# Smoking and Obamacare #12



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ive been told that some on the rubberneckers on Ravelry have made fun of me and yarnie on there about our spiritual talk. But who cares???? I dont care . Seems like alot of talk about all of us. Why go to another site? Can hear it straight from the horses mouth.


ONCE AGAIN! I did not go to Ravelry and copy and paste this. It was sent to me from a member of KP through PM.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too, SS. He is a great humanitarian. As well as a gifted singer/songwriter.


Sorry, i meant my remark for Cheeky Blighter. I haven't got a clue who your avatar is because I've been out of touch with pop music for almost 50 years.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter, great avatar. I accidentally complimented the wrong person about it. Your avatar means a lot to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> ONCE AGAIN! I did not go to Ravelry and copy and paste this. It was sent to me from a member of KP through PM.


No I wasn't saying that! I didn't say you did. Did I? Sorry if you think I did. I was talking about someone told me about rubberneckers talking about me. Whhooo not what I said.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No I'm not. I don't know where it stands now but they were going to calculate it according to the square footage of your roof and all the square footage of your driveway and then multiply it to get how much you owed. There is no end to what they can dream up to get your money. And it's not as if you approve of the uses to which they put it.

My local councilman is good and this is what he believes.There should be some level of confidence any new law will solve the intended problem. The success of any program needs to be empirical- what are we trying to solve, what is the standard, is the remediation designed to solve the problem, how do we define success and the bottom line how much will it cost> How many gov't programs could pass that test theorem?



west coast kitty said:


> I hope you`re kidding about the rain tax! That`s as bad as the environmentalists here who wanted a `methane head tax`on cattle - as if farmers don`t have enough to deal with


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe our our country would be better served if o would attend some of the briefings.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, snoozing through most of his briefings was indeed a gift to the nation--too bad Quigley and the missus didn't do the same.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Typical liberal thinking...we don't need math. If anyone needs math it's o!



GWPlver said:


> I knew math was some sort of indoctrination!! Throw it out of the schools - we don't need math!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> ONCE AGAIN! I did not go to Ravelry and copy and paste this. It was sent to me from a member of KP through PM.


So you had a choice to copy and paste the PM here. You chose to violate the rules. If someone from Ravelry sent me a PM here on KP full of gossip, lies, or slanderous statements that were posted on Ravelry, and because it came to me on a PM, I should be allowed to post it? Or do I make the choice to not do it, because it is against policy? No one made you repeat the post, you chose, and I contend it was the wrong choice.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should know by now you can't take anything personal . I don't know about Cherf. But if Cheeky lillyk and Ingried are back what difference does it make if Cherf is back?


I didn't run off to another sight like so many on the right did and make fun of people as many of you did. You know who you are. I also came back on KP knowing that anyone would know what my user name was before. I did not sneak back on but was given permission by Admin. I have nothing to hide or be ashamed of. If you read what Patty posted here today you can see the behavior of Cherf and it is awful. Whoever, that person is they are in serious need of anger management and perhaps even more intervention. Look up narciccistic personality and that defines your friend. The saying "tell me who your friends are and I will tell you who you are" is very true. I can take a look around at my friends and see what good company I am in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> So you had a choice to copy and paste the PM here. You chose to violate the rules. If someone from Ravelry sent me a PM here on KP full of gossip, lies, or slanderous statements that were posted on Ravelry, and because it came to me on a PM, I should be allowed to post it? Or do I make the choice to not do it, because it is against policy? No one made you repeat the post, you chose, and I contend it was the wrong choice.


It wasn't gossip and lies. And I don't agree with you.
This is the last I have to say on this matter. 
What is done is done, and I am done with you.
Have a blessed day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You can't be serious! This has facts from personal experience, and the diatribe is mild compared to Cheeky Blight's small sub-group.
> 
> When you ignore them, that means you will pick another one of us to abuse. And if we all leave, you'll turn on each other. It doesn't sound too promising.


We will see which side will cannibalize their own. I know it won't be the good women of the left. Once again, if I am so awful why do you expose yourself to something so offensive? Are you a masochist?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I didn't run off to another sight like so many on the right did and make fun of people as many of you did. You know who you are. I also came back on KP knowing that anyone would know what my user name was before. I did not sneak back on but was given permission by Admin. I have nothing to hide or be ashamed of. If you read what Patty posted here today you can see the behavior of Cherf and it is awful. Whoever, that person is they are in serious need of anger management and perhaps even more intervention. Look up narciccistic personality and that defines your friend. The saying "tell me who your friends are and I will tell you who you are" is very true. I can take a look around at my friends and see what good company I am in.


Why are you addressing me?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Red alert--Janeway just popped up on the FF thread. Good gosh, I thought we'd seen the last of her--I heard she claimed to have left KP forever because we naughty lefties were making her blood pressure spike. Guess she figured if she doubled up on the meds she'd be OK. Anyone want to place bets on how long it takes her to come over here and make friends with the Tin Man? My prediction: twenty-four hours--or less!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You would think that since there is only 3 chapters in the Book of Joel, you would think verses 9-11 that you quoted would be easy to find.


Oh I am sorry, Joeysomma Hope you are not upset with me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Red alert--Janeway just popped up on the FF thread. Good gosh, I thought we'd seen the last of her--I heard she claimed to have left KP forever because we naughty lefties were making her blood pressure spike. Guess she figured if she doubled up on the meds she'd be OK. Anyone want to place bets on how long it takes her to come over here and make friends with the Tin Man? My prediction: twenty-four hours--or less!


You need a time out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Red alert--Janeway just popped up on the FF thread. Good gosh, I thought we'd seen the last of her--I heard she claimed to have left KP forever because we naughty lefties were making her blood pressure spike. Guess she figured if she doubled up on the meds she'd be OK. Anyone want to place bets on how long it takes her to come over here and make friends with the Tin Man? My prediction: twenty-four hours--or less!


Now how did you know that? Could it be you were the one who sent the pm from another site? Very interesting. Trolling again?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And remember Jane Fonda and her ilk??? How many of our young men were torture victims of her doings?
> 
> She should have been brought up on treason charges.


I remember how she collaborated with the N.Vietnamese and betrayed our men who were prisoners, and were then further punished/tortured. And decades later this administration is giving her some award!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Oh sorry! I have MEGO today (my eyes glazed over) from catching up on all the posts. Must be wine time.


Enjoy your wine. I know following posts gets hard at times.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What ever happen to the LOLL site? Do you not use it any more? You seem to like it here and then go over to the D P and P site.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Actually - I was. I PM'd you. Sorry Cheeky - it wasn't you this time!!


Sorry, GW my mistake. It was Andrea and I that were out here together not Country Bumpkin. Sorry Country Bumpkin. I stand corrected.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

momeee said:


> I remember how she collaborated with the N.Vietnamese and betrayed our men who were prisoners, and were then further punished/tortured. And decades later this administration is giving her some award!


I think she regretted her actions and apologized - or am I thinking of someone else


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And the time of campaigning limited so that people with real jobs have a chance of running for high office. Not just the ones in other offices whose salary we pay as they flit around the country spewing their self-agrandising lies.


Yes, another factor to consider...especially since it seems that they begin campaigning again practically as soon as elected. The final 2 years of their tenure is spent on the road. They should be voted on based on job performance...what a unique idea!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The personal insults are of no value. I'd much rather see a discussion of issues especially with so much going on today.


Why would anyone want to discuss anything with you? Obviously, you would not know how to have a civil discussion. Why don't you and Cherf have a debate. That would be very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> I remember how she collaborated with the N.Vietnamese and betrayed our men who were prisoners, and were then further punished/tortured. And decades later this administration is giving her some award!


I find it strange that our country thinks it is alright to honor some who cause such pain.
Did you hear what she said when Veit nam vets wanted her removed from getting that award.

She told them to get over it. How kind of her. she can't even apologize for what she had done to them. That is one sick women.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, another factor to consider...especially since it seems that they begin campaigning again practically as soon as elected. The final 2 years of their tenure is spent on the road. They should be voted on based on job performance...what a unique idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she regretted her actions and apologized - or am I thinking of someone else


Don't think she has Jane Fonda


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> And while having an affair with his aide. Remember that story?


History has been kind in the way the transgressions of former leaders have been hidden. Not being a student of history, i would find it interesting, but not surprising to learn how many had affairs, and other questionable events in their lives. What exists today, isn't new, just more easy to learn of it. Opinions?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Get over it. You choose to nitpick everything he does. I choose to believe in the better angels of his personality. Did American Presidents wear a lapel pin after the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor? During the Korean war? The Vietnam War? What does it prove? You still feel he is un American. He could be saluting the flag with his hand over his heart and you would swear he was doing it left handed. According to you and the others on this thread, there is nothing he can do right. I feel sorry that you are so negative, it is a sad way to go through life always looking for negativity. don't bother responding, I know that you will misconstrue anything I have said.


You have that right, rocky. It's just like having a bible quote on a by line makes you a good Christian. The people of Bedlam are out and about tonight. So depressing and such a sad lot and it just leaves them exhausted. I much prefer to keep my face lifted up towards the sun with a smile on my face.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The personal insults are of no value. I'd much rather see a discussion of issues especially with so much going on today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> History has been kind in the way the transgressions of former leaders have been hidden. Not being a student of history, i would find it interesting, but not surprising to learn how many had affairs, and other questionable events in their lives. What exists today, isn't new, just more easy to learn of it. Opinions?


Agree with the computer age and newspapers and Tv news competing to have the story or stories before other's have it, to have higher rating.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Red alert--Janeway just popped up on the FF thread. Good gosh, I thought we'd seen the last of her--I heard she claimed to have left KP forever because we naughty lefties were making her blood pressure spike. Guess she figured if she doubled up on the meds she'd be OK. Anyone want to place bets on how long it takes her to come over here and make friends with the Tin Man? My prediction: twenty-four hours--or less!


Sounds like you are stalking her. And your comments about her health are cruel. But that is to be expected from the left.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> One thing I learned in talking with those returning from Afghanistan is that this country, as others, are tribal. I'm saying this in a simplistic manner because I don't know the names of the tribes, etc., but they have been warring for years to take over land and resources. And they will continue to do so even after we leave which is why we are trying to establish some democracy over there. But it's a difficult thing to do. In WWII, I feel we had a purpose - this action, I'm not so sure.


I think you are correct. The 3 sects in Iraq were warring long ago and will still, as you stated - even after we spent billions bribing the tribal leaders, outfitting and training their military, and losing too many Americans in the process...I believe the country will ultimately return to its ancestral beliefs and habits. Unless a country and all its people want our way of life we cannot force it on them -or reeducate them as some think can happen. Their beliefs are ingrained by centuries of conflicts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I had refrained from copying from someone's blog, because I liked her poem, but I didn't because I thought that was against the rules. So I am very concerned that you are not following the posted rules:
> 
> Do not post "affiliate" links of any kind.
> 
> ...


Please do not accuse others of things that you nothing about. All you are trying to do is cause trouble. You call yourself a follower of Christ but I don't see any Christian compassion. Please stop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Sounds like you are stalking her. And your comments about her health are cruel. But that is to be expected from the left.


She also sounds like the one who may have pm from Rav. Seem she knows a lot more than what was put on here and what is being put on RAV.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she regretted her actions and apologized - or am I thinking of someone else


I didn't know of that as I put her out of my mind after her Hanoi Jane experience. An apology for treasonous acts, and harm caused to our American men wouldn't be meaningful in my book.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Please do not accuse others of things that you nothing about. All you are trying to do is cause trouble. You call yourself a follower of Christ but I don't see any Christian compassion. Please stop.


Compassion is the understanding or empathy for the suffering of others and helping them to come out from the suffering.

What should I be compassionate about?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, we have more than 2 parties. However, we only have 2 parties when it comes right down to it. Is there a part of the House of Representatives reserved of any other parties than the Democrats or Republicans?


Bernie Sanders is an Independent U.S. Senator from VT and Angus King is an Independent U.S. Senator from ME. I think that is it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me either mommie. I don't remember any apology from her but I know. She is still on the hate list from many just recently. Was it about her playing someone in a movie. Maybe Nancy Reagan?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Off2knit-You have your cast of characters mixed up again! Cheeky didn't post the PM.
Now who is stalking who?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

A number of pages back there were postings regarding background checks and vetting of potential candidates for political office. Here is an article that I read yesterday which I had never seen before. Anyone care to comment?

Obamas disturbing poem on man-boy relationship
Posted on May 1, 2012 by Dr. Eowyn

When Barack Obama was a 19-year-old student at Occidental College, he published two poems in the Spring 1982 issue of Occidentals literary magazine, Feast. One is the cringe-worthy Underground about apes that eat figs. The other poem, Pop, is much more interesting, biographical, and disturbing.
Pop
Sitting in his seat, a seat broad and broken
In, sprinkled with ashes,
Pop switches channels, takes another
Shot of Seagrams, neat, and asks
What to do with me, a green young man
Who fails to consider the
Flim and flam of the world, since
Things have been easy for me;
I stare hard at his face, a stare
That deflects off his brow;
Im sure hes unaware of his
Dark, watery eyes, that
Glance in different directions,
And his slow, unwelcome twitches,
Fail to pass.
I listen, nod,
Listen, open, till I cling to his pale,
Beige T-shirt, yelling,
Yelling in his ears, that hang
With heavy lobes, but hes still telling
His joke, so I ask why
Hes so unhappy, to which he replies
But I dont care anymore, cause
He took too damn long, and from
Under my seat, I pull out the
Mirror Ive been saving; Im laughing,
Laughing loud, the blood rushing from his face
To mine, as he grows small,
A spot in my brain, something
That may be squeezed out, like a
Watermelon seed between
Two fingers.
Pop takes another shot, neat,
Points out the same amber
Stain on his shorts that Ive got on mine, and
Makes me smell his smell, coming
From me; he switches channels, recites an old poem
He wrote before his mother died,
Stands, shouts, and asks
For a hug, as I shrink, my
Arms barely reaching around
His thick, oily neck, and his broad back; cause
I see my face, framed within
Pops black-framed glasses
And know hes laughing too.

The poem reads autobiographical  about a young Obamas relationship with a much older man whom he calls Pop. In his article for WND on March 7, 2012, Dr. Jack Cashill singles out this passage from the poem: Pop takes another shot, neat/ Points out the same amber/ Stain on his shorts that Ive got on mine, and/ Makes me smell his smell, coming/ From me;
Cashill writes that the most innocent explanation for the amber stain on the shorts of Pop and young Obama or his smell, coming/ From me is that Pop got the teenaged Obama drunk, and they both spilled whiskey (Seagrams) on themselves. But that interpretation does not explain why the spill is specifically on their shorts and not on their shirts or how Pops smell is also on (from) Obama.

A marriage and family therapist who blogs under the tag Neo-Neocon senses a darker relationship. She writes:
The lines that begin points out the same amber stainMakes me smell his smell, coming/ From me may be describing outright sexual abuse. But perhaps not; we dont know, and well never know. But there is no question that the poem is describing a boundary violation on several levels: this child feels invadedperhaps even taken overby this man, and is fighting against that sensation.

[...] The poem describes a boundary violation that is both physical and mental. The physical is obvious: he is forced to hug the man who repels him, and as he does so he feels himself shrinking. But the violation is mental, too; earlier in the poem, Obama has described Pop as a person who has actually gotten into his brain, and whom he wishes to eliminate from it:
as he grows small, 
A spot in my brain, something 
That may be squeezed out, like a  
Watermelon seed between 
Two fingers.

This mental and emotional usurpation of the young Obama is echoed in the last image of the poem, in which the boy sees his own tiny image framed in Pops eyeglasses.  The poem describes a struggle against an attempt at identity takeover, a rejection of being reduced to a reflection in the eyes of the stronger, older, more experienced mentor, who has tried to make Obama over in his own image:
I see my face, framed within
Pops black-framed glasses 
The sight is chilling to Obama, who is trying to break free. One wonders if he ever fully succeeded.
So who was Pop?

There were two older men in teen Obamas life:

1. His maternal grandfather, Stanley Armour Dunham, with whom Obama had lived from age 10 to 18 in Honolulu. When Obama was ten years old, his mom, Stanley Ann Dunham, had sent him back to Hawaii to live with her parents while she remained in Indonesia.

2. Frank Marshall Davis, a black, long-time friend of Stanley Armour Dunham, whom Dunham had introduced to young Obama to be the latters African-American mentor. Davis was a member of the American Communist Party, a writer of poetry and books, including the pornographic novel, Sex Rebel: Black, using the pseudonym Bob Greene. Cashill states that there is no doubt Davis wrote Sex Rebel because Davis admitted as much in his memoir, Livin the Blues: I could not then truthfully deny that this book, which came out in 1968 as a Greenleaf Classic, was mine.

During the presidential campaign season in 2008, I read Sex Rebel, which is out of print, by borrowing the book from the library of the University of California, Berkeley. I therefore can testify from having read the book that Sex Rebel is an account of the unorthodox sexual exploits of a black man Bob Greene. Those sexual exploits included marrying a white woman (just as Davis himself did, which was uncommon in the 1960s); swinging or wife-swapping with other couples; picking up prospective couples in public parks; sexual orgies; voyeurism; exhibitionism; bisexualism (Greene wrote that under certain circumstances I am bisexual); and the seduction by Greene and his white wife of a 13-year-old girl named Anne.

(It is the pedophilia that has prompted increasing speculation on the net that Anne was actually Stanley Ann Dunham, Obamas mother; and that Frank Marshall Davis had sired Obama. Thats the reason why Obama conceals his birth certificate. This is the subject of a documentary movie that will come out this summer. For more information, go here.)
Joel Gilbert, the maker of the documentary Dreams From My Real Father, has uncovered handwritten letters by Davis to Margaret Burroughs, the well-known African-American artist, in which Davis refers to his book Sex Rebel: Black as his thoroughly erotic autobiography. Davis had a sexual affair with Burroughs which, Davis explains, was included in the novel autobiography.

In the introduction to Sex Rebel, an alleged Ph.D. named Dale Gordon goes further. He describes the pseudonymous author, Bob Greene, as having strong homosexual tendencies in his personality.

There are those, like Rebecca Mead of The New Yorker, who say Pop is a loving if slightly jaded portrait of Obamas maternal grandfather. But both Jack Cashill and Neo-Neocon point out that Obama, in his memoir Dreams From My Father, called Stanley Armour Dunham not Pop but Gramps.

There are other reasons pointing to Frank Marshall Davis as Pop:
1. Pop wrote poetry: Dunham was a life-long furniture salesman whose literary efforts, if any, were confined to making up dirty limericks. In contrast, Davis had written several books of poetry  Black Mans Verse (1935), I Am the American ***** (1937), Through Sepia Eyes (1938), 47th Street (1948), Awakening and Other Poems (1978).

2. A line in Obamas poem he switches channels, recites an old poem/ He wrote before his mother died also points to Davis as Pop. Dunhams mother died when he was 8 years old, whereas Davis mother died when he was 20 and already established as a poet of promise.

3. In his memoir Dreams From My Father, Obamas description of a seedy and dissipated older man named Frank is strikingly similar to Pop in his poem: by the time I met Frank [Obama was around nine years old] he must have been pushing eighty, with a big dewlapped face and an ill-kempt gray Afro that made him look like an old, shaggy-maned lion. He would read us his poetry whenever we stopped by his house, sharing whiskey with gramps out of an emptied jelly jar. As the night wore on, the two of them would solicit my help in composing dirty limericks. Eventually, the conservation would turn to laments about women. Theyll drive you to drink, boy, Frank would tell me soberly. And if you let em, theyll drive you into your grave. I was intrigued by the old Frank, with his books and whiskey breath and the hint of hard-earned knowledge behind the hooded eyes. The visits to his house always left me feeling vaguely uncomfortable, though, as if I were witnessing some complicated, unspoken transaction between the two men, a transaction I couldnt fully understand.

4. Davis fits the seedy old man description more than Dunham: Born in 1905, Davis was 56 years older than Obama and would be 66 years old when Obama was ten. Born in 1918, Dunham was 43 years older than Obama and would be a youngish 53 years old when Obama was ten.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> A number of pages back there were postings regarding background checks and vetting of potential candidates for political office. Here is an article that I read yesterday which I had never seen before. Anyone care to comment?
> 
> Obamas disturbing poem on man-boy relationship
> Posted on May 1, 2012 by Dr. Eowyn
> ...


I don't know what to say or think, I do hope he wasn't molested as a child. I may not like his policy ect. But I hate the thought that he or any child is molested.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, you so-called ladies are really getting desperate now. Who's providing these inane stories for you to post? I know full well the righties don't care much for books, but maybe some are willing to dip into X-rated magazines from time to time to look at all the pretty pictures? This latest story that has you all are enthralled appears to have been lifted from a porno comic. Naughty naughty. What would Jesus say?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just more nonsense, Susan, and posted 2 times in a row.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Sounds like you are stalking her.


No, but I do like to press one ear to the ground from time to time--it's a trick a little red sister taught me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very dark. Hoping it is not true.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Compassion is the understanding or empathy for the suffering of others and helping them to come out from the suffering.
> 
> What should I be compassionate about? The fact that you made a choice to post someone else's post from a totally different web site regardless of how you obtained it? Are you suffering from that choice? If you are, I will help you with your suffering by suggesting, if you follow the rules, and stop attacking people your heart will be full of joy and your suffering will stop. Bless your heart, I will pray for you


off2knit as usual you haven't a clue who you are talking to. I did not post someone else's post anywhere. Before you accuse me or anyone else of breaking rules you had better check your own posting. I have not attacked anyone and I am not suffering and please do not pray for me or bless my heart. I want absolutely nothing to do with you or your religious beliefs. Anyone including the devil can quote the bible and you are getting pretty close by making false and malicious accusations towards me. You better stop accusing the good women of the left of stooping to the low down tactics you are resorting to tonight. It is very unbecoming even on you. Don't ever do this again because it will all come back on you and you will look very foolish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow, you so-called ladies are really getting desperate now. Who's providing these inane stories for you to post? I know full well the righties don't care much for books, but maybe some are willing to dip into X-rated magazines from time to time to look at all the pretty pictures? This latest story that has you all are enthralled appears to have been lifted from a porno comic. Naughty naughty. What would Jesus say?


Did you not understand what was posted? Why do you always have to go with the sexual thing.

This is sad if he was molested. I didn't look at it as dirty, I look at it as a young man lost in a place he could not get out of.

How is that sexual? Please reread it it is very sad what he wrote in that poem, and if the older man molested him that is even sadder.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I know--guess I should find it offensive, but frankly it's bring on a huge case of the giggles. I know what's next--excruciating discussions about amber stains, smells, men's boxer shorts--all discussed in loving detail by these fine Christian ladies. There was some talk this morning about what the leftists' children would think if they could read our posts--well, now I throw the question back at the righties: what would your own children/spouses/pastors think if they could see you discussing what appears to be one of your favorite subjects?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why would you get the giggles if the president was molested as a child? Shaking my head again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you not understand what was posted?


Gee Yarnie, maybe I'm just not getting it. But no worries--I'm sure you'll be happy to go over it again....and again...and again.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know--guess I should find it offensive, but frankly it's bring on a huge case of the giggles. I know what's next--excruciating discussions about amber stains, smells, men's boxer shorts--all discussed in loving detail by these fine Christian ladies. There was some talk this morning about what the leftists' children would think if they could read our posts--well, now I throw the question back at the righties: what would your own children/spouses/pastors think if they could see you discussing what appears to be one of your favorite subjects?


So far you are the only one talking and bringing it up. What is your problem? You seem to ravel in the dirty of it. The rest of us care about the president as a child who may have been molested.

Get your mind out of the gutter women and look what this poor man is suffering through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what Jesus would do he would put his arms around him and love him and cry with him and his hurt. He sure wouldn't mock him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So far you are the only one talking and bringing it up. What is your problem? You seem to ravel in the dirty of it. The rest of us care about the president as a child who may have been molested.
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter women and look what this poor man is suffering through.


Let me get this right. You nit pick the man to death, put him down, complain about him, call him names and you are now worried about him? Something just doesn't fit here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Off2knit-You have your cast of characters mixed up again! Cheeky didn't post the PM.
> Now who is stalking who?


Looks to me like off2knit is the stalker. How would she know all these things without running all over looking everywhere. She certainly is snooping and always sticking her nose in places it does not belong. She had better get off people's backs or she will be in a big heap of stuff she doesn't want to be sitting in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Gee Yarnie, maybe I'm just not getting it. But no worries--I'm sure you'll be happy to go over it again....and again...and again.....


Happy you actual think I would be happy to know a child was molested.

I would not want to go over it again, I feel a deep sadness for this man if he was. The memories if this happen to him, must tear at his heart and mind the rest of his life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let me get this right. You nit pick the man to death, put him down, complain about him, call him names and you are now worried about him? Something just doesn't fit here.


Let me explain it to you I have said I may not like him, but I would nor want to know that someone had molested him as child. I would not want this to happen to any person. Weather I agreed with him or not. Weather I like him or not. I have never wish him dead.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So far you are the only one talking and bringing it up. What is your problem? You seem to ravel in the dirty of it. The rest of us care about the president as a child who may have been molested.
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter women and look what this poor man is suffering through.


Yarnie it's the people on the right who posted all the sordid details not the ladies on the left. You are the ones who play in the gutter and bring up nasty sexual subjects that are perverse to say the least. Yes, what would your families and ministers think of what you posted? You better think before you post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let me get this right. You nit pick the man to death, put him down, complain about him, call him names and you are now worried about him? Something just doesn't fit here.


In your mind nothing fits. Just another way to pick a fight.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what Jesus would do he would put his arms around him and love him and cry with him and his hurt. He sure wouldn't mock him.


Yarnie several of us are waiting for you to explain. You have really stepped into it tonight. What are you talking about?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let me get this right. You nit pick the man to death, put him down, complain about him, call him names and you are now worried about him? Something just doesn't fit here.


I know--I can't quite figure it out either. No doubt they'll claim they didn't know before, but now that they do--well, how are they going to return to Obama baiting, their second-favorite hobby? I'm going to sit back and wait for the fancy footwork to come--10 to 1 they'll find some way out of this dilemma.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why would yarnie explain her compassion ? I agree with her. I would hope it isn't true. He is the one that wrote the poem and susan is giggling about it. Why judge her for not liking the poem and what it may mean? It has me upset too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In your mind nothing fits. Just another way to pick a fight.


No, I am not picking a fight. Do you know for sure that he was indeed molested? The way you guys always put him down and smear him, I just found it odd that you would show any compassion toward him. No offense was intended.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good night ladies, if you can't understand compassion for what may have happen to a child. Have at it. 

I don't have to like the man and what he has done to this country, but I would not want to know he may have been hurt as a little boy. I am not some heartless person who would wish that on anyone. 

Get a grip all of you stop trying to use this as another way to attack and start a fight. You are a sad lot if that is what you are after.Using a child' hurt to take out your frustations.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know--I can't quite figure it out either. No doubt they'll claim they didn't know before, but now that they do--well, how are they going to return to Obama baiting, their second-favorite hobby? I'm going to sit back and wait for the fancy footwork to come--10 to 1 they'll find some way out of this dilemma.


They will probably just all go off KP.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, I am not picking a fight. Do you know for sure that he was indeed molested? The way you guys always put him down and smear him, I just found it odd that you would show any compassion toward him. No offense was intended.


Where is this mystery poem? I see yarnie made her exit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Where is this mystery poem? I see yarnie made her exit.


it's a page or 2 back. A very long poem.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> No I'm not. I don't know where it stands now but they were going to calculate it according to the square footage of your roof and all the square footage of your driveway and then multiply it to get how much you owed. There is no end to what they can dream up to get your money. And it's not as if you approve of the uses to which they put it.
> 
> My local councilman is good and this is what he believes.There should be some level of confidence any new law will solve the intended problem. The success of any program needs to be empirical- what are we trying to solve, what is the standard, is the remediation designed to solve the problem, how do we define success and the bottom line how much will it cost> How many gov't programs could pass that test theorem?


More politicians at all levels should think more like your councilor - I think we'd have a much more efficient government. The cash grabs and waste just keep growing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

"Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me"

Maybe those who feel the continued need to take pokes and would rather make nasty personal comments than discuss issues could reflect on those words before hitting send on their next post


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why when you just proclaim forgery when it isn't your candidate?



bonbf3 said:


> Yes - and candidate vetting includes proof of the requirements to be president. Namely, original birth certificate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The discussion was about election reform. There was considerable agreement among all.



RUKnitting said:


> The lobbyists are the ones who determine election results, don't they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Read past posting to understand what is being discussed before posting if you care to have a discussion.



RUKnitting said:


> Would be ideal but could never happen as you are describing a Utopia which doesn't exist. Also goes against the human psyche.
> 
> So Sorry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That has been tried in the past to prevent people from voting. I guess that might help the GOP since they can't get the minority (soon to be majority) vote.



RUKnitting said:


> How about taking a test on major issues before being permitted to vote???


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> "Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with me"
> 
> Maybe those who feel the continued need to take pokes and would rather make nasty personal comments than discuss issues could reflect on those words before hitting send on their next post


There are things posted here that are so sinfully ridiculous that they don't even deserve discussion. Did you happen to see the smutty poetry a few pages back?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There are things posted here that are so sinfully ridiculous that they don't even deserve discussion. Did you happen to see the smutty poetry a few pages back?


Unfortunately, yes...but I'm even more astonished by Yarnie's amazing transformation. I never in my life! would have expected to see such a change in a person! The woman was berating Obama this morning for not wearing a flag pin on his lapel--and now, twelve hours later, she wants to shower him with hugs and kisses?!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The only politician who ever got it right was R. Budd Dwyer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

O is suppost to be the author.http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/18/us/politics/18poems.html?_r=0 Plus there are more sites to look at. Just type in Barak Obama poem for Pop .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> O is suppost to be the author.http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/18/us/politics/18poems.html?_r=0 Plus there are more sites to look at. Just type in Barak Obama poem for Pop .


Actually I don't think there's a whole lot of doubt as to the poem's authenticity. It does seem to be the work of an earnest college student type, and whatever its flaws it apparently has the power to stir at least a few folks to tears. But what's appropriate for a college publication or arty journal may not be in a public forum like KP, and that's definitely true in this case. Admin should take it down.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I don't think there's a whole lot of doubt as to the poem's authenticity. It does seem to be the work of an earnest college student type, and whatever its flaws it apparently has the power to stir at least a few folks to tears. But what's appropriate for a college publication or arty journal may not be in a public forum like KP, and that's definitely true in this case. Admin should take it down.


Are you suggesting this be censored? This has been published in a number of places- in the New York Times, which has been a very strong supporter of all things Obama. If so, please explain your rationale.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Your point??? What are you trying to say??


damemary said:


> The discussion was about election reform. There was considerable agreement among all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Are you suggesting this be censored? This has been published in a number of places- in the New York Times, which has been a very strong supporter of all things Obama. If so, please explain your rationale.


My rationale is the rules and regulations that have been quoted in this thread--endlessly--pretty much all day. Swear words are not allowed here, nor are posts with explicit sexual imagery. We've had two troll invasions this past month, and leaving that poem up is practically rolling out the red carpet for future invaders. If veteran site members can put up posts containing double meanings and sexual imagery then so can they. And I'm sure none of us want to deal with the likes of Knityourslit and V A Gina again.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What are you smoking???



damemary said:


> That has been tried in the past to prevent people from voting. I guess that might help the GOP since they can't get the minority (soon to be majority) vote.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> There are things posted here that are so sinfully ridiculous that they don't even deserve discussion. Did you happen to see the smutty poetry a few pages back?


To be honest, I only skimmed it - while I'm interested in discussing policy, electoral reform, current events, etc, I'm not really interested in specific details about your president. I went back and re-read it. Whoever wrote it - it was a sad poem and not smutty in and of itself. The analysis suggests that there could be sexual molestation involved, which if true, would be a horrible ordeal for anyone to face. I did not followup on any links or do any further research.

What I found even more difficult to read was the cynical comments that followed the post. I would find it difficult to believe that anyone would not be sympathetic to someone who has suffered abuse regardless of whether you liked them or not. I find it hard to understand that some people feel it is more important to get a dig at someone than to acknowledge a shared concern over the possible abuse of a child.

If I've missed something, please clarify it for me. Thanks


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or is it in those Brownies???


damemary said:


> Read past posting to understand what is being discussed before posting if you care to have a discussion.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately, yes...but I'm even more astonished by Yarnie's amazing transformation. I never in my life! would have expected to see such a change in a person! The woman was berating Obama this morning for not wearing a flag pin on his lapel--and now, twelve hours later, she wants to shower him with hugs and kisses?!


Susan, you are one of the most cynical people I have ever encountered -- maybe that is why you find it so amazing that someone can have concern and sympathy when hearing about something horrible and painful that might have happened to a child. Disliking or disapproving of someone does not mean that most people would gloat over something like that. Based on many of your past posts, I've come to the conclusion that you unfortunately fall into the minority that doesn't hesitate to continue to pile it on. You have my pity


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Susan You are judging Yarnie based on how you would respond with your limited emotional viewpoint. Please understand that what you describe is how you would deal with this information. It does not necessarily follow that that would be the manner in which others would infer. Allow for a broader and more encompassing expression. And quit with the sarcasm. No one is going to shower him with hugs and kisses. Just show understanding.



susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately, yes...but I'm even more astonished by Yarnie's amazing transformation. I never in my life! would have expected to see such a change in a person! The woman was berating Obama this morning for not wearing a flag pin on his lapel--and now, twelve hours later, she wants to shower him with hugs and kisses?!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why change the subject all the time?



RUKnitting said:


> Your point??? What are you trying to say??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, but I do like to press one ear to the ground from time to time--it's a trick a little red sister taught me.


This comment is very disturbing to me. I find it racists and very demeaning to our Native American friends.

And some of you are worried about a autobiographical poem being offensive, makes no sense to me.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> My rationale is the rules and regulations that have been quoted in this thread--endlessly--pretty much all day. Swear words are not allowed here, nor are posts with explicit sexual imagery. We've had two troll invasions this past month, and leaving that poem up is practically rolling out the red carpet for future invaders. If veteran site members can put up posts containing double meanings and sexual imagery then so can they. And I'm sure none of us want to deal with the likes of Knityourslit and V A Gina again.


Unbelievable. Some of us had no idea about these people, like myself and would have preferred it to remain this way.

But why would you find it necessary to repost those names? How did your thought process leap from a factual autobiographical poem by Obama to it being the cause of trolling? I would think your 'red sister' comment would be more of a catalyst for a troll attack than the true words by the president.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would ask, 'how low can you go?' but you have answered the question. At least I hope you won't continue on this downward spiral.



off2knit said:


> Unbelievable. Some of us had no idea about these people, like myself and would have preferred it to remain this way.
> 
> But why would you find it necessary to repost those names? How did your thought process leap from a factual autobiographical poem by Obama to it being the cause of trolling? I would think your 'red sister' comment would be more of a catalyst for a troll attack than the true words by the president.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is not intended for a knitting forum, even in General Chit Chat. I have asked Admin to consider removal. I ask anyone who agrees with me to contact Admin under Report Issue. Thank you.



momeee said:


> Are you suggesting this be censored? This has been published in a number of places- in the New York Times, which has been a very strong supporter of all things Obama. If so, please explain your rationale.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Report Issue to Admin if you agree.



susanmos2000 said:


> My rationale is the rules and regulations that have been quoted in this thread--endlessly--pretty much all day. Swear words are not allowed here, nor are posts with explicit sexual imagery. We've had two troll invasions this past month, and leaving that poem up is practically rolling out the red carpet for future invaders. If veteran site members can put up posts containing double meanings and sexual imagery then so can they. And I'm sure none of us want to deal with the likes of Knityourslit and V A Gina again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quit trying to make a very weak point.



off2knit said:


> This comment is very disturbing to me. I find it racists and very demeaning to our Native American friends.
> 
> And some of you are worried about a autobiographical poem being offensive, makes no sense to me.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> It is not intended for a knitting forum, even in General Chit Chat. I have asked Admin to consider removal. I ask anyone who agrees with me to contact Admin under Report Issue. Thank you.


But this is by Bratty

It was from Run from Satan on the Other Side by someone named Gratitude
Here it is:
Someone please tell PeaceMonster and the Brat to shut their traps about health care in Japan. The two idiots no NOTHING about health care in Japan nor of how the Japanese think of Americans. In fact, tell them to shut their traps on every subject, most of which, they know NOTHING about!

I lived in Japan for years; have traveled literally around the world and the USA and visited more places and got to know the people of the land more than either of them combined ever read about. Some of my closest and dearest friends are Japanese living both in Japan or in the States.

I was the first American teacher in a private, elite Kindergarten, in private companies, in private homes (un-heard off), amongst friends in my Japanese home, in public community centers and even started as the entrepreneur I am, my own retail shop and American culture classes in Japan. When I taught English/Culture classes at a huge company (comparable to GE in the states), to businessmen and women, so many Japanese repeatedly signed up for my classes that my boss was forced to add three extra classes per week and even hired my husband to teach as well to teach the overflow of students! I took the time and interest to learn about the Japanese and learned the language as best I could while living in THEIR country as I taught about my home country. I taught Japanese adults about the history, the culture, the language and the civics of America.

I learned much from my Japanese friends, bosses and students. I loved Japan and its people. Yet, I NEVER apologized for my country or our freedoms nor beliefs. PeaceMonster should leave American and go live in the country she doesnt feel the need to apologize for.

The vast majority of Japanese LOVE Americans. Peacemonster has EVERYTHING to learn about how Americans are treated and revered by the Japanese and has NO right to speak about something she obviously knows NOTHING about. Typical Lib. Yes, I vacationed in Okinawa, and for Peacemonster to bring up one incident that happened years ago for which punishment was swift and justified is her ignorant and desperate attempt to insult her own country and people for the acts of one or a few. What a Moron.

Perhaps someone ought to tell Monster and Brat that the handicapped in Japan still did not have access to trains, the most used way of travel in Japan, as of ten years ago and to this day those with special needs are still hidden and shamed and/or ignored. I was shocked to see the way handicapped individuals were treated. I was also very surprised to learn about the classes and culture of employment, education and the standards and health care in Japan.

Japan is an excellent country, I adored the time I lived there, yet I am most proud of America in the majority of the way Americans live and of the freedoms we enjoy. Americas IS an EXCEPTIONAL Nation, and America IS the KING of the world that most want to emulate INCLUDING the Japanese. NO country helps more countries or their own countrymen than America.

P.S. Monster and Brat: The standard joke was to not get sick while living in Japan, but while on vacation to the States.

Too bad the ignorant over on the other site who speak the loudest have NO CLUE of the realities of which they speak.

Other than that I have no opinions of the demons on the other side! snort
6 days ago 
Gratitude

Well, Gratitude/KPG you have been busted. And you will be treated like a troll henceforth. I am asking the Ladies on the left to ignore this blowhard and not respond to anything he/she writes in this forum. Holy Bible, my arse.
This IS Satan.

I thought the left loved uncensored works of art. Isn't poetry art?

And talking about your buttocks is also appropriate.

Sorry kiddo, can't have it both ways


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Quit trying to make a very weak point. 

off2knit wrote:
This comment is very disturbing to me. I find it racists and very demeaning to our Native American friends. 

And some of you are worried about a autobiographical poem being offensive, makes no sense to me.



And this type of talk is okay, when I got viciously attacked when I called Obama lazy for not doing his job?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> To be honest, I only skimmed it - while I'm interested in discussing policy, electoral reform, current events, etc, I'm not really interested in specific details about your president. I went back and re-read it. Whoever wrote it - it was a sad poem and not smutty in and of itself. The analysis suggests that there could be sexual molestation involved, which if true, would be a horrible ordeal for anyone to face. I did not followup on any links or do any further research.
> 
> What I found even more difficult to read was the cynical comments that followed the post. I would find it difficult to believe that anyone would not be sympathetic to someone who has suffered abuse regardless of whether you liked them or not. I find it hard to understand that some people feel it is more important to get a dig at someone than to acknowledge a shared concern over the possible abuse of a child.
> 
> If I've missed something, please clarify it for me. Thanks


Agree


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> And this type of talk is okay, when I got viciously attacked when I called Obama lazy for not doing his job?


That kind of talk is never OK, but as it doesn't contain sexual imagery and hidden meanings there's no need for it to be removed. Mommee's poem does, and should not have been posted in this forum.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> This comment is very disturbing to me. I find it racists and very demeaning to our Native American friends.
> 
> And some of you are worried about a autobiographical poem being offensive, makes no sense to me.


It sounded very racist to me also. Very sad that this still exists in a supposedly educated society.where are those who railed against the term "lazy" when used in reference to o...especially when it was one way he described himself? How is it ok to disparage this group of people?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:



> It sounded very racist to me also. Very sad that this still exists in a supposedly educated society.where are those who railed against the term "lazy" when used in reference to o...especially when it was one way he described himself? How is it ok to disparage this group of people?


Trying to change the subject now that you feel somewhat on the defensive? Hmm, I thought that was supposed to be a leftist tactic. Save of all of lot of unnecessary aggravation, momee, and take that poem down. It's offensive and you know it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Trying to change the subject now that you feel somewhat on the defensive? Hmm, I thought that was supposed to be a leftist tactic. Save of all of lot of unnecessary aggravation, momee, and take that poem down. It's offensive and you know it.


Wow, besides your normal name calling, you have added bossy to your resume'. Who are you to judge that it is offensive? One does not have to read it if it offends one's sensibilities. But if I were new to this thread you telling me that it is offensive only peeks my curiosity even more.

But hard to comment on a post that makes no sense (Save of all of....).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good morning, my friends. Memorial Day. A day to remember those who died in service to our country. 

Hope you all have a lovely day. Can you believe upstate New York with three feet of snow for Memorial Day? Weather patterns do seem crazy.

Tell me about your plans and thoughts for the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not believe you are carrying this on Susan. you do not understand yet were I was coming from, yet you are waiting with Baited breath, to start it up again. 

You demean the word's of a Soldier who was dead, and now demean your own President words. 

You wait for the right to demean his poety. As I have seen this morning you and Damemary are the ones demeaning what may have happen to him as a child. 

As I said last night you seem to be the ones who want to try and now make it a fight. 

Why don't you just quit trying to do what your mind is on with this, and stop trying to make it a reason for your nasty comments. 

As I see it you have no understanding but hateful words.

10-1 you are waiting for the right to use what has happen to the President written in his own words of hurt and saddness. That is what is called compassion, something you may want to learn.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Trying to change the subject now that you feel somewhat on the defensive? Hmm, I thought that was supposed to be a leftist tactic. Save of all of lot of unnecessary aggravation, momee, and take that poem down. It's offensive and you know it.


Susan,
Really? No I'm not trying to change the topic...just asking that all posts and posters be looked at evenly and fairly. What's good for the goose is good for the gander... I don't find it (the poem or the comments) offensive but am sorry that some do. Many of the comments were a surprise to me and interesting as they showed an in interpretation that I would not have found. Let's be precise...it isn't a "momeee's poem". It is a poem written by Obama; posted by Momeee. If one finds it offensive, they should skip it and skip the discussion. However, finding something objectionable based on the interpretation is not the same as objecting to blatant sexual vulgarity (IMO).

I personally find all of the insulting, racist, personal attacks (many of which are clearly vulgar, others attempt at hiding vulgarity with more sophisticated words)at the perceived weaknesses of others' personal, mental, physical attributes pathologically sick. If you are going to paint with the censor brush, be sure to include all the snippy, hateful, inappropriate comments. This is supposed to be a forum - a discussion of ideas - not a venue for those who don't have the mental or psychological temperamental capacity to debate ideas and can only slither to dirty attacks. Don't you find posts or attacks that use vulgarity offensive? Yes, let the administration decide, but they've let all kinds of purposely degrading anti-Semetic posts go on, in the past, along with hundreds of pages that have been intended to hurt specific KPers psychologically.

I have always said that I prefer to judge a person by his actions, rather than what he says. Prior to the 2 obama elections I attempted to read as much about him, and more specifically, read what he had written. Very little was easily available. Now it appears that there is a whole body of work that one can easily find that gives insight to o as a student, a man, and to his beliefs. One way that is revealed is through those he associates with, sees as role models and those to whom he looks for support. Another, is through position papers, articles, legislation, etc. As I find these pieces, I will post what seems interesting. If you disagree with the writings, please say so. BUT don't assign yourself the position of KP censor.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> It sounded very racist to me also. Very sad that this still exists in a supposedly educated society.where are those who railed against the term "lazy" when used in reference to o...especially when it was one way he described himself? How is it ok to disparage this group of people?


I find this double standard appalling too. But it is not a surprise. 
They don't approve of certain poems, words, God...... but when the worm is turned all gloves are off


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> Susan,
> Really? No I'm not trying to change the topic...just asking that all posts and posters be looked at evenly and fairly. What's good for the goose is good for the gander... I don't find it (the poem or the comments) offensive but am sorry that some do. Many of the comments were a surprise to me and interesting as they showed an in interpretation that I would not have found. Let's be precise...it isn't a "momeee's poem". It is a poem written by Obama; posted by Momeee. If one finds it offensive, they should skip it and skip the discussion. However, finding something objectionable based on the interpretation is not the same as objecting to blatant sexual vulgarity (IMO).
> 
> I personally find all of the insulting, racist, personal attacks (many of which are clearly vulgar, others attempt at hiding vulgarity with more sophisticated words)at the perceived weaknesses of others' personal, mental, physical attributes pathologically sick. If you are going to paint with the censor brush, be sure to include all the snippy, hateful, inappropriate comments. This is supposed to be a forum - a discussion of ideas - not a venue for those who don't have the mental or psychological temperamental capacity to debate ideas and can only slither to dirty attacks. Don't you find posts or attacks that use vulgarity offensive? Yes, let the administration decide, but they've let all kinds of purposely degrading anti-Semetic posts go on, in the past, along with hundreds of pages that have been intended to hurt specific KPers psychologically.
> ...


Thank you for your insightful, strong and truthful response.
You have expressed yourself so eloquently, and skillfully expressed what many of us also believe.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I find this double standard appalling too. But it is not a surprise.
> They don't approve of certain poems, words, God...... but when the worm is turned all gloves are off


Yes, I agree. In order to be respected one must respect others, even if one disagrees with their beliefs. It is a real double standard being applied, and I don't think some understand it...they only understand their beliefs and those who agree, and don't understand what it means to have a discussion/debate, by putting forth respectful opposing ideas. Their frustration and ignorance instantly morphs to anger and desire to hurt.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wow, besides your normal name calling, you have added bossy to your resume'. Who are you to judge that it is offensive? One does not have to read it if it offends one's sensibilities. But if I were new to this thread you telling me that it is offensive only peeks my curiosity even more.
> 
> But hard to comment on a post that makes no sense (Save of all of....).


Frankly it's not in my nature to be bossy, but this poem is so offensive that I feel a rare compulsion to speak out and urge for its removal.
The issue is not censorship. All information is valuable, but those with at least a little sensitivity know how to present it in a way that can't be considered blatant. When the details of Dr. Gosnell's clinic of horrors became known it wasn't necessary to post the gruesome details directly onto the thread--links were provided for those who wanted to know more about it, and the rest of us were spared. I can't see why Momee and Yarnie couldn't do the same in this case, with perhaps a warning that the material may be considered disturbing and/or offensive.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> One way that is revealed is through those he associates with, sees as role models and those to whom he looks for support. Another, is through position papers, articles, legislation, etc. As I find these pieces, I will post what seems interesting. If you disagree with the writings, please say so. BUT don't assign yourself the position of KP censor.


That you feel this poem is significant doesn't trouble me in the least. But a link to the site on which it was posted is much more appropriate and would have spared those of us who are uncomfortable with blatant sexual imagery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly it's not in my nature to be bossy, but this poem is so offensive that I feel a rare compulsion to speak out and urge for its removal.
> The issue is not censorship. All information is valuable, but those with at least a little sensitivity know how to present it in a way that can't be considered blatant. When the details of Dr. Gosnell's clinic of horrors became known it wasn't necessary to post the gruesome details directly onto the thread--links were provided for those who wanted to know more about it, and the rest of us were spared. I can't see why Momee and Yarnie couldn't do the same in this case, with perhaps a warning that the material may be considered disturbing and/or offensive.


Funny last night you were all gigglely about the poem. Now a change of heart?
:roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately, yes...but I'm even more astonished by Yarnie's amazing transformation. I never in my life! would have expected to see such a change in a person! The woman was berating Obama this morning for not wearing a flag pin on his lapel--and now, twelve hours later, she wants to shower him with hugs and kisses?!


As you ask what Jesus would do, you saw my statement on that.

As I have already stated but it seem you still think it is a reason to cause a fight.

I never said I want to shower him with hugs and kisses these are you words. I said I have compassion for what may have happen to a child. I have not said any more.

You call it a sexual poem, and the right would use it so I can see where you do not understandthe meaning. You still make fun of others who show it, and demean us by saying we do not read books. I would think you may be the one who has not opened a book in a very long time. You sure don't understand what Obama's poem is about. You are the only one who has made a big deal of it.

I said I can feel nothing but sorrow for what may have happen to this man when he was a child.

As this poem written by Obama is on the net, and I am sure others have read it on there. Why would you consider it wrong here. It if you two really unstood what this man had written it is not dirty, it is about a young man trying to understand what has happen to him


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny last night you were all gigglely about the poem. Now a change of heart?
> :roll:


Absolutely--all it took was following the poem to its place of origin--the site presided over by the good doctor who did the analysis--and reading some of the loathsome rightie comments there. I give Yarnie credit for being genuinely touched and disturbed by the poem--other conservatives in other places were moved as well--moved, that is, to make comments that easily qualify as hate speech.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Trying to change the subject now that you feel somewhat on the defensive? Hmm, I thought that was supposed to be a leftist tactic. Save of all of lot of unnecessary aggravation, momee, and take that poem down. It's offensive and you know it.


No it isn't offensive , unless your mind is in the gutter, it is a poem of hurt and sorrow. The only one that is contiue on about it is you.

This is not about you the poem that is and your trying to drag it out. I think that all here and all on KP who read it will see it as he mean't it. A time of sorrow in his life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Unbelievable. Some of us had no idea about these people, like myself and would have preferred it to remain this way.
> 
> But why would you find it necessary to repost those names? How did your thought process leap from a factual autobiographical poem by Obama to it being the cause of trolling? I would think your 'red sister' comment would be more of a catalyst for a troll attack than the true words by the president.


I agree with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Agree


I also agree.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

If Mommee asks Admin to take down her poem then I will ask Admin to do the same to my little red sister post. I meant it to be humorous, but I can accept the fact that it may be misconstrued--just the way that poem will be, but in a way that's a million times worse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to fill the bird feeders and sweep the patio. Bazinga.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If Mommee asks Admin to take down her poem then I will ask Admin to do the same to my little red sister post. I meant it to be humorous, but I can accept the fact that it may be misconstrued--just the way that poem will be, but in a way that's a million times worse.


Susan,
Thank you for your response. I will stand by my right and reasons for posting Obama's poem. Did you object to the poem or just the comments? Again, sorry that you found it offensive. I did not, (as I said previously, the comments were interesting as they took me in a direction that I would not have seen) and would not have posted under those circumstances. I do not think I have ever posted anything that I found offensive. However, if the administration feels a need to censor, I can respect that decision, but not support it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly it's not in my nature to be bossy, but this poem is so offensive that I feel a rare compulsion to speak out and urge for its removal.
> The issue is not censorship. All information is valuable, but those with at least a little sensitivity know how to present it in a way that can't be considered blatant. When the details of Dr. Gosnell's clinic of horrors became known it wasn't necessary to post the gruesome details directly onto the thread--links were provided for those who wanted to know more about it, and the rest of us were spared. I can't see why Momee and Yarnie couldn't do the same in this case, with perhaps a warning that the material may be considered disturbing and/or offensive.[/qu
> 
> Where have I or Momee carried it on. You really are trying to dig in on something that never happen. Get over trying to make it an issue. It is just proof to me that you do not have any compassion. Nor understand about the President and his true feeling about what happen in his life.
> ...


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Time for laundry - Bazinga!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> If Mommee asks Admin to take down her poem then I will ask Admin to do the same to my little red sister post. I meant it to be humorous, but I can accept the fact that it may be misconstrued--just the way that poem will be, but in a way that's a million times worse.


What you said is just wrong. The poem is not a million times worse, because it is true. Your racial slur was worse, not at all funny. I also love how you kind of admit your slur and kinda want it taken down, but only if Mommee removes her factual post first. If you racist comment is wrong, have it removed without the qualifiers. If you think it is funny, keep it posted. Either way is fine with me, but the two issues are separate, so don't try to muddy the waters


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

PS:

Not fooled, but do find your pathetic attempt at humor somewhat entertaining, but childish


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> It is not intended for a knitting forum, even in General Chit Chat. I have asked Admin to consider removal. I ask anyone who agrees with me to contact Admin under Report Issue. Thank you.


As I said before, the poem itself was sad and not "smutty"; the follow-up goes into a sexual or non-sexual basis for the child abuse and again is not graphic (some of the jokes on this forum are much more graphic and some of the nasty comments use much worse language). Perhaps you find it ironic that the ladies you accuse of hate and racism have shown themselves to be caring and sympathetic individuals while you and some of your friends have either giggled at the subject or try to brush it under the carpet. Abuse should not be hidden away. Do you have an agenda?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Look in another direction - wasn't Obama even though many would like it to be. Two republican senators from Oklahoma voted against giving additional aid to the victims of Sandy. What do you want to be they will ask for federal aid now?


I great Republican Senator Bob Dole is on the right track: 
GOP needs to "stop for repairs".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tooo funny! Someone changed her name. Susan we see you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

How does anyone know what is really described in such writings? Everything is speculation. Only the Author knows
the true meaning of its contents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That kind of talk is never OK, but as it doesn't contain sexual imagery and hidden meanings there's no need for it to be removed. Mommee's poem does, and should not have been posted in this forum.


You're now going beyond cynicism to foolishness - the poem itself is a very sad reflection of an abusive episode in a child's life , the abuse may or may not be sexual. If true, it deserves concern and sympathy; if not it is still a sad reflection on abuse in general. There is more imagery and hidden meaning in most of the naughty jokes on this site than anything represented in Mommee's post. You are creating an issue where it doesn't exist


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tooo funny! Someone changed her name. Susan we see you!


Really?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Trying to change the subject now that you feel somewhat on the defensive? Hmm, I thought that was supposed to be a leftist tactic. Save of all of lot of unnecessary aggravation, momee, and take that poem down. It's offensive and you know it.


It's not changing the subject, when someone is called on a very specific statement; you constantly try to play both sides of the fence


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> How does anyone know what is really described in such writings? Everything is speculation. Only the Author knows
> the true meaning of its contents.


Exactly. Poetry as a literary form relies heavily on symbolism and imagery--the end result is a product in which everyone sees something a little different, like staring at ink blots or cloud formations.

Now addressing Offknit: I don't believe my comment about a little red sister was racist--although I'm certainly aware it is not PC. On the basis of that I offered to take it down, just as I apologize from time to time when I realize I've unintentionally offended someone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh no she is talking to herself now. Sinking sand.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

momeee said:


> ...............partial quote ..............
> 
> I personally find all of the insulting, racist, personal attacks (many of which are clearly vulgar, others attempt at hiding vulgarity with more sophisticated words)at the perceived weaknesses of others' personal, mental, physical attributes pathologically sick. If you are going to paint with the censor brush, be sure to include all the snippy, hateful, inappropriate comments. This is supposed to be a forum - a discussion of ideas - not a venue for those who don't have the mental or psychological temperamental capacity to debate ideas and can only slither to dirty attacks. Don't you find posts or attacks that use vulgarity offensive? ..........
> BUT don't assign yourself the position of KP censor.


Thank you Momee for your very clear statement. I agree, lets stick to discussions not name-calling


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As I said before, the poem itself was sad and not "smutty"; the follow-up goes into a sexual or non-sexual basis for the child abuse and again is not graphic (some of the jokes on this forum are much more graphic and some of the nasty comments use much worse language). Perhaps you find it ironic that the ladies you accuse of hate and racism have shown themselves to be caring and sympathetic individuals while you and some of your friends have either giggled at the subject or try to brush it under the carpet. Abuse should not be hidden away. Do you have an agenda?


As a matter of fact I do: to avoid--and get others to avoid--posting things that end up serving as vehicles for extreme forms of bashing and hate speech, no matter how they were intended. Like it or not, this poem inspires interpretations and commentary that are truly frightening to behold. We don't need that on KP.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> As a matter of fact I do: to avoid--and get others to avoid--posting things that end up serving as vehicles for bashing and hate speech, no matter how they were intended. Like it or not, this poem inspires interpretations and commentary that are truly frightening to behold. We don't need that on KP.


My post was in response to damemary, but if that is your agenda, I would suggest that you review your posts and that of some of your friends over the past few months. Based on your stated agenda, you might wish to apologize for them. I didn't see any hate speech in the poem, if you followed links that engaged in that type of behaviour, I would suggest the proper remedy would be to report it to that site


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> How does anyone know what is really described in such writings? Everything is speculation. Only the Author knows
> the true meaning of its contents.


Dear Finn, since you just joined a few minutes ago, how do you even know what poem we are talking about? Curiouser and curiouser. Reminds me in a backwards way of the old show, "Dragnet", the names have been changed to continue to harm the the innocent


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Dear Finn, since you just joined a few minutes ago, how do you even know what poem we are talking about? Curiouser and curiouser. Reminds me in a backwards way of the old show, "Dragnet", the names have been changed to continue to harm the the innocent


yes you have that right. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes you have that right. :thumbup:


Could it be the semi-mythical Ingried? She certainly knows what's going on around here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The ventriloquist dummies are amusing . Someone needs to give it up tho. It is getting a little embarrassing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Could it be the semi-mythical Ingried? She certainly knows what's going on around here.


Who is that Ingried person? Would really love to meet her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ventriloquist dummies are amusing . Someone needs to give it up tho. It is getting a little embarrassing.


Dream on, Yarnie. I suppose it's comforting to pretend that Huckleberry and I are one and the same rather than admit that another leftie has surfaced.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly it's not in my nature to be bossy, but this poem is so offensive that I feel a rare compulsion to speak out and urge for its removal.
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Who is that Ingried person? Would really love to meet her.


Rumor has it that she's quite a gal--I don't believe I ever ran into her myself, unfortunately.

Welcome, Stranger. Make yourself at home--but watch out for some of the natives. They can be less than friendly--in fact, extremely hostile, especially to newcomers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> By the way Ingried says hello and she will be looking forward to seeing all of you again.


How nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go over to Ravelry and read it. You can find in the forums under Denim and Pearls, written by TuesFlight11.
> The lady who sent me the PM in the beginning resent it to me today at my request.
> Are you calling me a liar?


Melodramatic don't you think? It would mean a whole lot more if you were actually innocent. You have been and no doubt will continue to be mean to those you disagree with. Boo hoo, sob, sob someone was mean to the Brat.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Have fun, ladies. Remember to play nice. Bazinga!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should know by now you can't take anything personal . I don't know about Cherf. But if Cheeky lillyk and Ingried are back what difference does it make if Cherf is back?


Exactly CB. She is going for the melodramatic isn't she?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Dream on, Yarnie. I suppose it's comforting to pretend that Huckleberry and I are one and the same rather than admit that another leftie has surfaced.


Sounds like another leftie joined the fun. Lots of those out there.
Watched for some time and felt like signing on.
Wonder myself if susanmos2000 could be Ingried. She writes very well and is quite informed and loaded with facts.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Melodramatic don't you think? It would mean a whole lot more if you were actually innocent. You have been and no doubt will continue to be mean to those you disagree with. Boo hoo, sob, sob someone was mean to the Brat.


Well posted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Rumor has it that she's quite a gal--I don't believe I ever ran into her myself, unfortunately.
> 
> Welcome, Stranger. Make yourself at home--but watch out for some of the natives. They can be less than friendly--in fact, extremely hostile, especially to newcomers.


Thank you for the welcome. Much appreciated.
When I saw Ghandi and Einstein I had to join. Great minds
are invigorating.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> She had an agenda from the very beginning.


But the brat and cheeky don't? They have had an agenda since they returned to KP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, we have more than 2 parties. However, we only have 2 parties when it comes right down to it. Is ther a part of the House of Representatives reserved of any other parties than the Democrats or Republicans?


There might be a few Independents scattered about as there are in the Senate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We will see which side will cannibalize their own. I know it won't be the good women of the left. Once again, if I am so awful why do you expose yourself to something so offensive? Are you a masochist?


So untrue Cheeky. You have already done so and had your own forum on KP implode. Oh how quickly you forget. Don't worry, we take showers after signing off and scrub away filth. We are then good to go.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Red alert--Janeway just popped up on the FF thread. Good gosh, I thought we'd seen the last of her--I heard she claimed to have left KP forever because we naughty lefties were making her blood pressure spike. Guess she figured if she doubled up on the meds she'd be OK. Anyone want to place bets on how long it takes her to come over here and make friends with the Tin Man? My prediction: twenty-four hours--or less!


How necessary is your post? You really are a pathetic, evil person. Janeway has just as much right to be on KP as you do. To set the record straight, you didn't HEAR anything of the sort, you READ it on the other forum which you stalk. Someone needs a productive hobby.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> There might be a few Independents scattered about as there are in the Senate.


But usually they cave. Who was the dem that caved on Obamacare when he swore he wouldn't vote for it unless it would not pay for abortions?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> How necessary is your post? You really are a pathetic, evil person. Janeway has just as much right to be on KP as you do. To set the record straight, you didn't HEAR anything of the sort, you READ it on the other forum which you stalk. Someone needs a productive hobby.


What did you expect?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But the brat and cheeky don't? They have had an agenda since they returned to KP.


"The brat" never left KP. And I have no agenda.
Wrong again solowey!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So untrue Cheeky. You have already done so and had your own forum on KP implode. Oh how quickly you forget. Don't worry, we take showers after signing off and scrub away filth. We are then good to go.


You are in a very nasty mood today! My goodness, have some cookies and a nap. Maybe you will be happier when you wake up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Melodramatic don't you think? It would mean a whole lot more if you were actually innocent. You have been and no doubt will continue to be mean to those you disagree with. Boo hoo, sob, sob someone was mean to the Brat.


Mean? You hold the crown on that one, sloweygirl.
Innocent of what? You get more daft as the days go by.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Dream on, Yarnie. I suppose it's comforting to pretend that Huckleberry and I are one and the same rather than admit that another leftie has surfaced.


Ah again you have it wrong, not my quote.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If Mommee asks Admin to take down her poem then I will ask Admin to do the same to my little red sister post. I meant it to be humorous, but I can accept the fact that it may be misconstrued--just the way that poem will be, but in a way that's a million times worse.


I thought you were talking about a Republican!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly CB. She is going for the melodramatic isn't she?


Someone give this petulant little baby a bottle and put her down for her nap.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> To be honest, I only skimmed it - while I'm interested in discussing policy, electoral reform, current events, etc, I'm not really interested in specific details about your president. I went back and re-read it. Whoever wrote it - it was a sad poem and not smutty in and of itself. The analysis suggests that there could be sexual molestation involved, which if true, would be a horrible ordeal for anyone to face. I did not followup on any links or do any further research.
> 
> What I found even more difficult to read was the cynical comments that followed the post. I would find it difficult to believe that anyone would not be sympathetic to someone who has suffered abuse regardless of whether you liked them or not. I find it hard to understand that some people feel it is more important to get a dig at someone than to acknowledge a shared concern over the possible abuse of a child.
> 
> If I've missed something, please clarify it for me. Thanks


You haven't missed anything. You are right on in you description that it it more important for them to get their digs in, sorry to say. They won't understand that Yarnie and Country are two very compassionate and loving people. This is something the left on KP have always zeroed in on and will continue to do so. They get their jollies by attacking.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And you don't solowey?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Exactly. Poetry as a literary form relies heavily on symbolism and imagery--the end result is a product in which everyone sees something a little different, like staring at ink blots or cloud formations.
> 
> Now addressing Offknit: I don't believe my comment about a little red sister was racist--although I'm certainly aware it is not PC. On the basis of that I offered to take it down, just as I apologize from time to time when I realize I've unintentionally offended someone.


Correction, you offered to take it down if momeee did the same with her post. Your offer had strings attached which, to me, makes it an invalid offer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah again you have it wrong, not my quote.


You're right. Sorry, Yarnie.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are in a very nasty mood today! My goodness, have some cookies and a nap. Maybe you will be happier when you wake up.


I do not think she is in a bad mood. In fact, I believe that when she speaks her truth so eloquently it makes her happy. So I would therefore conclude she is very very happy today


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Correction, you offered to take it down if momeee did the same with her post. Your offer had strings attached which, to me, makes it an invalid offer.


Well, frankly I don't remember asking you for your opinion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I do not think she is in a bad mood. In fact, I believe that when she speaks her truth so eloquently it makes her happy. So I would therefore conclude she is very very happy today


Who asked you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, frankly I don't remember asking you for your opinion.


She and off2knit are famous for sticking their large probiscus's where they don't belong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> What did you expect?


Absolutely nothing, that is why I am seldom disappointed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are in a very nasty mood today! My goodness, have some cookies and a nap. Maybe you will be happier when you wake up.


No, not in a nasty mood, a TRUTHFUL mood would be a better description.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, you are not being very truthful when you say I came back to KP with an agenda. I never left KP. So we will count that one as an untruth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I do not think she is in a bad mood. In fact, I believe that when she speaks her truth so eloquently it makes her happy. So I would therefore conclude she is very very happy today


Thank you. I am truthful and happy today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, frankly I don't remember asking you for your opinion.


You didn't, your memory is in tact on this point. I am just taking a playing point from the left and jumping in where if see fit. You know, just like you always do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She and off2knit are famous for sticking their large probiscus's where they don't belong.


Just following your club's rules.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Word


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You didn't, your memory is in tact on this point. I am just taking a playing point from the left and jumping in where if see fit. You know, just like you always do.


Alas in your case I see a notable lack of success. I think you're right, Patty--someone has a serious case of the grouchies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, you are not being very truthful when you say I came back to KP with an agenda. I never left KP. So we will count that one as an untruth.


Keep convincing yourself, even you might believe it some day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You can always check with admin, solowey. He would have no reason to lie to you. 
But, you won't because you want to believe that you are always right and will never admit when you are wrong.
Trite. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Solo, I think Bratty had a spelling error, instead of trite, she meant right. O


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You can always check with admin, solowey. He would have no reason to lie to you.
> But, you won't because you want to believe that you are always right and will never admit when you are wrong.
> Trite. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can admit that I am wrong. In this case it was pointed out to me that you were not asked to leave KP. I will apologize to you for thinking you were banished from KP.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Alas in your case I see a notable lack of success. I think you're right, Patty--someone has a serious case of the grouchies.


Oh what a wasted life some people lead. Always ready to land a fist in another's face. Wonder why they are so angry, angry, angry................ Would love to see their wrinkled faces which show their unhappy existence.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can admit that I am wrong. In this case it was pointed out to me that you were not asked to leave KP. I will apologize to you for thinking you were banished from KP.


Apology accepted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> But this is by Bratty
> 
> It was from Run from Satan on the Other Side by someone named Gratitude
> Here it is:
> ...


No this isn't written by me. It was written by Cherf aka TuesFlight11/knitpresentsgifts.
Can you ever get anything right?
BTW the last 3 lines were by off2knit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Keep beating that dead horse, off2knit, but watch out for flies!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No this isn't written by me. It was written by Cherf aka TuesFlight11/knitpresentsgifts.
> Can you ever get anything right?
> BTW the last 3 lines were by off2knit.


ooppppppsssssssssssssssss my bad, you just chose to re-post a comment from a totally different website that is against most websites' rules. Oh that's right, someone PM'd it to you and you then chose to paste it here, which I guess in Obamaworld that is a correct parsing of the rule.

And that was violating TuesFlight's rights, but what does that have to do with kpg?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> ooppppppsssssssssssssssss my bad, you just chose to re-post a comment from a totally different website that is against most websites' rules. Oh that's right, someone PM'd it to you and you then chose to paste it here, which I guess in Obamaworld that is a correct parsing of the rule.
> 
> And that was violating TuesFlight's rights, but what does that have to do with kpg?


You have to be pretending. Nobody can be that dense


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Oh what a wasted life some people lead. Always ready to land a fist in another's face. Wonder why they are so angry, angry, angry................ Would love to see their wrinkled faces which show their unhappy existence.


Sorry to have to chastise you, Huck, but your comment really isn't appropriate. There are a few areas both the lefties and the rightists here stay away from--religion, unpleasant comments about one another's families, and anything that even hints at misogyny. We had a thread member shortly back who liked to call folks dried up old ladies--it didn't go over well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can everyone please STOP repeating the long postings? They weren't enlightening in the first place. Boring and wasteful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I, for one, think she is that dense.



BrattyPatty said:


> You have to be pretending. Nobody can be that dense


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Susan, I don't understand this. Religion frequently comes up with Bible quotes and threats. As far as I know free speech reigns supreme. Call me a dried up old lady, but that's my story & I'm sticking to it.



susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry to have to chastise you, Huck, but your comment really isn't appropriate. There are a few areas both the lefties and the rightists here stay away from--religion, unpleasant comments about one another's families, and anything that even hints at misogyny. We had a thread member shortly back who liked to call folks dried up old ladies--it didn't go over well.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> Can everyone please STOP repeating the long postings? They weren't enlightening in the first place. Boring and wasteful.


Do you mean like this?

It was from Run from Satan on the Other Side by someone named Gratitude
Here it is:
Someone please tell PeaceMonster and the Brat to shut their traps about health care in Japan. The two idiots no NOTHING about health care in Japan nor of how the Japanese think of Americans. In fact, tell them to shut their traps on every subject, most of which, they know NOTHING about!

I lived in Japan for years; have traveled literally around the world and the USA and visited more places and got to know the people of the land more than either of them combined ever read about. Some of my closest and dearest friends are Japanese living both in Japan or in the States.

I was the first American teacher in a private, elite Kindergarten, in private companies, in private homes (un-heard off), amongst friends in my Japanese home, in public community centers and even started as the entrepreneur I am, my own retail shop and American culture classes in Japan. When I taught English/Culture classes at a huge company (comparable to GE in the states), to businessmen and women, so many Japanese repeatedly signed up for my classes that my boss was forced to add three extra classes per week and even hired my husband to teach as well to teach the overflow of students! I took the time and interest to learn about the Japanese and learned the language as best I could while living in THEIR country as I taught about my home country. I taught Japanese adults about the history, the culture, the language and the civics of America.

I learned much from my Japanese friends, bosses and students. I loved Japan and its people. Yet, I NEVER apologized for my country or our freedoms nor beliefs. PeaceMonster should leave American and go live in the country she doesnt feel the need to apologize for.

The vast majority of Japanese LOVE Americans. Peacemonster has EVERYTHING to learn about how Americans are treated and revered by the Japanese and has NO right to speak about something she obviously knows NOTHING about. Typical Lib. Yes, I vacationed in Okinawa, and for Peacemonster to bring up one incident that happened years ago for which punishment was swift and justified is her ignorant and desperate attempt to insult her own country and people for the acts of one or a few. What a Moron.

Perhaps someone ought to tell Monster and Brat that the handicapped in Japan still did not have access to trains, the most used way of travel in Japan, as of ten years ago and to this day those with special needs are still hidden and shamed and/or ignored. I was shocked to see the way handicapped individuals were treated. I was also very surprised to learn about the classes and culture of employment, education and the standards and health care in Japan.

Japan is an excellent country, I adored the time I lived there, yet I am most proud of America in the majority of the way Americans live and of the freedoms we enjoy. Americas IS an EXCEPTIONAL Nation, and America IS the KING of the world that most want to emulate INCLUDING the Japanese. NO country helps more countries or their own countrymen than America.

P.S. Monster and Brat: The standard joke was to not get sick while living in Japan, but while on vacation to the States.

Too bad the ignorant over on the other site who speak the loudest have NO CLUE of the realities of which they speak.

Other than that I have no opinions of the demons on the other side! snort
6 days ago 
Gratitude


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Susan, I don't understand this. Religion frequently comes up with Bible quotes and threats. As far as I know free speech reigns supreme. Call me a dried up old lady, but that's my story & I'm sticking to it.


Sorry about that--I came on a bit (OK, a lot) too strong and judgmental--seems there's a tinny aftertaste lingering in my mouth, for some strange reason.

I apologize to you also for my rudely-worded post, Huckleberry. Sorry that I sounded so inhospitable. Welcome!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just following your club's rules.


See Patty and Susan solowey is so impressed by the good ladies on the left she is stealing from our play book. Yes, "our club" has good rules and thank you for pointing that out. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good afternoon, Cheeky. Glad to see you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good afternoon, Cheeky. Glad to see you.


Hi Andrea, good to see you as well :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Off. Out out, damned spot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's my Susan!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You have to be pretending. Nobody can be that dense


off2knit is very good at being dense, Patty. I don't think she has to try to hard to be convincing. She's another Barrymore!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Off. Out out, damned spot.


I second that damemary :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But the brat and cheeky don't? They have had an agenda since they returned to KP.


Patty do you have a secret agenda you are not telling me about? I don't. I think someone is making things up again. What do you think? Stand back Patty I'm about to implode! :-D


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Who is that Ingried person? Would really love to meet her.


Welcome Huckleberry, hope you have fun on KP. Ingried is a dear friend of the good ladies on the left and she knew how to interact with the people on the right. They could never get the best of her. She is her own woman and stands up for her convictions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry about that--I came on a bit (OK, a lot) too strong and judgmental--seems there's a tinny aftertaste lingering in my mouth, for some strange reason.
> 
> I apologize to you also for my rudely-worded post, Huckleberry. Sorry that I sounded so inhospitable. Welcome!


Susan

Apology accepted with heart. We all put foot in mouth at times.
I thank you for the "welcome". 
An angel I am not but neither a devil and wondered about the tone. Now I know. We are fine ever after I am quite sure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Welcome Huckleberry, hope you have fun on KP. Ingried is a dear friend of the good ladies on the left and she knew how to interact with the people on the right. They could never get the best of her. She is her own woman and stands up for her convictions.


Cheeky Blighter

Thank you for the welcome. Accepted with grace.
Sure would be neat to meet the Ingried. 
Sounds like she is as unusual as her name. If you see her posting, guide me to her perhaps I have a twin I like to meet up with. One never knows. 
May I ask why she is in hiding? Thank you for your time.
Huckleberry


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Obama's poem seems like a college course assignment, written because he had to complete the assignmen. Seems pretty sophmoric, too. I don't understand all the fuss. Many a college student has written the same sort of thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Obama's poem seems like a college course assignment, written because he had to complete the assignmen. Seems pretty sophmoric, too. I don't understand all the fuss. Many a college student has written the same sort of thing.


I am sure that you are right on the button. 
Why read things into it which are not there and have never surfaced otherwise.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I am sure that you are right on the button.
> Why read things into it which are not there and have never surfaced otherwise.


Maybe the question should be, "Why haven't these poems surfaced years ago along with his thesis?" The fact that his poem has caused so many on the left to get into a tizzy, says to me that the right button was pushed, as you said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Maybe the question should be, "Why haven't these poems surfaced years ago along with his thesis?" The fact that his poem has caused so many on the left to get into a tizzy, says to me that the right button was pushed, as you said.


And that is what you are all about, right off2knit? Pushing buttons.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And that is what you are all about, right off2knit? Pushing buttons.


Patty off2knit has nothing better to do. We all know that. First the right said Obama wasn't born here, then he was a Muslim, then he never went to college, never went to law school and on and on. If she bothered to do her home work she would know that these poems were common knowledge several years ago and were published in several papers as momee said. I was not offended by the poetry but by the big production the drama queens on the right made about possible sexual abuse. They have said everything terrible about the man and all of a sudden they care. What a bunch of liars. I think we all know why momee posted it and concern for President Obama or compassion had nothing to do with it. They are all hypocrites and call themselves Christians while they hide behind their bible vs. Where ever Jesus is I am sure he is crying and shaking his head saying these folks are taking my name in vain and don't have a clue what I tried to teach them. Poor Jesus, he tried.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Maybe the question should be, "Why haven't these poems surfaced years ago along with his thesis?" The fact that his poem has caused so many on the left to get into a tizzy, says to me that the right button was pushed, as you said.


Oh my, aren't we on a merry-go-round. May I remind you that I said "right on the button" and said nothing about pushing.
Well, I consider the source and put it in the basket with lots of same old stuff as I have observed for some time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Obama's poem seems like a college course assignment, written because he had to complete the assignmen. Seems pretty sophmoric, too. I don't understand all the fuss. Many a college student has written the same sort of thing.


I agree Seattle. It was all the phoney fuss from the right about abuse that I found disgusting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Maybe the question should be, "Why haven't these poems surfaced years ago along with his thesis?" The fact that his poem has caused so many on the left to get into a tizzy, says to me that the right button was pushed, as you said.


Yep, the one labeled B for Basement, where the trash cans are kept. Lift the lid and hop in, Offknit--you're home at last.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Oh my, aren't we on a merry-go-round. May I remind you that I said "right on the button" and said nothing about pushing.
> Well, I consider the source and put it in the basket with lots of same old stuff as I have observed for some time.


Some time? I thought you just joined :?: :!: :?: :!: :roll:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I came to the conclusion long ago  that all religions were true and also that all had some error in them, and whilst I hold by my own, I should hold others as dear as Hinduism. So we can only pray, if we are Hindus, not that a Christian should become a Hindu  But our innermost prayer should be a Hindu should be a better Hindu, a Muslim a better Muslim, a Christian a better Christian.
Young India (19 January 1928)

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some time? I thought you just joined :?: :!: :?: :!: :roll:


Hummmm, good pick up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You gotta admit Bumpkins that it does take a while to weed through this thread and to make sense out of it


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Being fresh on board I need some time to get used to the twists and turns things take in this threat. Reading them and reacting to them are truly two different things. What is the matter with some folks? Having problems understanding straight talk?
Would like to have a normal conversation without detours.
Need to refer to Einstein's quote again and again? I thought he made everything so crystal clear to even the simplest of minds.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some time? I thought you just joined :?: :!: :?: :!: :roll:


Here we go again. "Observed" is the key in my statement
and join I did just now. Simple enough I hope.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You gotta admit Bumpkins that it does take a while to weed through this thread.


Country, did you have a hard time reading all her posts, since she just joined today? I think I read somewhere on LOLL, that she was welcomed back today. I mean since she has been here before, she has had plenty of time to keep up, just posting under a new troll name.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Country, did you have a hard time reading all her posts, since she just joined today? I think I read somewhere on LOLL, that she was welcomed back today. I mean since she has been here before, she has had plenty of time to keep up, just posting under a new troll name.


I thought she was Cherf playing around when I said "welcome or welcome back". I was very apprehensive of Huckleberry at first until I read more of her posts. The Raid can and rust protection cans were brought out in case it was cherf.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I came to the conclusion long ago  that all religions were true and also that all had some error in them, and whilst I hold by my own, I should hold others as dear as Hinduism. So we can only pray, if we are Hindus, not that a Christian should become a Hindu  But our innermost prayer should be a Hindu should be a better Hindu, a Muslim a better Muslim, a Christian a better Christian.
> Young India (19 January 1928)
> 
> Mahatma Gandhi


What an excellent reminder. All of us should put that on our mirrors to be faced with every day over and over again.
None of us lack room for improvement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> What an excellent reminder. All of us should put that on our mirrors to be faced with every day over and over again.
> None of us lack room for improvement.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You gotta admit Bumpkins that it does take a while to weed through this thread and to make sense out of it


I know Patty. I read it everyday and sometimes it still doesn't make sense to me. :roll:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Country, did you have a hard time reading all her posts, since she just joined today? I think I read somewhere on LOLL, that she was welcomed back today. I mean since she has been here before, she has had plenty of time to keep up, just posting under a new troll name.


Oh my how "friendly" some folks are to newcomers. Had I been here before I would have never returned I am quite sure.
What is this really? An outlet to shine in hostility? Why the attacks as a constant? Bored with normal life? What is the matter? Vocabulary of nice words gone to garbage or never learned the kinder language? Some people do not even appreciate good music and chime in when invited. Makes one wonder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Oh my how "friendly" some folks are to newcomers. Had I been here before I would have never returned I am quite sure.
> What is this really? An outlet to shine in hostility? Why the attacks as a constant? Bored with normal life? What is the matter? Vocabulary of nice words gone to garbage or never learned the kinder language? Some people do not even appreciate good music and chime in when invited. Makes one wonder.


What are you knitting with your machine? Bears? Sweaters?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who?



BrattyPatty said:


> And that is what you are all about, right off2knit? Pushing buttons.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Whatsherface


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love your avatar, Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And most people read the Forum before joining, Bumpy Sherlock. What are you trying to prove? I'm back to ignoring you. Too silly to bother.



BrattyPatty said:


> You gotta admit Bumpkins that it does take a while to weed through this thread and to make sense out of it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> And most people read the Forum before joining, Bumpy Sherlock. What are you trying to prove? I'm back to ignoring you. Too silly to bother.


Bless your little heart damemary. I just love terms of endearment. XXX


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, Cheeky. He is such a humanitarian. I was watching several interviews he has provided over the years. 
I love the work he has done with hunger and Aids in Africa.
Also the concerts they do to help poor countries pay off their debt. This is a man (and I will include the band) who used his fame in a very good way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't resist. I'm just a curious person. What are you talking about? I reread pages looking for quotes about knitting projects and I couldn't find it. Gimme a hint or two, please. I hate suspense.



Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you knitting with your machine? Bears? Sweaters?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you knitting with your machine? Bears? Sweaters?


Thanks for asking. Will try to learn machine knitting. Was given a machine which has some real problems that need attention but may never be solved. Oh well 5 straight needles will do. 
Actually I knit socks and otherwise sculpt. Never got into knitting toys. Like bears but have no use for them. Sweaters are not much usable in the climate where I live but love to wear socks in place of house shoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Thanks for asking. Will try to learn machine knitting. Was given a machine which has some real problems that need attention but may never be solved. Oh well 5 straight needles will do.
> Actually I knit socks and otherwise sculpt. Never got into knitting toys. Like bears but have no use for them. Sweaters are not much usable in the climate where I live but love to wear socks in place of house shoes.


I had never heard of a home knitting machine until Kp . I love dpns too. Sweater weather is not for here either. I like small projects . Sox or houseshoes for the family. My grands love the toys and my greatnephew. So that is what I have been making lately. Anything for the kids. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

For off2knit and others on the thread who thought Gandhi would approve of their conduct you may want to read and learn what Pacifists really believe. The most famous pacifist was Jesus Christ.

Mennonite Church of the U.S.A.
What Do Pacifists Believe?

by Anne Meyer Byler
I am a pacifist and am outraged at the actions of whoever was responsible for killing so many innocent people through the forced airplane crashes of September 11. The question we all face is: How do we respond? Sometimes people explicit criticize pacifism, but misrepresent it. I hope to contribute to an informed and respectful dialog.

For Christians, the simplest reason for pacifism comes from the one who gave Christianity its name: Jesus Christ. Jesus said: "Do not resist an evildoer (some interpretations read "with evil").Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you." (Matt.5:38,44). The Beatitudes include: "Blessed are the peacemakers for they will be called children of God." (Matt. 5:9). Christians, at least, have to take seriously what Jesus said about violence and peacemaking.

In addition to what Jesus said, there is the question of what he did. Surely this must be the basis of the popular Christian question today "What Would Jesus Do?" and must have some impact on what a Christian should do today. Would Jesus be waving an American flag or blessing troops of any country that are bombing the people of another in revenge? Would he be sitting on the sidelines while this was going on around him?

The Bible is clear that Jesus did not choose violence. Neither did he run away from conflict. He turned over tables in the temple courts, where merchants were extorting money from pilgrims, and chased out people and animals. He spoke forcefully on numerous occasions, but when he could have called the angels to his defense in the Garden of Gethsemane, He didn't. He even scolded Peter for cutting off a soldier's ear and healed it, saying, "Put your sword back; for all who take the sword will perish by the sword." (Matt. 26:52).

Christian pacifists believe that Jesus' nonviolent lifestyle was central to his good news to the world around him, then and now. Jesus was put to death, having defended himself with the words and the Spirit of God, but not with violence. Yet his resurrection showed that love is stronger in the end. This is the faith of the Christian pacifist. What was "good enough" for Jesus is surely "good enough" for us, as those who call ourselves by his name.

How are we to treat enemies? Like God treats us and like Jesus said to. Paul wrote, "While we were enemies, we were reconciled to God through the death of this Son..." (Rom. 5:10). Jesus lived saying, "Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you." (Luke 6:27) Jesus died saying, "Forgive them, for they know not what they do." Peter refers to Jesus as a model for us. (1 Pet. 2:21). Paul wrote later, "Do not repay anyone evil for evil.If your enemies are hungry, feed themDo not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good." (Rom. 12:17-21) This is quite clear, but certainly not easy. Throughout history Christians have thought of reasons why they shouldn't do what Jesus did and asked his followers to do, but these scriptures cannot be taken lightly.

But Jesus' words were for Christians, not for governments. Very few first century Christians were part of the government or the army. So what can Christian pacifists say to those institutions? That violence often doesn't "work" to bring about peace or justice, and it may even have the opposite affect, leading to a cycle of violence in which everyone loses. Violence can kill; it can beat down the opposition; and it can terrorize, but then you are left with grieving, beaten down, terrorized opponents--who can't wait for revenge. Historians say that after World War I, the losing regime was ravaged and left in such a humiliated state that the stage was set for the rise of the Nazi party. How often, when an older sibling beats up a younger one, does the younger one change his or her behavior to suit, having "learned a lesson"? Rather, violent acts lead to more violent acts until there is no way to "pay back" the other for all the damage inflicted. Ireland, the Middle East, and Rwanda are all examples of this. Nonviolence may be costly, but the violence of war has a horrible track record, not to be underestimated.

Of the many countries attacking other countries in 1990, it was Iraq attacking Kuwait that brought our full armed forces into action, killing over 100,000 Iraqi civilians. Following our victory, we have supported economic sanctions against the Iraqi people for 11 years, as well as regular bombing raids. UN officials have resigned over this misguided policy and report 5,000 children dying every month in Iraq from the effects of the sanctions and bombing; 500,000 people so far. This news doesn't even get into our newspapers. People near there (mostly Arabs) think that we don't value human life and are angry, like the little sibling who's being pounded physically by an older one with no end in sight. It is the really angry ones who respond back with violence, as we witnessed on Sept. 11.

Another example of armed violence begetting more violence is our current war with people we armed a few years ago. We armed Osama bin Laden and his network and trained them in camps to fight against the Russians in the 1980's. With the Saudis, we gave them $4 billion. And now we are fighting the very fighters we armed earlier and also punishing the innocent Afghan people who have already endured decades of war lived under war for years and years. We bombed 31 places in the first night and have continued for weeks, wreaking untold havoc, but are no closer to apprehending the individuals involved. Will this lead to peace?

Pacifists and nonpacifists alike need to ask creatively about other ways through conflicts. Violence is not always the only way to fight violence and injustice. Few know about the 1774 Pennsylvania proposal for an American branch of Parliament that lost by one vote. Oddly enough, it lost partly because the colonies weren't ready to give up autonomy to an inter-colonial group, which is what happened anyway. We take it for granted that the Revolution was the only way to gain independence from Britain. But Canada and Australia got their independence without a war at all. In World War II, Denmark's King Christian X was an outspoken opponent of the Nazis. Citizens disregarded the call to turn in Danish Jews. With two days of notice, the Dane's peaceful resistance hid and ferried almost 8,000 Jews to Sweden and safety.

Gandhi led a major country-wide revolution among the Indian people that brought England to its knees, giving India its independence. What were his weapons? Only his loincloth of homespun Indian muslin, his insistence on nonviolence, his belief that God is in every person, and his willingness to fast from food. Nelson Mandela, in South Africa, also led an amazingly peaceful transition from power in what could have been a bloody conflagration. After 27 years in jail Mandela's message was forgiveness, not retribution, for the white class who had subjected the Africans and ******** to unrelenting degradation.

Are pacifists cowards, afraid to give their lives for their beliefs? "Pacifism" and "passive" are two entirely different words, with different roots. Pacifism is an active form of peacemaking. There are pacifists as well as soldiers who are willing to die for their cause. Consider the lives--and deaths--of Jesus, Gandhi, and Martin Luther King, Jr. These people, all pacifists, were not cowards. They had the moral strength not to fight back. Martin Luther King, Jr. suffered physically and mentally during his many arrests, protest marches, and jail sentences, yet his message was always that violence was not the answer. Was he "successful"? Would his message have been nearly as powerful if he had resorted to violence to make his point and armed all his followers with rifles, grenades, and bombs? He was killed, but his movement, like Jesus', was not defeated.

Some say that pacifists live to enjoy their privileges because others fought for them. On the contrary, the right to conscientious objection in this country was not fought for by anyone, except those who suffered and died in military camps during WWI for their religious beliefs and those who campaigned for these rights until they were granted in 1935. Did Jesus, Gandhi, or King enjoy the "right" to refuse to fight because others fought for them? Conscientious objectors do appreciate it when the right to love enemies and not kill them is recognized as a religious freedom. And they have paid dearly when it is not. They serve their countries both by doing alternative service when it is allowed and by holding fast to their convictions when it is not.

As we discuss national and international issues and what makes for peace and justice in the world, let us model healthy conversation and respectful dialog with each other, for this is democracy at its best.

Your Sunday School Class for Bible Study group might wish to discuss the following questions:
What does the Bible say about our first priorities as God's people? (Ex. 20:1-3; Deut.6:5; Luke 10:25-37) (1st Commandment, the shema and NT restatement with the Good Sam. parable)
Who would you consider to be some of your/our enemies today? What specific actions might we be called to take toward them?
How might you respond if a neighbor says that since the world is not Christian, there will have to be wars and we as "good citizens" should also take part.
How were the wars in the Old Testament similar and different from those today?
For a response to questions about war in the Old Testament and in the early church see:
The Way God Fights: War and Peace in the Old Testament by Lois Barrett
How Christians Made Peace with War: Early Christian Understandings of War by John Driver.
For more information concerning the "just war" theory see:
When War is Unjust: Being Honest in Just War Thinking by John Howard Yoder, Drew Christiansen, and Charles Lutz
Other articles by John Howard Yoder at www.nd.edu/~theo/jhy/writings/home/ind-jw.htm
For more full-text writings on pacifism see:
Writings on Christian Nonresistance and Pacifism www.bluffton.edu/~mastg/pacifism.htm


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And most people read the Forum before joining, Bumpy Sherlock. What are you trying to prove? I'm back to ignoring you. Too silly to bother.


damemary

Actually I read this stuff for a VERY long time before joining.
This CountryBumper must be confused. Looking for a playmate
to be thinking of bears I guess.
I thought that new blood might change things at least for a little while or so how wrong I have been. Some people are obviously stuck on nasty for all the world to see. What a dreadful life they must lead.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are more ambitious than me, Bumpkins. I just finished an afghan (Aran style) and have no desire to knit right now.
It took me 4 months working on it everyday to get it finished. It is suposed to rain here all week, so maybe I will start some squares for a blanket to donate. I just might crochet them for something different to do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are more ambitious than me, Bumpkins. I just finished an afghan (Aran style) and have no desire to knit right now.
> It took me 4 months working on it everyday to get it finished. It is suposed to rain here all week, so maybe I will start some squares for a blanket to donate. I just might crochet them for something different to do.


I'm jealous--just started an afghan, for the second time. I'd decided to make it monochrome, knit about six inches, then realized it looked terrible. Rip rip, had to start all over, this time in the colors the pattern recommended. I've done about one inch in two days--at this rate it'll be by Christmas. Yow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are more ambitious than me, Bumpkins. I just finished an afghan (Aran style) and have no desire to knit right now.
> It took me 4 months working on it everyday to get it finished. It is suposed to rain here all week, so maybe I will start some squares for a blanket to donate. I just might crochet them for something different to do.


Did you post it? I love aran. Not to interested in knitting either for the moment. I have a toy for my youngest gs so I try to knit a few rows a night. I saw your blankie for Bryan (spelling) it was really pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you post it? I love aran. Not to interested in knitting either for the moment. I have a toy for my youngest gs so I try to knit a few rows a night. I saw your blankie for Bryan (spelling) it was really pretty. :thumbup:


No I didn't post it. It was a wedding gift for my niece and at the time my daughter had my camera.  
When they get back from their honeymoon I will have my niece send a pic to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nighty night. Bazinga.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm jealous--just started an afghan, for the second time. I'd decided to make it monochrome, knit about six inches, then realized it looked terrible. Rip rip, had to start all over, this time in the colors the pattern recommended. I've done about one inch in two days--at this rate it'll be by Christmas. Yow!


It was work Susan! I used a chunky yarn, and size 10 1/2 needles. The outer panels and panels separating the 2 large panels were done in honeycomb stitch and the 2 larger panels had cabled celtic motifs. The 36 " circs made it a lot easier. But it took diligence to get it finished.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky,
Very interesting article you posted. A lot of food for thought in it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is for you off2knit. Your quote was not from Gandhi but made by Nicholas Klein.

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.
Describing the stages of a winning strategy of nonviolent activism. There is no record of Gandhi saying this. A close variant of the quotation first appears in a 1918 US trade union address by Nicholas Klein:
And, my friends, in this story you have a history of this entire movement. First they ignore you. Then they ridicule you. And then they attack you and want to burn you. And then they build monuments to you. And that, is what is going to happen to the Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America.
Proceedings of the Third Biennial Convention of the Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America (1918), p. 53 *


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No I didn't post it. It was a wedding gift for my niece and at the time my daughter had my camera.
> When they get back from their honeymoon I will have my niece send a pic to me.


I would like to see it. I have bookmarked a few on Kp but know I probably won't make one for awhile. Took me 16 years to finish the Christmas throw I crocheted. Too much sewing together. Hate that part.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would like to see it. I have bookmarked a few on Kp but know I probably won't make one for awhile. Took me 16 years to finish the Christmas throw I crocheted. Too much sewing together. Hate that part.


There was the sewing, but the part I absolutely hated doing was the fringe. I was going back and forth as whether to add it or not, but it didn't look right without it.
I have a book called Celtic Knitting where I pulled the stitch patterns from. I had a hard time with the reverse stockingnet stitch at first. By the second panel, I had it down.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I came to the conclusion long ago  that all religions were true and also that all had some error in them, and whilst I hold by my own, I should hold others as dear as Hinduism. So we can only pray, if we are Hindus, not that a Christian should become a Hindu  But our innermost prayer should be a Hindu should be a better Hindu, a Muslim a better Muslim, a Christian a better Christian.
> Young India (19 January 1928)
> 
> Mahatma Gandhi


Thanks for the quote. Ghandi was an amazing human being. I so agree with the quote I can't say or else I start to babble gratefully.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It was work Susan! I used a chunky yarn, and size 10 1/2 needles. The outer panels and panels separating the 2 large panels were done in honeycomb stitch and the 2 larger panels had cabled celtic motifs. The 36 " circs made it a lot easier. But it took diligence to get it finished.


I don't doubt it--afghans are serious projects. I knit one about every five years, and that's more than enough.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is for you off2knit. Your quote was not from Gandhi but made by Nicholas Klein.
> 
> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.
> Describing the stages of a winning strategy of nonviolent activism. There is no record of Gandhi saying this. A close variant of the quotation first appears in a 1918 US trade union address by Nicholas Klein:
> ...


Another great post, Cheeky. That quote didn't sound much like Ghandi, and it was good ofyou to track down the correct source.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is for you off2knit. Your quote was not from Gandhi but made by Nicholas Klein.


You're right--the Christian Monitor has this to say:

'First they ignore you. Then they laugh at you. Then they attack you. Then you win.' - Mohandas Gandhi

This line is probably the best summary of Gandhi's philosophy of satyagraha as you can get in 16 words. But there's no evidence that the Great Soul ever said this.

We don't know where this quote came from, but it is strikingly similar to something that the trade unionist Nicholas Klein gave in a 1918 address to the Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America in Baltimore.

So the conservatives have begun quoting the words of labor leaders....maybe there's hope for them after all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Well, off to bed. See you tomorrow, ladies. Bazninga!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're right--the Christian Monitor has this to say:
> 
> 'First they ignore you. Then they laugh at you. Then they attack you. Then you win.' - Mohandas Gandhi
> 
> ...


Yes when they start quoting pacifists and union leaders there is still reason to hope.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky, thanks for the great information that the posted quote from Ghandi actually came from Nicholas Klein. I nominate you as our librarian. Conservatives quoting labor unions. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would like to see it. I have bookmarked a few on Kp but know I probably won't make one for awhile. Took me 16 years to finish the Christmas throw I crocheted. Too much sewing together. Hate that part.


Hi CB
I hate sewing knitted pieces together, too, whether it's a sweater, or afghan---anything. I like the knitting part. The last afghan I made I did in 5 strips and just had those seams to sew up.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is for you off2knit. Your quote was not from Gandhi but made by Nicholas Klein.
> 
> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.
> Describing the stages of a winning strategy of nonviolent activism. There is no record of Gandhi saying this. A close variant of the quotation first appears in a 1918 US trade union address by Nicholas Klein:
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Gosh I just wish I had the time to scour old posts, research them and then repost. But that being said, I think I remember being blasted by the left for using that quote. Oh well, the phrase I used still applies to the left imho. But again, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I do believe that Holder should be fired because he lied under oath. But I also believe that the left will never admit that anyone in the Administration did anything illegal. Those poor ostriches, hope they can breathe with their heads in all sand. Bless their hearts.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Gibson Guitar was also a target by IRS a few years back and raided by a SWAT team, but C.F. Martin that uses the same wood from India was not raided. So why would a SWAT team take wood, hard drives...... and no charges never made against Gibson? Many will find this hard to believe, but Gibson is run by a Republican and Martin is run by a Democrat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Imagine such a self proclaimed patriot step foot in a communist country!


Japan isn't a communist country. You don't even know what you are talking about. The woman is describing her experiences and her love of her American country.

I highly doubt you got her permission to copy and post her words here. You are one strange individual to go after so many good people to what end I'll never understand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should know by now you can't take anything personal . I don't know about Cherf. But if Cheeky lillyk and Ingried are back what difference does it make if Cherf is back?


In this talk about Gratitude, Cherf and Ingried and others - where can I read their posts? I don't find them here on KP and they should be archived if they used to post and are all back again, right?

I see past posts of Cheeky that you mention who left and came back, but not the others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

They're back!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They're back!


How unfortunate. The last couple of days have been very peaceful.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I highly doubt you got her permission to copy and post her words here. You are one strange individual to go after so many good people to what end I'll never understand.


Pot, meet kettle. And pipe down while you're at it. No one's interested in your opinions.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts,

I am always interested in your opinions. Keep them coming!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> 
> I am always interested in your opinions. Keep them coming!


How sweet. But you might want to stay at arm's length for now--the Tin Man appears to be suffering from a serious case of the rusties, and it might be contagious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with Bonnie. Why are people going to other sites and copying posts - why make an issue of membership on other sites - why start personal attacks on someone who just started posting on this thread
> 
> It seems some people want to make an issue about personalities rather than topics or issues.


I agree with you both. One person wrote about health care and how the handicapped are treated as seen by her experiences in Japan. I debated about abortion, infanticide and population control in China. Two different countries, people and issues.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Gov photo ID passport, birth certificate if for Prez and other photo ID for other offices.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you both. One person wrote about health care and how the handicapped are treated as seen by her experiences in Japan. I debated about abortion, infanticide and population control in China. Two different countries, people and issues.


Debate you have the wrong site for that. Just say something and they want to pick you and it apart.

Learn that the other night. Just left they can not understand that someone may see things a different way. Compassion is not a word that they understand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - I`ve always thought you and Yarnie set a wonderful example, if people are following you to other sites, you have obviously made an impact on them. I think sometimes people make fun of others when they are jealous or lost. Hopefully, these people will eventually realize they can have the same spirituality for themselves


 :thumbup: Love your comment west coast kitty!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really wish some would get over themselves and see what is happening in the world and they are not the center of the universe. Plus some people can have a different opinion and it's o.k.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Debate you have the wrong site for that. Just say something and they want to pick you and it apart.
> 
> Learn that the other night. Just left they can not understand that someone may see things a different way. Compassion is not a word that they understand.


YarnLady, that goes both ways.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you`re kidding about the rain tax! That`s as bad as the environmentalists here who wanted a `methane head tax`on cattle - as if farmers don`t have enough to deal with


Both these ideas would be funny, if not true! I'll believe they are, in fact, true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Me, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Both these ideas would be funny, if not true! I'll believe they are, in fact, true.


Could see that happening, why not they taxes us for everything else. They want to start a wheel tax here. That would be so much fun. Lets see, four tires car two tires RV. Then you have Tracker trailer tracks, the list would go on and on. Then you know that they will waste that money on something else and have to find another way to tax us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now Now Leftie
> 
> Make up your minds
> 
> ...


Yarn Lady, not true - I'm the TinMan, don't you know? Please, you stand corrected :XD: I'm having a time trying to keep 'all' my identities straight myself!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts,

No, you are not the Tin Man. You are a very nice person made with flesh and blood. We like you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> YarnLady, that goes both ways.


When have I not listen to you of late?

All I have heard is how the right were sexal driven, even from you on your site.

Works both ways is right.

To want to start a fight over what I felt about the president might have been molested. Is something to make fun of. Have to it, you all seem to find it funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarn Lady, not true - I'm the TinMan, don't you know? Please, you stand corrected :XD: I'm having a time trying to keep 'all' my identities straight myself!


Oh just wait they will add more to the list. they arae good at name callilng. 
but then I am too. Don't care any more they can call me all the names they want, not falling into their trap again. Will leave before I say one word.

they also love to turn people into to Admin. I could have done that to them to but would not do it as think it is a cop out, and why would I want too. No matter how mean they get, think it is the lowest form of thing to do.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When have I not listen to you of late?
> 
> All I have heard is how the right were sexal driven, even from you on your site.
> 
> ...


I don't find any of it funny, I was speaking "in general." I happen to think digging up stuff like that and posting it is bad enough, but the analysis posted with it was too,too much.
My point was that the bickering and unkind words comes from both sides, that's all. Won't say anything else about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Do not post "affiliate" links of any kind.
> 
> Do not post  or other content of others without their permission.
> 
> ...


Thank you off2knit. I can assure you, I am not a man and to date, I haven't connected with anyone I know on this site. I have heard again and again from some folks I hope to never meet and many more folks I would be happy to meet and get to know!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarn Lady, not true - I'm the TinMan, don't you know? Please, you stand corrected :XD: I'm having a time trying to keep 'all' my identities straight myself!


Know what you mean with me it is if can't get her one way will get to her another.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Because someone copied the post.


BrattyPatty wrote:
Peacegodddess and I received a PM from a member of KP and also Ravelry. I have never heard of this person until this PM came.

Bratty Patty admitted in her quote posted prior to this one you wrote GW, that BrattyP had never before heard of the person who infringed in copyright violations. Yet Bratty chose to try to make points over same.

What a foolish thing to do; attempt to admonish others with a hate-filled spirit on only hearsay from someone you had never spoken to before nor know. Insane.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't find any of it funny, I was speaking "in general." I happen to think digging up stuff like that and posting it is bad enough, but the analysis posted with it was too,too much.
> My point was that the bickering and unkind words comes from both sides, that's all. Won't say anything else about it.


I never said an unkind word about what may have happen to the President who may have been molested as a child.

If you had read what momee posted she wasn't doing it to be like you all thought she was. She said it puts a different prosepective on what may have happen to him as a child, and may explain why he became the man he did. Not to be mean she was just saying that what his life may have left him to become the man he did. It made me think about how he never really had a family life it seem he was not given a life as a child when sent back and forth and not have the love he needed as a child with a family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you, Anne. The right has a misconception that Gandhi would be on their side. It's sad how little they know.


I'm amused at how little those displaying Gandhi as her avatar know about Gandhi. Gandhi was not a pacifist, is know for what he thought of the Jews in accepting their fate and for choosing violence over courage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still do not respect his policy's as a President, and never will as to what I have seen so far. He has let this counrty down. He promise so much and the change has not come as far I have seen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As to the beginning told that night that the right is all on to the sexual thing. The only one's I saw mention it came from the left.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're right--the Christian Monitor has this to say:
> 
> 'First they ignore you. Then they laugh at you. Then they attack you. Then you win.' - Mohandas Gandhi
> 
> ...


I thought you were a Christian? Are you a Christian moniker? What does that even mean :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> ONCE AGAIN! I did not go to Ravelry and copy and paste this. It was sent to me from a member of KP through PM.


and *private messages*, defined, do not belong on a *public* forum

How do you justify violating KP rules and the OP's rights?

Don't bothering answering as no one seems to care what you have to say, and you are only interested in re-posting what others say.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Take your own advice and stop infringing on other people's lives.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Holder should be fired as should the lady whose name I forgot from the IRS, not moved up to a higher position. 
Nor should the others who seem to feel it is alright to attack the press. 

If and I do mean if the President was not informed about Bengazi and the rest of what has been going on those people should be fired too. It has become a controling of our freedoms, and it is wrong and one can not justify that at all. 
If they are allowed to do this whats the use of calling this a free country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In this talk about Gratitude, Cherf and Ingried and others - where can I read their posts? I don't find them here on KP and they should be archived if they used to post and are all back again, right?
> 
> I see past posts of Cheeky that you mention who left and came back, but not the others.


Just go to their names and all their post on their user list . Start at the first post because 1 of them has changed her name more than a few times. But I have never heard of Gratitude. Everthing anyone has ever said is on their profile page listing. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sorry, i meant my remark for Cheeky Blighter. I haven't got a clue who your avatar is because I've been out of touch with pop music for almost 50 years.


 :XD: you should have stopped at, "I haven't got a clue who your avatar is because I've been out of touch ... " Don't you recognize a pacifist when you see one? Oh, right, I mean, left, I mean "no" you don't. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looky here what is going on. Anyone else heard this???http://search.aol.com/aol/search?query=noble+peace+prize+asked+to+be+taken+away+from+obama&s_it=keyword_rollover


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looky here what is going on. Anyone else heard this???http://search.aol.com/aol/search?query=noble+peace+prize+asked+to+be+taken+away+from+obama&s_it=keyword_rollover


I did not know this, if true then that say's says a lot about the man.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now how did you know that? Could it be you were the one who sent the pm from another site? Very interesting. Trolling again?


Great sleuthing Yarn Lady! Thanks for posting, makes sense to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another from the Huffington Post.http://search.aol.com/aol/search?query=noble+peace+prize+asked+to+be+taken+away+from+obama&s_it=keyword_rollover


----------



## rockyjfs1991 (Dec 15, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm amused at how little those displaying Gandhi as her avatar know about Gandhi. Gandhi was not a pacifist, is know for what he thought of the Jews in accepting their fate and for choosing violence over courage.


Could you please explain this comment? Did he want the Jews to fight the Nazi's?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and *private messages*, defined, do not belong on a *public* forum
> 
> How do you justify violating KP rules and the OP's rights?
> 
> Don't bothering answering as no one seems to care what you have to say, and you are only interested in re-posting what others say.


Yes and seem to not even mind posting pages from what I wrote too. As I said then and say now go a head. I am not nor ever will be ashamed of what I posted. That is how I felt right or wrong, that is me. Not perfect but a human being. Don't have to lie, or change my wording. Have done wrong too, but at least admit it. Like I said it seem the left if they can't get you one way they will try another, turn me into Adm. post my lists, post someone from another site's words. Seem that they have the right to do it but don't you cross that line, and do it to them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We will see which side will cannibalize their own. I know it won't be the good women of the left. Once again, if I am so awful why do you expose yourself to something so offensive? Are you a masochist?


Now, see, I've been told privately that you repeatedly began/led a Liberal group of those on the Left on KP, and that your group(s) self-destructed three times and no long exist. Not a track record to brag about one would think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> No I'm not. I don't know where it stands now but they were going to calculate it according to the square footage of your roof and all the square footage of your driveway and then multiply it to get how much you owed. There is no end to what they can dream up to get your money. And it's not as if you approve of the uses to which they put it.
> 
> My local councilman is good and this is what he believes.There should be some level of confidence any new law will solve the intended problem. The success of any program needs to be empirical- what are we trying to solve, what is the standard, is the remediation designed to solve the problem, how do we define success and the bottom line how much will it cost> How many gov't programs could pass that test theorem?


Do you know who this hurts? Everyone - while a target upon the wealthy in real estate who are the only ones who provide subsidized and affordable housing to the poor!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow, you so-called ladies are really getting desperate now. Who's providing these inane stories for you to post? I know full well the righties don't care much for books, but maybe some are willing to dip into X-rated magazines from time to time to look at all the pretty pictures? This latest story that has you all are enthralled appears to have been lifted from a porno comic. Naughty naughty. What would Jesus say?


Well, I, know what Gandhi would say, do you?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: you should have stopped at, "I haven't got a clue who your avatar is because I've been out of touch ... " Don't you recognize a pacifist when you see one? Oh, right, I mean, left, I mean "no" you don't. :lol:


Nearsighted as I am I hardly recognize anybody.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I really wish some would get over themselves and see what is happening in the world and they are not the center of the universe. Plus some people can have a different opinion and it's o.k.


Thank you for getting an o.k. from you for having different opinions. I shall remember that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> A number of pages back there were postings regarding background checks and vetting of potential candidates for political office. Here is an article that I read yesterday which I had never seen before. Anyone care to comment?


Momeee, I've not read this poem before nor have I read any of Obama's writings.

Sounds to me that the man in the poem was a drunk, and easy to believe that Obama suffered abuse under the control of him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I still do not respect his policy's as a President, and never will as to what I have seen so far. He has let this counrty down. He promise so much and the change has not come as far I have seen.


You must have slept a lot and missed so many important events.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> As to the beginning told that night that the right is all on to the sexual thing. The only one's I saw mention it came from the left.


Really? What have Vitter and Sanford been up to and still are holding Office? Yes folks on the other side have sinned as well but you are only being selective and not factual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow, you so-called ladies are really getting desperate now. Who's providing these inane stories for you to post? I know full well the righties don't care much for books, but maybe some are willing to dip into X-rated magazines from time to time to look at all the pretty pictures? This latest story that has you all are enthralled appears to have been lifted from a porno comic. Naughty naughty. What would Jesus say?


Don't you read well susan? Point 3 states it is Obama, himself, who says he was encouraged to write "dirty" lyrics. Not certain about much about Obama, but I'm very confident Obama is not "a righty."

equation = lefties = naughty


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you not understand what was posted? Why do you always have to go with the sexual thing.
> 
> This is sad if he was molested. I didn't look at it as dirty, I look at it as a young man lost in a place he could not get out of.
> 
> How is that sexual? Please reread it it is very sad what he wrote in that poem, and if the older man molested him that is even sadder.


Susan didn't understand much about what she read, if anything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let me get this right. You nit pick the man to death, put him down, complain about him, call him names and you are now worried about him? Something just doesn't fit here.


You


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yarnie it's the people on the right who posted all the sordid details not the ladies on the left. You are the ones who play in the gutter and bring up nasty sexual subjects that are perverse to say the least. Yes, what would your families and ministers think of what you posted? You better think before you post.


Barack Obama was the author of those words, either his own or written by his ghost writer of which Obama approved.

If you don't like the writings, or the sexual subjects of which he wrote, bring it up to Barack Obama to defend, confirm or justify.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky, you brought up some interesting discussion points in your post on pacifiscm. Other points that could be brought into the discussion is the role of Quakers and other pacifists in non-combat roles signifying some level of support for the cause. Does pacifiscm also apply to police and law enforcement? These links could add to discussion.
http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html

There have been comments on getting rid of nasty posts that calling people vermin and insects in need of extermination, disparage their faith and values, make personality an issue, etc. It doesn't have to be that way. The raid can be put away and topics can be discussed without nastiness if each person makes the effort to do that. Would you agree to make that effort?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> There are things posted here that are so sinfully ridiculous that they don't even deserve discussion. Did you happen to see the smutty poetry a few pages back?


Yes I did. Did you happen to notice the author?

Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> This comment is very disturbing to me. I find it racists and very demeaning to our Native American friends.
> 
> And some of you are worried about a autobiographical poem being offensive, makes no sense to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That kind of talk is never OK, but as it doesn't contain sexual imagery and hidden meanings there's no need for it to be removed. Mommee's poem does, and should not have been posted in this forum.


It isn't Mommee's poem, its Barack Obama's poem. Thank you for your refusal to agree with damemary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Could see that happening, why not they taxes us for everything else. They want to start a wheel tax here. That would be so much fun. Lets see, four tires car two tires RV. Then you have Tracker trailer tracks, the list would go on and on. Then you know that they will waste that money on something else and have to find another way to tax us.


That's old news here - we've had tire taxes for a long time. Also recycling taxes on paint, chemicals, electronics, bottles and probably more. There has also been talk about special taxes on junk food to join the taxes on cig & alcolol.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Yes, I agree. In order to be respected one must respect others, even if one disagrees with their beliefs. It is a real double standard being applied, and I don't think some understand it...they only understand their beliefs and those who agree, and don't understand what it means to have a discussion/debate, by putting forth respectful opposing ideas. Their frustration and ignorance instantly morphs to anger and desire to hurt.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny last night you were all gigglely about the poem. Now a change of heart?
> :roll:


Amazing transformation susan had, no? :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a foolish thing to do; attempt to admonish others with a hate-filled spirit on only hearsay from someone you had never spoken to before nor know.


Is this really how you talk? It's like the rhythmic whine of a chainsaw as it cuts through wood.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Rumor has it that she's quite a gal--I don't believe I ever ran into her myself, unfortunately.
> 
> Welcome, Stranger. Make yourself at home--but watch out for some of the natives. They can be less than friendly--in fact, extremely hostile, especially to newcomers.


Really? - news to me!!!! :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's old news here - we've had tire taxes for a long time. Also recycling taxes on paint, chemicals, electronics, bottles and probably more. There has also been talk about special taxes on junk food to join the taxes on cig & alcolol.


Wow they sure know how to tax don't they. We now have a death tax, So many have to just sit in a chair after dead and decay away. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

rockyjfs1991 said:


> Could you please explain this comment? Did he want the Jews to fight the Nazi's?


No that's not what he wanted - quote ---
one question that every pacifist had a clear obligation to answer was: "What about the Jews? Are you prepared to see them exterminated? If not, how do you propose to save them without resorting to war?" I must say that I have never heard, from any Western pacifist, an honest answer to this question, though I have heard plenty of evasions, usually of the "you're another" type. But it so happens that Gandhi was asked a somewhat similar question in 1938 and that his answer is on record in Mr. Louis Fischer's Gandhi and Stalin. According to Mr. Fischer, Gandhi's view was that the German Jews ought to commit collective suicide, which "would have aroused the world and the people of Germany to Hitler's violence." After the war he justified himself: the Jews had been killed anyway, and might as well have died significantly. One has the impression that this attitude staggered even so warm an admirer as Mr. Fischer, but Gandhi was merely being honest. If you are not prepared to take life, you must often be prepared for lives to be lost in some other way. When, in 1942, he urged non-violent resistance against a Japanese invasion, he was ready to admit that it might cost several million deaths.

http://mideastparalleluniverse.blogspot.ca/2010/11/gandhis-jewish-problem.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely nothing, that is why I am seldom disappointed.


  :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Really? What have Vitter and Sanford been up to and still are holding Office? Yes folks on the other side have sinned as well but you are only being selective and not factual.


You're not replying in context - Yarnie's post was referring to the poetry string of comments. You could ask her what her views of the other people you mention are before you take her to task for something she has not said


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Kitty I am going to read all of the links tonight.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Here we go again. "Observed" is the key in my statement
> and join I did just now. Simple enough I hope.


Wait until you're given multiple personalities. "Simple" will no longer be part of your vocabulary.

Know anything about the Tin Man?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really? - news to me!!!! :XD:


Reality to me. Check it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good morning, friends. I've had breakfast and thought I'd take time to say hello. Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow they sure know how to tax don't they. We now have a death tax, So many have to just sit in a chair after dead and decay away. :shock:


Sometimes I think that there is a job in the tax dept that dreams up new taxes. Wish they had a job for how to drop or lower taxes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought she was Cherf playing around when I said "welcome or welcome back". I was very apprehensive of Huckleberry at first until I read more of her posts. The Raid can and rust protection cans were brought out in case it was cherf.


Is this post showing paranoia or what. God help you .,.. I don't mean to laugh, but I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


Because it was started by a righties as you call us. Sooo I guess that means you are the one trespassing. :idea:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No that's not what he wanted - quote ---
> one question that every pacifist had a clear obligation to answer was: "What about the Jews? Are you prepared to see them exterminated? If not, how do you propose to save them without resorting to war?" I must say that I have never heard, from any Western pacifist, an honest answer to this question, though I have heard plenty of evasions, usually of the "you're another" type. But it so happens that Gandhi was asked a somewhat similar question in 1938 and that his answer is on record in Mr. Louis Fischer's Gandhi and Stalin. According to Mr. Fischer, Gandhi's view was that the German Jews ought to commit collective suicide, which "would have aroused the world and the people of Germany to Hitler's violence." After the war he justified himself: the Jews had been killed anyway, and might as well have died significantly. One has the impression that this attitude staggered even so warm an admirer as Mr. Fischer, but Gandhi was merely being honest. If you are not prepared to take life, you must often be prepared for lives to be lost in some other way. When, in 1942, he urged non-violent resistance against a Japanese invasion, he was ready to admit that it might cost several million deaths.
> 
> http://mideastparalleluniverse.blogspot.ca/2010/11/gandhis-jewish-problem.html


Thank you, never knew that, learn something new everyday. Not bad for a person who is getting older. We can still learn.
So from this I have learn that he was not what he wanted others to think he was. All for peace, but yet would not mind to see some dead.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wait until you're given multiple personalities. "Simple" will no longer be part of your vocabulary.
> 
> Know anything about the Tin Man?


Not much--although he does seem to have upgraded from an axe to a buzz saw. Maybe he should put a silencer on it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


And the same can be said of your group, Why leave LOLL, you have made it clear that no one but the left may post there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


Frankly I think they bore even each other after just a short time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a topic. When the CIA and National Security is involved, what does the general public have a right to know, and who decides that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yarnlady, I think we can agree on this.



theyarnlady said:


> I really wish some would get over themselves and see what is happening in the world and they are not the center of the universe. Plus some people can have a different opinion and it's o.k.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


Possibly because the topic was created by a righty, because they have insight to contribute, to try to maintain a balance with the negative, crude, and uninformed views that would other wise stand alone


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Cheeky, thanks for the great information that the posted quote from Ghandi actually came from Nicholas Klein. I nominate you as our librarian. Conservatives quoting labor unions. Who'd a thunk it?


Well the librarian you like so well needs to be fired since she posted _Jesus_ was a pacifist.

He was not. Neither was Gandhi.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG, Please elaborate on this.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm amused at how little those displaying Gandhi as her avatar know about Gandhi. Gandhi was not a pacifist, is know for what he thought of the Jews in accepting their fate and for choosing violence over courage.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Possibly because the topic was created by a righty, because they have insight to contribute, to try to maintain a balance with the negative, crude, and uninformed views that would other wise stand alone


Amen Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well the librarian you like so well needs to be fired since she posted _Jesus_was a pacifist.
> 
> He was not.


Jesus is the King. Amen. I approve this message. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty wrote:
I thought she was Cherf playing around when I said "welcome or welcome back". I was very apprehensive of Huckleberry at first until I read more of her posts. The Raid can and rust protection cans were brought out in case it was cherf.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Is this post showing paranoia or what. God help you .,.. I don't mean to laugh, but I cannot stop laughing.


I really wish the Raid can was put away - it might have it's own form of humour in your living room or a private chat room - but in a public form it represents the absolute worst of the nastiness that shows up on these threads


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does the fact that Benghazi was a consulate in a war zone run by the CIA affect your thoughts at all?



theyarnlady said:


> Holder should be fired as should the lady whose name I forgot from the IRS, not moved up to a higher position.
> Nor should the others who seem to feel it is alright to attack the press.
> 
> If and I do mean if the President was not informed about Bengazi and the rest of what has been going on those people should be fired too. It has become a controling of our freedoms, and it is wrong and one can not justify that at all.
> If they are allowed to do this whats the use of calling this a free country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Possibly because the topic was created by a righty, because they have insight to contribute, to try to maintain a balance with the negative, crude, and uninformed views that would other wise stand alone


Thank you WC Kitty.

Actual Dame Mary we do enjoy each others company on DPand P. Doesn't mean we can not be on both sites, just as you and yours do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jesus is the King. Amen. I approve this message. :thumbup:


And I second that Amen


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> 
> No, you are not the Tin Man. You are a very nice person made with flesh and blood. We like you.


Ditto! with thanks!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please enlighten us. Are we talking about the same Ghandi?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I, know what Gandhi would say, do you?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ditto! with thanks!


Hmm, I think a costume for the loyal sidekick is in order. Tights, singlet, and a face mask? Or would an all-encompassing burka be more appropriate?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. Bin Laden dead. Afganistan War ending with honor. Stock market strong.



Huckleberry said:


> You must have slept a lot and missed so many important events.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, I think a costume for the loyal sidekick is in order. Tights, singlet, and a face mask? Or would an all-encompassing burka be more appropriate?


Once again with the personal remarks


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is another option. One that I prefer. This topic is of no meaning so ignore it completely.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Barack Obama was the author of those words, either his own or written by his ghost writer of which Obama approved.
> 
> If you don't like the writings, or the sexual subjects of which he wrote, bring it up to Barack Obama to defend, confirm or justify.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does the fact that Benghazi was a consulate in a war zone run by the CIA affect your thoughts at all?


Then why did it not have more protection as Stevens ask for, Why on the Annv. of 9/11 was more thought given to it.

But most of all when even the president press secretary admit it was a terrorist attack. When the president and staff kept repeating it was a video for ten days. Even the president went before the UN proclaiming this as fact. When it was later proven not to have anything to do with the video?

Plus if not the video why is the man who made the video still held in jail. Seem another freedom of the press is being ignored.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes I did. Did you happen to notice the author?
> 
> Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rockyjfs1991 said:


> Could you please explain this comment? Did he want the Jews to fight the Nazi's?


I've already admitted I don't know much about Gandhi.

I remember learning, or being told, (didn't research it) that Gandhi suggested the Jews could/should have succumbed to those persecuting them - run toward the blade of death or simply commit suicide by surging to the ocean, or something to that end.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitpresentsgifts,

I am listening to you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very poetic, Susan.



susanmos2000 said:


> Is this really how you talk? It's like the rhythmic whine of a chainsaw as it cuts through wood.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Bin Laden dead. Afganistan War ending with honor. Stock market strong.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentsgifts,
> 
> I am listening to you!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Bin Laden dead. Afganistan War ending with honor. Stock market strong.


Things really have improved since Obama took office. Still remember how dreadful the economy was before he was elected, and as a city that depends on the tourist trade for its livelihood we were hard hit. Multiple homeless encamps of twenty or more people under each freeway overpass. Stores selling half-rotten meat and produce because the managers couldn't afford to let a scrap of food be tossed. Armies of people on bicycle and on foot because they could longer afford to run or maintain their cars.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not much--although he does seem to have upgraded from an axe to a buzz saw. Maybe he should put a silencer on it.


It would have to be an awfully large silencer!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Bin Laden dead. Afganistan War ending with honor. Stock market strong.


Bin Laden there was information before , Afganistan War is not ending with Honor. The men still are there and as the enemy knows when withdrawl will happen we will have to see about that. 
Stock market is up and down, and unemployment is down. 
Debt is going up. Jobs fewer this month. Housing down. Dollar not worth paper printed on. 
And a goverment with three different scandals going on. Yes we are doing just fine aren't we.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, Kitty. We'll give you plenty to consider. Onward.



west coast kitty said:


> Possibly because the topic was created by a righty, because they have insight to contribute, to try to maintain a balance with the negative, crude, and uninformed views that would other wise stand alone


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It would have to be an awfully large silencer!


Hey, I can dream, can't I? :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again, KPG, please elaborate, with references, please.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Well the librarian you like so well needs to be fired since she posted _Jesus_ was a pacifist.
> 
> He was not. Neither was Gandhi.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

And we have more homeless, and more people with out jobs having to take part time jobs and still can't make ends meet.

More tainted meats, and veg. in the market place. Factroies pulling back on manufactured goods. 

Taxes going up and ect ect. I do not see that as being an upswing to what is going on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's of no interest to most of the public. Keep looking foolish, if you must.



theyarnlady said:


> Then why did it not have more protection as Stevens ask for, Why on the Annv. of 9/11 was more thought given to it.
> 
> But most of all when even the president press secretary admit it was a terrorist attack. When the president and staff kept repeating it was a video for ten days. Even the president went before the UN proclaiming this as fact. When it was later proven not to have anything to do with the video?
> 
> Plus if not the video why is the man who made the video still held in jail. Seem another freedom of the press is being ignored.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and please do not forget gas prices going up and instead of allowing for the US to become least dependant on foreign oil we still are in the same state as before. Higher gas prices and more importing of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are just spreading rumors about what you think you know about Ghandi, it would be better not to use the comments in a factual discussion. IMHO



knitpresentgifts said:


> I've already admitted I don't know much about Gandhi.
> 
> I remember learning, or being told, (didn't research it) that Gandhi suggested the Jews could/should have succumbed to those persecuting them - run toward the blade of death or simply commit suicide by surging to the ocean, or something to that end.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. I guess this is one of those instances where we see things differently.



theyarnlady said:


> Bin Laden there was information before , Afganistan War is not ending with Honor. The men still are there and as the enemy knows when withdrawl will happen we will have to see about that.
> Stock market is up and down, and unemployment is down.
> Debt is going up. Jobs fewer this month. Housing down. Dollar not worth paper printed on.
> And a goverment with three different scandals going on. Yes we are doing just fine aren't we.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Reality to me. Check it out.


Nope... you haven't been yet nicknamed, have insults hurled at you repeatedly, not been told you are many people (who you are not), nor received nasty responses and hateful speech addressed to you.

In fact, you've already received a couple of warm welcomes. Be grateful.

Funny thing, the lefties greet one of their own warmly, (namely you) but do all the above I posted to anyone who disagrees with them (namely me).

You've admitted same with your recent posts, so we all understand you know you'll be fine here amongst the lefties.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> If you are just spreading rumors about what you think you know about Ghandi, it would be better not to use the comments in a factual discussion. IMHO


Why even bother with this troll? We all know who it is. It was a trouble maker back then and is now. 
Funny thing is that it keeps lying about it. Some Christian! Lying out of the same mouth it prays with.
Tsk Tsk


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh and please do not forget gas prices going up and instead of allowing for the US to become least dependant on foreign oil we still are in the same state as before. Higher gas prices and more importing of it.


If we drilled here it would go on the open market just like any other country who drills for oil. We get most of our oil from Canada. So if prices are up, don't blame the president.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


Here's what I think since you asked. I've been wondering if the lefties enjoy only each other so much, why do they post here in a thread begun, oh, so long ago by a Conservative? Seems to me this is an interesting thread which is why I continue to post here.

Perhaps, it would be best, as you suggested, for the Lefties to remain in "their" thread, L.O.L.L, which was begun (this time at least) for them by Bratty Patty.

BTW: The Righties don't "leave" the Denim thread as you suggest; they post in both threads you mention.

I caught up on a lot of reading over the weekend. Not sure I'm glad I did.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh and please do not forget gas prices going up and instead of allowing for the US to become least dependant on foreign oil we still are in the same state as before. Higher gas prices and more importing of it.


Actually higher gas prices usually correlate to a healthier economy, as even Fox News admits:

Economists told FoxNews.com there is a grain of truth to the idea that pump prices go down in bad times and up in good.

I do remember prices hitting rock bottom during the 2007-2009 recession--prices hovering around $2.50-2.75 per gallon, which is almost unheard of in California.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> But the brat and cheeky don't? They have had an agenda since they returned to KP.


That I don't know - they were already on the forum when I joined. I didn't know they had left at one point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps we are all voracious readers of all topics and find a need to respond to what we find. I guess we're stuck with each other.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's what I think since you asked. I've been wondering if the lefties enjoy only each other so much, why do they post here in a thread begun, oh, so long ago by a Conservative? Seems to me this is an interesting thread which is why I continue to post here.
> 
> Perhaps, it would be best, as you suggested, for the Lefties to remain in "their" thread, L.O.L.L, which was begun (this time at least) for them by Bratty Patty.
> 
> I caught up on a lot of reading over the weekend. Not sure I'm glad I did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If we drilled here it would go on the open market just like any other country who drills for oil. We get most of our oil from Canada. So if prices are up, don't blame the president.


Yes and you forgot the oil imported from Saudi Arabia, Mexico , Vnezuela, and Nigera.

Wouldn't it be better to open and allow more drilling of oil in our own country???


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I caught up on a lot of reading over the weekend.


Glad to hear it. Basic literacy is a wonderful thing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not much--although he does seem to have upgraded from an axe to a buzz saw. Maybe he should put a silencer on it.


knitpresentgifts wrote:
Wait until you're given multiple personalities. "Simple" will no longer be part of your vocabulary.

Know anything about the Tin Man?

-----------

Come on Susan! You still cannot understand what you read. I was speaking to Huckleberry, not you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the risks of spills and cleanup? Oh, it never happens, right? Might make sense to temper our desire for oil with conservation and alternate renewable fuels.



theyarnlady said:


> Yes and you forgot the oil imported from Saudi Arabia, Mexico , Vnezuela, and Nigera.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to open and allow more drilling of oil in our own country???


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Here we go again. "Observed" is the key in my statement
> and join I did just now. Simple enough I hope.


I had read KP for about 3 months before I decided to join. At first, I didn't think I needed another forum to join but then then I decided to because I liked some of the discussions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Out of here for a bit. Real life beckons. Bazinga.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Here's a topic. When the CIA and National Security is involved, what does the general public have a right to know, and who decides that?


Here's your answers: the CIA and the National Securities agencies and the Administration occupying the White House.

Are you good?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> And the risks of spills and cleanup? Oh, it never happens, right? Might make sense to temper our desire for oil with conservation and alternate renewable fuels.


Do we have any choice? No matter where we drill the supply is eventually going to run out--current estimates say in about 40 years. Let's hope we have some other source of energy to turn to by then.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I do believe that Holder should be fired because he lied under oath. But I also believe that the left will never admit that anyone in the Administration did anything illegal. Those poor ostriches, hope they can breathe with their heads in all sand. Bless their hearts.


Holder got a pass from Fast and Furious by an Executive Order, thus eliminating Holder's part in the operation. The administration is caught with their pants down on these two scandals, IRS and AP. They will never admit any wrong doing, just that they didn't know anything. Now they totally look like the incompetent people they actually are. They certainly are not mature enough to accept responsibility for their behavior.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Possibly because the topic was created by a righty, because they have insight to contribute, to try to maintain a balance with the negative, crude, and uninformed views that would other wise stand alone


 :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would like to see it. I have bookmarked a few on Kp but know I probably won't make one for awhile. Took me 16 years to finish the Christmas throw I crocheted. Too much sewing together. Hate that part.


Cute! I was cleaning out a closet yesterday and found a crocheted vest I started several years ago! Now I can't find the pattern so I guess I'll rip it out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bin Laden there was information before , Afganistan War is not ending with Honor. The men still are there and as the enemy knows when withdrawl will happen we will have to see about that.
> Stock market is up and down, and unemployment is down.
> Debt is going up. Jobs fewer this month. Housing down. Dollar not worth paper printed on.
> And a goverment with three different scandals going on. Yes we are doing just fine aren't we.


theyarnlady

Every War has ended with negotiated deadlines don't you know? May want to read about the history of wars. 
Stock market has never been as high as under President Obama.
Debt is down much further than had been anticipated.
What scandals? Just hic-ups and nothing new on either side.

I am into education and this qualifies as such. Learning is very beneficial, give it a try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> KPG, Please elaborate on this.


I have already, I'm following the order and catching up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yarnlady,

You are totally correct. Barak had nothing to do with Obama - it was going on before him - way before. The economy is still on a cliff. Stock market is volatile and can do anything. Barak has put us in dept. He has disrupted a bad health system and made it worse.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Holder got a pass from Fast and Furious by an Executive Order, thus eliminating Holder's part in the operation. The administration is caught with their pants down on these two scandals, IRS and AP. They will never admit any wrong doing, just that they didn't know anything. Now they totally look like the incompetent people they actually are. They certainly are not mature enough to accept responsibility for their behavior.


Let the facts be exposed and then we form an educated opinion
at least that is how we lefties as you call us even though we are middle of the road approach matters of importance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, I think a costume for the loyal sidekick is in order. Tights, singlet, and a face mask? Or would an all-encompassing burka be more appropriate?


Would everyone agree with me to never again respond to this mean and racist person? Please consider my request.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, Susan, you racist you! Why didn't you tell us?
Rofl. Guess the tights did it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> There is another option. One that I prefer. This topic is of no meaning so ignore it completely.


I believe you meant to say, the topic either embarrasses you or makes you cringe, and does not help to justify your support of Barack Obama, so you prefer those who do not conform to your way of thinking, drop any subject that doesn't appease you and your beliefs.

Yah, definitely better stated the way I said it.

Opinions? (stole that from the dame, herself)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitspresentsgifts,

You know I am with you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> You are totally correct. Barak had nothing to do with Obama - it was going on before him - way before. The economy is still on a cliff. Stock market is volatile and can do anything. Barak has put us in dept. He has disrupted a bad health system and made it worse.


And the sky will fall tomorrow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> That I don't know - they were already on the forum when I joined. I didn't know they had left at one point.


I never left, GW. Solowey apologized for that


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> You are totally correct. Barak had nothing to do with Obama - it was going on before him - way before. The economy is still on a cliff. Stock market is volatile and can do anything. Barak has put us in dept. He has disrupted a bad health system and made it worse.


The economy was rescued by President Obama. The national debt is down farther than expected. The stock market has never been as high as now and a health care system (which we never had) is finally taking shape - took us about 100 years to get there. 
BUSH put us into horrendous debt by giving tax breaks to those who paid little already and got us into two idiotic wars. - That is what was putting us on the way of destruction and President Obama kept us from drowning.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would everyone agree with me to never again respond to this mean and racist person? Please consider my request.


Giving up so soon? You were eager to play tit for tat just a few days ago and in fact assured me that your family's personal supply of crude would keep your joints well-lubricated. Maybe a quick trip to the gas station is in order before you decide to run up the white flag.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and you forgot the oil imported from Saudi Arabia, Mexico , Vnezuela, and Nigera.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to open and allow more drilling of oil in our own country???


NO.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> The economy was rescued by President Obama. The national debt is down farther than expected. The stock market has never been as high as now and a health care system (which we never had) is finally taking shape - took us about 100 years to get there.
> BUSH put us into horrendous debt by giving tax breaks to those who paid little already and got us into two idiotic wars. - That is what was putting us on the way of destruction and President Obama kept us from drowning.


Very well stated, Huckleberry!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitspresentsgifts,
> 
> You know I am with you!


Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts wrote:
Well the librarian you like so well needs to be fired since she posted Jesus was a pacifist.

He was not.



damemary said:


> Once again, KPG, please elaborate, with references, please.


You may like to re-read Cheeky's posts; I choose not to.

My references?: The _Bible _ page 1 through the last page. Its really very good. Be sure to buy yourself a copy for future reference.

Have a nice day!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

"Where there is a choice between cowardice and violence. I would advise violence." Gandhi


knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm amused at how little those displaying Gandhi as her avatar know about Gandhi. Gandhi was not a pacifist, is know for what he thought of the Jews in accepting their fate and for choosing violence over courage.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I never left, GW. Solowey apologized for that


Yep, saw that. I'm catching up from last night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Yep, saw that. I'm catching up from last night.


Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, see, I've been told privately that you repeatedly began/led a Liberal group of those on the Left on KP, and that your group(s) self-destructed three times and no long exist. Not a track record to brag about one would think.


Definitely not something to brag about. Then again, what can one expect from mixing their "nice" pills with their Kool Aid? Bad combination all around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> If you are just spreading rumors about what you think you know about Ghandi, it would be better not to use the comments in a factual discussion. IMHO


You do realize how foolish you look speaking to me about facts vs. opinions when I *admitted* I didn't research my knowledge and admitted it was my opinion.

How fun, too, that you speak to me about humility while you don't even know how to spell the name of the man I'm talking about?

I'm talking about Gandhi. I have an idea you have no idea about whom I'm speaking about nor about what you're talking about. IMHO, of course.
:shock:

Seems your time would be better spent finding facts to prove my opinion to be formed w/out merit. IMHO


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> "Where there is a choice between cowardice and violence. I would advise violence." Gandhi[/
> 
> Full quote:Violence the Choice
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Perhaps we are all voracious readers of all topics and find a need to respond to what we find. I guess we're stuck with each other.


If you're going to quote my words, don't leave any out!

You eliminated these, my words:

BTW: The Righties don't "leave" the Denim thread as you suggest; they post in both threads you mention.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you have a good weekend?


I did!!! Rain on Saturday led to nice weather Sun. Mon was humid but I was able to work in the garden. Dug up 6 new potatoes and picked 2 jalapenos. I have 4 tomatoes - hooray!! Lots of blooms on other plants. I seem to be missing my eggplant planting - I think my male dog stepped on it and broke it.

How about yours???


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Huckleberry - I understand you are new to KP and this site. Welcome.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's old news here - we've had tire taxes for a long time. Also recycling taxes on paint, chemicals, electronics, bottles and probably more. There has also been talk about special taxes on junk food to join the taxes on cig & alcolol.


Unbelievable, Not really. Does your gov't actually tax you to recycle? Are you also taxed if you don't? That would certainly get you coming and going . :-D It's only a matter of time before all junk food is taxed. I know some states are already taxing on some junk food.

In my area of Oklahoma, we have recycling centers where we can bring bottles, cans, plastic bottles, magazines, etc. I have not been taxed for doing so. We also have, at certain times of the year , places where we can bring paint cans, used oil (both vehicle and cooking), electronics, hazardous material, etc. Anything that the normal garbage pick will not take. Leave it to the gov't, if they can find something to tax they will tax it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> Stock market has never been as high as under President Obama.
> Debt is down much further than had been anticipated.
> ...


stock market - that's presently, ONLY
Debt - isn't that a wonderful lie, so with your statement the USA going bankrupt and becoming consumed by our debt with the $ being of zero value on Monday, it'll happen on Thursday, instead.

When you're educated about the scandals that exist - then we'll talk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitspresentsgifts,
> 
> You know I am with you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> "Where there is a choice between cowardice and violence. I would advise violence." Gandhi


and there we have it .... my memory served me fairly well - thanks RU! :thumbup:

The same sentiment was taught by _Jesus._ I've posted about war/violence prior.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've been wondering. If the righties enjoy each other so much, why do they leave Denim & Pearls and come here? Granted, the topics are much more interesting here. Perhaps that's it. What do you think? Anyone want to raise a new topic?


I would imagine the reason is not that different than the lefties leaving LOLL and coming here. You all infer that you have great discussions there, yet here you all are almost everyday. Go figure.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

After coming home from errands and then reading this thread, I found it hilarious that dame tried to change the subject many times. (Her constant begging for opinions is repetitious and somewhat annoying). The stock market is up because interest rates are low and no one is saving money in the bank, no one is buying bonds, and the Fed keeps printing money. The rise in the stock market has absolutely nothing to do with an improving economy. Notice how the left is always lecturing people on opening your mind to new ideas, educate yourself.......yet they vomit out the same old same old garbage day after day after day after reading their daily talking points. Maybe they should take their own advice

Also noticed the back peddling regarding huck. She was not lurking as she mentioned, no one thought she was Cerf (thought she/he was kpg), I think the comment was welcome back..... pretty sad. 

I also agree with Kpg, I do not think there was anyway someone named gratitude sent her that PM. I went to Ravelry to see if that person existed, but but based on her profile I doubt it was her. But I think I will pretend to be a dem and consider it a lie until it is proven to be different


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Hello Huckleberry - I understand you are new to KP and this site. Welcome.


Thank you for the welcome. Yes I am new. Observed KP for a while and felt that perhaps some new blood would put some spring in some steps. Will see.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> Once again, KPG, please elaborate, with references, please.


Seems you missed the posts on page 120, 121. Just to make it easier for you, I'll repost
http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html

No that's not what he wanted - quote ---
one question that every pacifist had a clear obligation to answer was: "What about the Jews? Are you prepared to see them exterminated? If not, how do you propose to save them without resorting to war?" I must say that I have never heard, from any Western pacifist, an honest answer to this question, though I have heard plenty of evasions, usually of the "you're another" type. But it so happens that Gandhi was asked a somewhat similar question in 1938 and that his answer is on record in Mr. Louis Fischer's Gandhi and Stalin. According to Mr. Fischer, Gandhi's view was that the German Jews ought to commit collective suicide, which "would have aroused the world and the people of Germany to Hitler's violence." After the war he justified himself: the Jews had been killed anyway, and might as well have died significantly. One has the impression that this attitude staggered even so warm an admirer as Mr. Fischer, but Gandhi was merely being honest. If you are not prepared to take life, you must often be prepared for lives to be lost in some other way. When, in 1942, he urged non-violent resistance against a Japanese invasion, he was ready to admit that it might cost several million deaths.

http://mideastparalleluniverse.blogspot.ca/2010/11/gandhis-jewish-problem.html


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I would imagine the reason is not that different than the lefties leaving LOLL and coming here. You all infer that you have great discussions there, yet here you all are almost everyday. Go figure.


But the same is said of you. You keep coming back to a thread that I was told, started by a conservative. Why do you keep coming back and not stay in loll listening to your jukebox pretending that you still are in the 60's? Do they even have jukeboxes anymore, or are they just "retro"?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Does the fact that Benghazi was a consulate in a war zone run by the CIA affect your thoughts at all?


The CIA Director reports to the President. He should have known what was going on in Benghazi. Unless these meetings were the ones he didn't attend. Obama didn't consider Benghazi a war zone. After all, "OBL is dead and Al Queada is on the run".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> If we drilled here it would go on the open market just like any other country who drills for oil. We get most of our oil from Canada. So if prices are up, don't blame the president.


Actually you don't get most of your oil from Canada - it would be nice if you did


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Thank you for the welcome. Yes I am new. Observed KP for a while and felt that perhaps some new blood would put some spring in some steps. Will see.


<<<<whispering to kpg don't you think the above statement was a tad arrogant? I mean who joins a group to agitate people? Who is so full of himself that they think half of the people even care to have a spring put in their step? Also, some of the jukebox ladies could get hurt by bouncing around like that>>>>>


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> After coming home from errands and then reading this thread, I found it hilarious that dame tried to change the subject many times. (Her constant begging for opinions is repetitious and somewhat annoying). The stock market is up because interest rates are low and no one is saving money in the bank, no one is buying bonds, and the Fed keeps printing money. The rise in the stock market has absolutely nothing to do with an improving economy. Notice how the left is always lecturing people on opening your mind to new ideas, educate yourself.......yet they vomit out the same old same old garbage day after day after day after reading their daily talking points. Maybe they should take their own advice
> 
> Also noticed the back peddling regarding huck. She was not lurking as she mentioned, no one thought she was Cerf (thought she/he was kpg), I think the comment was welcome back..... pretty sad.
> 
> I also agree with Kpg, I do not think there was anyway someone named gratitude sent her that PM. I went to Ravelry to see if that person existed, but but based on her profile I doubt it was her. But I think I will pretend to be a dem and consider it a lie until it is proven to be different


You are right, off, the person who sent the PM was not named Gratitude. Gratitide was written at the bottom of post. Do and believe as you choose. Nobody was violated. If you post in a public forum, it is no longer private. I though you would know that.  I think you are most upset because Tuesflight11 was exposed as Cherf, who is now KPG. don't try to investigate. You have already proved that you couldn't find your left foot with a search warrant.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> That I don't know - they were already on the forum when I joined. I didn't know they had left at one point.


Then why would you be so quick to agree that other posters have an agenda in a negative context? What is your definition of "agenda"? When does expressing an opinion become an agenda?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> But the same is said of you. You keep coming back to a thread that I was told, started by a conservative. Why do you keep coming back and not stay in loll listening to your jukebox pretending that you still are in the 60's? Do they even have jukeboxes anymore, or are they just "retro"?


IGNORE


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> <<<<whispering to kpg don't you think the above statement was a tad arrogant? I mean who joins a group to agitate people? Who is so full of himself that they think half of the people even care to have a spring put in their step? Also, some of the jukebox ladies could get hurt by bouncing around like that>>>>>


Sweet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then why would you be so quick to agree that other posters have an agenda in a negative context? What is your definition of "agenda"? When does expressing an opinion become an agenda?


GW didn't post that about agendas, solowey did. Why don't you ask her?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Things really have improved since Obama took office. Still remember how dreadful the economy was before he was elected, and as a city that depends on the tourist trade for its livelihood we were hard hit. Multiple homeless encamps of twenty or more people under each freeway overpass. Stores selling half-rotten meat and produce because the managers couldn't afford to let a scrap of food be tossed. Armies of people on bicycle and on foot because they could longer afford to run or maintain their cars.


Too bad you don't remember who started the whole recession. It was Bill Clinton and the bill he signed that caused the housing bubble and its subsequent downfall. The recession was over before Obama took office. His policies and his "stimulus" did nothing and are still doing nothing to bring the country back. The economy is coming back as it always does, only at a total snails pace this time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The CIA Director reports to the President. He should have known what was going on in Benghazi. Unless these meetings were the ones he didn't attend. Obama didn't consider Benghazi a war zone. After all, "OBL is dead and Al Queada is on the run".


YAWN


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Actually you don't get most of your oil from Canada - it would be nice if you did


It would be nice for you I agree, maybe then you would not have to pay both ways to recycle.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Too bad you don't remember who started the whole recession. It was Bill Clinton and the bill he signed that caused the housing bubble and its subsequent downfall. The recession was over before Obama took office. His policies and his "stimulus" did nothing and are still doing nothing to bring the country back. The economy is coming back as it always does, only at a total snails pace this time.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> And the risks of spills and cleanup? Oh, it never happens, right? Might make sense to temper our desire for oil with conservation and alternate renewable fuels.


Oil spills do happen, so do train derailments, explosions, bridge and overpass collapses, plane and car crashes. We don't stop all of these. Those that have chosen nuclear energy are also reconsidering the risks but haven't shut down all the plants. Large windmill operations are being opposed by environmentalists because of the risk to bird populations.

I agree that we should continue to look at conservation and alternate energy. Most large scale alternate energy programs have not worked out and in some cases have been tremendous wastes of tax money. Where I have seen success is where these programs are installed as small supplementary units that decrease the demand on the power grid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> But the same is said of you. You keep coming back to a thread that I was told, started by a conservative. Why do you keep coming back and not stay in loll listening to your jukebox pretending that you still are in the 60's? Do they even have jukeboxes anymore, or are they just "retro"?


It really gets under your skin that we enjoy each other, doesnt it? :mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oil spills do happen, so do train derailments, explosions, bridge and overpass collapses, plane and car crashes. We don't stop all of these. Those that have chosen nuclear energy are also reconsidering the risks but haven't shut down all the plants. Large windmill operations are being opposed by environmentalists because of the risk to bird populations.
> 
> I agree that we should continue to look at conservation and alternate energy. Most large scale alternate energy programs have not worked out and in some cases have been tremendous wastes of tax money. Where I have seen success is where these programs are installed as small supplementary units that decrease the demand on the power grid.


Are you talking about tax dollars in Canada or here in the US? 
Wind turbines are not as big a threat to birds as some would say. They are all over Europe and more and more being built in the US. If it helps to cut down energy costs than it is successful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Definitely not something to brag about. Then again, what can one expect from mixing their "nice" pills with their Kool Aid? Bad combination all around.


oh but please they think you couldn't know anything as you have been on here before.

Seem other new lady said that she waited and read before she joined. I seem to remember you stated the same thing that you had read back post the same as the other new lady. But my you must have been here before. Wow that seem to be o.k for one but not for the other.

I also am laughing as you have been named a he or a she, cherf or a tuesflight. As I and some keep wondering who you really were at first. But since you are not known to any of us, Must say WELCOME. It seems that the welcome wagon is only for the people on the left. Even when one was given a welcome back??? Make sense to me. Not.
And before I forget the he name. When Janeway ask if one of them was a man. My I wish you could have seen how they went after her, like she was off the wall, ect. They spent much time criticizing her. You may have read this before post to Janeway, but if not welcome he, she, it ,them, they, thou, ect.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, off, the person who sent the PM was not named Gratitude. Gratitide was written at the bottom of post. Do and believe as you choose. Nobody was violated. If you post in a public forum, it is no longer private. I though you would know that. I think you are most upset because Tuesflight11 was exposed as Cherf, who is now KPG. don't try to investigate. You have already proved that you couldn't find your left foot with a search warrant.


Who signs something 'Gratitude'? Maybe grateful, full of gratitude, with gratitude....

Why would I care who kpg is other than I enjoy his posts?

Oh wait a minute, my search warrant just arrived in time to find my left foot. Thank goodness would hate to have a pedicure and not having my left foot. You won't need one because your foot is in your mouth and it interferes with your eating a few times a day. So it is easy to find.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Who signs something 'Gratitude'? Maybe grateful, full of gratitude, with gratitude....
> 
> Why would I care who kpg is other than I enjoy his posts?
> 
> Oh wait a minute, my search warrant just arrived in time to find my left foot. Thank goodness would hate to have a pedicure and not having my left foot. You won't need one because your foot is in your mouth and it interferes with your eating a few times a day. So it is easy to find.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> And the risks of spills and cleanup? Oh, it never happens, right? Might make sense to temper our desire for oil with conservation and alternate renewable fuels.


There will always be risks. These risks should not stop oil production. The oil companies are working hard coming up with ways to avoid spills and make cleanup quicker with the least damage. (As are other independent companies). Natural gas is a lot cleaner than oil, yet is just not being used to its full potential. Progress is being made with renewable fuels, and electric cars have a long way to go before they will be useful to the whole population.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey, off, since you are the Perez Hilton of this thread, tell the troll that Japan is not a communist country. I was referring to China as it conveniently left out in one of it's inane posts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh wait a minute, my search warrant just arrived in time to find my left foot. Thank goodness would hate to have a pedicure and not having my left foot. You won't need one because your foot is in your mouth and it interferes with your eating a few times a day. So it is easy to find.


What inaccessible spot to you keep your left foot tucked away in if it takes a search warrant to find it? Frankly I'm not sure I want to hear the answer. Bleah.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Unbelievable, Not really. Does your gov't actually tax you to recycle? Are you also taxed if you don't? That would certainly get you coming and going . :-D It's only a matter of time before all junk food is taxed. I know some states are already taxing on some junk food.
> 
> In my area of Oklahoma, we have recycling centers where we can bring bottles, cans, plastic bottles, magazines, etc. I have not been taxed for doing so. We also have, at certain times of the year , places where we can bring paint cans, used oil (both vehicle and cooking), electronics, hazardous material, etc. Anything that the normal garbage pick will not take. Leave it to the gov't, if they can find something to tax they will tax it.


We pay a recycling and/or eco tax at time of purchase for many of those items - shows as separate tax line for each item added at the cash register. We have curbside recycling for paper, cans, and some plastics that we pay an annual levy on property taxes. The other items can be taken to designated depots and there isn't an extra fee - except for fluorescent lights which have an eco tax when you buy them and a fee for recycling them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wind turbine have cost so much we will never have enough to run our whole electrical grid, Solor the people in middle class will never be able to afford. Corn for gasoline, son said will not work into todays car engines unless the cosst of cars go up. Plus unless you have electric power stations electric cars can not be driven that far. 

Plus remember the money that went to wind turbine company bankruptcy if I recall.

Goverment mandate to have engery efficient light bulbs, have to be put in special continers, as contian Mercury. If they break on you you had better have mask ect just to clean up. 

Recycling is costing more and more. As is all the electric for all of this.
So please someone tell me how this is saving money in the long run, and going green. 

But then I am just the ignore lady,ect. 



So where


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> GW didn't post that about agendas, solowey did. Why don't you ask her?


You just need to go back a little further - GW agreed to a previous post about agenda; solowey then asked about your and cheeky's agendas to which GW said she didn't know about that, which led to my question. I would still be interested in an answer, you too, if you choose


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Al Gore got rich off all that green garbage. Seems Tipper got enough of his garbage tho. Go Tipper! He is a hypocrite too. I hate those stupid light bulbs. I have to be very careful because Dh is allergic to mercury. A few drops could kill him. Plus they don't last like they promised either. Another plus can't see with the stupid things!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Al Gore got rich off all that green garbage. Seems Tipper got enough of his garbage tho. Go Tipper! He is a hypocrite too. I hate those stupid light bulbs. I have to be very careful because Dh is allergic to mercury. A few drops could kill him. Plus they don't last like they promised either. Another plus can't see with the stupid things!


I agree can't see at all, have to put more lights on, so where am I saving anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree can't see at all, have to put more lights on, so where am I saving anything.


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


AGREE.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is some uplifting news:

U.S. New Home Sales Halfway There
WASHINGTON (National Association of Home Builders)  An active spring buying season helped push U.S. new home sales up in April.
According to new figures from HUD and the U.S. Census Bureau, sales of new single-family homes climbed 2.3 percent to 454,000 units last month. Robert Denk, senior economist for the National Association of Home Builders, believes the positive report is a sign of things to come.
Were now about halfway back to what could be considered a full recovery, Denk said. And we do expect to see continual, solid gains in both starts and sales of new homes going forward.
The national inventory of new homes was a slim 156,000 units last month. At the current sales pace, this equates to a 4.1-month supply


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Here is some uplifting news:
> 
> U.S. New Home Sales Halfway There
> WASHINGTON (National Association of Home Builders)  An active spring buying season helped push U.S. new home sales up in April.
> ...


Well, if 5 years ago your home was worth $300,000 and 6 months ago it was worth $125,000 and today it is worth $130,000 look how much money you earned, NOT. This way you only have to bring $170,000 in cash instead of $175,000 to the closing. Also the question should be asked about the so calling increase in home prices. If your home is worth 50% less than when Obama took office, and now your price of your home went up 5%, you are only 45% in the hole, yippie

Besides that you are assuming people can sell at such a loss and still survive. With so many homes underwater and with low interest rates and refinancing it is probably the only way people can stay in their homes; refinance and pray you can hang on.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It really gets under your skin that we enjoy each other, doesnt it? :mrgreen:


Nope, even cannibals are friendly with each other, until someone gets hungry and eat there own. Reminds me of all those liberal sites I hear about, that failed due to cannibalism


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> RUKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > "Where there is a choice between cowardice and violence. I would advise violence." Gandhi[/
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Cute! I was cleaning out a closet yesterday and found a crocheted vest I started several years ago! Now I can't find the pattern so I guess I'll rip it out.


I'm glad it's just not me that does this.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm glad it's just not me that does this.


LOL!! It would have been a cute vest too! Oh well.........


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Note to self: Remember that when posting something positive, there will always be someone to turn it negative.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you talking about tax dollars in Canada or here in the US?
> Wind turbines are not as big a threat to birds as some would say. They are all over Europe and more and more being built in the US. If it helps to cut down energy costs than it is successful.


Don't know enough about US situation to comment other than to say there have been news reports about grants and subsidies to corp that have gone bankrupt. I was referring to prov of Ontario which contracted to purchase alt sourced power at many times the existing hydro rate to the shock and protest of many rate payers. When Ont. tried to back out, the companies threatened to sue.

There is a very large windmill farm in south western Alberta that has been operating for quite a few years despite protests from environmentalists about migrating birds. A new windmill farm is in the works on the northern tip of Vancouver Island. Some have been suggested in more populated areas, but residents have opposed them, claiming the constant hum of many large windmills is unhealthy.

None of the projects come anywhere close to providing enough consistent power to replace mainstream hydro. I believe they should be encouraged as supplementary power sources but not with direct government grants or subsidies to corporations.

A successful program in northern England had homeowners installing solar and wind to reduce the demand on the grid (I believe they were subsidized). In our home, dh installed small solar panel tied to car battery to operate the gate to our property rather than running power up to the gate. It has worked well for over 10 years. He also built and installed 2 small low speed wind turbines on the roof of barn and garage to reduce dependency on grid. We didn't receive any subsidies.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> In our home, dh installed small solar panel tied to car battery to operate the gate to our property rather than running power up to the gate. It has worked well for over 10 years. He also built and installed 2 small low speed wind turbines on the roof of barn and garage to reduce dependency on grid. We didn't receive any subsidies.


Well that was very clever of him - I wish I was that talented.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you Rocky for posting "the rest of the story". RU and wrapping paper man, aka Tin man are very good at editing and fibbing to defend their misguided ideas. The concept of Pacifism is beyond their comprehension. Also having the ability to grasp a variety of theologies and ethics are intrinsic to this philosophy or way of life and it would be unfair to expect them to be capable of doing so. Yes, Jesus and Gandhi were pacifists and obviously the rantings of these two individuals will never change that. It's best to ignore their posts because they have nothing much to say and most of that is only self aggrandizement. It's just fun to give them a "poke" every once in a while. It's kind of like throwing out rotten fish to the seagulls. They eat it up maggots and all. As for me I will keep my post as librarian for the good Ladies on the Left and I thank you for your assistance Rocky. The Left hired me and only the Left can fire me. Sorry, little man.


I agree with you that Jesus is the Prince of Peace. But in Revelation He is the Mighty Warrior.There before me was a door standing open in heaven. And the voice I had first heard speaking to me like a trumpet said, "Come up here, and I will show you what must take place after this."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Revelation 6:2 I looked, and there before me was a white horse! Its rider held a bow, and he was given a crown, and he rode out as a conqueror bent on conquest.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Revelation 19:19 Then I saw the beast and the kings of the earth and their armies gathered together to wage war against the rider on the horse and his army.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Revelation 19:21 The rest were killed with the sword coming out of the mouth of the rider on the horse, and all the birds gorged themselves on their flesh.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

You are so right. People think the economy is doing well. Ha, ha. It is not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> <<<<whispering to kpg don't you think the above statement was a tad arrogant? I mean who joins a group to agitate people? Who is so full of himself that they think half of the people even care to have a spring put in their step? Also, some of the jukebox ladies could get hurt by bouncing around like that>>>>>


Well, old records don't play well after a while and need renewal.
Go back 100 pages or more and nothing has changed so what is wrong with progress?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Quite interesting thoughts. Thanks.


west coast kitty said:


> No that's not what he wanted - quote ---
> one question that every pacifist had a clear obligation to answer was: "What about the Jews? Are you prepared to see them exterminated? If not, how do you propose to save them without resorting to war?" I must say that I have never heard, from any Western pacifist, an honest answer to this question, though I have heard plenty of evasions, usually of the "you're another" type. But it so happens that Gandhi was asked a somewhat similar question in 1938 and that his answer is on record in Mr. Louis Fischer's Gandhi and Stalin. According to Mr. Fischer, Gandhi's view was that the German Jews ought to commit collective suicide, which "would have aroused the world and the people of Germany to Hitler's violence." After the war he justified himself: the Jews had been killed anyway, and might as well have died significantly. One has the impression that this attitude staggered even so warm an admirer as Mr. Fischer, but Gandhi was merely being honest. If you are not prepared to take life, you must often be prepared for lives to be lost in some other way. When, in 1942, he urged non-violent resistance against a Japanese invasion, he was ready to admit that it might cost several million deaths.
> 
> http://mideastparalleluniverse.blogspot.ca/2010/11/gandhis-jewish-problem.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Well that was very clever of him - I wish I was that talented.


thanks - he's a mechanical engineer who is always thinking of how to do something differently. Unfortunately no wealthy patron to implement all the ideas - but lots of fun thinking about the how to's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Here is some uplifting news:
> 
> U.S. New Home Sales Halfway There
> WASHINGTON (National Association of Home Builders)  An active spring buying season helped push U.S. new home sales up in April.
> ...


Housing starts drop 16.5% in April the lowest in five years.

But building permits have raisen to 14.3 percent this month which is a gauge for furture construction. That is as high as it has been in a while so it is making some head way.
This is what I heard on the news.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you that Jesus is the Prince of Peace. But in Revelation He is the Mighty Warrior.There before me was a door standing open in heaven. And the voice I had first heard speaking to me like a trumpet said, "Come up here, and I will show you what must take place after this."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Revelation 6:2 I looked, and there before me was a white horse! Its rider held a bow, and he was given a crown, and he rode out as a conqueror bent on conquest.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I keep reading quotes of the Bible but who heeds them?
Anyone in this threat? Point me to it if you can.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Housing starts drop 16.5% in April the lowest in five years.
> 
> But building permits have raisen to 14.3 percent this month which is a gauge for furture construction. That is as high as it has been in a while so it is making some head way.
> This is what I heard on the news.


Housing construction drops - not where I reside. 
And prices of existing Homes are rising. No home for sale
has lingered on the market. Location, location, location.

No doubt some areas are still suffering and badly but if the Republicans in congress would get off their hateful butts, that could change in a heartbeat. 
Michigan is one of the states that deserves a helping hand since it carried our country for many, many years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I keep reading quotes of the Bible but who heeds them?
> Anyone in this threat? Point me to it if you can.


what are you threatened by?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Correction = discovered that I misspelled thread. Beg your pardon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> <<<<whispering to kpg don't you think the above statement was a tad arrogant? I mean who joins a group to agitate people? Who is so full of himself that they think half of the people even care to have a spring put in their step? Also, some of the jukebox ladies could get hurt by bouncing around like that>>>>>


Well, off2knit, as the new person said, "will see." :-o

I have noticed quite a different tone was taken towards the new leftie as compared to me. So, obviously, Huckleberry has lived in Japan, and is the devil, himself.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I keep reading quotes of the Bible but who heeds them?
> Anyone in this threat? Point me to it if you can.


What threat? Have you threatened anyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what are you threatened by?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> what are you threatened by?


Excuse me. Threatened by Bible quotes? Not in this lifetime.
Just would like to see those who use them, abide by them.

My sins have been forgiven when God allowed Jesus to be put on the cross.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Correction = discovered that I misspelled thread. Beg your pardon.


well I'm happy to know that you don't feel threatened by Bible verses, they provide much insight for those that care to read


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Actually you don't get most of your oil from Canada - it would be nice if you did


How correct you are and you're not an American as compared to Bratty who is not only uninformed but also a US citizen.

Mind boggling ....


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems you missed the posts on page 120, 121. Just to make it easier for you, I'll repost
> http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
> http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html
> 
> ...


I don't believe you understand what Pacifism is. It is probably one of the most difficult beliefs to actually live by. Jesus and Gandhi both struggled through out their lives with it. I believe it is preferable to any war that has ever been fought but human nature being what it is most people would not chose it. It means having to be willing to sacrifice one's own life to achieve a desired greater good and also to not take the life of anyone else no matter who that person is or how awful they may be. I understand what Gandhi believed concerning the Holocaust and it goes against every human instinct for self preservation. The Jews could not fight the Nazi's. It is debatable whether or not resorting to mass suicide would have made a difference. Gandhi believed in passive resistance to make a point and hopefully bring about change peacefully. He was able to do that in India. If he lost his life in the process was not what was important. This atrocity should never have happened. There were some who are now known as the Righteous among the Nations or Righteous Gentiles who risked their own lives to save Jews from death. I think the question to be asked is where were all the others who knew what was happening and did nothing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, off2knit, as the new person said, "will see." :-o
> 
> I have noticed quite a different tone was taken towards the new leftie as compared to me. So, obviously, Huckleberry has lived in Japan, and is the devil, himself.


knitpresentgifts

Huckleberry professes to be a little of everything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you post in a public forum, it is no longer private. I though you would know that.


We can all take note, that if anyone sends a private message to Bratty, the message will NOT remain private.

I cannot speak for Tuesflight11, but if you continue to slander me on this public forum, someone will hear about it as well as you legally.

Think about it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Well, old records don't play well after a while and need renewal.
> Go back 100 pages or more and nothing has changed so what is wrong with progress?


Again another arrogant statement, in my opinion. Only a narcissist would think that their mere presence creates progress. Define progress in your world. Continuing the same old dem talking points is not progress, just redundant.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you Rocky for posting "the rest of the story". RU and wrapping paper man, aka Tin man are very good at editing and fibbing to defend their misguided ideas. The concept of Pacifism is beyond their comprehension. Also having the ability to grasp a variety of theologies and ethics are intrinsic to this philosophy or way of life and it would be unfair to expect them to be capable of doing so. Yes, Jesus and Gandhi were pacifists and obviously the rantings of these two individuals will never change that. It's best to ignore their posts because they have nothing much to say and most of that is only self aggrandizement. It's just fun to give them a "poke" every once in a while. It's kind of like throwing out rotten fish to the seagulls. They eat it up maggots and all. As for me I will keep my post as librarian for the good Ladies on the Left and I thank you for your assistance Rocky. The Left hired me and only the Left can fire me. Sorry, little man.


cheeky, you seem to have overlooked the other reference materials posted for your library. I remember being taught at an early age how important it is to check multiple references when researching a subject

http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html
http://mideastparalleluniverse.blogspot.ca/2010/11/gandhis-jewish-problem.html

I regret that you have chosen to continue with negative comments


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Excuse me. Threatened by Bible quotes? Not in this lifetime.
> Just would like to see those who use them, abide by them.
> 
> My sins have been forgiven when God allowed Jesus to be put on the cross.


Only if you accepted Him as your Savior. Asked Him in your heart. So why are you threatened by His word? Seems like you would be happy to spread the Gospel. It is our goal to go forth to the world.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Oh wait a minute, my search warrant just arrived in time to find my left foot. Thank goodness would hate to have a pedicure and not having my left foot. You won't need one because your foot is in your mouth and it interferes with your eating a few times a day. So it is easy to find.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

www.census. gov/construction

Release May 16, 2013 at 8:30 EDT

16.5 % below march estimate, but above 13.1% from April 2013

single family housing down. 

US Department of Commerce
New Residntial Construction


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How correct you are and you're not an American as compared to Bratty who is not only uninformed but also a US citizen.
> 
> Mind boggling ....


But I do have the advantage of having worked in the oil industry for many years and having many family and friends who still do. Canadian, Ezra Levant wrote a book called "Ethical Oil" a portion of which questions the negative attitude of some Americans towards oilsands, while accepting oil from repressive middle eastern and S. American countries


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cheeky, you seem to have overlooked the other reference materials posted for your library. I remember being taught at an early age how important it is to check multiple references when researching a subject
> 
> http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
> http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html
> ...


Thank you lady :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It doesn't excuse o's incompetence.


damemary said:


> Does the fact that Benghazi was a consulate in a war zone run by the CIA affect your thoughts at all?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Nope, even cannibals are friendly with each other, until someone gets hungry and eat there own. Reminds me of all those liberal sites I hear about, that failed due to cannibalism


Sorry I shouldn't laugh but you are funny lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey, off, since you are the Perez Hilton of this thread, tell the troll that Japan is not a communist country. I was referring to China as it conveniently left out in one of it's inane posts.


Let's see here now: I'm assuming I'm the troll that BP refers to: *I'm the one that told Bratty Japan is not a Communist nation,* since she did not know prior as evidenced in her posts.

damemary wrote:
"My, my Patty. Gertie certainly gets around for a kindergarten teacher, albeit in private homes. That is a most scary rant. Does Homeland Security know about it?"

kpg saying >>>damemary is referring to Tuesflight11's post elsewhere (copied/pasted here ad nauseam by Bratty) about Tues' teaching kindergarten in *Japan* and in private homes.

Here is BrattyPatty's response to damemary's post:

"Imagine such a self proclaimed patriot step foot in a communist country!"

kpg saying >>>>> BrattyPatty is calling Tuesflight11 a self-proclaimed patriot being in a communist country: namely Japan.

kpg saying >>>>>> I've already corrected Bratty to explain to her Japan is not Communist and is not the same country as China that I spoke about.

I'm getting tired of trying to explain everything repeatedly to Bratty and trying to help her keep everything straight in her own head about which she writes.

She is experiencing terrible memory lapses, bless her heart.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

DENIAL


damemary said:


> Ignored.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You just need to go back a little further - GW agreed to a previous post about agenda; solowey then asked about your and cheeky's agendas to which GW said she didn't know about that, which led to my question. I would still be interested in an answer, you too, if you choose


Since you mentioned my name I will be happy to answer you. I do not have an agenda and if I did I wouldn't tell you what it was. Patty can speak for herself. Do you suspect a conspiracy? I would ask you what your agenda is but based on your posts I am not interested.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What country are you living in?? Or is it a fantasy world?


susanmos2000 said:


> Things really have improved since Obama took office. Still remember how dreadful the economy was before he was elected, and as a city that depends on the tourist trade for its livelihood we were hard hit. Multiple homeless encamps of twenty or more people under each freeway overpass. Stores selling half-rotten meat and produce because the managers couldn't afford to let a scrap of food be tossed. Armies of people on bicycle and on foot because they could longer afford to run or maintain their cars.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Here is some uplifting news:
> 
> U.S. New Home Sales Halfway There
> WASHINGTON (National Association of Home Builders)  An active spring buying season helped push U.S. new home sales up in April.
> ...


Thanks for the post, GW. Refreshing change from the gloom and doomsday folks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't believe you understand what Pacifism is. It is probably one of the most difficult beliefs to actually live by. Jesus and Gandhi both struggled through out their lives with it.


Cheeky!!!!! You must be like, I don't know, 2000 years old or the like!!!!! Unbelievable you knew both _Jesus and Gandhi_ well enough in your time to understand how each struggled throughout their lives with them both being Pacifists and all.

I knew you were getting up in your years, but never _that_ many years!

I'm going puke again over this stupidity.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Nope, even cannibals are friendly with each other, until someone gets hungry and eat there own. Reminds me of all those liberal sites I hear about, that failed due to cannibalism


Surprise, we are all back and stronger than ever. Not one of us was served up with a plate of fava beans and a glass of Chianti. You are just jealous.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Again another arrogant statement, in my opinion. Only a narcissist would think that their mere presence creates progress. Define progress in your world. Continuing the same old dem talking points is not progress, just redundant.


I think Huck *is * a record; said he's a little bit of 'everything." 
Will see....(Huck's words, not mine).


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

He said that they should throw themselves "into the sea from the clifts."



damemary said:


> If you are just spreading rumors about what you think you know about Ghandi, it would be better not to use the comments in a factual discussion. IMHO


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky!!!!! You must be like, I don't know, 2000 years old or the like!!!!! Unbelievable you knew both _Jesus and Gandhi_ well enough in your time to understand how each struggled throughout their lives with them both being Pacifists and all.
> 
> I'm going puke again over this stupidity.


Oh darling, have your wife make you some hot sweet tea, might settle you tummy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

housing starts not as good as the government census on housing starts, but then you may not to believe your own government.

Some have been know to not tell the truth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh darling, have your wife make you some hot sweet tea, might settle you tummy


A can of warm motor oil might be more effective.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> But I do have the advantage of having worked in the oil industry for many years and having many family and friends who still do. Canadian, Ezra Levant wrote a book called "Ethical Oil" a portion of which questions the negative attitude of some Americans towards oilsands, while accepting oil from repressive middle eastern and S. American countries


We can all learn from you. I'm 'for' the Canadian pipeline going through the US and 'for' the US buying from Canada.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry I shouldn't laugh but you are funny lady.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Surprise, we are all back and stronger than ever. Not one of us was served up with a plate of fava beans and a glass of Chianti. You are just jealous.


That they are--desperate too. Why else would they choose a pile of scrap metal as their standard-bearer?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Surprise, we are all back and stronger than ever. Not one of us was served up with a plate of fava beans and a glass of Chianti. You are just jealous.


Does any understand what this strange comment means? I think the fava beans means they are full of methane gas. The Chianti explains the incoherent or bizarre comments frequently made. Hope they go back to their jukebox, listen to what I consider oldies, but for them reality


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What are you smoking??



Huckleberry said:


> The economy was rescued by President Obama. The national debt is down farther than expected. The stock market has never been as high as now and a health care system (which we never had) is finally taking shape - took us about 100 years to get there.
> BUSH put us into horrendous debt by giving tax breaks to those who paid little already and got us into two idiotic wars. - That is what was putting us on the way of destruction and President Obama kept us from drowning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Does any understand what this strange comment means? I think the fava beans means they are full of methane gas. The Chianti explains the incoherent or bizarre comments frequently made. Hope they go back to their jukebox, listen to what I consider oldies, but for them reality


Oh you are really funny can't stop laughing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Surprise, we are all back and stronger than ever. Not one of us was served up with a plate of fava beans and a glass of Chianti. You are just jealous.


reincarnation at work, Cheeky? Happy you're back or not as Cheeky?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you that Jesus is the Prince of Peace. But in Revelation He is the Mighty Warrior.There before me was a door standing open in heaven. And the voice I had first heard speaking to me like a trumpet said, "Come up here, and I will show you what must take place after this."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Revelation 6:2 I looked, and there before me was a white horse! Its rider held a bow, and he was given a crown, and he rode out as a conqueror bent on conquest.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Did Jesus do harm to anyone or kill anyone while on earth? Since what you are quoting is supposedly an event you believe may happen in the future to this day Jesus has been a Pacifist.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Oh darling, have your wife make you some hot sweet tea, might settle you tummy


Nah, I don't swing over to the other side. I'm woman, he be the man.

Love, the Tin Man.

Confusing isn't it? :shock:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry to sound sanctimonious, chums, but I have no idea what any of you are on about. It is very unedifying.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Does any understand what this strange comment means? I think the fava beans means they are full of methane gas. The Chianti explains the incoherent or bizarre comments frequently made. Hope they go back to their jukebox, listen to what I consider oldies, but for them reality


Ageism?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did Jesus do harm to anyone or kill anyone while on earth? Since what you are quoting is supposedly an event you believe may happen in the future to this day Jesus has been a Pacifist.


Really sad when The Divine Word is twisted to justify deplorable human practices.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Does any understand what this strange comment means? I think the fava beans means they are full of methane gas. The Chianti explains the incoherent or bizarre comments frequently made. Hope they go back to their jukebox, listen to what I consider oldies, but for them reality


I think Cheeky was trying to say, she used to be here, on this earth, as a fava bean that was eaten and washed down by someone drinking Chianti.

Now, she's back as Cheeky Blighter. Sounds reasonable to me!

Beans are Pacifists too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Why not extend it to any unkind message or obscurantisms.
Let's keep replies to what we consider intrinsic truths. It will improve the discussion and the intellectual level of the the discourse.


knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Cheeky was trying to say, she used to be here, on this earth, as a fava bean that was eaten and washed down by someone drinking Chianti.
> 
> Now, she's back as Cheeky Blighter. Sounds reasonable to me!
> 
> Beans are Pacifists too.


Oh my to funny that one. Beans oh


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Why not extend it to any unkind message or obscurantisms.
> Let's keep replies to what we consider intrinsic truths. It will improve the discussion and the intellectual level of the the discourse.


not following I don't think? Please elaborate or PM me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cheeky, you seem to have overlooked the other reference materials posted for your library. I remember being taught at an early age how important it is to check multiple references when researching a subject
> 
> http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
> http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html
> ...


It's all a matter of opinion and what is negative to you is positive to me. You sure are suffering from a lot of regrets aren't you? I find you kind of a quirky character when you find no fault in the negative comments coming from the right but interpret nearly everything from the left as negative. Oops, I think your bias is showing, kitty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LLLLLLLLLLLLOL


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

The problem is that "intrinsic" truths can also be subjective.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RU: Why not extend it to any unkind message or obscurantisms.
Let's keep replies to what we consider intrinsic truths. It will improve the discussion and the intellectual level of the the discourse.

knitpresentgifts wrote: not following I don't think? Please elaborate or PM me.

RU, please don't--those three sentences were elaborate enough. Nice use of the dictionary, though.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Ageism?


No just have learned to act my age, and realize that living in the so called 'good old hippie days' isn't healthy


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> The problem is that "intrinsic" truths can also be subjective.


Unfortunately you're correct. Southern slave owners delved deep into the Bible to find passages that supported their deplorable institution.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No just have learned to act my age, and realize that living in the so called 'good old hippie days' isn't healthy


Yes, I imagine that "peace and love" philosophy would do nasty things to your digestive tract.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for replying. I was really thinking more along the lines of how we think it should work, rather than how we think it works now.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's your answers: the CIA and the National Securities agencies and the Administration occupying the White House.
> 
> Are you good?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do I understand correctly that in the topic of Ghandi not being a pacifist etc, you have no actual information to back your opinions? Or do I misunderstand?



knitpresentgifts said:


> I have already, I'm following the order and catching up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky!!!!! You must be like, I don't know, 2000 years old or the like!!!!! Unbelievable you knew both _Jesus and Gandhi_ well enough in your time to understand how each struggled throughout their lives with them both being Pacifists and all.
> 
> I knew you were getting up in your years, but never _that_ many years!
> 
> I'm going puke again over this stupidity.


No you are the stupid one once again little man. Have you read about the struggles Jesus had while on earth in that book called the Bible? Seems he could get pretty upset at times but I don't think he physically harmed anyone and certainly didn't kill anyone. Probably missed that book. Also, I have read many of Gandhi's writings about his personal struggles trying to adhere to his beliefs. So, no it isn't difficult at all except for people such as yourself who obviously do not believe in reading. You would be surprised that their is a big world out there that you know nothing about and with your lack of curiosity you will never know about. You really are revolting with that green slime all over yourself. Please go clean yourself up. Have you no manners? Oh silly me, of course you don't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Certainly not! I have found Susan interesting. I think she gets frustrated, like we all do sometimes.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Would everyone agree with me to never again respond to this mean and racist person? Please consider my request.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you for replying. I was really thinking more along the lines of how we think it should work, rather than how we think it works now.


I really don't know. I suppose the various institutions can't be expected to give press briefings every twenty-four hours on what they're up to and what overseas chatter they've intercepted in the call of duty. It probably was to everyone's benefit that they didn't say much when they were on the trail of the Boston Bombers--although of course the general public was only too eager to speculate and fill in the gaps.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe you used the word 'opinions' from me, not the logical thought process. The cringing I do is from being embarrassed to hear the manipulation of facts. I can certainly accept people having different viewpoints. That is my intent.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe you meant to say, the topic either embarrasses you or makes you cringe, and does not help to justify your support of Barack Obama, so you prefer those who do not conform to your way of thinking, drop any subject that doesn't appease you and your beliefs.
> 
> Yah, definitely better stated the way I said it.
> 
> Opinions? (stole that from the dame, herself)


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> You are so right. People think the economy is doing well. Ha, ha. It is not.


What a spiteful attitude. Don't you want our economy to improve?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you considered a cruise?



Lukelucy said:


> Knitspresentsgifts,
> 
> You know I am with you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No just have learned to act my age, and realize that living in the so called 'good old hippie days' isn't healthy


If I "get your drift" then you probably think anyone who listens to classical music is really ill.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So, no it isn't difficult at all except for people such as yourself who obviously do not believe in reading. You would be surprised that their is a big world out there that you know nothing about and with your lack of curiosity you will never know about. .


Well, we all know KPG's primary reference book: the Bible page 1 to the end (his words, not mine). Am I the only one who sees a connection between this and the upholders of Sharia?

To quote Wikipedia: Sharia is the moral code and religious law of Islam. Sharia deals with many topics addressed by secular law, including crime, politics, and economics, as well as personal matters such as sexual intercourse, hygiene, diet, prayer, and fasting....There are two primary sources of sharia law: the precepts set forth in the Quran, and the example set by the Islamic prophet Muhammad in the Sunnah.

Kind of scary, isn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So refreshing! That's the way I see it too. And fact bears it out. It is not merely rumor or opinion.



Huckleberry said:


> The economy was rescued by President Obama. The national debt is down farther than expected. The stock market has never been as high as now and a health care system (which we never had) is finally taking shape - took us about 100 years to get there.
> BUSH put us into horrendous debt by giving tax breaks to those who paid little already and got us into two idiotic wars. - That is what was putting us on the way of destruction and President Obama kept us from drowning.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What a spiteful attitude. Don't you want our economy to improve?


Not while Obama's in office. She and the other righties seem to agree on that.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> What a spiteful attitude. Don't you want our economy to improve?


Of course, but it isn't, and I am tired of the fairy tales. So not spiteful, just realistic


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

We all want the economy to improve. It is just not happening with our pal Barak.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you considered a cruise?


Might be nice--but the Tin Man would probably have to remain in the hold as ballast.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm beginning to understand your tactics: Present opinions and rumor as fact. Use smart alecky responses when asked for further information.

In other words, you got nothing.

Can't say I didn't give you an opportunity to present your side of things.



knitpresentgifts said:


> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> Well the librarian you like so well needs to be fired since she posted Jesus was a pacifist.
> 
> He was not.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Since you mentioned my name I will be happy to answer you. I do not have an agenda and if I did I wouldn't tell you what it was. Patty can speak for herself. Do you suspect a conspiracy? I would ask you what your agenda is but based on your posts I am not interested.


No - I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist. It was an honest question asked of GW at that point in the conversation.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How correct you are and you're not an American as compared to Bratty who is not only uninformed but also a US citizen.
> 
> Mind boggling ....


We do get most of our oil from Canada and Venezuela.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did Jesus do harm to anyone or kill anyone while on earth? Since what you are quoting is supposedly an event you believe may happen in the future to this day Jesus has been a Pacifist.


you are contradicting your own definition of pacifist


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just trying to keep you honest.



soloweygirl said:


> I would imagine the reason is not that different than the lefties leaving LOLL and coming here. You all infer that you have great discussions there, yet here you all are almost everyday. Go figure.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Might be nice--but the Tin Man would probably have to remain in the hold as ballast.


But you being the hot air balloon in your story, we could let out all your hot air from the balloon, fill the balloon with sand, and you could be even better ballast.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Desiring God Foundation? Never heard of them before.



west coast kitty said:


> Seems you missed the posts on page 120, 121. Just to make it easier for you, I'll repost
> http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
> http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that's an interesting tactic. <<<whispering>>>



off2knit said:


> <<<<whispering to kpg don't you think the above statement was a tad arrogant? I mean who joins a group to agitate people? Who is so full of himself that they think half of the people even care to have a spring put in their step? Also, some of the jukebox ladies could get hurt by bouncing around like that>>>>>


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> But you being the hot air balloon in your story, we could let out all your hot air from the balloon, fill the balloon with sand, and you could be even better ballast.


Not talking about forcibly filling me with sand, are you? That's not nice.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Spot on with your comments on the health of our economy not. And Berneke printing money like a crazy wild man.And last time I looked our debt was close to $17 Trillion.


off2knit said:


> After coming home from errands and then reading this thread, I found it hilarious that dame tried to change the subject many times. (Her constant begging for opinions is repetitious and somewhat annoying). The stock market is up because interest rates are low and no one is saving money in the bank, no one is buying bonds, and the Fed keeps printing money. The rise in the stock market has absolutely nothing to do with an improving economy. Notice how the left is always lecturing people on opening your mind to new ideas, educate yourself.......yet they vomit out the same old same old garbage day after day after day after reading their daily talking points. Maybe they should take their own advice
> 
> Also noticed the back peddling regarding huck. She was not lurking as she mentioned, no one thought she was Cerf (thought she/he was kpg), I think the comment was welcome back..... pretty sad.
> 
> I also agree with Kpg, I do not think there was anyway someone named gratitude sent her that PM. I went to Ravelry to see if that person existed, but but based on her profile I doubt it was her. But I think I will pretend to be a dem and consider it a lie until it is proven to be different


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It's all a matter of opinion and what is negative to you is positive to me. You sure are suffering from a lot of regrets aren't you? I find you kind of a quirky character when you find no fault in the negative comments coming from the right but interpret nearly everything from the left as negative. Oops, I think your bias is showing, kitty.


Perhaps that's because no one on that side called people vermin, insects, maggots in need of fly swatters and Raid which are the comments I was referring to


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not talking about forcibly filling me with sand, are you? That's not nice.


No, I can't afford the numerous truck loads of sand that would be needed to fill your hot air balloon


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No, I can't afford the numerous truck loads of sand that would be needed to fill your hot air balloon


Good save, offknit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> The Desiring God Foundation? Never heard of them before.


there are plenty more references to choose from if you want to or better yet, go to the source and read the bible


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Does any understand what this strange comment means? I think the fava beans means they are full of methane gas. The Chianti explains the incoherent or bizarre comments frequently made. Hope they go back to their jukebox, listen to what I consider oldies, but for them reality


off you are so out of touch in the outback you call home that I would like to feel sorry for you and maybe I would but you seem to take great pride in your own ignorance of just about everything. We are refined people and enjoy a wide variety of music and no there is no jukebox. That really dates you darling. We get our music in a new way now but I know you would not understand even if I tried to explain it to you. Some of the songs have pretty moving pictures with them too. Obviously, you never watch movies or you would know what the fava beans and wine refer to. You really have to get out more. Bless your little heart real good darling. You just made yourself look really stupid again.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's always the question that stops them with their supercilious challenges.


west coast kitty said:


> Seems you missed the posts on page 120, 121. Just to make it easier for you, I'll repost
> http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/articles/did-jesus-teach-pacifism
> http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-pacifist.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But I do have the advantage of having worked in the oil industry for many years and having many family and friends who still do. Canadian, Ezra Levant wrote a book called "Ethical Oil" a portion of which questions the negative attitude of some Americans towards oilsands, while accepting oil from repressive middle eastern and S. American countries


Oh kitty you made a boo boo. Perhaps little man can explain to you about the Bush family and the pact they made with the repressive devils in the Middle East and South America. Since you are a self proclaimed expert on oil I'm surprised you don't know about oil cartels and who is in bed with who. If little man can't tell you maybe you should be sure and check all your sources.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What are you smoking??


You are pathetic. You are lazy aren't you? I suppose for you it was pretty hard to come up with four words in a row.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> He said that they should throw themselves "into the sea from the clifts."


What are these things you call clifts? Are you pretending again that you know something about the Mahatma?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

As for o.... ignorance is no defense.


soloweygirl said:


> The CIA Director reports to the President. He should have known what was going on in Benghazi. Unless these meetings were the ones he didn't attend. Obama didn't consider Benghazi a war zone. After all, "OBL is dead and Al Queada is on the run".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> ignorance is no defense.


So true--now repeat that ten times, RU.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> reincarnation at work, Cheeky? Happy you're back or not as Cheeky?


All of the lovely ladies on the left are having a ball out here and you are so envious. You are just a pitiful little old man who is just a shadow of his former self. What happened to you dear? I'm sure the ladies on the right can give you a lot of the attention you crave over on D & P.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Who would want to be where the are not welcome?? You're pretty full of speculation. Anyway What Difference Does It Make. Certainly doesn't add anything to the thread. Give it up and move on as Soros would say.


BrattyPatty said:


> You are right, off, the person who sent the PM was not named Gratitude. Gratitide was written at the bottom of post. Do and believe as you choose. Nobody was violated. If you post in a public forum, it is no longer private. I though you would know that. I think you are most upset because Tuesflight11 was exposed as Cherf, who is now KPG. don't try to investigate. You have already proved that you couldn't find your left foot with a search warrant.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> off you are so out of touch in the outback you call home that I would like to feel sorry for you and maybe I would but you seem to take great pride in your own ignorance of just about everything. We are refined people and enjoy a wide variety of music and no there is no jukebox. That really dates you darling. We get our music in a new way now but I know you would not understand even if I tried to explain it to you. Some of the songs have pretty moving pictures with them too. Obviously, you never watch movies or you would know what the fava beans and wine refer to. You really have to get out more. Bless your little heart real good darling. You just made yourself look really stupid again.


No, the jukebox is a reference to the site you get your party songs from. Yes, I guess I did date myself, I loved watching 'Happy Days". No I do not watch movies. In fact I hate watching movies. My dad and sons love going to the movies, my mom, sisters and I think it is a waste of money and time. In fact, the standing joke in my house is if someone is visiting and asks me if I had seen a specific movie, though out the house you will a chorus of no's. Would rather sit quietly and knit or watch a DVD about knitting and try something new. Next weekend I might take a rigid heddle class with a friend. If I like it I might buy the Cricket. Then I do have a large triangle loom that my friend is going to teach me to use too. So you see, too much yarn, too many projects, and not enough time. And I do not want to get into the subject of my spinning. I have about 4 pounds of roving and two fleeces to spin................

PS I live in Virginia, not Australia. But I do love the blooming onion


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really sad when The Divine Word is twisted to justify deplorable human practices.


It is sad isn't it Susan how the word can be used. It is true what they say about the devil quoting the Bible for his own purpose. Just a little twist here and their and it reads just like you want it to.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Cheeky was trying to say, she used to be here, on this earth, as a fava bean that was eaten and washed down by someone drinking Chianti.
> 
> Now, she's back as Cheeky Blighter. Sounds reasonable to me!
> 
> Beans are Pacifists too.


You are just as out of touch as offherrocker. You make a real cute couple. Why don't the two of you get out a little more and come in to the current century. You do know what century you are in don't you?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> All of the lovely ladies on the left are having a ball out here and you are so envious. You are just a pitiful little old man who is just a shadow of his former self. What happened to you dear? I'm sure the ladies on the right can give you a lot of the attention you crave over on D & P.


Frankly I'm not sure about that--get a definite sense that KPG is disappointed by the welcome he's received from the righties here. Offknit is doing her best to prop up her man, and LL is there to serve as both devoted handmaiden and footrest, but that's pretty much it. Can't imagine the Tin Man's prospects will improve by simply moving to a new site--like a metallic version of Pigpen that cloud of rust particles will follow him wherever he goes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Do I understand correctly that in the topic of Ghandi not being a pacifist etc, you have no actual information to back your opinions? Or do I misunderstand?


You misunderstand.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, we all know KPG's primary reference book: the Bible page 1 to the end (his words, not mine). Am I the only one who sees a connection between this and the upholders of Sharia?
> 
> To quote Wikipedia: Sharia is the moral code and religious law of Islam. Sharia deals with many topics addressed by secular law, including crime, politics, and economics, as well as personal matters such as sexual intercourse, hygiene, diet, prayer, and fasting....There are two primary sources of sharia law: the precepts set forth in the Quran, and the example set by the Islamic prophet Muhammad in the Sunnah.
> 
> Kind of scary, isn't it?


It is scary. They are the Christian version of terrorists and want the U.S. governed by the Bible. They should check out what goes on in Saudi Arabia and see how they run things over there and gee if I am not mistaken the Bush family is thick as thieves with the Saud family and the Mullahs (religious men) do all the dirty work for them cutting off body parts and such to make the citizens behave.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> you are contradicting your own definition of pacifist


WCK: They are not capable of forming a logical argument nor do they know many facts on most topics.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We can all learn from you. I'm 'for' the Canadian pipeline going through the US and 'for' the US buying from Canada.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> ... We are refined people ....


We - breathe - :XD: - are - breathe :XD: - breathe -refined :XD: - people..... breathe and done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Since you are a self proclaimed expert on oil I'm surprised you don't know about oil cartels and who is in bed with who. If little man can't tell you maybe you should be sure and check all your sources.


Hey, Cheeky? Refined people say ... who is in bed with whom.

Thought you'd like to know so you can keep up your appearances when in public places.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you are contradicting your own definition of pacifist


Oh do tell?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Certainly so. As you say, Susan is just too emotional to participate.


damemary said:


> Certainly not! I have found Susan interesting. I think she gets frustrated, like we all do sometimes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps that's because no one on that side called people vermin, insects, maggots in need of fly swatters and Raid which are the comments I was referring to


I used the words maggots on fish. I did not call anyone a maggot. Do you know how to read for comprehension. I wish I could take credit for the rest of the creativity but that would be my dear friends on the left. Have you checked out what your buddies have called us? Of course not. What a hypocrite you are. You are really a piece of work lady.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: They are not capable for forming a logical argument nor do they know many facts on most topics.


Think I hear the whine of the Tin Man's buzz saw....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Who would want to be where the are not welcome?? You're pretty full of speculation. Anyway What Difference Does It Make. Certainly doesn't add anything to the thread. Give it up and move on as Soros would say.


Not speculation at all. I am right on this. And if it wants to sue me :lol: :lol: for slander, she can try. I speak nothing but the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> We do get most of our oil from Canada and Venezuela.


Thank you, rocky. "It" isn't always right


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Think I hear the whine of the Tin Man's buzz saw....


It better be careful with that buzz saw. One wrong move and it can deflate like a balloon flying around the room.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Cheeky was trying to say, she used to be here, on this earth, as a fava bean that was eaten and washed down by someone drinking Chianti.
> 
> Now, she's back as Cheeky Blighter. Sounds reasonable to me!
> 
> Beans are Pacifists too.


Be careful. Slander is grounds for a lawsuit. :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Be careful. Slander is grounds for a lawsuit. :lol:


Oh yes, I'd forgot! Thanks for reminding me, Patty!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If brevity serves the purpose go with brevity. Now tell me. What are you smoking? Perhaps I'm pretty close to the truth and that is the cause of your defensive behavior
.
Or do you do brownies??


Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are pathetic. You are lazy aren't you? I suppose for you it was pretty hard to come up with four words in a row.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, Cheeky? Refined people say ... who is in bed with whom.
> 
> Thought you'd like to know so you can keep up your appearances when in public places.


I was writing down to your level so your friend could understand. You are pretty anal though aren't you little man?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Disappointed by? Embarrassed by? Not threatened by.



west coast kitty said:


> what are you threatened by?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I was writing down to your level so your friend could understand. You are pretty anal though aren't you little man?


Give me a break ... you had no idea of your mistake until I pointed it out .... as in most posts.

Typical spin.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> If brevity serves the purpose go with brevity. Now tell me. What are you smoking? Perhaps I'm pretty close to the truth and that is the cause of your defensive behavior
> .
> Or do you do brownies??


No soup for you! No smokes for you! No brownies for you! 
You really are funny tee hee. I won't even waste a good belly laugh on you. Note to self, Cheeky ignore this gnat in the future until he/she has something worthy of a comment from you. Now I'm doing my happy dance. Oh wee I love to dance. Folks on the right don't know how to have fun but Cheeky and her friends sure do!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You bandy about words like 'slander' and 'hear about it legally' as freely as you use 'pacificism.' I suggest you look into things before you threaten.



knitpresentgifts said:


> We can all take note, that if anyone sends a private message to Bratty, the message will NOT remain private.
> 
> I cannot speak for Tuesflight11, but if you continue to slander me on this public forum, someone will hear about it as well as you legally.
> 
> Think about it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> You bandy about words like 'slander' and 'hear about it legally' as freely as you use 'pacificism.' I suggest you look into things before you threaten.


Might be tough as KPG only has one reference book on hand--the Bible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lame try at retort.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky!!!!! You must be like, I don't know, 2000 years old or the like!!!!! Unbelievable you knew both _Jesus and Gandhi_ well enough in your time to understand how each struggled throughout their lives with them both being Pacifists and all.
> 
> I knew you were getting up in your years, but never _that_ many years!
> 
> I'm going puke again over this stupidity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Might be tough as KPG only has one reference book on hand--the Bible.


Susan there you go again. Don't blaspheme if you call yourself a Christian. The Bible is the right reference book. You should know that .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You bandy about words like 'slander' and 'hear about it legally' as freely as you use 'pacificism.' I suggest you look into things before you threaten.


You are right, damemary. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FYI the Canadian oil from proposed US pipeline will be sold to highest bidder. It would mean some TEMPORARY jobs in US and considerable environmental risk. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. You can always ship by train and make Warren Buffet happier.



knitpresentgifts said:


> We can all learn from you. I'm 'for' the Canadian pipeline going through the US and 'for' the US buying from Canada.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

KPG: Cheeky!!!!! You must be like, I don't know, 2000 years old or the like!!!!! Unbelievable you knew both Jesus and Gandhi well enough in your time to understand how each struggled throughout their lives with them both being Pacifists and all.

I knew you were getting up in your years, but never that many years!

I'm going puke again over this stupidity.

Damemary: Lame try at retort.



Actually I didn't think the style of the post really fit with all the others we've been reading. Case of a split personality? How many personas are hiding inside that echoing steel drum?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Huck *is * a record; said he's a little bit of 'everything."
> Will see....(Huck's words, not mine).


Sounds like slander to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Again another arrogant statement, in my opinion. Only a narcissist would think that their mere presence creates progress. Define progress in your world. Continuing the same old dem talking points is not progress, just redundant.


And posting the same old Obstructionist Party rhetoric isn't?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> KPG: Cheeky!!!!! You must be like, I don't know, 2000 years old or the like!!!!! Unbelievable you knew both Jesus and Gandhi well enough in your time to understand how each struggled throughout their lives with them both being Pacifists and all.
> 
> I knew you were getting up in your years, but never that many years!
> 
> ...


Well, I hope she cleans herself up after she pukes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Give me a break ... you had no idea of your mistake until I pointed it out .... as in most posts.
> 
> Typical spin.


Little man if the best you've got is correcting spelling you are all out of gas. You know we have bested you and your little pack of gnats and you look very foolish. You and your buddies don't have a clue what a sense of humor is either and that really is a shame. Maybe you could have more fun if you relaxed a bit but I suppose all that repressed upbringing keeps you from anything frivolous and then your great devotion to all that is holy. You are nothing more than a bit of undigested meat in my belly and as soon as I can let out a very large burp you will be all gone. Now quit bothering me. :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right Rocky. She doesn't want the economy to improve while President Obama is in office.....for three and a half more years. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face.



rocky1991 said:


> What a spiteful attitude. Don't you want our economy to improve?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are nothing more than a bit of undigested meat in my belly and as soon as I can let out a very large burp you will be all gone. Now quit bothering me. :mrgreen:


Frankly I wouldn't wait...a good dose of ipecac will get it out faster.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's see here now: I'm assuming I'm the troll that BP refers to: *I'm the one that told Bratty Japan is not a Communist nation,* since she did not know prior as evidenced in her posts.
> 
> damemary wrote:
> "My, my Patty. Gertie certainly gets around for a kindergarten teacher, albeit in private homes. That is a most scary rant. Does Homeland Security know about it?"
> ...


Good try, but I was referring to China. How Nice!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What inaccessible spot to you keep your left foot tucked away in if it takes a search warrant to find it? Frankly I'm not sure I want to hear the answer. Bleah.


off2knit

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, off2knit, as the new person said, "will see." :-o
> 
> I have noticed quite a different tone was taken towards the new leftie as compared to me. So, obviously, Huckleberry has lived in Japan, and is the devil, himself.


Lawsuit right here!!! Get it Huckleberry!!!! Cherf oops I mean "KPG just slandered you :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Susanmos2000: What inaccessible spot to you keep your left foot tucked away in if it takes a search warrant to find it? Frankly I'm not sure I want to hear the answer. Bleah.

BrattyPatty: off2knit

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:



I hope she tips her pedicurist plenty--no way I'd work on that foot without a Hazmat suit on.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I wouldn't wait...a good dose of ipecac will get it out faster.


Too late. Boy that burp worked like a charm. Tiny man is all gone.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, my son and his homework are calling my name. Have a pleasant evening, ladies. Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How? (Not a Native American slur.)



knitpresentgifts said:


> You misunderstand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You Joker! You do have a sense of humor.



knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: They are not capable of forming a logical argument nor do they know many facts on most topics.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, my son and his homework are calling my name. Have a pleasant evening, ladies. Bazinga!


Nite Susan!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I said no such thing. I guess you just proved yourself to be a liar. Pants on fire.



RUKnitting said:


> Certainly so. As you say, Susan is just too emotional to participate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh kitty you made a boo boo. Perhaps little man can explain to you about the Bush family and the pact they made with the repressive devils in the Middle East and South America. Since you are a self proclaimed expert on oil I'm surprised you don't know about oil cartels and who is in bed with who. If little man can't tell you maybe you should be sure and check all your sources.


Never claimed to be an expert in the American oil business nor do I want to be. And I don't know what you are referring to by boo boo - Bratty said most oil imports came from Canada and I said it wasn't true and I wished it was. To my knowledge, the Canadian percentage has increased but is still less than that from other countries.

Have no idea what you are talking about with Bush and mid east cartels


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bin Laden there was information before , Afghanistan War is not ending with Honor. The men still are there and as the enemy knows when withdrawal will happen we will have to see about that.
> Stock market is up and down, and unemployment is down.
> Debt is going up. Jobs fewer this month. Housing down. Dollar not worth paper printed on.
> And a government with three different scandals going on. Yes we are doing just fine aren't we.


Correct...and you've raised complicated issues that the liberal media and politicians attempt to gloss over with simplistic sound bites-that sound good-but are not accurate. Reading on the issues you've noted has led me to the following conclusions.

1. The plan to capture Laden was in the works for years...O had only to approve the order for the operation to finally take place...he did not have any part in planning,etc.

2. Why are Americans being injured and killed in the"war that has ended'? Since President Obama took office on Jan. 20, 2009, 580 U.S. troops have perished there (as of August 19). In just 19 months, the Afghan war under Obama has claimed more U.S. lives than the previous administrations entire 88-month quagmire. These numbers do not include suicides, serious, life-altering injuries - physical and psychological.

3. Unemployment is not down. The numbers do not accurately reflect those who are not working, who have given up looking for work, or those for whom unemployment benefits have run out.

4. The issue of the stock markets ups and downs is too complicated for me to comment.

5. Debt continues to rise and nothing meaningful has been done to stop the bleeding...unless one considers that President Obama has put Social Security on the table in an attempt to reach a bipartisan agreement on the federal budget deficit, a move that would hit the programs beneficiaries when they are at their most vulnerable

6. Even though jobs are being created, there are not enough to keep up with the unemployment issue. Jobs data indicate the economy is slowing down, and President Barack Obama is a major part of the problem, says Peter Morici, professor of international business at the University of Maryland, who also stated that non-farm payrolls rose only 88,000 in March. Its a very serious matter to have less than 100,000 jobs. 
Bernie Sanders is registered as an Independent but aligns himself mostly with the Democrats. He describes himself as a Democratic Socialist. And even he's not buying the fluffy statistics the Obama administration throws out.
Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), with his statements about the economy, contradicts many of the soothsaying words of President Obama in recent addressing of the economy. ""Real unemployment ... it's not 7.7 percent; it is really over 14 percent," Sanders said during a Senate Budget Committee hearing yesterday. "Youth unemployment, a whole future generation, is today close to 25 percent. These are kids who are not getting their feet on the ground, not developing a career."

7. There are higher payroll taxes on working Americans, punitive taxes on job creators, neither liberal or conservative professors suggest that raising taxes in a weak recovery would create more jobs.

8. The existing scandals speak to either a dishonest administration or an incompetent one.

a. Holder should have been long gone, after Fast & Furious. Documents obtained by CBS News show Attorney General Eric Holder was sent briefings on the controversial Fast and Furious operation as far back as July 2010. That directly contradicts his statement to Congress, on May 3, 2011, Holder told a Judiciary Committee hearing, "I'm not sure of the exact date, but I probably heard about Fast and Furious for the first time over the last few weeks."

b. If he did not know what he was signing when he personally signed off on the order to issue a warrant on Fox News reporter James Rosens communications records, he is either not doing his job or lying...At Holders hearing in which he said of subpoenaing journalists, that is not something that Ive ever been involved in or heard of or would think would be a wise policy sounds like lying to me...President Obamas decision to put Eric Holder in charge of reviewing the Justice Department policies for subpenaing journalists seems incredibly inappropriate, its like having a kid grade his own paper. Right...go investigate yourself and tell us you did noting wrong...
b. Benghazi will continue to haunt this administration and will be an embarrassment historically, even if no charges are brought forth.

c. Upon being called to testify before the House Oversight & Government Reform committee, Lois Lerner,the woman who was in charge of the IRS unit reviewing applications for these investigations, vowed that she did nothing wrong, before invoking her 5th Amendment right to not deliver testimony. Thus she is put on administrative leave, full pay, a bonus and promotion are in the works.

Is not one held accountable in this administration?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You Joker! You do have a sense of humor.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I've had some good laughs reading all of this tonite.

Good thing she is only going to puke. If she sneezed her head would collapse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Susan there you go again. Don't blaspheme if you call yourself a Christian. The Bible is the right reference book. You should know that .


Sad to say, but all she knows is how to be evil, mean to others and racist.

I simply no longer respond directly to all her, Bratty's and Seattle's posts.

Easy - time saving and peaceful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bazinga for tonight my friends. Tomorrow I'm going to whisper to friends rather than try to talk to the denim and pearl gang. Sweet dreams.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Little man if the best you've got is correcting spelling you are all out of gas.


The difference in choosing 'who' or 'whom' is not about correcting your spelling, but you're not intelligent enough to know that.

I'm sorry for that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, Cheeky? Refined people say ... who is in bed with whom.
> 
> Thought you'd like to know so you can keep up your appearances when in public places.


I guess your the "little man" cheeky refers to; nice to know I'm not the only one who finds the rhetoric going in circles


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I said no such thing. I guess you just proved yourself to be a liar. Pants on fire.


4 Pinnochios to RU!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So you're one of those moms who does their kids homework. I thought he was 11 years old???



susanmos2000 said:


> OK, my son and his homework are calling my name. Have a pleasant evening, ladies. Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I guess your the "little man" cheeky refers to; nice to know I'm not the only one who finds the rhetoric going in circles


Stick around it gets even more vile with the person who says she is not who she is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> So you're one of those moms who does their kids homework. I thought he was 11 years old???


Your broom is double parked. Better go move it before it gets towed. :hunf: Don't start picking on people's kids.
That's very low of you. There is nothing wrong with a mom overseeing their kids doing homework.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Frustration is a form of emotion.



damemary said:


> I said no such thing. I guess you just proved yourself to be a liar. Pants on fire.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Frustration is a form of emotion.


Something you suffer regularly I see.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Momeee. And regarding unemployment- how many people are "underemployed"?



momeee said:


> Correct...and you've raised complicated issues that the liberal media and politicians attempt to gloss over with simplistic sound bites-that sound good-but are not accurate. Reading on the issues you've noted has led me to the following conclusions.
> 
> 1. The plan to capture Laden was in the works for years...O had only to approve the order for the operation to finally take place...he did not have any part in planning,etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good Idea! Wonder how long it will last??



damemary said:


> bazinga for tonight my friends. Tomorrow I'm going to whisper to friends rather than try to talk to the denim and pearl gang. Sweet dreams.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

NO!



BrattyPatty said:


> Something you suffer regularly I see.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And we have more homeless, and more people with out jobs having to take part time jobs and still can't make ends meet.
> 
> More tainted meats, and veg. in the market place. Factories pulling back on manufactured goods.
> 
> Taxes going up and etc etc. I do not see that as being an upswing to what is going on.


Right on the button!! There are so many signs That Show Our Economy Is Headed in the Wrong Direction

1.	In its most recent budget and economic forecast, the non-partisan Congressional Budget Office (CBO) forecasted that the economy is expected to grow at a sluggish pace of just 1.4%. They also expect unemployment to remain above 7.5% this year, noting that 2013 would set a record for the longest period of high unemployment since the Great Depression. [CNSNews.com]

2.	For 192 straight months, the number of American workers collecting federal disability payments has increased. (8,830,026 as of January) In January of 1997, the last time that figure decreased, there were 24 Americans working full-time for each person collecting disability. Today, there are only 13 Americans working full-time for each person collecting disability. [CNSNews.com]

3.	If converted into cash payments, total welfare spending in the US equals approximately $168 per day for every household in poverty. Thats higher than the $137 median income per day.[Senate Budget Committee  Senator Jeff Sessions (R  Alabama)]

4.	We were told If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan.  President Barack Obama on Tuesday, August 11th, 2009. The CBO also estimates that President Obamas health care law will push 7 million people out of their job-based insurance coverage(Thats more than twice the previous estimate. [Washington Times]), and there are expectations that there will be a doctor shortage.

5.	Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP  or food stamps) participation increased 74.9% from October of 2007 to October 2012.
October 2007  27,177,788
October 2012  47,525,329
Thats over 20 million people added. [Food Research and Action Center]

6.	January of 2013 saw an addition of 157,000 jobs, but the labor force participation rate remained at 63.6%.
Prior to Obama taking office, the last time the labor force participation rate was that low was in December of 1981. [BLS.gov]

7. Tax Increases
It came as quite a shock and surprise when President Obama raised payroll taxes on 77% of taxpayers. Many Democrats exploded on Twitter that they had been duped. But the Democrat Party is just warming up  its seeking another $1 trillion by the end of the year. There are many more ways working Americans will be hit with higher and/or new taxes, many of which have been noted in this thread.

8. Immigration Amnesty will add millions to the rolls of welfare, medicaid, food stamps, and other social programs.

9. Businesses are closing and/or going bankrupt every week. In every town, and in every state that I have been in over the last year, it seems that there are increasingly more empty stores or buildings where once there were successful businesses. Is it like that all over the US? In your town and cities? I haven't seen evidence of new businesses opening up, filling the spots, or construction of new buildings or factories.

10. Entitlement spending is already so high that the cost of all entitlement programs plus interest on the debt is nearly equal to total federal revenue. That means virtually everything else the government does is being paid for with borrowed money, the report from the Institute for Policy Innovation discloses.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Holder got a pass from Fast and Furious by an Executive Order, thus eliminating Holder's part in the operation. The administration is caught with their pants down on these two scandals, IRS and AP. They will never admit any wrong doing, just that they didn't know anything. Now they totally look like the incompetent people they actually are. They certainly are not mature enough to accept responsibility for their behavior.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe you meant to say, the topic either embarrasses you or makes you cringe, and does not help to justify your support of Barack Obama, so you prefer those who do not conform to your way of thinking, drop any subject that doesn't appease you and your beliefs.
> 
> Yah, definitely better stated the way I said it.
> 
> Opinions? (stole that from the dame, herself)


You have a rare gift for understanding the unspoken agenda. I agree.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Don't know enough about US situation to comment other than to say there have been news reports about grants and subsidies to corp that have gone bankrupt. I was referring to prov of Ontario which contracted to purchase alt sourced power at many times the existing hydro rate to the shock and protest of many rate payers. When Ont. tried to back out, the companies threatened to sue.
> 
> There is a very large windmill farm in south western Alberta that has been operating for quite a few years despite protests from environmentalists about migrating birds. A new windmill farm is in the works on the northern tip of Vancouver Island. Some have been suggested in more populated areas, but residents have opposed them, claiming the constant hum of many large windmills is unhealthy.
> 
> ...


We've not had a great deal of success in the US- lots of money wasted, or just squandered, depending on your point of view.
EVEN IN BANKRUPTCY, OBAMAS FAILED INVESTMENTS HAUNT TAXPAYERS
Solyndras Investors Stand To Make Millions Off Of Tax Benefits The Energy Department Transferred To Them To Avoid Political Embarrassment The Wall Street Journal : In The Latest Twist, Solyndras Investors Could Be Rewarded For Their Failure, Thanks To A Tax Benefit The Administration Handed Out In A Bid To Evade Political Accountability.
For those who only hear about these failing companies one by one, the following is a list of all the clean energy companies supported by President Obamas stimulus that are now failing or have filed for bankruptcy. The liberal media hopes youve forgotten about all of them except Solyndra, but we havent.

Evergreen Solar

SpectraWatt

Solyndra (received $535 million)

Beacon Power (received $43 million)

AES subsidiary Eastern Energy

Nevada Geothermal (received $98.5 million)

SunPower (received $1.5 billion)

First Solar (received $1.46 billion)

Babcock & Brown (an Australian company which received $178 million)

Ener1 (subsidiary EnerDel received $118.5 million)

Amonix (received 5.9 million)

The National Renewable Energy Lab

Fisker Automotive

Abound Solar (received $400 million, only borrowed $70 million of that)

Chevy Volt (taxpayers basically own GM)

Solar Trust of America

A123 Systems (received $279 million)

Willard & Kelsey Solar Group (received $6 million)

Johnson Controls (received $299 million)

Schneider Electric (received $86 million)

Brightsource (received $1.6 billion)

ECOtality (received $126.2 million)

Raser Technologies (received $33 million)

Energy Conversion Devices

Mountain Plaza, Inc.

Olsens Crop Service and Olsens Mills Acquisition Co.

Range Fuels
Thompson River Power LLC

Thats 27 (that we know of so far). We also know that loans went to foreign clean energy companies (Fisker sent money to their overseas plant to develop an electric car), and that 80% of these loans went to President Obamas campaign donors.

Cany anyone add more? This list is a few months old.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> We've not had a great deal of success in the US- lots of money wasted, or just squandered, depending on your point of view.
> EVEN IN BANKRUPTCY, OBAMAS FAILED INVESTMENTS HAUNT TAXPAYERS
> Solyndras Investors Stand To Make Millions Off Of Tax Benefits The Energy Department Transferred To Them To Avoid Political Embarrassment The Wall Street Journal : In The Latest Twist, Solyndras Investors Could Be Rewarded For Their Failure, Thanks To A Tax Benefit The Administration Handed Out In A Bid To Evade Political Accountability.
> For those who only hear about these failing companies one by one, the following is a list of all the clean energy companies supported by President Obamas stimulus that are now failing or have filed for bankruptcy. The liberal media hopes youve forgotten about all of them except Solyndra, but we havent.
> ...


Not yet, but just lamenting over what waste. Think of all the White House Tours that could have been given. Think of all the childhood vaccinations could have been given. Think of time that would not have been wasted at airports by furlowing air traffic controllers. Think of all the federal employees that wouldn't have to take furlows days because of lack of money.

And this is an administration that cares? I think this proves they don't.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> So you're one of those moms who does their kids homework. I thought he was 11 years old???


RU, do you really want to continue down this path?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper....I don't believe all the waste in government is due to the Obama Administration. Anyone with me on that one?>>>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper....I think RU is desperate trying to bait Susan by accusing her of doing her son's homework. That's LOW...or am I wrong on this?>>>>


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Not yet, but just lamenting over what waste. Think of all the White House Tours that could have been given. Think of all the childhood vaccinations could have been given. Think of time that would not have been wasted at airports by furlowing air traffic controllers. Think of all the federal employees that wouldn't have to take furlows days because of lack of money.
> 
> And this is an administration that cares? I think this proves they don't.


Are the White House tours still closed? I've not followed that concern, and if so, how horrible for our country especially with vacation season upon us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> You have a rare gift for understanding the unspoken agenda. I agree.


Thanks Momeee! I believe you've politely told me I can recognize spin and BS. :-D How'd I do?

BTW I enjoy reading your posts; gives me lots to think about.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I don't believe all the waste in government is due to the Obama Administration. Anyone with me on that one?>>>>>


Of course. All administrations have had waste. Some were better than others at containing it. One would expect that each administration would attempt to correct previous adm.'s errors, not add to it. I do not see that happening presently, but maybe I'm paying better attention, but it seems that a lot goes unnoticed, or at least top dogs 'have no knowledge of..."


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I think RU is desperate trying to bait Susan by accusing her of doing her son's homework. That's LOW...or am I wrong on this?>>>>


Absolutely--which is why I decided to tackle her post head on instead of ignoring it. In the past the members of this thread have steered clear of criticizing one another's families, particularly when children are involved. I really can't imagine anyone wanting to change this unwritten policy, but those who feel otherwise need to speak up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I don't believe all the waste in government is due to the Obama Administration. Anyone with me on that one?>>>>>


I'm on board. The fraud, waste and abuse is rampant and not the sole or partial responsibility of any one Administration.

Problem being, is in this current Admin; the Dems want more and the Reps less and no one does anything to support their party side.

Reminds me of one of my fav TV commercials presently; we want more less stuff, we want more, we want more!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Of course. All administrations have had waste. Some were better than others at containing it. One would expect that each administration would attempt to correct previous adm.'s errors, not add to it. I do not see that happening presently, but maybe I'm paying better attention, but it seems that a lot goes unnoticed, or at least top dogs 'have no knowledge of..."


How true, what is up with that, "have no knowledge of..."

Lies, cover-up, failure or incompetence?

"What does it matter now," since all are hopeless answers as to why no one in this Administration can answer a simple question or take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Do you think they know we're whispering about them? Great news. Bachman has announced she will not run for reelection. Anything to do with her family's legal troubles? Or is it just that no one wants her?>>>


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Our buddy Barak is the best at blaming others. He's got it right down to a science.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The only thing lower is to criticize the pets. But if they want to play rough, I'm ready. What do you think?



susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely--which is why I decided to tackle her post head on instead of ignoring it. In the past the members of this thread have steered clear of criticizing one another's families, particularly when children are involved. I really can't imagine anyone wanting to change this unwritten policy, but those who feel otherwise need to speak up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper....they are reading and replying to us.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm on board. The fraud, waste and abuse is rampant and not the sole or partial responsibility of any one Administration.
> 
> Problem being, is in this current Admin; the Dems want more and the Reps less and no one does anything to support their party side.
> 
> Reminds me of one of my fav TV commercials presently; we want more less stuff, we want more, we want more!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The President of the United States is not your 'buddy.' Impolite, but you know that. This is just to say that not everyone approves of your tactics. We're watching.



Lukelucy said:


> Our buddy Barak is the best at blaming others. He's got it right down to a science.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> The only thing lower is to criticize the pets. But if they want to play rough, I'm ready. What do you think?


I think I will not stand by and let my husband and son be criticized, mocked, or slandered. Anyone who wants to try will get the same right back.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Momeee! I believe you've politely told me I can recognize spin and BS. :-D How'd I do?
> 
> BTW I enjoy reading your posts; gives me lots to think about.


Thanks. All we can do is try to be well informed and analytical about those forces that affect our lives, right?

I wish I wasn't practically the only one who is posting items I've read...but glad you enjoy reading them.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How true, what is up with that, "have no knowledge of..."
> 
> Lies, cover-up, failure or incompetence?
> 
> "What does it matter now," since all are hopeless answers as to why no one in this Administration can answer a simple question or take responsibility for their actions.


I think we're singing from the same song book.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Our buddy Barak is the best at blaming others. He's got it right down to a science.


Get the popcorn. So many scandals, so little eating time. I cannot wait to see how everyone attempts to escape responsibility for their actions.

How long do you think Holder will be around? Are his days numbered?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....they are reading and replying to us.>>>


<<<<<< whisper>>>>>>>> we are reading and shaking our heads at the lunacy and ignorance, at least I am.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think I will not stand by and let my husband and son be criticized, mocked, or slandered. Anyone who wants to try will get the same right back.


Tell us something we don't already know about you while you study your reflection in the mirror. 
Love, the Tin Man


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I don't believe all the waste in government is due to the Obama Administration. Anyone with me on that one?>>>>>


Pssst - I'm with you 100%!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I think RU is desperate trying to bait Susan by accusing her of doing her son's homework. That's LOW...or am I wrong on this?>>>>


 It was way below the belt. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I would suggest that those of you who want to be in our Bible study be quiet and listen or go somewhere else and fight. We are trying to talk about the Bible and you are not showing a very good side of yourself. Go somewhere else for your attention. Thanks you! You can just ignore this posting I am still asleep and thought I was on Dpp.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

On another topic: Two points of view regarding our part-time working congressmen. Thoughts???

1. Former Sen. Chris Dodd, D-Conn., credited with pushing through major bipartisan legislation during his 36-year career, is urging an end to the limitless taxpayer-funded trips home for House and Senate members, calling it a key step in repairing politically divided Washington. "You got elected to Congress. You didn't get elected to the city council back in the town you're from. You are supposed to come here and spend the time," he said at a Brookings Institution. He feels the politicians need to socialize more with each other to get to know their colleagues better.

2. Congress can be fixed by making them Telecommute, having their every move recorded and forcing them to have business hours in their district every business day. In short you keep them OUT OF DC. That way they have to respond to what their district wants, they have to listen to their district says and they can't play the "comprehensive" or "go along to get along" cards. Won't get the lobbyists out of the game completely but will make it very difficult for them to do half the things they do half as well. So Mr. Dodd you are wrong they don't need to be in DC more, they do need to work more but it needs to be in their district, under the eyes of their voters.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> It was way below the belt. :thumbdown:


Well folks, it sounds like a number of posters here had no parents who assisted them with their homework. So many educational voids. It takes a village to rear a child and if the village does not get involved we become aware of the results, don't we.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would suggest that those of you who want to be in our Bible study be quiet and listen or go somewhere else and fight. We are trying to talk about the Bible and you are not showing a very good side of yourself. Go somewhere else for your attention. Thanks you! You can just ignore this posting I am still asleep and thought I was on Dpp.


I though that we were all grown-ups and very familiar with the good book by now. Unfortunately I see no good results from studying it for years and years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Momeee! I believe you've politely told me I can recognize spin and BS. :-D How'd I do?
> 
> BTW I enjoy reading your posts; gives me lots to think about.


Add me to that to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Thanks. All we can do is try to be well informed and analytical about those forces that affect our lives, right?
> 
> I wish I wasn't practically the only one who is posting items I've read...but glad you enjoy reading them.


That is so true, sorry about that Momeee, will try to get into posting more facts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It doesn't take a villiage to raise a child It takes parent's who love teach and lead them to do the right thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I though that we were all grown-ups and very familiar with the good book by now. Unfortunately I see no good results from studying it for years and years.


Maybe you need a few more years of reading then. Don't stop now. :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't take a villiage to raise a child It takes parent's who love teach and lead them to do the right thing.


That's a valid point, of course, but this post carries a whiff of something that I sounded the alarm about earlier. I'm not going to beat around the bush--do you and others now feel the right the speculate, comment on, and criticize my son or the way I appear to be raising him? Do you now consider him a fair and reasonable target?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell us something we don't already know about you while you study your reflection in the mirror.
> Love, the Tin Man


Please clarify, KPG. Do you intend to mock my son or the way I appear to be raising him in future posts?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's a valid point, of course, but this post carries a whiff of something that I sounded the alarm about earlier. I'm not going to beat around the bush--do you and others now feel the right the speculate, comment on, and criticize my son or the way I appear to be raising him? Do you now consider him a fair and reasonable target?


If anyone who hints that you might not be that loving parent, they must be following you every minute of the day and gotten frustrated at not finding anything to critisize so they've made a generality, instead.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

My goodness...what's up with all the anger and bitterness? We all have a lifetime to get glad in. Be happy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

And so many parents are not doing their job these days.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If anyone who hints that you might not be that loving parent, they must be following you every minute of the day and gotten frustrated at not finding anything to critisize so they've made a generality, instead.


Frankly I don't feel we're dealing with a crowd that needs much proof of anything before launching a major attack--but I guarantee that the new rules of engagement some appear to be proposing are going to leave some or all of us in tears. Tempting though it might be to hurt each other by aiming mud balls at each others children and spouses I know it's a huge mistake.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> What a spiteful attitude. Don't you want our economy to improve?


And it is - in certain areas. When people are not out in workplace dealing with corporations, etc., it may be more difficult to see and experience the improvement.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> So refreshing! That's the way I see it too. And fact bears it out. It is not merely rumor or opinion.


I would add numerous facts!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I though that we were all grown-ups and very familiar with the good book by now. Unfortunately I see no good results from studying it for years and years.


Perhaps, to summarize your words, you didn't have your parents assist you in your homework and education and now we are all seeing the results of same. Perhaps you have an educational void for study habits which transfers to meaningless studying to no avail of the good book.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> You're right Rocky. She doesn't want the economy to improve while President Obama is in office.....for three and a half more years. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face.


Sadly, there are those that would not acknowledge any positive action on Obama's part. That's incredibly petty.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> How? (Not a Native American slur.)


LOL!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Well folks, it sounds like a number of posters here had no parents who assisted them with their homework. So many educational voids. It takes a village to rear a child and if the village does not get involved we become aware of the results, don't we.


BTW: Hillary is somewhat known for the village reference. However, we've all learned there is no one home in the village called the White House so no help there. The "it takes a village is highly a point of view of the Dems in my opinion - the entitlement generation is in place and that generation expects, actually demands, the Govt take care of them from cradle to grave.

I do not agree.

It takes good parents, God and quality family and friends. It takes individual responsibility for those who were not raised on the path on the way a child should go so he would not depart from it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It doesn't take a villiage to raise a child It takes parent's who love teach and lead them to do the right thing.


 :thumbup: Amen to that. I believe that is one of the most troublesome and responsible reasons for many of the problems of America and the family today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you need a few more years of reading then. Don't stop now. :shock:


that, and better teachers too!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I don't believe all the waste in government is due to the Obama Administration. Anyone with me on that one?>>>>>


<<<Psst. I am. Amazing that he has sooo much power as to cause all of this. Maybe he is a god. Many of the issues can be traced to politicians with agendas from both parties. That broad brush is growing with each stroke!>>>


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Thanks. All we can do is try to be well informed and analytical about those forces that affect our lives, right?
> 
> I wish I wasn't practically the only one who is posting items I've read...but glad you enjoy reading them.


Some of us have but then get slapped back down so what's the point. There is no discussion of any sort.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....I think RU is desperate trying to bait Susan by accusing her of doing her son's homework. That's LOW...or am I wrong on this?>>>>


<<<whisper....It was a cheap shot. I've found that when someone posts a personal item such as this, then the poster is usually the one with an issue of some sort.>>>>


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<Do you think they know we're whispering about them? Great news. Bachman has announced she will not run for reelection. Anything to do with her family's legal troubles? Or is it just that no one wants her?>>>


<<Probably both. Good riddance - couldn't be soon enough.>>>>


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whisper....they are reading and replying to us.>>>


<<<Don't they know we are ignoring some of them? It does require one to be perceptive.>>>


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just trying to keep you honest.


I am honest and certainly don't need you to keep me that way.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Would you explain how we would be buying oil from Canada from the oil pipe line?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: They are not capable of forming a logical argument nor do they know many facts on most topics.


That is why they type post after post, which go on for pages, with put downs. The school is in recess and bad behavior is in abundance. Judging from their past behavior, I expected no less. I find their statements that they want meaningful discussions to be just a load of crap - the evidence is in their posts. So very sad.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

From NBCnews, FirstRead:*** The political consequences of an improving economy: When discussing the economy over the past couple of years, weve always kept this in mind: The U.S. economy is never as bad you might think it is, but its also not as good, either. That said, the recent economic news has been surprisingly good, despite the sequester cuts. Yesterday, as NBCs John Yang reported on Nightly News, we found out that house prices jumped to their highest level in seven years, and consumer confidence (according to the Conference Board) increased to a five-year high. The improving economy -- and improving economic confidence -- has a couple of potential political consequences. First, it changes the oppositions issue matrix. After all, the GOPs Where are the jobs? question has been replaced by What did the president know about the IRS or Benghazi? Second, it could impact the 2014 midterm environment. Remember, in the summer of 2010, the unemployment rate was at 9.5%, and that was as big of a factor in the GOP midterm gains that year as the health-care law or the cap-and-trade legislation. Of course, we have a LONG way to go until 2014, but the state of the economy is definitely something to watch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> FYI the Canadian oil from proposed US pipeline will be sold to highest bidder. It would mean some TEMPORARY jobs in US and considerable environmental risk. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. You can always ship by train and make Warren Buffet happier.


At least these "temporary" jobs will be a whole lot cheaper to create than the "green" jobs Obama is endorsing. "Considerable environmental risk" is an exaggeration. The oil industry has come a long way in their pipeline technology and safety records. Spills will occur because no system is perfect. There is new technology being invented for spill technology all the time. The oil industry has made great progress in the last 30 + years in regards to the environment.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Housing data helped pushed stock upwards. Single-family home prices rose 1.1 percent in March, according to the S&P/Case Shiller composite index of 20 metropolitan areas, logging their best annual gain in nearly seven years. Economists expected a reading of 1 percent. Prices in the 20 cities jumped 10.9 percent year over year, beating expectations for 10.2 percent and the biggest increase since April 2006. 

Also on the economic front, consumer confidence strengthened in May to the highest level since February 2008, according to the Conference Board. The index jumped to 76.2 from an upwardly revised 69 in April, beating expectations for 71.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps you have an educational void for study habits which transfers to meaningless studying to no avail of the good book.


Good gosh, can't you learn to speak in way that doesn't assault the eyes and/or ears? Whatever thoughts you're trying to convey here are completely lost beneath the whining chainsaw syntax. Please, stop with the elaborate sentence construction and just say what you mean.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good gosh, can't you learn to speak in way that doesn't assault the eyes and/or ears? Whatever thoughts you're trying to convey here are completely lost beneath the whining chainsaw syntax. Please, stop with the elaborate sentence construction and just say what you mean.


Reminds me of high school - if I use a lot of "big" words in my research paper, maybe it will make me look smart. Didn't work then either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The difference in choosing 'who' or 'whom' is not about correcting your spelling, but you're not intelligent enough to know that.
> 
> I'm sorry for that.


Slander!! Call your lawyer, Cheeky :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Slander!! Call your lawyer, Cheeky :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


If somebody accuses you of slander, is that slanderous??


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Reminds me of high school - if I use a lot of "big" words in my research paper, maybe it will make me look smart. Didn't work then either.


No, it definitely doesn't work--I also gave it up in high school. The end result is unbearable--like the screech of a power saw, or the proverbial fingernails raking across a blackboard


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's a valid point, of course, but this post carries a whiff of something that I sounded the alarm about earlier. I'm not going to beat around the bush--do you and others now feel the right the speculate, comment on, and criticize my son or the way I appear to be raising him? Do you now consider him a fair and reasonable target?


Nope never mention your son or the way you are teaching him. But i think it is nice that you do help him with his homework i did to until my son's where in High School that was only because of the math was different from the way I was taught and some other subject. Plus I felt they were old enough to learn it on their own.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> not following I don't think? Please elaborate or PM me.


Were the words too hard for you, Cherf?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks Momeee. And regarding unemployment- how many people are "underemployed"?


Not to mention when Obamacare officially takes effect. Obama is preparing for his summer windfall campaign tour of touting the virtues of Obamacare. I guess he still needs to try and convenience the public it is a good thing. Too much evidence is stacking up against it. It will be a busy summer for him as it is a hard sell.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope never mention your son or the way you are teaching him. But i think it is nice that you do help him with his homework i did to until my son's where in High School that was only because of the math was different from the way I was taught and some other subject. Plus I felt they were old enough to learn it on their own.


Actually, I agree with you--my son is eleven, but if I don't stand over him the work simply does not get done. People like to reminisce about the good old days when all Moms and Dads supervised such activities to the nth degree, but I honestly don't remember my parents doing that after about the third grade. By fifth or sixth grade my work was my responsibility, and while I was free to go to them for help it was up to me to make sure it got done.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> reincarnation at work, Cheeky? Happy you're back or not as Cheeky?


Speak for yourself, Cherf.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I agree with you--my son is eleven, but if I don't stand over him the work simply does not get done. People like to reminisce about the good old days when all Moms and Dads supervised such activities to the nth degree, but I honestly don't remember my parents doing that after about the third grade. By fifth or sixth grade my work was my responsibility, and while I was free to go to them for help it was up to me to make sure it got done.


Nothing wrong with being a parent being involved with her children and school. You don't have to explain that to anyone, Susan. RU was out of line with that remark.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think I will not stand by and let my husband and son be criticized, mocked, or slandered. Anyone who wants to try will get the same right back.


Let's not get overly dramatic. All good parents help their kids with their homework from time to time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> On another topic: Two points of view regarding our part-time working congressmen. Thoughts???
> 
> 1. Former Sen. Chris Dodd, D-Conn., credited with pushing through major bipartisan legislation during his 36-year career, is urging an end to the limitless taxpayer-funded trips home for House and Senate members, calling it a key step in repairing politically divided Washington. "You got elected to Congress. You didn't get elected to the city council back in the town you're from. You are supposed to come here and spend the time," he said at a Brookings Institution. He feels the politicians need to socialize more with each other to get to know their colleagues better.
> 
> 2. Congress can be fixed by making them Telecommute, having their every move recorded and forcing them to have business hours in their district every business day. In short you keep them OUT OF DC. That way they have to respond to what their district wants, they have to listen to their district says and they can't play the "comprehensive" or "go along to get along" cards. Won't get the lobbyists out of the game completely but will make it very difficult for them to do half the things they do half as well. So Mr. Dodd you are wrong they don't need to be in DC more, they do need to work more but it needs to be in their district, under the eyes of their voters.


All this from the man, along with his cohort Barney Frank, that destroyed Fanny Mae and Freddy Mac. They were also the recipients of major "deals" in real estate. I would think he couldn't have taken advantage of these deals if he stayed in his state schmoozing with his constituents.

I agree with him on limiting taxpayer funded trips "home", they are paid a salary and should pay their own way "home". Getting to know colleagues in DC will not help them actually know what their constituents want, need and/or receive.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> <<Probably both. Good riddance - couldn't be soon enough.>>>>


WHOO HOO!!!!!! There's one used tea bag out of the pot!
Let's watch how much crazier she gets now that she has nothing to lose. I got a text from my son at a very early hour this morning informing me about this. Made my day!!! Jim Graves will make a great congressman. 
Now the 6th district of Minnesota can expect to see the constituents needs met.
:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's a valid point, of course, but this post carries a whiff of something that I sounded the alarm about earlier. I'm not going to beat around the bush--do you and others now feel the right the speculate, comment on, and criticize my son or the way I appear to be raising him? Do you now consider him a fair and reasonable target?


Who actually speculated, commented on or criticized your son or the way you are raising him?

One comment was made, whether or not it was joking I will not comment. I will say that you have gone overboard on your reaction to that comment. You and your friends are going on and on about it, keeping it alive. You and your friends are MAKING him a target, certainly not the original poster. Unless I missed a post, she has not written another word about him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I guess your the "little man" cheeky refers to; nice to know I'm not the only one who finds the rhetoric going in circles


Yes, neither you or little man seem to know which way is up. Such a well suited pair or is it pear or pare? Help me out now here little man. Hope your new position as English and grammar cop keeps you out of trouble. I know how much you love your little badges on your tiny little chest. Just thought I should tell you wearing all that stuff actually makes your chest look smaller not larger. You may want to lose a few of them. :-(


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who actually speculated, commented on or criticized your son or the way you are raising him?
> 
> One comment was made, whether or not it was joking I will not comment. I will say that you have gone overboard on your reaction to that comment. You and your friends are going on and on about it, keeping it alive. You and your friends are MAKING him a target, certainly not the original poster. Unless I missed a post, she has not written another word about him.


And aren't you doing the same solowey?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> 4 Pinnochios to RU!


He/she is giving off a very bad odor. I think it's spreading from little man to RU and kitty. With mouths like that it is to be expected. They are all bottom feeders. They don't enjoy the light of day but some fresh air might do them some good.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> From NBCnews, FirstRead:*** The political consequences of an improving economy: When discussing the economy over the past couple of years, weve always kept this in mind: The U.S. economy is never as bad you might think it is, but its also not as good, either. That said, the recent economic news has been surprisingly good, despite the sequester cuts. Yesterday, as NBCs John Yang reported on Nightly News, we found out that house prices jumped to their highest level in seven years, and consumer confidence (according to the Conference Board) increased to a five-year high. The improving economy -- and improving economic confidence -- has a couple of potential political consequences. First, it changes the oppositions issue matrix. After all, the GOPs Where are the jobs? question has been replaced by What did the president know about the IRS or Benghazi? Second, it could impact the 2014 midterm environment. Remember, in the summer of 2010, the unemployment rate was at 9.5%, and that was as big of a factor in the GOP midterm gains that year as the health-care law or the cap-and-trade legislation. Of course, we have a LONG way to go until 2014, but the state of the economy is definitely something to watch.


Once again GW you are the voice of calm and reason. The right is going into panic mode and resorts to diversionary tactics. It does work well on their followers. They are so easily deceived. I think it is tragic that rather than acknowledge any progress made they would rather see our country decline so they can criticize a President they don't like. I wondered where all their noses went but now I know. Such a pity they would do that to themselves all in an effort to ruin someone else.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Would you explain how we would be buying oil from Canada from the oil pipe line?


They haven't figured that one out yet, Rocky. All their mental energy is being spent slamming Obama. It's all they know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Never claimed to be an expert in the American oil business nor do I want to be. And I don't know what you are referring to by boo boo - Bratty said most oil imports came from Canada and I said it wasn't true and I wished it was. To my knowledge, the Canadian percentage has increased but is still less than that from other countries.
> 
> Have no idea what you are talking about with Bush and mid east cartels


And kitty thinks she is so smart, meow. Maybe, you should check your sources and educate yourself. Practice what you preach.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And aren't you doing the same solowey?


No. I was criticizing her, by no means her son.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> I've had some good laughs reading all of this tonite.
> 
> Good thing she is only going to puke. If she sneezed her head would collapse.


Some one who calls herself momeee sure is full of herself. I love how she puts her disturbingly long posts out here and they are just the usual right wing talking points that "their" media puts out for them. I wonder if she even reads the stuff herself. Probably not. She is an obedient little soldier.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Slander!! Call your lawyer, Cheeky :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks for alerting me Patty but there is no need to fear Cheeky Blighter is here! It's only little man. He likes to huff and puff but he is as harmless as the three little pigs. If you ignore him he will eventually go away. It can take hours sometimes 'cause he is pretty slow understanding people aren't buying what he is selling.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> If somebody accuses you of slander, is that slanderous??


Help me Patty! Help me GW! Save me from the slanderous, slanderer person. Oh, I hope I spelled that right!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Speak for yourself, Cherf.


Patty, he is just jealous because Cheeky is so happy and such a good dancer. There is only one Cheeky and that would be me.
Sorry you are so sad and can't dance little man.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> At least these "temporary" jobs will be a whole lot cheaper to create than the "green" jobs Obama is endorsing. "Considerable environmental risk" is an exaggeration. The oil industry has come a long way in their pipeline technology and safety records. Spills will occur because no system is perfect. There is new technology being invented for spill technology all the time. The oil industry has made great progress in the last 30 + years in regards to the environment.


Oil spills happen; so do train derailments, tanker accidents, fires, explosions, bridge and overpass collapses, and any number of things that can hurt people and the enviornment. Not only does the oil industry continue to improve with technology and safety, so do civil and enviormental engineers and geologists. Community input and development permits are also part of the process.

The "temporary" jobs are related to building the pipeline and would provide both skilled and unskilled labour along the entire length of the pipeline. Permanent jobs would be required for pipeline monitoring and maintenance. Increased capacity for refineries and shipping also provide permanent jobs.

The oil would be sold in the same way it is now - through purchase contracts. Most of the US imported oil currently comes from OPEC and other independent producers. Canada supplies a little more than 1/3 of US imports -- it is the largest single supplier but it is not the source of most US imports. The other imported oil is transported to US by tankers which can also leak


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And kitty thinks she is so smart, meow. Maybe, you should check your sources and educate yourself. Practice what you preach.


That's so ugly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's so ugly.


How come it is only ugly when it comes from the left, CB? I never see you criticize the many ugly remarks coming from the right. Why is that? Should I cry too when kitty or one of your friends say something "ugly" to me or is it only the right who has hurt feelings? You and Kitty made me cry CB and that is ugly too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oil spills happen; so do train derailments, tanker accidents, fires, explosions, bridge and overpass collapses, and any number of things that can hurt people and the enviornment. Not only does the oil industry continue to improve with technology and safety, so do civil and enviormental engineers and geologists. Community input and development permits are also part of the process.
> 
> The "temporary" jobs are related to building the pipeline and would provide both skilled and unskilled labour along the entire length of the pipeline. Permanent jobs would be required for pipeline monitoring and maintenance. Increased capacity for refineries and shipping also provide permanent jobs.
> 
> The oil would be sold in the same way it is now - through purchase contracts. Most of the US imported oil currently comes from OPEC and other independent producers. Canada supplies a little more than 1/3 of US imports -- it is the largest single supplier but it is not the source of most US imports. The other imported oil is transported to US by tankers which can also leak


Have you figured out what the oil cartel is yet or OPEC or how the Bush family is tied into all this? You are posting a lot of your personal opinion out here. It would be nice if you could post fact based information to share. Do you have figures on the safety of moving oil by pipeline, vs tanker truck, vs rail. What about fracking and it's safety. Since you are in Canada maybe you don't care if our water supplies become polluted and unusable or that our farm lands become polluted and unusable. What about an explosion along the pipeline either accidental or deliberate. What a perfect target for terrorists. All the pipeline is intended to do is get Canadian oil to the gulf at the expense of and very real risk to the United States. I love Canada and the Canadian people but would you be OK if it were us doing this to your country?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> At least these "temporary" jobs will be a whole lot cheaper to create than the "green" jobs Obama is endorsing. "Considerable environmental risk" is an exaggeration. The oil industry has come a long way in their pipeline technology and safety records.


However far the oil industry has come in terms of technology, it's not nearly enough for a project of this complexity.

And the fact that TransCanada plans to lay that pipe through an active seismic region shows that, really, they haven't learned a darn thing as far as common sense and human decency go. They were fully prepared to run the pipe through the Sandhills and the Ogallala Aquifer, which supplies drinking water to 2 million people and supports twenty billion dollars in agriculture. Only under pressure did they agree to change the route. And their application to use thinner-than-normal steel for the pipe (while pumping at unusually high pressures) is a slap in the face to all who had and still have serious reservations about the whole thing.

In short, TransCanada is carrying out this project in the way that we have come to expect from big oil producers--slipshod planning, the most cost-effective (read: cheapest) materials they can get away with using, and a reckless disregard for the consequences.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

From AccountingPrinciples blog: "Despite their optimism, economists projections were actually lower than the BLS published results, as 165,000 jobs were added to the national economy last month. Long-term unemployment decreased to 4.4 million, a decline of 258,000, when compared to Marchs data. Since April 2012, the total number of long-term unemployed has decelerated by 687,000.

Even though the national underemployment rate rose to 13.9 percent and the average workweek for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls decreased to 34.4 hours, Aprils jobs report was quite positive for the most part. With total employment increasing by 293,000, and total unemployment declining by 83,000, the national jobless rate dropped to 7.5 percent, the lowest rate recorded since December 2008.

Recent jobs revisions were also very encouraging, as Februarys total job creation rose from 268,000 to 332,000, the highest monthly total since May 2010. And Marchs previously disappointing figures improved, rising to 138,000. As a result of these revisions, 208,000 new jobs have been generated per month, on average, since November 2012.

In fact, new jobs have now been added to the national economy every month since March 2010. A majority of these positions have been generated by the private sector."


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> However far the oil industry has come in terms of technology, it's not nearly enough for a project of this complexity.
> 
> And the fact that TransCanada plans to lay that pipe through an active seismic region shows that, really, they haven't learned a darn thing as far as common sense and human decency go. They were fully prepared to run the pipe through the Sandhills and the Ogallala Aquifer, which supplies drinking water to 2 million people and supports twenty billion dollars in agriculture. Only under pressure did they agree to change the route. And their application to use thinner-than-normal steel for the pipe (while pumping at unusually high pressures) is a slap in the face to all who had and still have serious reservations about the whole thing.
> 
> In short, TransCanada is carrying out this project in the way that we have come to expect from big oil producers--slipshod planning, the most cost-effective (read: cheapest) materials they can get away with using, and a reckless disregard for the consequences.


Susan - I see we are both posting concerning the pipeline. I hope our government has the good sense not to allow this ticking time bomb to blow up in our country. It offers us very little and yet creates huge risks for our country. Let's hope big oil will not have it's way with us again and walk away not having to bear any responsibility for the destruction it leaves where ever it goes. They have already done enough damage and if we need oil we can get it from the Bakken formation in North Dakota and Montana and ship it via rail to refineries and use the oil and natural gas for our needs here in the U.S. This can tide us over as we add renewable and safe sources of energy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

All the name calling makes me cry and sad.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love Canada and the Canadian people but would you be OK if it were us doing this to your country?


You read my mind, Cheeky. Why should Canadians care if our Midwest is awash in spilled oil? But Kitty should ask herself if it was worth it twenty years from now, when northern Alberta has been turned into a toxic sludge heap. Ultimately both countries are going pay the price for this ridiculous project.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All the name calling makes me cry and sad.


Thank you for your post CB. I know coming from you it is heartfelt and sincere. It makes me cry and sad too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Susan - I see we are both posting concerning the pipeline. I hope our government has the good sense not to allow this ticking time bomb to blow up in our country. It offers us very little and yet creates huge risks for our country. Let's hope big oil will not have it's way with us again and walk away not having to bear any responsibility for the destruction it leaves where ever it goes. They have already done enough damage and if we need oil we can get it from the Bakken formation in North Dakota and Montana and ship it via rail to refineries and use the oil and natural gas for our needs here in the U.S. This can tide us over as we add renewable and safe sources of energy.


Agree 100%. This pipe is going to be a disaster, and it seems unbelievable to me that both the Canadian and American governments can't see the iceberg lurking just off the port bow. There's no question that, sooner or later, this pipe is going to burst--that's what pipes do. And then what? Does the government have any ideas on how to go about sucking 900,000 barrels of dirty crude out of the cornfields?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree 100%. This pipe is going to be a disaster, and it seems unbelievable to me that both the Canadian and American governments can't see the iceberg lurking just off the port bow. There's no question that, sooner or later, this pipe is going to burst--that's what pipes do. And then what? Does the government have any ideas on how to go about sucking 900,000 barrels of dirty crude out of the cornfields?


Nope. Not a clue. Big oil is all about the bottom line and what is a little pollution when it isn't in your back yard. I remember that BP oil executive from England who complained about the inconvenience he suffered when the Gulf spill occurred and he was going to miss some of his son's school events back in England while the people in the Gulf who were displaced and not knowing if they could come back and live there. It took them forever to stop the spill so no they don't have safety plans in place to stop or cleanup the damage they do. That pretty much sizes up big oil's concern for their employees and the thousands of people's lives that they can ruin.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

There are already 2.5 million miles of pipelines in the US. The ones that break are usually over 50 years old.

Airplane travel is safer than travelling by car, but we usually only hear about the airplane crashes on national news, not every car crash. So one could conclude that using pipelines are safer than using trucks, but we only hear of the pipeline breaks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Airplane travel is safer than travelling by car, but we usually only hear about the airplane crashes on national news, not every car crash. So one could conclude that using pipelines are safer than using trucks, but we only hear of the pipeline breaks.


Are you joking? One crashed oil truck means about 200 barrels spilled, max--if this pipe "crashes" it'll flood the Midwest with 900,000+.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

President Obama says he learned about the IRS scandal when he read about it in the news  just like you! How can this possibly be true? If he REALLY didn't know  what else doesn't he know about? Is his staff conveniently forgetting to keep him looped in on other important issues? Who's in charge over there?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> There are already 2.5 million miles of pipelines in the US. The ones that break are usually over 50 years old.


True enough, technology has advanced in the last half-century...but TransCanada seems determined to carry on a grand old tradition of major ecological disasters by using the cheapest materials they can get away with, pumping under higher-than-normal pressure, and running the pipe through a seismically active region. No doubt they'll follow through on another old custom by trying to duck out of sight when comes time for the cleanup.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

You are right. We have had a pipeline in Alaska since before the early 80's. There has never been a "bursting" problem. I find it totally ludicrous, misinformed, uneducated, plain STUPID that anyone can say that there will be a problem. 

I think the STUPIDITY part is why there are problems with people on this site. You cannot cure STUPID.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> You are right. We have had a pipeline in Alaska since before the early 80's. There has never been a "bursting" problem. I find it totally ludicrous, misinformed, uneducated, plain STUPID that anyone can say that there will be a problem.
> 
> I think the STUPIDITY part is why there are problems with people on this site. You cannot cure STUPID.


Get out the tissues, Country Bumpkins--lukelucy's mouth is working overtime again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> You are right. We have had a pipeline in Alaska since before the early 80's. There has never been a "bursting" problem. I find it totally ludicrous, misinformed, uneducated, plain STUPID that anyone can say that there will be a problem.
> 
> I think the STUPIDITY part is why there are problems with people on this site. You cannot cure STUPID.


And you prove that to us daily, Lukelucy. Every time you post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi CB,

How are you doing? I am sure well. I just love your garden. Wish we had a longer growing season. 
Talk to you soon.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> President Obama says he learned about the IRS scandal when he read about it in the news  just like you! How can this possibly be true? If he REALLY didn't know  what else doesn't he know about? Is his staff conveniently forgetting to keep him looped in on other important issues? Who's in charge over there?


This news is what 3 weeks old??? No need to rehash it again, but if you must.....YAWN


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Latest job cut headlines from DailyJobCuts.com

Cheri Bloom Bridal and Formalwear in New Port Richey FL [Link]
Au Bon Pain at Broadway and York Street in New Haven CT [Link]
Update: Highway Technologies Inc - 740 Layoffs [Link]
Retailer Darty ( International ) - Plans Job Cuts [Link]
Update: Milan Schools MI - Layoffs Possible [Link]
Sal. Oppenheim ( International ) - 330 [Link]
Motorola ( China ) - Further Staff Layoffs [Link]
Presto Magic in Long Beach CA? [Link]
Pals Cabin in West Orange NJ [Link]
Mount Owen Mine ( International ) - 70 [Link]

Source: DailyJobCuts.com


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

double post


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Latest job cut headlines from DailyJobCuts.com
> 
> Cheri Bloom Bridal and Formalwear in New Port Richey FL [Link]
> Au Bon Pain at Broadway and York Street in New Haven CT [Link]
> ...


Makes your heart beat with joy, doesn't it Momee? Frankly I find it sad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Have you figured out what the oil cartel is yet or OPEC or how the Bush family is tied into all this? You are posting a lot of your personal opinion out here. It would be nice if you could post fact based information to share. Do you have figures on the safety of moving oil by pipeline, vs tanker truck, vs rail. What about fracking and it's safety. Since you are in Canada maybe you don't care if our water supplies become polluted and unusable or that our farm lands become polluted and unusable. What about an explosion along the pipeline either accidental or deliberate. What a perfect target for terrorists. All the pipeline is intended to do is get Canadian oil to the gulf at the expense of and very real risk to the United States. I love Canada and the Canadian people but would you be OK if it were us doing this to your country?


I'm not interested in Bush or your cartels but if you feel the need to inform, you can certainly post it. I've never posted on specific American politicians or policies and I'm not going to begin now -* it's up to Americans to decide how much oil they need, where to get it from and how to get it into your country*.

I already said all modes of transport have risks - how great they are and the relative safety between them is going to be determined by your American standards. Canada has had pipeline leakages and deliberate criminal damage; we've also had train derailments that polluted water and soil and required people to evacuate, same with tanker trucks. Your Exxon Valdez also damaged Can. coastal environment. You can do your own research and analysis for what has happed in your country. Despite these risks and some damage, there are still many thousands of miles of pipelines within and between our countries. Are you suggesting that they be turned off?

I feel badly about people who are killed or hurt and property that is damaged regardless of where it is or what caused it. As far as Americans doing "it" to Canada is concerned - maybe you didn't know that you have been for many decades. It was the American Seven Sisters who started most of the oil and gas development in Canada and many American companies are sill active here. It was American demand that created the original pipelines within Canada and between our countries. American tankers sail from Alaska through our coastal waters to your ports, just as foreign tankers are sailing into your coastal ares to ofload shipments from the mid east and S. America

Bottom line - your country, your decision


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Momee, tell your Republicans in Congress to stop wasting our time and money, and get to work on these jobs bills.
They have paralyzed this country with their partisan game playing. Complaining about it here isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Boy, Canada does not seem to like America.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Makes your heart beat with joy, doesn't it Momee? Frankly I find it sad.


Susan, 
When have you even known me to be unkind or happy to know of anyone's troubles? Honestly, I fail to see why you even bother to respond with your sarcasm. The only one it pleases seems to be yourself, but I fail to understand, and I find your comments sad. What is it about your life that has made you so eager to shoot zingers rather than trying to have a meaningful conversation? But sadder still is the fact that every day hard working people in our country are losing their jobs because factors in the ECONOMY force layoffs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: pipeline
Raise your hand if you want it going through your backyard.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Susan,
> When have you even known me to be unkind or happy to know of anyone's troubles? Honestly, I fail to see why you even bother to respond with your sarcasm. The only one it pleases seems to be yourself, but I fail to understand, and I find your comments sad. What is it about your life that has made you so eager to shoot zingers rather than trying to have a meaningful conversation? But sadder still is the fact that every day hard working people in our country are losing their jobs because factors in the ECONOMY force layoffs.


Once again, tell your Republican senators and congressmen to get to work. I have contacted my senators and congressmen about this.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Momee, tell your Republicans in Congress to stop wasting our time and money, and get to work on these jobs bills.
> They have paralyzed this country with their partisan game playing. Complaining about it here isn't going to change anything.


Not MY repubs, not my dems. I am an Independent and am not afraid to criticize either side, and Ii am just as willing to praise either side...not much opportunity to do that. However, I communicate my concerns with both sides when appropriate. Can't understand why those I perceive as dems need to be so accusatory and divisive. Enough of that in our govt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Susan,
> When have you even known me to be unkind or happy to know of anyone's troubles? Honestly, I fail to see why you even bother to respond with your sarcasm. The only one it pleases seems to be yourself, but I fail to understand, and I find your comments sad. What is it about your life that has made you so eager to shoot zingers rather than trying to have a meaningful conversation? But sadder still is the fact that every day hard working people in our country are losing their jobs because factors in the ECONOMY force layoffs.


Once again, tell your Republican senators and congressmen to get to work. I have contacted my senators and congressmen about this. We put them into office and they work for us, not Mitch McConnell, the Tea Party, or Obama. They are employed by us.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Susan,
> When have you even known me to be unkind or happy to know of anyone's troubles? Honestly, I fail to see why you even bother to respond with your sarcasm. The only one it pleases seems to be yourself, but I fail to understand, and I find your comments sad. What is it about your life that has made you so eager to shoot zingers rather than trying to have a meaningful conversation? But sadder still is the fact that every day hard working people in our country are losing their jobs because factors in the ECONOMY force layoffs.


Frankly I made a number of comments about the pipeline in just the last hour--well-thought out, and certainly not intended to insult or hurt any conservative in the thread. The end result of all that was lukelucy leaping at my head screaming insults and names. How can that be considered "meaningful conversation"?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Not MY repubs, not my dems. I am an Independent and am not afraid to criticize either side, and Ii am just as willing to praise either side...not much opportunity to do that. However, I communicate my concerns with both sides when appropriate. Can't understand why those I perceive as dems need to be so accusatory and divisive. Enough of that in our govt.


Momeee
Are you an independent voter or do you belong to the American Independent Party? Two different things. I know you say that you read and post from all sources, but it seems to me that most are from far right news sources and opinion pieces. That's your right, of course, but I was just wondering . . .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

How many senators and representatives in the Federal government can we list who are actually trying to cooperate and churn out some decent legislation to solve our current problems? Are there any?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Re: pipeline
> Raise your hand if you want it going through your backyard.


Not me...but I wouldn't mind seen it diverted two states over to run through Bachmann's house. Front door to back, with a special outlet that empties into her swimming pool.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Not MY repubs, not my dems. I am an Independent and am not afraid to criticize either side, and Ii am just as willing to praise either side...not much opportunity to do that. However, I communicate my concerns with both sides when appropriate. Can't understand why those I perceive as dems need to be so accusatory and divisive. Enough of that in our govt.


Then write to both and let them know that you want things done! This is the lamest congress in US history.
We as citizens need to saty on their backs and get them working again. The Speaker has no control, obviously.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How many senators and representatives in the Federal government can we list who are actually trying to cooperate and churn out some decent legislation to solve our current problems? Are there any?


Bachmann proposed repealing Obamacare for the 37th time :lol: :lol: :lol: But I do get your point. Partisan politics are killing this country.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Momeee
> Are you an independent voter or do you belong to the American Independent Party? Two different things. I know you say that you read and post from all sources, but it seems to me that most are from far right news sources and opinion pieces. That's your right, of course, but I was just wondering . . .


Yes, to both, independent both and registered with AIP. I try to read as widely as possible, but it seems that lately I have posted some right leaning stuff. But that's what is resonating with me and how messed up I see this country. Honestly, I haven't read anything from the dems that I was comfortable reposting (and this will get some negative comments, I'm sure); what I have read from dem sites did not have a ring of truth in them. I've received some criticism for posts, but never rebuttals...are the critics unable to rebut, or do they just want to engage in hurling insults because they don't agree? Personally, I could never blindly agree with one side (rep or dem) even if I were a member of either party. There is both good and bad on each side, and I'm not seeing that many here subscribe to that belief. What do you think?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bachmann proposed repealing Obamacare for the 37th time :lol: :lol: :lol: But I do get your point. Partisan politics are killing this country.


They can't even agree on what the problems are! How bad is that? We have bridges falling down and highways in disrepair, but nobody wants to look at legislation to repair infrastructure. Why is that?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then write to both and let them know that you want things done! This is the lamest congress in US history.
> We as citizens need to saty on their backs and get them working again. The Speaker has no control, obviously.


agreed...but how many people, here and in your personal acquaintances, do you know who actually take the time to write, call, or email their congressmen? Once elected, they are on the gravy train...the longer they stay in power the more they feather their nests. So, yes, I'm a little skeptical of the way things don't get done...and what they will say and do to remain on the gravy train.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Momee, tell your Republicans in Congress to stop wasting our time and money, and get to work on these jobs bills.
> They have paralyzed this country with their partisan game playing. Complaining about it here isn't going to change anything.


 Do you know how many jobs bills Boehner brought to the floor? Remember his main ficus has been on job creation: 1 jobs bill for veterans. And they areon vacation,,,,again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They can't even agree on what the problems are! How bad is that? We have bridges falling down and highways in disrepair, but nobody wants to look at legislation to repair infrastructure. Why is that?


Not to mention 2 train derailments in 2 days. We need that most and look how many jobs that will create!
After the I -35 bridge collapsed in Minneapolis, we rebuilt a bridge in my town. The city got the money from the state. Bachmann was up here cutting the ribbon and taking credit for it. But in the meantime, our roads are a disaster. They keep tar patching, but in this climate, it does no good. There are orange traffic cones everywhere, but nobody working near them.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not me...but I wouldn't mind seen it diverted two states over to run through Bachmann's house. Front door to back, with a special outlet that empties into her swimming pool.


How about Bacmann quitting?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> How about Bacmann quitting?


Isn't that something? Of course I'm thrilled, but there's a ghastly rumor floating around that she might try to get the GOP Presidential nomination.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, to both, independent both and registered with AIP. I try to read as widely as possible, but it seems that lately I have posted some right leaning stuff. But that's what is resonating with me and how messed up I see this country. Honestly, I haven't read anything from the dems that I was comfortable reposting (and this will get some negative comments, I'm sure); what I have read from dem sites did not have a ring of truth in them. I've received some criticism for posts, but never rebuttals...are the critics unable to rebut, or do they just want to engage in hurling insults because they don't agree? Personally, I could never blindly agree with one side (rep or dem) even if I were a member of either party. There is both good and bad on each side, and I'm not seeing that many here subscribe to that belief. What do you think?


Well, of course I see good and bad on both sides, but because of my basic beliefs and philosophy regarding government in general, I think there's more bad stuff coming from the right. If a person starts off with the belief that government is too big, that government is not their friend, and that government can't do anything right, there's nowhere else to go. It's already a dead end. I don't understand why all these representatives from the right who complain about big government want to go to work for big government. Are they just there with one goal---to squelch anything "big government" wants to do? They aren't very impressive in making any kind of a display about looking for consensus on any issues except getting Obama impeached, jailed, or thwarted in any way. The Democrats certainly aren't perfect, that's for sure, but the philosophy of the party makes me agree with their side most often.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Have to feed the dogs and us.
Latergators


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you know how many jobs bills Boehner brought to the floor? Remember his main ficus has been on job creation: 1 jobs bill for veterans. And they areon vacation,,,,again.


That man makes my blood boil. I wish he would grow a set and take control of things.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Have to feed the dogs and us.
> Latergators


Ciao!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You read my mind, Cheeky. Why should Canadians care if our Midwest is awash in spilled oil? But Kitty should ask herself if it was worth it twenty years from now, when northern Alberta has been turned into a toxic sludge heap. Ultimately both countries are going pay the price for this ridiculous project.


I wonder what the residents of Ft. McMurray and surrounding communities think of your desciption? Would you make the same comments about mining and resource based communities in your country?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Have to feed the dogs and us.
> Latergators


Okie dokie. See u later Andrea


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder what the residents of Ft. McMurray and surrounding communities think of your desciption? Would you make the same comments about mining and resource based communities in your country?


Of course. Any kind of damage to the environment is inexcusable. My husband's native village is located at the edge of a strip mine, and the conditions there are unbelievable. The air stinks, the water flowing out the taps is discolored, and ground the village playground is located on literally bubbles and steams.

The end result of tar sands production would seem to be almost as bad. This from the New York Times:

"The most obvious reason is that tar sands production is one of the worlds most environmentally damaging activities. It wrecks vast areas of boreal forest through surface mining and subsurface production. It sucks up huge quantities of water from local rivers, turns it into toxic waste and dumps the contaminated water into tailing ponds that now cover nearly 70 square miles.

Also, bitumen is junk energy. A joule, or unit of energy, invested in extracting and processing bitumen returns only four to six joules in the form of crude oil. In contrast, conventional oil production in North America returns about 15 joules. Because almost all of the input energy in tar sands production comes from fossil fuels, the process generates significantly more carbon dioxide than conventional oil production."

Believe me, I take no pleasure in imaging the damage done to Alberta in the next 10-20 years. Nor to I like the thought of the Midwest literally swimming in oil when that pipe ruptures. I think both the American and the Canadian general public are being sold a bill of goods by their respective governments, and in the end they are the ones who will pay.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> How about Bacmann quitting?


Yes! Yes! Doing cartwheels!!! I want someone who will take care of the problems in this district, not a bobblehead who runs arund demigoging making a fool out of herself.
This is a great day for me! And other Minnesotans I am sure


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course. Any kind of damage to the environment is inexcusable. My husband's native village is located at the edge of a strip mine, and the conditions there are unbelievable. The air stinks, the water flowing out the taps is discolored, and ground the village playground is located on literally bubbles and steams.
> 
> The end result of tar sands production would seem to be almost that bad. This from the New York Times:
> 
> ...


Have you seen pictures of the tar sands in Alberta? It is horrifying. They have to use cannons to scare the birds away so they won't land in the newly made poison lakes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish Bachman would get the repub nomination for president. Whoever ran against her would be a shoo-in.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Have you seen pictures of the tar sands in Alberta? It is horrifying. They have to use cannons to scare the birds away so they won't land in the newly made poison lakes.


Unfortunately yes. Looks like the aftermath of a nuclear war. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I wish Bachman would get the repub nomination for president. Whoever ran against her would be a shoo-in.


Are you sure about that? I think many conservatives would vote for Barney the Dinosaur as long as he was sporting a GOP pin on his chest. I mean, look how Sanford managed to reclaim his seat after skipping the country to be with his mistress.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you sure about that? I think many conservatives would vote for Barney the Dinosaur as long as he was sporting a GOP pin on his chest. I mean, look how Sanford managed to reclaim his seat after skipping the country to be with his mistress.


You're probably right--I mean left. I always underestimate (or overestimate) the general public.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

People keep bringing up the House and job bills. Where is the Senate and it's budget over the last 5+ years?

What type of job bills would you like to see? If it contains stimulus, I am against it. If it cuts taxes I am all for it. Because if there weren't so many taxes and regulations on businesses maybe they would start hiring. With Obamacare businesses are cutting hours and getting rid of full time jobs. You have the plumbers union (almost positive it is that one, I could be wrong) asking for a repeal of Obamacare because it is costing them jobs. You have an IRS targeting people and companies that lean to the right. You have the Wildlife Agency going after Gibson guitars. Who in business wants to deal with the Federal Government? Then add on the State and local governments and it is just not worth it. I would never in a million years consider starting a business, just not worth the time to cut through the regulations, red tape and paperwork to make it profitable or even fun. I had enough headaches when building an addition getting all the right type of surveys and permits, can't imagine how many of Dante's circles of hell I would have to go through to start a business.

Let's face it, government so big and intrusive that it has over powered the will to be a go getter. Think of all the empty store fronts you see, and it reinforces my thoughts


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes! Yes! Doing cartwheels!!! I want someone who will take care of the problems in this district, not a bobblehead who runs arund demigoging making a fool out of herself.
> This is a great day for me! And other Minnesotans I am sure


Oops , spelled demagoguing wrong above


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> agreed...but how many people, here and in your personal acquaintances, do you know who actually take the time to write, call, or email their congressmen? Once elected, they are on the gravy train...the longer they stay in power the more they feather their nests. So, yes, I'm a little skeptical of the way things don't get done...and what they will say and do to remain on the gravy train.


Momee,
Never doubt that a small group of committed citizens can change the world. Do you know why?
Because it is the only thing that has.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I wish Bachman would get the repub nomination for president. Whoever ran against her would be a shoo-in.


Heck, we could run Martin Sheen and he'd win.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Boy, Canada does not seem to like America.


I'm sorry if I gave you that impression Lukelucy. I think most Canadians and Americans like each other and are happy that we are neighbours. I was replying to Cheeky's post about the proposed pipeline between our countries and her question about how I would feel if Americans put installations into Canada.

IMO the oil indusry has been good for Alberta and for Canada and for the American companies that set up shop in Canada. In the last 75 years we've learned a lot more about environmental risks, safety and technology. I believe we will continue to see improvements in those areas.

But as I said, only Americans can make the decision if, when and how to proceed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: off2knit ? About businesses and hiring
The rules and regulations that businesses have to follow are there for several reasons, and I don't understand why that should prevent them from hiring. Please explain.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you joking? One crashed oil truck means about 200 barrels spilled, max--if this pipe "crashes" it'll flood the Midwest with 900,000+.


Susan off knows everything and obviously doesn't care about polluting our water supplies and land. Facts never get in her way. She just opens her mouth and out in comes. It's so much easier that way. Who cares if there isn't anything left here after she makes her departure from the planet. It's the Tea Party/GOP way. Let someone else clean up the mess they make.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Who in business wants to deal with the Federal Government? Then add on the State and local governments and it is just not worth it. I would never in a million years consider starting a business, just not worth the time to cut through the regulations, red tape and paperwork to make it profitable or even fun.


You may consider your hypothetical business a source of fun and (hopefully) profit, but if you have employees working under you their livelihoods, even their lives, are in your hands. All those burdensome rules and regulations are there in part to protect their health and safety. Would you really want to eliminate them just to increase the "fun" factor for yourself?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This news is what 3 weeks old??? No need to rehash it again, but if you must.....YAWN


Momeee loves seeing her own posts on the forum. They make no sense just like lukelucy and her nonsense. I just try to pass them by. Nothing there to see and certainly nothing to discuss.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course. Any kind of damage to the environment is inexcusable. My husband's native village is located at the edge of a strip mine, and the conditions there are unbelievable. The air stinks, the water flowing out the taps is discolored, and ground the village playground is located on literally bubbles and steams.
> 
> The end result of tar sands production would seem to be almost as bad. This from the New York Times:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your husband's village, but it sounds nothing at all like Ft. MCMurray. You mentioned before that he was from eastern Eur and I mentioned that I had family in the old east Ger. The Russians had little or no concern for the environment and it showed when the wall came down. I believe both of our countries have progressed as people became more aware of health, safety and environmental concerns. I think progress will continue to be made because people are smart, industrious and want to live in a better society.

The oilsands is a subject that raises a passionate response on both sides. My SIL, her husband and kids lived there for 5 years and found a lot of positives and a few negatives. The actual mine sites are ugly but a lot of landscaping has been done. The technology for tailings has also improved. The cannons are fired to protect birds similar to that used at some airports and windmill farms. There is still a lot of hunting and fishing in the area. It has provided good incomes for many people.

Would you truly be willing to go the the many mining communities across the US and tell them to shut down their operations, lay off their employees, shut down their businesses I`m not trying to be argumentative, I`m trying to understand how you balance the pros and cons


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you prove that to us daily, Lukelucy. Every time you post.


I wonder if lukelucy has a clue of how wrong her post is. She must still be living in the last century. It's a pity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> At least these "temporary" jobs will be a whole lot cheaper to create than the "green" jobs Obama is endorsing. "Considerable environmental risk" is an exaggeration. The oil industry has come a long way in their pipeline technology and safety records. Spills will occur because no system is perfect. There is new technology being invented for spill technology all the time. The oil industry has made great progress in the last 30 + years in regards to the environment.


Yeah, tell that to the people in Alabama and Louisiana.
All for the love of oil, our seas wil be empty of fish, our water no longer drinkable, our natural habitats polluted.
Can you explain "new technology for spill technology"?
Clean energy is the way to go if we want a planet for our descendants to live on. Even if it supplements what we use now, it will be a huge step in protecting our environment.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you truly be willing to go the the many mining communities across the US and tell them to shut down their operations, lay off their employees, shut down their businesses I`m not trying to be argumentative, I`m trying to understand how you balance the pros and cons


This is a tough question, but as I appreciate your sincerity I'll do my best to answer it.

Current estimates state that the world can expect to run out of oil in approximately forty years--but this isn't entirely true as there will always be oil deposits that are simply to risky and too expensive to try to access. It would seem that we're already approaching that point--the stuff we can simply drill and pump is running low, and for every remaining deposit left we have to weigh the pros and cons of trying to get it out of the ground and "process" it into a form we can use.

Possibly the stuff in Alberta has some value and should be used, and there are quite a few ways of making that process less risking. Even taking the oil to the Gulf part way by trucks will mean less pipeline and consequently less chance of accidents and leaks. I also believe that TransCanada needs to avoid running that pipe through a seismically unstable area--there was an earthquake there just ten years ago that registered 4.7, which is pretty impressive for the Midwest.

What else? I feel TransCanada should use the best quality materials, especially as they want to pump at higher-than-normal pressures. A disaster plan should be formulated and put in place before the first barrel travels down the pipe from north to south. Sufficient funds need to be set aside to cover the cost of cleanup, of relocating ten of thousands of people if necessary, of propping up the agricultural sector if those corn fields disappear under feet of goo. Money to keep that pipe secure from terrorists--and with 1700 miles of pipe protect that won't come cheap--funds to provide for the Native American tribes who've received the dubious honor of having that pipe laid right across their ancestral lands. Money for educating the public on the principles of energy conservation, money for the wildlife funds, money for more breeding programs for endangered animals, whose numbers will dwindle when a massive iron pipeline cuts right across their breeding and nesting grounds.

Quite a tall order, I know. But it all ties into the question of whether the oil is worth it or not--and with each year this issue is going to grow more and more complicated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> This is a tough question, but as I appreciate your sincerity I'll do my best to answer it.
> 
> Current estimates state that we can expect to run out of oil in approximately forty years--but this isn't entirely true as there will always be oil deposits that are simply to risky and too expensive to try to access. It would seem that we're already approaching that point--the stuff that we can simply drill and pump out is running low, and for every remaining deposit left we have to weigh the pros and cons of trying to get it out of the ground and "process" it into a form we can use.
> 
> ...


What kind of bicycle do you ride?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> Susan,
> When have you even known me to be unkind or happy to know of anyone's troubles? Honestly, I fail to see why you even bother to respond with your sarcasm. The only one it pleases seems to be yourself, but I fail to understand, and I find your comments sad. What is it about your life that has made you so eager to shoot zingers rather than trying to have a meaningful conversation? But sadder still is the fact that every day hard working people in our country are losing their jobs because factors in the ECONOMY force layoffs.


Gee Momeee do your postings help the people who have lost jobs? No. Do your tea Party/GOP legislatures do one thing in Washington to create jobs or encourage their wealthy contributors to create jobs? No. You and your party are major contributors to the poor ecomomy so why don't you tell them to get off their dead butts and start doing something for the people they represent. Instead you are your buddies blame Obama for everything and take no responsibilty for the damage you are doing to our country. You are all so obsessed with hatred you can't see the forest for the trees can you? I have never seen a bunch of people working so hard against their own best interests as the current day GOP since it was over run by the Tea Party people. If you expect anyone to take you seriously put something worthwhile out here to discuss and stop your Obama bashing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Do you want to know what brand of shoes I buy too? >>>



Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of bicycle do you ride?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Gee Momeee do your postings help the people who have lost jobs? No. Do your tea Party/GOP legislatures do one thing in Washington to create jobs or encourage their wealthy contributors to create jobs? No. You and your party are major contributors to the poor ecomomy so why don't you tell them to get off their dead butts and start doing something for the people they represent. Instead you are your buddies blame Obama for everything and take no responsibilty for the damage you are doing to our country. You are all so obsessed with hatred you can't see the forest for the trees can you? I have never seen a bunch of people working so hard against their own best interests as the current day GOP since it was over run by the Tea Party people. If you expect anyone to take you seriously put something worthwhile out here to discuss and stop your Obama bashing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wow! Cheeky!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....Do you want to know what brand of shoes I buy too? >>>


Oh excuse me I thought I was talking to Susan. :wink:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an open forum. I was just whispering.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh excuse me I thought I was talking to Susan. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is an open forum. I was just whispering.


Ok :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Re: pipeline
> Raise your hand if you want it going through your backyard.


Heck, no!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wow! Cheeky!


New Obama Headache: Unions Unhappy About ObamaCare 
How delicious. It would appear that all that glitters is not gold. In a two week period wherein The One has been besieged by numerous scandals, now he has unions pissed at him. Love it.
File this under, We told you, but you wouldnt listen.
WASHINGTON (AP)  When President Barack Obama pushed his health care overhaul plan through Congress, he counted labor unions among his strongest supporters.
But some unions leaders have grown frustrated and angry about what they say are unexpected consequences of the new law  problems that they say could jeopardize the health benefits offered to millions of their members.
The issue could create a political headache next year for Democrats facing re-election if disgruntled union members believe the Obama administration and Congress arent working to fix the problem.
It makes an untruth out of what the president said, that if you like your insurance, you could keep it, said Joe Hansen, president of the United Food and Commercial Workers International Union. That is not going to be true for millions of workers now.
The problem lies in the unique multiemployer health plans that cover unionized workers in retail, construction, transportation and other industries with seasonal or temporary employment. Known as Taft-Hartley plans, they are jointly administered by unions and smaller employers that pool resources to offer more than 20 million workers and family members continuous coverage, even during times of unemployment.
The union plans were already more costly to run than traditional single-employer health plans. The Affordable Care Act has added to that cost  for the unions and other plans  by requiring health plans to cover dependents up to age 26, eliminate annual or lifetime coverage limits and extend coverage to people with pre-existing conditions.
Were concerned that employers will be increasingly tempted to drop coverage through our plans and let our members fend for themselves on the health exchanges, said David Treanor, director of health care initiatives at the Operating Engineers union.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Another thought to keep you awake at night.

Saudi Paper: Obama is the Weakest US President Ever
05/28/13 

MEMRI reported: 
In his May 21, 2013 column, Mashari Al-Zaydi, columnist for the London-based Saudi daily Al-Sharq Al-Awsat, harshly criticized President Barack Obama and his foreign policy, particularly as it relates to the crisis in Syria.
Al-Zaydi wrote that Obamas handling of the Syrian crisis had proven his failure as president, showing him as completely lacking in leadership ability, hesitant and diffident, and overall the weakest president in the history of the United States. He added that it is because of these failings that Obama allowed the crisis in Syria to escalate to the current situation, and that it is he who caused the wound to become deeper and the bloodshed to continue. He also stated that Obamas hesitant and failed leadership in the Middle East, and especially in Syria, had laid the groundwork for the development of extremism and sectarian violence greater than those of Al-Qaeda.

This column by Al-Zaydi joins a series of recent articles in the Saudi press that attacked Americas policy on Syria following the American-Russian agreement to hold an international conference at which a political solution to the Syrian crisis will be sought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...baffle em with bs.>>>



momeee said:


> New Obama Headache: Unions Unhappy About ObamaCare
> How delicious. It would appear that all that glitters is not gold. In a two week period wherein The One has been besieged by numerous scandals, now he has unions pissed at him. Love it.
> File this under, We told you, but you wouldnt listen.
> WASHINGTON (AP)  When President Barack Obama pushed his health care overhaul plan through Congress, he counted labor unions among his strongest supporters.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZ bazinga!



momeee said:


> Another thought to keep you awake at night.
> 
> Saudi Paper: Obama is the Weakest US President Ever
> 05/28/13
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> ...................
> 
> Quite a tall order, I know. But it all ties into the question of whether the oil is worth it or not--and with each year this issue is going to grow more and more complicated.


Thanks for your comments - you are right, it is a tall order and sets a much higher standard than that in place for all of the existing pipelines - even those in CA which has even more seismic activity. It will be interesting to see how it is managed. Oilsands production will continue because there is a lot of demand for it; China has been contracting for more oil and has also purchased some oil companies.

You did reply in your prev post that you would be prepared to apply the same comments to mining communities in the US but didn`t answer my question about having those operations and dependent jobs and businesses closed -- is that something you will comment further on


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Heck, we could run Martin Sheen and he'd win.


H-ll, you could run Charlie Sheen and HE would win!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Gee Momeee do your postings help the people who have lost jobs? No. Do your tea Party/GOP legislatures do one thing in Washington to create jobs or encourage their wealthy contributors to create jobs? No. You and your party are major contributors to the poor ecomomy so why don't you tell them to get off their dead butts and start doing something for the people they represent. Instead you are your buddies blame Obama for everything and take no responsibilty for the damage you are doing to our country. You are all so obsessed with hatred you can't see the forest for the trees can you? I have never seen a bunch of people working so hard against their own best interests as the current day GOP since it was over run by the Tea Party people. If you expect anyone to take you seriously put something worthwhile out here to discuss and stop your Obama bashing.


Bravo, Cheeky, bravo! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Gee Momeee do your postings help the people who have lost jobs? No. Do your tea Party/GOP legislatures do one thing in Washington to create jobs or encourage their wealthy contributors to create jobs? No. You and your party are major contributors to the poor ecomomy so why don't you tell them to get off their dead butts and start doing something for the people they represent. Instead you are your buddies blame Obama for everything and take no responsibilty for the damage you are doing to our country. You are all so obsessed with hatred you can't see the forest for the trees can you? I have never seen a bunch of people working so hard against their own best interests as the current day GOP since it was over run by the Tea Party people. If you expect anyone to take you seriously put something worthwhile out here to discuss and stop your Obama bashing.


I had asked the question before, what do you want them to do? 

I believe the best thing the government could do is get out of the way. Of course some regulations are necessary but many are overwhelming. Don't blame the Tea Party. If you look at Virginia, our economy is surviving and we have a large Tea Party organization here.

One thing I agree with the Tea Party is that government is too large. The government spends money like a drunk'n sailor. It is so large that it is taking over a year to process disabled veteran's benefits. The government will not enforce the laws on the books, but selectively chooses which laws they want to enforce. (The New Black Panther's and voter intimidation, the immigration laws already on the books etc)

Another thing is to revamp the tax code, go to a flat tax or user tax. Easy, simple, and fair. 

But again I ask the question, what do you want the government to do?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You did reply in your prev post that you would be prepared to apply the same comments to mining communities in the US but didn`t answer my question about having those operations and dependent jobs and businesses closed -- is that something you will comment further on


Frankly the American mining industry isn't something I know a great deal about--but I'd never lobby for the closing of the tar sands operation in Alberta, it's just not my business. How far to go with tar sand production is something Canadians have to decide for themselves, just as we have to decide whether or not to let that 1700 mile long pipeline be erected.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Another great way the administration is wasting our tax dollars.

What were armed, out of uniform Homeland Security police doing at a Tea Party IRS protest? I think that there were under 100 people there with posters walking around a parking lot. In fact, I bet the average age was 60, and one of the older ladies was using a walker. I could see a few local police there, just to be there if one of those older people had a heart attack, but armed Homeland Security police?

Is this another example of Obama's Chicago style intimidation practices?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Another great way the administration is wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> What were armed, out of uniform Homeland Security police doing at a Tea Party IRS protest? I think that there were under 100 people there with posters walking around a parking lot. In fact, I bet the average age was 60, and one of the older ladies was using a walker. I could see a few local police there, just to be there if one of those older people had a heart attack, but armed Homeland Security police?
> 
> Is this another example of Obama's Chicago style intimidation practices?


May I ask why Obama has anything to do with this? Did the order come from the Oval Office? Was Obama's signature on it? Is everything his fault?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> May I ask why Obama has anything to do with this? Did the order come from the Oval Office? Was Obama's signature on it? Is everything his fault?


Gee, Rocky, get with the program... of course it is! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> This column by Al-Zaydi joins a series of recent articles in the Saudi press that attacked Americas policy on Syria following the American-Russian agreement to hold an international conference at which a political solution to the Syrian crisis will be sought.


The fact that the SAUDIS are criticizing our policy toward Syria should clue you in to how ridiculous the assessment is. Even though the Saudia Arabia is supposed to be our ally it stands as one of the weirdest and worst friendships that ever existed. Guess what--they hate us!--and they're not at all shy about expressing their belief that we're a nation of godless infidels. During the first Iraqi war we sent troops over there to protect them and their oil, and they showed their gratitude by insisting that our servicewomen honor their religious codes by covering their heads in public and never leaving the barracks without a male escort. As a general policy I take a stand against anything they say and do--if they're in favor of something there's an excellent chance that the proposal is ludicrous, bigoted, and quite possibly insane.
I can accept the fact (with great reluctance) that both countries are benefiting from the wary sort of friendship that exists between us--they need protection and we need oil--but I live for the day when this will no longer be necessary. Probably the only plus about the oil running out in forty years is that we can finally turn our backs of The Kingdom of Sand and let them try to defend themselves. Without the oil they're nothing!--let those mullahs build their little castles as high as they please--just means they'll be buried under more tons of grit when they have nothing more to offer and no one is on hand to shovel them out.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

medusa said:


> Gee, Rocky, get with the program... of course it is! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Talk about Omnipotent, this guy is The One!! If this were true, he could do almost everything he said he would without any problem. Oh.........that would be a dictator wouldn't it? Is he or isn't he?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that the SAUDIS are criticizing our policy toward Syria should clue you in to how ridiculous the assessment is. Even though the Saudia Arabia is supposed to be our ally it stands as one of the weirdest and worst friendships that ever existed. Guess what--they hate us!--and they're not at all shy about expressing their belief that we're a nation of godless infidels. During the first Iraqi war we sent troops over there to protect them and their oil, and they showed their gratitude by insisting that our servicewomen honor their religious codes by covering their heads in public and never leaving the barracks without a male escort. As a general policy I take a stand against anything they say and do--if they're in favor of something there's an excellent chance that the proposal is ludicrous, bigoted, and quite possibly insane.
> I can accept the fact (with great reluctance) that both countries are benefiting from the wary sort of friendship that exists between us--they need protection and we need oil--but I live for the day when this will no longer be necessary. Probably the only plus about the oil running out in forty years is that we can finally turn our backs of The Kingdom of Sand and let them try to defend themselves. Without the oil they're nothing!--let those mullahs build their little castles as high as they please--just means they'll be buried under more tons of grit when they have nothing more to offer and no one wants to bother shoveling them out.


Absolutely. It's one of the vilest places I can think of on this earth. And our countries deal with these monstrous people. Strange how human rights rarely extend to women.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Talk about Omnipotent, this guy is The One!! If this were true, he could do almost everything he said he would without any problem. Oh.........that would be a dictator wouldn't it? Is he or isn't he?


In the GOP minds Obama is indeed an insidious and awe-inspiring combination of Hitler, Jim Jones, Pol Pot, Idi Amin, and every other dictator one can name. Really amazing how the conservatives have transformed our mild-mannered Commander in Chief into a larger-than-life boogeyman who has the strings controlling every government agency firmly in hand.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Absolutely. It's one of the vilest places I can think of on this earth. And our countries deal with these monstrous people. Strange how human rights rarely extend to women.


Agree--I can't stand them. Their record on women's rights is appalling--even the nation's donkeys are treated with more consideration and respect. It they weren't sitting on a huge deposit of oil they'd never get a way with it--all the crude keeps the diplomatic machinery running smoothly, but stand back and watch as they approach the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> May I ask why Obama has anything to do with this? Did the order come from the Oval Office? Was Obama's signature on it? Is everything his fault?


Responsibility is a unique concept... You may share it with others, but your portion is not diminished. You may delegate it, but it is still with you... If responsibility is rightfully yours, no evasion, or ignorance or passing the blame can shift the burden to someone else. Unless you can point your finger at the man who is responsible when something goes wrong, then you have never had anyone really responsible.

Think this idea fits the job description of the president


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Makes your heart beat with joy, doesn't it Momee? Frankly I find it sad.


What we need to remember is that while there are layoffs, there are also new companies being developed. I notice many of these companies are located in the northern part of the US. I think that becomes a regional issue.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> How many senators and representatives in the Federal government can we list who are actually trying to cooperate and churn out some decent legislation to solve our current problems? Are there any?


Wait, let me think, there is umm, no not him, maybe ummmm, no, not her. Well, this could take awhile.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Yes, to both, independent both and registered with AIP. I try to read as widely as possible, but it seems that lately I have posted some right leaning stuff. But that's what is resonating with me and how messed up I see this country. Honestly, I haven't read anything from the dems that I was comfortable reposting (and this will get some negative comments, I'm sure); what I have read from dem sites did not have a ring of truth in them. I've received some criticism for posts, but never rebuttals...are the critics unable to rebut, or do they just want to engage in hurling insults because they don't agree? Personally, I could never blindly agree with one side (rep or dem) even if I were a member of either party. There is both good and bad on each side, and I'm not seeing that many here subscribe to that belief. What do you think?


I agree - there are good and bad on both sides and I am saddened by the finger pointing and greediness - they are not acting for the good of the people anymore. Instead, they are trying their best to ensure they make Obama look like an ineffective leader to prove some point that won't matter one day. Cooperation is the key!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Heck, we could run Martin Sheen and he'd win.


He might actually be a good president!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> New Obama Headache: Unions Unhappy About ObamaCare
> How delicious. It would appear that all that glitters is not gold. In a two week period wherein The One has been besieged by numerous scandals, now he has unions pissed at him. Love it.
> File this under, We told you, but you wouldnt listen.
> WASHINGTON (AP)  When President Barack Obama pushed his health care overhaul plan through Congress, he counted labor unions among his strongest supporters.
> ...


I read this too. Interesting article, isn't it. I do find it amusing that they didn't understand this earlier than now.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Another thought to keep you awake at night.
> 
> Saudi Paper: Obama is the Weakest US President Ever
> 05/28/13
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I personally don't think this has any merit knowing what we do about Saudi and how they feel about the US.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> May I ask why Obama has anything to do with this? Did the order come from the Oval Office? Was Obama's signature on it? Is everything his fault?


I think that was a smart move considering the Boston bombing and high level of feelings these days.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Another great way the administration is wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> What were armed, out of uniform Homeland Security police doing at a Tea Party IRS protest? I think that there were under 100 people there with posters walking around a parking lot. In fact, I bet the average age was 60, and one of the older ladies was using a walker. I could see a few local police there, just to be there if one of those older people had a heart attack, but armed Homeland Security police?
> 
> Is this another example of Obama's Chicago style intimidation practices?


ABSOLUTELY! Its where he learned to rule.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Thanks for posting this. I personally don't think this has any merit knowing what we do about Saudi and how they feel about the US.


No, it doesn't--but it sure shows how desperate the conservatives are for allies. Personally I hope the relationship continues and strengthens--there's more than one rightist voice I'd like to hear muffled by the folds of a huge burka.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Mommee - I do appreciate that you are posting some interesting items. I enjoy reading items I have not seen before. Any information is enlightening. It's refreshing from the name calling and inane posts of others.

GW


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

..." I believe the best thing the government could do is get out of the way. Of course some regulations are necessary but many are overwhelming. Don't blame the Tea Party. If you look at Virginia, our economy is surviving and we have a large Tea Party organization here.

One thing I agree with the Tea Party is that government is too large. The government spends money like a drunk'n sailor. It is so large that it is taking over a year to process disabled veteran's benefits. The government will not enforce the laws on the books, but selectively chooses which laws they want to enforce. (The New Black Panther's and voter intimidation, the immigration laws already on the books etc)

Another thing is to revamp the tax code, go to a flat tax or user tax. Easy, simple, and fair.

But again I ask the question, what do you want the government to do?[/quote]

@Off2 knit, You are so correct. Those in power have to prostitute themselves so they keep their support (remember o's little whisper to ther Russian guy about wait til after the election?). That mentality is rampant in D.C. "You scratch my back I'll..." Relection is king, so until there is aground swell against the status quo, not much can happen.

With the push to legalize all the illegals, and hand them a free ride our esteemed leaders are insuring they will have a voting base to keep their cushy jobs( and I use jobs loosely). Did you see the article from the US regarding terrorists and how much money they get on welfare? I'm going to post it. It made me think of the Boston Bombers and how they lived, free education, nice car (BMW), etc. It is the way this country is going with entitlements . No oversight and regulation.

Tues. the Boston news reported that in MA over 2 million in EBT benefits were received and SPENT by dead folks and finally someone is calling for an investigation and better validation of IDs. Really? Our tax dollars at work. Lets give them more!
If you are interested, do some reading on what has happened in Denmark with the enormous influx of Muslims...

All your suggestions are good and valid, your observations are correct.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sick of hearing about "Chicago rule" and "Chicago intimidation" that is frequently applied to defining Obama. I rather doubt it comes from impartial sources, it's straight from the Tea Party and/or ultra-conservative organizations that dig for mud-slinging tactics that they think resonate with their followers. And I guess these terms do resonate with the far right because they're used with a moderate amount of frequency. If you're having difficulty finding words to oppose policies, sling mud.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

mommeee

Again it raises the question, who is truly responsible? Maybe if Obama had run a company, knew how to lead, accepted the responsibility for the actions for the people he assigned to posts all of this would not have happened. But once again, he fails to man up and take responsibility for his actions.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm sick of hearing about "Chicago rule" and "Chicago intimidation" that is frequently applied to defining Obama. I rather doubt it comes from impartial sources, it's straight from the Tea Party and/or ultra-conservative organizations that dig for mud-slinging tactics that they think resonate with their followers. And I guess these terms do resonate with the far right because they're used with a moderate amount of frequency. If you're having difficulty finding words to oppose policies, sling mud.


Well I am sick and tired of hearing about how all it is Bush's fault. Time for him to man up and admit that he is an incompetent CEO for our country


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

..." I believe the best thing the government could do is get out of the way. Of course some regulations are necessary but many are overwhelming. Don't blame the Tea Party. If you look at Virginia, our economy is surviving and we have a large Tea Party organization here.

That's a pretty big leap. Are we supposed to believe that the Tea Party is responsible for the survival of Virginia's economy? Is there cause and effect at work? Or maybe the state is surviving because Cuccinelli had the woman on the state seal more thoroughly clad?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Mommee - I do appreciate that you are posting some interesting items. I enjoy reading items I have not seen before. Any information is enlightening. It's refreshing from the name calling and inane posts of others.
> 
> GW


GWP Thank you. The name calling and the nasties confirm my belief that there are deep psychological, and intellectual issues at play and the Nasties do not deserve any response. Actually there is never anything substantive to reply to!!! They are possibly envious of those who wouldn't support o's policies...perhaps they are dependent on them and threatened fiscally. I'd guess they've had lonely, miserable lives and never learned to get along. What ever - theirs is not a normal social exchange of ideas. Can you imagine living near, or working with them? I wouldn't imagine they had much success in their working lives. When I see the offending avatars I simply scroll by as there is NOTHING that they could post to me personally that would have any affect, on my posting - which is one of their 'hidden' goals - to scare everyone away so they can back-slap their mind-numbing cronies... Their approach to social interaction is clearly described in the DSM.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> mommeee
> 
> Again it raises the question, who is truly responsible? Maybe if Obama had run a company, knew how to lead, accepted the responsibility for the actions for the people he assigned to posts all of this would not have happened. But once again, he fails to man up and take responsibility for his actions.


Interesting comment--is this the same person that complained that all those bothersome rules and regulations governing the health and safety of employees would cut into the "fun" of running one's own business?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that the SAUDIS are criticizing our policy toward Syria should clue you in to how ridiculous the assessment is. Even though the Saudia Arabia is supposed to be our ally it stands as one of the weirdest and worst friendships that ever existed. Guess what--they hate us!--and they're not at all shy about expressing their belief that we're a nation of godless infidels. During the first Iraqi war we sent troops over there to protect them and their oil, and they showed their gratitude by insisting that our servicewomen honor their religious codes by covering their heads in public and never leaving the barracks without a male escort. As a general policy I take a stand against anything they say and do--if they're in favor of something there's an excellent chance that the proposal is ludicrous, bigoted, and quite possibly insane.
> I can accept the fact (with great reluctance) that both countries are benefiting from the wary sort of friendship that exists between us--they need protection and we need oil--but I live for the day when this will no longer be necessary. Probably the only plus about the oil running out in forty years is that we can finally turn our backs of The Kingdom of Sand and let them try to defend themselves. Without the oil they're nothing!--let those mullahs build their little castles as high as they please--just means they'll be buried under more tons of grit when they have nothing more to offer and no one is on hand to shovel them out.


We are not allowed to fly the American flag either.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Absolutely. It's one of the vilest places I can think of on this earth. And our countries deal with these monstrous people. Strange how human rights rarely extend to women.


@ susan and aw9358 - right on . we're in bed with these guys and we need to get our. Human rights there? Not. 
However, their assessment of O does have teeth.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> We are not allowed to fly the American flag either.


I didn't know that!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Responsibility is a unique concept... You may share it with others, but your portion is not diminished. You may delegate it, but it is still with you... If responsibility is rightfully yours, no evasion, or ignorance or passing the blame can shift the burden to someone else. Unless you can point your finger at the man who is responsible when something goes wrong, then you have never had anyone really responsible.
> 
> Think this idea fits the job description of the president


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: the buck stops at the top and crying 'I had no knowledge of..." is no excuse.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Another great way the administration is wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> What were armed, out of uniform Homeland Security police doing at a Tea Party IRS protest? I think that there were under 100 people there with posters walking around a parking lot. In fact, I bet the average age was 60, and one of the older ladies was using a walker. I could see a few local police there, just to be there if one of those older people had a heart attack, but armed Homeland Security police?
> 
> Is this another example of Obama's Chicago style intimidation practices?


I suppose many of them were armed.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I read this too. Interesting article, isn't it. I do find it amusing that they didn't understand this earlier than now.


I think they understood but read somewhere early on that 'some' unions would be exempt from ACA, as are govt. workers.
Now chickens are coming home to roost, they realize that o isn't always truthful and isn't good at keeping promises, and they aren't happy. They did give him a lot of money, didn't they?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I love your words Off2knit! Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Mommee - I do appreciate that you are posting some interesting items. I enjoy reading items I have not seen before. Any information is enlightening. It's refreshing from the name calling and inane posts of others.
> 
> GW


 :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Thanks for posting this. I personally don't think this has any merit knowing what we do about Saudi and how they feel about the US.


I agree- to a point, but we consider them allies, need their oil - even tho' I question their allegiance and support of terrorist recruiting and training groups. 
Weren't the terrorist on 9/11/01 from Saudi? 
In the 90s didn't we send troops to Riyadh? My memory isn't so good about long ago foreign history/relations so if anyone is interested here are some sites that contain interesting info on those relations.

1.http://www.almc.army.mil/ALU_INTERNAT/CountryNotes/CENTCOM/SAUDI%20ARABIA.pdf - a U.S. training facility in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia 400 Americans train the Saudi National Guard to use weapons bought from the U.S. "The Islamic Movement for Change threatened Americans last spring here, saying that if Americans didn't leave by the first of July that they would take some violent actions," said Raymond Mabus, the U.S. ambassador to Saudi Arabia.

2.http://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/serials/files/cato-handbook-policymakers/2003/9/hb108-53.pdf
he U.S. Alliance with Saudi Arabia
The U.S. Government should....

3.The Scandal of U.S.-Saudi Relations by Daniel Pipes	
National Interest Winter 2002/03
http://www.madawialrasheed.org/index.php/site/more/64/ Madawi Al-Rasheed charts how religious scholars in Saudi Arabia reacted and adapted to the Arab uprisings
There is nothing that prompts us to encourage revolution as it is enshrined in danger... .It just comes when profound reform has stumbled.
Salman al-Awdah, Islamist


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> I think they understood but read somewhere early on that 'some' unions would be exempt from ACA, as are govt. workers.
> Now chickens are coming home to roost, they realize that o isn't always truthful and they aren't happy. They did give him a lot of money, didn't they?


http://news.heartland.org/newspaper-article/2012/03/06/labor-unions-get-lions-share-final-aca-waivers


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> mommeee
> 
> Again it raises the question, who is truly responsible? Maybe if Obama had run a company, knew how to lead, accepted the responsibility for the actions for the people he assigned to posts all of this would not have happened. But once again, he fails to man up and take responsibility for his actions.


Correct his 'work' as a community organizer formed the foundation as to his approach to 'governing'...get their support, by any means possible and keep it by rewarding them. Even in his days in the senate in Illinois he did NOTHING substantive.(Google it, & his record of writing legislation and voting)
His background, education, and job experience have nothing to do with economics, or running a business successfully, let alone running a country. Many of his appointees/ staffers are there as his cronies not due to their experience and expertise. He wants 'yes' men, not liberal thinkers and problem solvers. He can't propose or support meaningful budgets...but we all know that. He obviously doesn't meet with and 'supervise' his employes/appointees to the degree he should. WH staffers complain that he is often absent (as he was in the IL. senate), he misses crucial policy meetings, yet some believe he is doing a great job.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Well I am sick and tired of hearing about how all it is Bush's fault. Time for him to man up and admit that he is an incompetent CEO for our country


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

He needs to take responsibility for his team and decisions, or lack thereof.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> We are not allowed to fly the American flag either.


Shame on us for allowing this to stand!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I think they understood but read somewhere early on that 'some' unions would be exempt from ACA, as are govt. workers.
> Now chickens are coming home to roost, they realize that o isn't always truthful and they aren't happy. They did give him a lot of money, didn't they?


Well, I understand there are those that will dislike the ACA but others will definitely benefit. It's not a perfect plan but it's a step in the right direction in my opinion. I believe the health care situation has been needed to be addressed for a long time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I agree- to a point, but we consider them allies, need their oil - even tho' I question their allegiance and support of terrorist recruiting and training groups.
> Weren't the terrorist on 9/11/01 from Saudi?
> In the 90s didn't we send troops to Riyadh? My memory isn't so good about long ago foreign history/relations so if anyone is interested here are some sites that contain interesting info on those relations.
> 
> ...


I dislike that we are "allies" of a sort. I don't trust them at all.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I suppose many of them were armed.


Probably - concealed.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://news.heartland.org/newspaper-article/2012/03/06/labor-unions-get-lions-share-final-aca-waivers


Good article. Thanks. Promises not kept as ACA needs more taxpayer funding to keep OCare going. Unions Benefit the Most
According to Edward Haislmaier, a senior research fellow in health policy studies at the Heritage Foundation, labor unions benefited the most from the administrations waivers.
A lot of those waivers are for union plans where the union runs the plan for the workers and the employers contribute, Haislmaier said.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well, I understand there are those that will dislike the ACA but others will definitely benefit. It's not a perfect plan but it's a step in the right direction in my opinion. I believe the health care situation has been needed to be addressed for a long time.


Absolutely, affordable health care is needed for those who don't have it privately-as a choice- or though their employers/retirement. I've supported that concept for years, having seen the working poor be unable to afford basic care for sick kids, etc. But what o has pushed thru, with out proper research and planning, and lied about, (consider promises made to unions to get support) is an abomination. People and businesses who previously had affordable health care, will now be paying much more - so many will not be able to afford it, and business won't be able to offer it either. Paying a fine is preferable for some. Social welfare programs are very generous with Medicaid coverage...in my experience Medicaid covered more than my 'Cadillac' BC/BS - which was very expensive.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I dislike that we are "allies" of a sort. I don't trust them at all.


Neither do I--not for a second. Fifteen out of nineteen of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi nationals. They are, literally, killing us, which it makes it all the more of a disgrace to cite them to justify one's anti-Obama sentiments.

They say money can't buy friendship, but oil obviously can--especially when, like the Saudis, you're sitting on 350 billion barrels of the stuff.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Neither do I--not for a second. Fifteen out of nineteen of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi nationals. They are, literally, killing us, which it makes it all the more of a disgrace to cite them to justify one's anti-Obama sentiments.
> 
> They say money can't buy friendship, but oil obviously can--especially when, like the Saudis, you're sitting on 350 billion barrels of the stuff.


if not friendship- loyalty with a dose of disdain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you joking? One crashed oil truck means about 200 barrels spilled, max--if this pipe "crashes" it'll flood the Midwest with 900,000+.


Proof of this? There are safety measures included in every mile of the pipeline. If breeched, the safety measures will shut the pipeline down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....only if you're on the GOP side. The rest of us.....we're more discriminating of our friends.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> Neither do I--not for a second. Fifteen out of nineteen of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi nationals. They are, literally, killing us, which it makes it all the more of a disgrace to cite them to justify one's anti-Obama sentiments.
> 
> They say money can't buy friendship, but oil obviously can--especially when, like the Saudis, you're sitting on 350 billion barrels of the stuff.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> President Obama says he learned about the IRS scandal when he read about it in the news  just like you! How can this possibly be true? If he REALLY didn't know  what else doesn't he know about? Is his staff conveniently forgetting to keep him looped in on other important issues? Who's in charge over there?


I find it very interesting that the WH counsel knew of the targeting, yet Obama was "kept in the dark". Saying over and over that "I did not know" about (which ever scandal) only makes this administration look like the fools they appear to be to the rest of the world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...that sure helped in the Gulf and Exxon Valdez.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> Proof of this? There are safety measures included in every mile of the pipeline. If breeched, the safety measures will shut the pipeline down.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This news is what 3 weeks old??? No need to rehash it again, but if you must.....YAWN


Do catch up on your sleep, this scandal is not going away, since new info is being uncovered everyday. Amazing isn't it that there actually were no "rouge agents" after all. The targeting came from higher levels within the IRS. Be a good soldier and turn away from the truth. You will be rewarded with a large ice cold glass of Kool Aid. Don't forget to say thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it very interesting that the WH counsel knew of the targeting, yet Obama was "kept in the dark". Saying over and over that "I did not know" about (which ever scandal) only makes this administration look like the fools they appear to be to the rest of the world.


Actually, Obama is vey well liked by our allied countries around the world. Scandal is a big word to use.
This was going on during the Bush admin too. Why didn't Bush know about it or do anything about it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> How many senators and representatives in the Federal government can we list who are actually trying to cooperate and churn out some decent legislation to solve our current problems? Are there any?


One can probably count them on one hand.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do catch up on your sleep, this scandal is not going away, since new info is being uncovered everyday. Amazing isn't it that there actually were no "rouge agents" after all. The targeting came from higher levels within the IRS. Be a good soldier and turn away from the truth. You will be rewarded with a large ice cold glass of Kool Aid. Don't forget to say thank you.


Rouge agents? Are they the ones who decide who is wearing too much blush? Perhaps you meant "rogue" agents.
The commissioner was fired and I am sure more heads will roll. Personally, I don't like what happened anymore than you do.
I'll pass on the Kool Aid. And you should too. It's not good for you.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it very interesting that the WH counsel knew of the targeting, yet Obama was "kept in the dark". Saying over and over that "I did not know" about (which ever scandal) only makes this administration look like the fools they appear to be to the rest of the world.


Agreed. And when the clip of the 3 Denyers, Carney. O, and Holder, was put together and run - showing all the denials, it was comical, yet frightening that they think the American public will swallow their lies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not me...but I wouldn't mind seen it diverted two states over to run through Bachmann's house. Front door to back, with a special outlet that empties into her swimming pool.


So this is part of a "meaningful discussion"? Okay, got it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And you picking certain posts to be snide about is??


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> They can't even agree on what the problems are! How bad is that? We have bridges falling down and highways in disrepair, but nobody wants to look at legislation to repair infrastructure. Why is that?


Probably because Congress has spent the money taken in for the repairs on some other foolish project. They most likely can't account for where the money went or are too embarrassed to admit where they did spend the money.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can say that a good part of it is being spent on all of these worthless, time wasting witch hunts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Another great way the administration is wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> What were armed, out of uniform Homeland Security police doing at a Tea Party IRS protest? I think that there were under 100 people there with posters walking around a parking lot. In fact, I bet the average age was 60, and one of the older ladies was using a walker. I could see a few local police there, just to be there if one of those older people had a heart attack, but armed Homeland Security police?
> 
> Is this another example of Obama's Chicago style intimidation practices?


Where was this protest being held?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Most infrastructure is paid for by the individual states. Highway repair is often funded by the gasoline sales tax revenue. I know some federal money is allocated but not sure how much.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can say that a good part of it is being spent on all of these worthless, time wasting witch hunts.


Let's pay for investigating scandals that really aren't so we can ensure no one hears that the country's economy is improving. What a lovely idea.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You may consider your hypothetical business a source of fun and (hopefully) profit, but if you have employees working under you their livelihoods, even their lives, are in your hands. All those burdensome rules and regulations are there in part to protect their health and safety. Would you really want to eliminate them just to increase the "fun" factor for yourself?


The purpose of a for profit business is to make a profit. It should also be fun for the owner to grow that business. When the owner is having fun, all sorts of new business innovations can be though up and implemented. Health and safety rules and regulations aside, because that is a no brainer, the other regulations and mandates are costing business owners a tremendous amount of money and time to comply with. Tying up a business owners hands is equal to killing innovation. I hear many small business owners say they are thinking of closing shop because they can no longer deal with the regulations.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Where was this protest being held?


St. Louis

<<<<<<<<<whispering @dame, thank for copying me, what a compliment. Hard for you to come up with your own ways of communicating, so glad I could help>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Let's pay for investigating scandals that really aren't so we can ensure no one hears that the country's economy is improving. What a lovely idea.


Have we not learned WELL that Republicans are masters in wasting our money! Remember Whitewater for example.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, tell that to the people in Alabama and Louisiana.
> All for the love of oil, our seas wil be empty of fish, our water no longer drinkable, our natural habitats polluted.
> Can you explain "new technology for spill technology"?
> Clean energy is the way to go if we want a planet for our descendants to live on. Even if it supplements what we use now, it will be a huge step in protecting our environment.


Weren't you paying attention during the BP oil spill? There were numerous companies that came to the gulf states with their products and they were used successfully. The only problems with this "clean" energy now, is that it really isn't all that clean. There is a lot more work that needs to be done to the "clean" energy to make it clean. specifically the batteries that are required to be used with solar power.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Let's pay for investigating scandals that really aren't so we can ensure no one hears that the country's economy is improving. What a lovely idea.


And heaven forbid that any negative info or evidence could be uncovered that could expose the guilty parties....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Let's pay for investigating scandals that really aren't so we can ensure no one hears that the country's economy is improving. What a lovely idea.


Wonder why Republicans are so much against our country improving in many areas.

Unemployment down.
Federal deficit down more than expected.
Housing Market up.
Housing prices rising again.
Stock Market up.
One War less and an other coming to an end.
But is looks like McCain is looking to start the next one. Let us
protest vehemently against such foolishness.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The purpose of a for profit business is to make a profit. It should also be fun for the owner to grow that business. When the owner is having fun, all sorts of new business innovations can be though up and implemented. Health and safety rules and regulations aside, because that is a no brainer, the other regulations and mandates are costing business owners a tremendous amount of money and time to comply with. Tying up a business owners hands is equal to killing innovation. I hear many small business owners say they are thinking of closing shop because they can no longer deal with the regulations.


Drive around your own state and see how many businesses , stores, etc. are closed. In MA, NH and VT the numbers are staggering and depressing. Why would a private business person choose to invest (throw away) money in a state that will tax it out of business?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hi Folks. Back from the outing to the Wine Country. We who have the pleasure to live at least close to it seem to have a good attitude towards most things in life. No wonder Nancy Pelosi has no problem working hard with a smile.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wonder why Republicans are so much against our country improving in many areas.
> 
> Unemployment down.
> Federal deficit down more than expected.
> ...


I respectfully disagree. Check your sources.
There are so many signs That Show Our Economy Is Headed in the Wrong Direction

1. In its most recent budget and economic forecast, the non-partisan Congressional Budget Office (CBO) forecasted that the economy is expected to grow at a sluggish pace of just 1.4%. They also expect unemployment to remain above 7.5% this year, noting that 2013 would set a record for the longest period of high unemployment since the Great Depression. [CNSNews.com]

2. For 192 straight months, the number of American workers collecting federal disability payments has increased. (8,830,026 as of January) In January of 1997, the last time that figure decreased, there were 24 Americans working full-time for each person collecting disability. Today, there are only 13 Americans working full-time for each person collecting disability. [CNSNews.com]

3. If converted into cash payments, total welfare spending in the US equals approximately $168 per day for every household in poverty. Thats higher than the $137 median income per day.[Senate Budget Committee  Senator Jeff Sessions (R  Alabama)]

4. We were told If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan.  President Barack Obama on Tuesday, August 11th, 2009. The CBO also estimates that President Obamas health care law will push 7 million people out of their job-based insurance coverage(Thats more than twice the previous estimate. [Washington Times]), and there are expectations that there will be a doctor shortage.

5. Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP  or food stamps) participation increased 74.9% from October of 2007 to October 2012.
October 2007  27,177,788
October 2012  47,525,329
Thats over 20 million people added. [Food Research and Action Center]

6. January of 2013 saw an addition of 157,000 jobs, but the labor force participation rate remained at 63.6%.
Prior to Obama taking office, the last time the labor force participation rate was that low was in December of 1981. [BLS.gov]

7. Tax Increases
It came as quite a shock and surprise when President Obama raised payroll taxes on 77% of taxpayers. Many Democrats exploded on Twitter that they had been duped. But the Democrat Party is just warming up  its seeking another $1 trillion by the end of the year. There are many more ways working Americans will be hit with higher and/or new taxes, many of which have been noted in this thread.

8. Immigration Amnesty will add millions to the rolls of welfare, medicaid, food stamps, and other social programs.

9. Businesses are closing and/or going bankrupt every week. In every town, and in every state that I have been in over the last year, it seems that there are increasingly more empty stores or buildings where once there were successful businesses. Is it like that all over the US? In your town and cities? I haven't seen evidence of new businesses opening up, filling the spots, or construction of new buildings or factories.

10. Entitlement spending is already so high that the cost of all entitlement programs plus interest on the debt is nearly equal to total federal revenue. That means virtually everything else the government does is being paid for with borrowed money, the report from the Institute for Policy Innovation discloses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Well, I understand there are those that will dislike the ACA but others will definitely benefit. It's not a perfect plan but it's a step in the right direction in my opinion. I believe the health care situation has been needed to be addressed for a long time.


We should have had such a system for a hundred years already.
Limping far behind all developed countries and even many 3rd world ones.
It is not perfect but far superior to what we had which was nothing for the not rich. 
We shall be working to make further improvement which all
other countries are doing on a regular basis. As medicine marches by leaps and bounds so must the care for all people.

If Republicans had implemented such a system they would be dancing in the streets but instead they worked against it again and again and again. Sore losers they are now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> New Obama Headache: Unions Unhappy About ObamaCare
> How delicious. It would appear that all that glitters is not gold. In a two week period wherein The One has been besieged by numerous scandals, now he has unions pissed at him. Love it.
> File this under, We told you, but you wouldnt listen.
> WASHINGTON (AP)  When President Barack Obama pushed his health care overhaul plan through Congress, he counted labor unions among his strongest supporters.
> ...


The poor little union bosses have been duped into backing Obamacare. How shocking!

Bob Laszewski, a health care industry consultant, stated "the real fear among unions is that a lot of these labor contracts are very expensive and now employers are going to have an alternative to very expensive labor health benefits".

The ACA does not allow workers in the union plans to receive the subsidies that those in the health care exchanges will have available. The union bosses are whining about this and want to be able to receive these subsidies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> May I ask why Obama has anything to do with this? Did the order come from the Oval Office? Was Obama's signature on it? Is everything his fault?


It is his administration, like it or not. What every agency does/does not do is a reflection on him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that the SAUDIS are criticizing our policy toward Syria should clue you in to how ridiculous the assessment is. Even though the Saudia Arabia is supposed to be our ally it stands as one of the weirdest and worst friendships that ever existed. Guess what--they hate us!--and they're not at all shy about expressing their belief that we're a nation of godless infidels. During the first Iraqi war we sent troops over there to protect them and their oil, and they showed their gratitude by insisting that our servicewomen honor their religious codes by covering their heads in public and never leaving the barracks without a male escort. As a general policy I take a stand against anything they say and do--if they're in favor of something there's an excellent chance that the proposal is ludicrous, bigoted, and quite possibly insane.
> I can accept the fact (with great reluctance) that both countries are benefiting from the wary sort of friendship that exists between us--they need protection and we need oil--but I live for the day when this will no longer be necessary. Probably the only plus about the oil running out in forty years is that we can finally turn our backs of The Kingdom of Sand and let them try to defend themselves. Without the oil they're nothing!--let those mullahs build their little castles as high as they please--just means they'll be buried under more tons of grit when they have nothing more to offer and no one is on hand to shovel them out.


then you should be in favor of America producing its own oil. It's one sure way to wean the country off of OPEC oil.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Drive around your own state and see how many businesses , stores, etc. are closed. In MA, NH and VT the numbers are staggering and depressing. Why would a private business person choose to invest (throw away) money in a state that will tax it out of business?


Those states don't attract big business like others states do and they have high taxes. I understand why businesses are closing. We have that issue in some areas of Texas but the majority of areas are thriving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> Agreed. And when the clip of the 3 Denyers, Carney. O, and Holder, was put together and run - showing all the denials, it was comical, yet frightening that they think the American public will swallow their lies.


I agree very scary. Seems like deception is the new rule. :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...that sure helped in the Gulf and Exxon Valdez.>>>


<<<<whispering... I thought the Exxon Valdez was an oil tanker, not a pipeline and the Gulf is a body of water, also not a pipeline. >>> silly me.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I respectfully disagree. Check your sources.
> There are so many signs That Show Our Economy Is Headed in the Wrong Directionquote]
> 
> My thoughts:
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Rouge agents? Are they the ones who decide who is wearing too much blush? Perhaps you meant "rogue" agents.
> The commissioner was fired and I am sure more heads will roll. Personally, I don't like what happened anymore than you do.
> I'll pass on the Kool Aid. And you should too. It's not good for you.


The "acting" commissioner was fired. The one that didn't take any responsibility (certainly is a popular theme, isn't it?), as he said it was before his time. So big deal on the firing.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Hi Folks. Back from the outing to the Wine Country. We who have the pleasure to live at least close to it seem to have a good attitude towards most things in life. No wonder Nancy Pelosi has no problem working hard with a smile.


Welcome back!!! Any particular vineyard you preferred? I really enjoyed Bravante on Hollow Mountain in Napa.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Agreed. And when the clip of the 3 Denyers, Carney. O, and Holder, was put together and run - showing all the denials, it was comical, yet frightening that they think the American public will swallow their lies.


They have been for the last 5 years. Nothing new on that front.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you picking certain posts to be snide about is??


After reading page after page of your snide comments, just thought I would join in and see if it's any fun. You all seem to enjoy it so. Me, not so much.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Where was this protest being held?


At various IRS offices around the country.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Hi Folks. Back from the outing to the Wine Country. We who have the pleasure to live at least close to it seem to have a good attitude towards most things in life. No wonder Nancy Pelosi has no problem working hard with a smile.


Welcome back, Huckleberry. Yes, nothing like a good glass of Merlot to make life more pleasant--good for the heart as well.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> then you should be in favor of America producing its own oil. It's one sure way to wean the country off of OPEC oil.


Actually I'd rather use up theirs first. The sooner that country is reduced to an insignificant pile of sand the better off the world will be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Drive around your own state and see how many businesses , stores, etc. are closed. In MA, NH and VT the numbers are staggering and depressing. Why would a private business person choose to invest (throw away) money in a state that will tax it out of business?


I agree with you and stated that many a small businessperson's hands are tied by all the new regulations. There are many saying they are thinking of closing their businesses.

Yet there are those that are convinced the economy is speeding along to a full recovery, while it is merely moving at a snails pace.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> H-ll, you could run Charlie Sheen and HE would win!


Charlie is a lot more fun than his Dad, if you can stand that much fun! You are too funny, medusa. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> <<<<whispering... I thought the Exxon Valdez was an oil tanker, not a pipeline and the Gulf is a body of water, also not a pipeline. >>> silly me.


Quite right, solowey. There is a difference. BP's operation was carried out in the Gulf waters via a drilling rig with a capacity of 1,000 to 5,000 barrels per day. The tar sands pipeline will stretch across the American Midwest, and 900,000 barrels are expected to flow through it every 24 hours. If it takes TransCanada one hour to completely seal a leak (dream on) that's 37,500 barrels oozing across the corn fields. As BP discovered--too late--when an oil production or delivery system sustains enough damage to spring a leak there's an excellent chance that the system controlling the emergency valves and cutoff switches has been damaged as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Quite right, solowey. There is a difference. BP's operation was carried out in the Gulf waters via a drilling rig with a capacity of 1,000 to 5,000 barrels per day. The tar sands pipeline will stretch across the American Midwest, and 900,000 barrels are expected to flow through it every 24 hours. If it takes TransCanada one hour to completely seal a leak (dream on) that's 37,500 barrels oozing across the corn fields. As BP discovered--too late--when an oil production or delivery system sustains enough damage to spring a leak there's an excellent chance that the system controlling the emergency valves and cutoff switches has been damaged as well.


You are attempting to compare two different things here. First is that BP was an oil rig, not a pipeline. The pipeline has the ability to shut itself down at the area of the spill/leak (or as close as possible) via computers, thus preventing the kind of spill produced by the BP oil rig.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you and stated that many a small businessperson's hands are tied by all the new regulations. There are many saying they are thinking of closing their businesses.
> 
> Yet there are those that are convinced the economy is speeding along to a full recovery, while it is merely moving at a snails pace.


I believe that this is the longest and slowest recovery in history. Didn't take RR this long, and he inherited a horrific economy. But that is right, no ones remembers this because RR did not blame Carter, he just got to work and did his job. RR got a lot accomplished with Democrats holding both Houses. So with having the Senate in his pocket, why can't Obama do twice as much as RR? Well that is answer we all know.....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are attempting to compare two different things here. First is that BP was an oil rig, not a pipeline. The pipeline has the ability to shut itself down at the area of the spill/leak (or as close as possible) via computers, thus preventing the kind of spill produced by the BP oil rig.


I'm going to repeat my last sentence:

As BP discovered--too late--when an oil production or delivery system sustains enough damage to spring a leak there's an excellent chance that the system controlling the emergency valves and cutoff switches has been damaged as well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that the SAUDIS are criticizing our policy toward Syria should clue you in to how ridiculous the assessment is. Even though the Saudia Arabia is supposed to be our ally it stands as one of the weirdest and worst friendships that ever existed. Guess what--they hate us!--and they're not at all shy about expressing their belief that we're a nation of godless infidels. During the first Iraqi war we sent troops over there to protect them and their oil, and they showed their gratitude by insisting that our servicewomen honor their religious codes by covering their heads in public and never leaving the barracks without a male escort. As a general policy I take a stand against anything they say and do--if they're in favor of something there's an excellent chance that the proposal is ludicrous, bigoted, and quite possibly insane.
> I can accept the fact (with great reluctance) that both countries are benefiting from the wary sort of friendship that exists between us--they need protection and we need oil--but I live for the day when this will no longer be necessary. Probably the only plus about the oil running out in forty years is that we can finally turn our backs of The Kingdom of Sand and let them try to defend themselves. Without the oil they're nothing!--let those mullahs build their little castles as high as they please--just means they'll be buried under more tons of grit when they have nothing more to offer and no one is on hand to shovel them out.


Amen - Susan. Momeee obviously knows very little about what she is posting. I have checked where she finds her posts and to my surprise they are all ultra right wing leaning sources. I wish when people post they at least could stand behind what is said and explain why they posted it. I believe she only goes to her preferred sites and if it is out there she copies it and posts it here. Perhaps if she could put her posts in some kind of context it would be meaningful and could be discussed but to this point it is all just meaningless propaganda coming from the right. I'm willing to listen to you Momeee if you would like to explain your posts and maybe help us try to understand what your posts mean to you. If you have constructive suggestions on how to make the country better I am willing to listen.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

medusa said:


> Gee, Rocky, get with the program... of course it is! :roll: :roll: :roll:


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

<<<<<<<<whispering to mommeee, you are doing a great job explaining your points. I can prove it because cheeky is speaking in a condescending way to you. It has been my observation she attempts to appear superior when she is on the ropes.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

<<<ps whisper................ don't you love how they adore me by copying my whispering? I find it so heart warming >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Welcome back, Huckleberry. Yes, nothing like a good glass of Merlot to make life more pleasant--good for the heart as well.


What a pleasure it would be to share a glass with friends.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I believe that this is the longest and slowest recovery in history. Didn't take RR this long, and he inherited a horrific economy. But that is right, no ones remembers this because RR did not blame Carter, he just got to work and did his job. RR got a lot accomplished with Democrats holding both Houses. So with having the Senate in his pocket, why can't Obama do twice as much as RR? Well that is answer we all know.....


How much debt did Reagan hand over? Try to remember.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't you mean Gang/Street Fight"?



momeee said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Its where he learned to rule.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

r


off2knit said:


> I believe that this is the longest and slowest recovery in history. Didn't take RR this long, and he inherited a horrific economy. But that is right, no ones remembers this because RR did not blame Carter, he just got to work and did his job. RR got a lot accomplished with Democrats holding both Houses. So with having the Senate in his pocket, why can't Obama do twice as much as RR? Well that is answer we all know.....


Please don't include me in your "we all know". I am not on the Hate and Slander Obama ride.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't you mean Gang/Street Fight"?


Disgusting :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Quite right, solowey. There is a difference. BP's operation was carried out in the Gulf waters via a drilling rig with a capacity of 1,000 to 5,000 barrels per day. The tar sands pipeline will stretch across the American Midwest, and 900,000 barrels are expected to flow through it every 24 hours. If it takes TransCanada one hour to completely seal a leak (dream on) that's 37,500 barrels oozing across the corn fields. As BP discovered--too late--when an oil production or delivery system sustains enough damage to spring a leak there's an excellent chance that the system controlling the emergency valves and cutoff switches has been damaged as well.


Susanmos2000
Even a quickly stopped leak has dire consequences for many, many years. In addition, such land pipelines can be easy targets for terrorists. Frightening thought. Would hate to be within hundreds of miles of such.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Well I am sick and tired of hearing about how all it is Bush's fault. Time for him to man up and admit that he is an incompetent CEO for our country


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is his administration, like it or not. What every agency does/does not do is a reflection on him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Read about RR and debt

http://www.politicususa.com/ronald-reagan-raised-debt-ceiling-times-1960.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> <<<<<<<<whispering to mommeee, you are doing a great job explaining your points. I can prove it because cheeky is speaking in a condescending way to you. It has been my observation she attempts to appear superior when she is on the ropes.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> <<<ps whisper................ don't you love how they adore me by copying my whispering? I find it so heart warming >>>>>>>>>>>


<<<<<<Dream on. A second-stringer like Mommeee couldn't strike out a three year-old, let alone an experienced slugger like Cheeky>>>>>>>>


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Love that photo!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> What a pleasure it would be to share a glass with friends.


Welcome back, Huckleberry!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> <<<<<<Dream on. A second-stringer like Mommeee couldn't strike out a three year-old, let alone an experienced slugger like Cheeky>>>>>>>>


Not a snowball's chance in Hades!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Susanmos2000
> Even a quickly stopped leak has dire consequences for many, many years. In addition, such land pipelines can be easy targets for terrorists. Frightening thought. Would hate to be within hundreds of miles of such.


Make that a thousand miles for me!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The "acting" commissioner was fired. The one that didn't take any responsibility (certainly is a popular theme, isn't it?), as he said it was before his time. So big deal on the firing.


Still waiting at that old tree with the noose, but nobody to hang.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you and stated that many a small businessperson's hands are tied by all the new regulations. There are many saying they are thinking of closing their businesses.
> 
> Yet there are those that are convinced the economy is speeding along to a full recovery, while it is merely moving at a snails pace.


It find it very interesting that EVERY shop owner I speak with and I do business with primarily small businesses, they report
that business is doing quite well. Yes, they wonder how they
will adjust to employees to be covered by health insurance BUT once they understand how it works, they become very much at ease. After all all cost of doing business is figured into the price of merchandise or service given.

Are we the only Nation who is incapable of providing health care for everyone? Have we slipped that far to the bottom?
I don't think so but to become #1 once again, we have to make many improvements or never come up again. 
I have face in my fellow americans. Give us a problem to solve and we will solve it well but first we must dispose of the troublemakers in Washington who try to stop progress every turn of the way. I see that as treason.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Oh really? You may want to study our governmental system and then comment on issues.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Well said. And he doesn't find National Security Briefings important enough to attend. All this makes it easy for him to claim ignorance on our country's happenings. But for you and I ignorance is no excuse.



momeee said:


> Correct his 'work' as a community organizer formed the foundation as to his approach to 'governing'...get their support, by any means possible and keep it by rewarding them. Even in his days in the senate in Illinois he did NOTHING substantive.(Google it, & his record of writing legislation and voting)
> His background, education, and job experience have nothing to do with economics, or running a business successfully, let alone running a country. Many of his appointees/ staffers are there as his cronies not due to their experience and expertise. He wants 'yes' men, not liberal thinkers and problem solvers. He can't propose or support meaningful budgets...but we all know that. He obviously doesn't meet with and 'supervise' his employes/appointees to the degree he should. WH staffers complain that he is often absent (as he was in the IL. senate), he misses crucial policy meetings, yet some believe he is doing a great job.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Read about RR and debt
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/ronald-reagan-raised-debt-ceiling-times-1960.html


and while you are at it read RR on taxes
http://www.politifact.com/virginia/statements/2012/jun/25/gerry-connolly/rep-gerry-connolly-says-reagan-raised-taxes-during/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Well said. And he doesn't find National Security Briefings important enough to attend. All this makes it easy for him to claim ignorance on our country's happenings. But for you and I ignorance is no excuse.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How many NS briefings did he miss?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Are we the only Nation who is incapable of providing health care for everyone? Have we slipped that far to the bottom?


No, and it's shocking that conservatives have so little faith in their country that they truly believe an item like universal health care is going to bring us to our knees. Guess all that frenzied flag waving they like to indulge is covering up some deeply-rooted insecurities.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, and it's shocking that conservatives have so little faith in their country that they truly believe an item like universal health care is going to bring us to our knees. Guess all that frenzied flag waving they like to indulge is covering up some deeply-rooted insecurities.


And so many do nothing but criticize, complain and whine. If you can't fix it, then work with it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> St. Louis
> 
> <<<<<<<<<whispering @dame, thank for copying me, what a compliment. Hard for you to come up with your own ways of communicating, so glad I could help>>>>>>>>


As for the whispering, who cares? Petty

Oh yes, the Fox noise article. Did it ever occur to you that since they were protesting a Federal agency, that Federal agents would be there to make sure no federal employees get hurt? 
And this makes a difference in the big picture of things why? 
Maybe because some idiot Tea Party/ NRA were staging an armed protest on Washington, they were taking no chances around the country?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh yes, the Fox noise article. Did it ever occur to you that since they were protesting a Federal agency, that Federal agents would be there to make sure no federal employees get hurt?
> And this makes a difference, why?


It's a totally non-issue that some feel the need to blow out of proportion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> How many NS briefings did he miss?


Not sure, but I find it interesting that Bush dismissed his national security staff more than once with an "All right. You've covered your ass, now," as they hastily withdrew.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

An interesting exercise is to google ACA waivers and then follow the money and political trail. Unions, politicians, states, companies, etc.. We are being used people wake up. So little to do with the delivery of good health care.


momeee said:


> Good article. Thanks. Promises not kept as ACA needs more taxpayer funding to keep OCare going. Unions Benefit the Most
> According to Edward Haislmaier, a senior research fellow in health policy studies at the Heritage Foundation, labor unions benefited the most from the administrations waivers.
> A lot of those waivers are for union plans where the union runs the plan for the workers and the employers contribute, Haislmaier said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> An interesting exercise is to google ACA waivers and then follow the money and political trail. Unions, politicians, states, companies, etc.. We are being used people wake up. So little to do with the delivery of good health care.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The ACA is a first try towards trying to do something about the healthcare industry spiraling costs and the fact that millions of people had no insurance at all. If the naysayers in Congress had been smart enough to see the necessity of doing something about the problem they would have gotten to work on putting into place a better system.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The ACA is a first try towards trying to do something about the healthcare industry spiraling costs and the fact that millions of people had no insurance at all. If the naysayers in Congress had been smart enough to see the necessity of doing something about the problem they would have gotten to work on putting into place a better system.


Frankly I don't think they could manage to wiggle their way out of the AMA's pocket. Even now they're still squirming at the bottom among the lint and other debris.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The people in Congress who have their marvelous healthcare plans handed to them free of charge don't have the empathy to relate to the man/woman on the street. There should be a test to run for Congress--psych testing and IQ.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The people in Congress who have their marvelous healthcare plans handed to them free of charge don't have the empathy to relate to the man/woman on the street. There should be a test to run for Congress--psych testing and IQ.


That would eliminate the far right all together.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That would eliminate the far right all together.


I knew it was a good idea!! Weed out the sociopaths!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I knew it was a good idea!! Weed out the sociopaths!


We know that one will be gone soon


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Purpose of the DHS:

The Department of Homeland Security has a vital mission: to secure the nation from the many threats we face. This requires the dedication of more than 240,000 employees in jobs that range from aviation and border security to emergency response, from cybersecurity analyst to chemical facility inspector. Our duties are wide-ranging, but our goal is clear - keeping America safe.

Yes the terror threat by Tea Party demonstrators, especially the ones with walkers, warrants the use of the DHS. Or were those evil seniors planning a cyber attack? WMD hidden in their canes? Ready to cross the border into Canada? Yes, the Obama administration really showed how tough they are. Just wish the he was as tough with Syria and their crossing the line with WMD's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> St. Louis
> 
> <<<<<<<<<whispering @dame, thank for copying me, what a compliment. Hard for you to come up with your own ways of communicating, so glad I could help>>>>>>>>


Oh but isn't it nice she does. you do know
Imitation is the Sincerest form of Flatter. Isn't that nice.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Unemployment figures don't represent true picture- Many people underemployed, many have left the unemployment rolls as their benefits are no longer in effect,etc..

Housing market is coming up slowly in some sectors- These figures are not representative of previous values but they are up from all-time lows. And they couldn't go much lower.

National debt is not down one scintilla but on it's way to $17 trillion.

Google the numbers and then do the math.



Huckleberry said:


> We should have had such a system for a hundred years already.
> Limping far behind all developed countries and even many 3rd world ones.
> It is not perfect but far superior to what we had which was nothing for the not rich.
> We shall be working to make further improvement which all
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Off2
Do you want us at war with Syria? Want troops on the ground? What?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Off2
> Do you want us at war with Syria? Want troops on the ground? What?


nope

But I would like it if our tax dollars were used to save us from real terrorists, not little old ladies with walkers

nope

But I would love to have a president that doesn't use campaign type slogans towards Syria, but has no intention of any follow through. He is all hot air and in need in photo ops, not protecting Americans. Besides that if we went to war with Syria, how will that affect his nap times?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Yes the terror threat by Tea Party demonstrators, especially the ones with walkers, warrants the use of the DHS. Or were those evil seniors planning a cyber attack? WMD hidden in their canes?


Actually that's no joke. Given the Tea Party's fondness for weapons I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few of those grey-haired grannies had a gun concealed somewhere about their person.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually that's no joke. Given the Tea Party's fondness for weapons I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few of those grey-haired grannies had a gun concealed somewhere about their person.


And if they did, I am sure they did so legally and with all the correct permits. So what is your point? It is against the law to carry a gun legally?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> nope
> 
> But I would like it if our tax dollars were used to save us from real terrorists, not little old ladies with walkers
> 
> ...


Blah, Blahh, Blah, same old hate speech.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> And if they did, I am sure they did so legally and with all the correct permits. So what is your point? It is against the law to carry a gun legally?


Off to knit is SURE that they had permits if they were carrying. Must have all been personal friends of hers.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Blah, Blahh, Blah, same old hate speech.


I think you made a mistake. That was not hate speech, it is reality. If he wasn't taking a nap during the Benghazi attacks, then what was he doing?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> And if they did, I am sure they did so legally and with all the correct permits. So what is your point? It is against the law to carry a gun legally?


Of course not...but then I don't recall hearing of any of the protesters being arrested, either. You can bet security is going to be on hand to monitor things when folks they have reason to believe are armed decide to demonstrate outside the federal buildings. I'd expect nothing less, and as one whose sister is employed by the Federal Reserve I find it reassuring.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Purpose of the DHS:
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security has a vital mission: to secure the nation from the many threats we face. This requires the dedication of more than 240,000 employees in jobs that range from aviation and border security to emergency response, from cybersecurity analyst to chemical facility inspector. Our duties are wide-ranging, but our goal is clear - keeping America safe.
> 
> Yes the terror threat by Tea Party demonstrators, especially the ones with walkers, warrants the use of the DHS. Or were those evil seniors planning a cyber attack? WMD hidden in their canes? Ready to cross the border into Canada? Yes, the Obama administration really showed how tough they are. Just wish the he was as tough with Syria and their crossing the line with WMD's


Maybe they were there to watch for someone who decided to use that protest to further their agenda by hurting people. Maybe it wasn't about the protestors at all. Maybe there is even more that we don't know but I'd rather them be proactive.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Blah, Blahh, Blah, same old hate speech.


And there is no reason that we need to be involved in Syria. We need to get out of those areas.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think you made a mistake. It was Susan that had the hate speech and accusing the protesters of carrying illegal weapons. But that is okay


No, I was referring to you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Maybe they were there to watch for someone who decided to use that protest to further their agenda by hurting people. Maybe it wasn't about the protestors at all. Maybe there is even more that we don't know but I'd rather them be proactive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I think you made a mistake. That was not hate speech, it is reality. If he wasn't taking a nap during the Benghazi attacks, then what was he doing?


Why did he make the comment about drawing a line in the sand with Syria without the courage to back it up. All he does is huff and puff and then go for another photo op.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Let's play hide and seek:

Come out, come out, Joe B. where every you are..........


Oh bet he is hiding in Chelsea's new condo with Hillary


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Let's play hide and seek:
> 
> Come out, come out, Joe B. where every you are..........
> 
> Oh bet he is hiding in Chelsea's new condo with Hillary


And this is an issue because???


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I see off2knit has fallen off her rocker again and is rolling around out of control and speaking in tongues. Stay away from her she might bite you. One of her friends can say a prayer for her or something. They know how to fix that kind of stuff. She sure is funny though just down there spinning herself silly and squawking like a bird.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but isn't it nice she does. you do know
> Imitation is the Sincerest form of Flatter. Isn't that nice.


Kinda like elementary school when a boy liked you he kicked you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think you made a mistake. That was not hate speech, it is reality. If he wasn't taking a nap during the Benghazi attacks, then what was he doing?


please give e a link to his NAP, I've tried to find it but can't.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> <<<<<<<<whispering to mommeee, you are doing a great job explaining your points. I can prove it because cheeky is speaking in a condescending way to you. It has been my observation she attempts to appear superior when she is on the ropes.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> <<<ps whisper................ don't you love how they adore me by copying my whispering? I find it so heart warming >>>>>>>>>>>


yup...they assume they know my thoughts. they don't. Yes, you deserve to be adored!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is his administration, like it or not. What every agency does/does not do is a reflection on him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Those states don't attract big business like others states do and they have high taxes. I understand why businesses are closing. We have that issue in some areas of Texas but the majority of areas are thriving.


 It is my understanding that Texans aren't burdened by outrageous taxes....??? In my socialist state, even social security is taxed. Real estate taxes are unheard of elsewhere at our level...I am told that, as I do not know the specifics of states out of NE, NY and NJ. As you say, the tax burden on small business here is untenable for anyone who wants to try to start something. Then there are regs...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The people in Congress who have their marvelous healthcare plans handed to them free of charge don't have the empathy to relate to the man/woman on the street. There should be a test to run for Congress--psych testing and IQ.


I completely agree with both of your posts on ACA. Many of those in congress are only interested in feathering their nests, and feel that they deserve better than their constituents. ( The "i've got mine, the heck with you mentality" seems to be the rule for them.)

Who would ever put in play such a massive undertaking without understanding all of it, and trying it out on a small scale. Even the hated Romney said that the program he approved in MA had many flaws and he learned from them; if elected he would have approached the insurance issue differently and with knowledge. Remember he spoke against oCare, and predicted the financial disaster it is becoming?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Why did he make the comment about drawing a line in the sand with Syria without the courage to back it up. All he does is huff and puff and then go for another photo op.


Right again! You are batting at least 1000!!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

And they say voter fraud never happened anywhere...

Ohio Woman Who Voted 6 Times For Obama Convicted Of Felony Voter Fraud
Posted on 30 May, 2013 by Amy	


Excerpted from Cincinnati.com: A former Hamilton County poll worker was convicted Tuesday of illegal voting and could go to prison for up to six years for it.

Melowese Richardson, 58, of Madisonville pleaded no contest to four counts of illegal voting  including voting three times for a relative who has been in a coma since 2003  in exchange for prosecutors dropping four other illegal voting charges. Common Pleas Court Judge Robert Ruehlman immediately convicted her, making her a felon.

A poll worker from 1998 until being fired this year, Richardson admitted she voted illegally in the 2008, 2011 and 2012 elections.

Richardson, who was in court last week but asked to speak to her pastor before she agreed to be convicted rather than take the case to trial, was quiet during the hearing.

Richardson wasnt offered diversion because she had eight counts of illegal voting against her and because she asked what authorities were going to do to her for illegal voting.

Shell find that out July 9 when Ruehlman sentences her.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Come out, come out where ever you are Joe......


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Why did he make the comment about drawing a line in the sand with Syria without the courage to back it up. All he does is huff and puff and then go for another photo op.


It takes more courage to know that another war in the Middle East is an effort in futility.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> I completely agree with both of your posts on ACA. Many of those in congress are only interested in feathering their nests, and feel that they deserve better than their constituents. ( The "i've got mine, the heck with you mentality" seems to be the rule for them.)
> 
> Who would ever put in play such a massive undertaking without understanding all of it, and trying it out on a small scale. Even the hated Romney said that the program he approved in MA had many flaws and he learned from them; if elected he would have approached the insurance issue differently and with knowledge. Remember he spoke against oCare, and predicted the financial disaster it is becoming?


If Romney knew so much about healthcare, why didn't he come forth and offer his services in planning it? In my opinion, we'd have been better off with a single-payer system, but that wouldn't have passed at all. Medicare could have been expanded, and it would have been much easier because the system is already in place.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you know Richard Blum will make a gazillion $$$$$$ off the real estate commissions selling PO properties? Do you know who is his wife? Hint: DF of California


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Re voter fraud
Do you really want to bring this up? Really?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> It takes more courage to know that another war in the Middle East is an effort in futility.


It takes intelligence to know not to make threats you have no intention of acting upon


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Off2
Old news


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> And they say voter fraud never happened anywhere...
> 
> Ohio Woman Who Voted 6 Times For Obama Convicted Of Felony Voter Fraud
> Posted on 30 May, 2013 by Amy
> ...


No one ever said it Never happened. The incidence is so low that he has not effect what so ever. But, please keep going there, it is so very important.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Off2
> Old news


Oh Hilary, welcome to our thread. Question: Is the line in the sand comment older than allowing Americans to be murdered in Benghazi?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Off2
You do sound a little "off." I haven't a clue what you're talking about and that's fine with me. I guess you have more dirty gossip and mid to sling???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

You are right on target every time. Keep it up!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Did you know Richard Blum will make a gazillion $$$$$$ off the real estate commissions selling PO properties? Do you know who is his wife? Hint: DF of California


Well isn't that nice.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> It takes intelligence to know not to make threats you have no intention of acting upon


Let's hold him to that and go to war..........heck we have not started a new war in several years. Just ask John McCain.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh Hilary, welcome to our thread. Question: Is the line in the sand comment older than allowing Americans to be murdered in Benghazi?


Do all roads lead to Benghazi?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this the voter fraud you are talking about offto? I think it is very important and todays news. I remember last year everyone was all worried about it. Saying the Repubs were doing it. I guess we know now who is guilty . Just found out so must not be old news.http://search.aol.com/aol/search?query=voter+fraud+ohio&s_it=keyword_rolloverhttp://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/05/ohio-democrat-and-obama-supporter-melowese-richardson-convicted-of-felony-voter-fraud/


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Off2
> You do sound a little "off." I haven't a clue what you're talking about and that's fine with me. I guess you have more dirty gossip and mid to sling???


She does, doesn't she. Is there a full moon tonight?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this the voter fraud you are talking about offto? I think it is very important and todays news. I remember last year everyone was all worried about it. Saying the Repubs were doing it. I guess we know now who is guilty . Just found out so must not be old new
> 
> Here is the republican equivalent:http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/nov/02/southern-nevada-woman-arrested-suspicion-trying-vo/#axzz2Uovva5nL


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> It is my understanding that Texans aren't burdened by outrageous taxes....??? In my socialist state, even social security is taxed. Real estate taxes are unheard of elsewhere at our level...I am told that, as I do not know the specifics of states out of NE, NY and NJ. As you say, the tax burden on small business here is untenable for anyone who wants to try to start something. Then there are regs...


You are correct. Our state is considered very business friendly. We also have low property taxes and no state income tax. My aunt relocated (job) from Texas to New York and will be retiring soon. She is looking elsewhere to live because of the tax situation - it's not friendly to retirees either. I do not know what the reason is for the higher tax unless it's because there is not enough commercial business to offset taxes. I have not looked into it that much.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> It takes more courage to know that another war in the Middle East is an effort in futility.


I believe this also. I don't know why our politicians cannot figure this out. It's not as though we are fighting for anything really - it's more like we are flexing our muscles to say "don't mess with us". But they don't care and they aren't afraid. That's the truth of it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Do all roads lead to Benghazi?


That Benghazi road is bound to be worn out by now. Sounds like a smoke screen to me.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this the voter fraud you are talking about offto? I think it is very important and todays news. I remember last year everyone was all worried about it. Saying the Repubs were doing it. I guess we know now who is guilty . Just found out so must not be old news.http://search.aol.com/aol/search?query=voter+fraud+ohio&s_it=keyword_rollover


Well, I think it may be old news because it has probably occurred in every campaign. I read that the LBJ campaign was the worse ever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If the lady voted in obama's election it applies to now. She needs to be held acoountable for voting 2times and for all the members of her family. I am not for either side voting illegally.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Let's play hide and seek:
> 
> Come out, come out, Joe B. where every you are..........
> 
> Oh bet he is hiding in Chelsea's new condo with Hillary


Okay, you go hide.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Off2
> You do sound a little "off." I haven't a clue what you're talking about and that's fine with me. I guess you have more dirty gossip and mid to sling???


She is the Perez Hilton of this thread. Want nonsensical 
gossip? Tune in to off2knit.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Well isn't that nice.


Don't you think that a senator's husband should not reap the profit from selling government property?

But you probably think Hillary made that killing in cattle futures (investing $1000 and earning $100,000) because she is so lucky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She is pretty lucky. Getting by with alot.:[


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If the lady voted in obama's election it applies to now. She needs to be held acoountable for voting 2times and for all the members of her family. I am not for either side voting illegally.


CB, I get it but there is so much fraud, how would one deal with it all? It's not going to change anything - it will continue to occur and it's one drop in a big bucket. We have so many other important issues to address. I would bet we could let this one go.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Don't you think that a senator's husband should not reap the profit from selling government property?
> 
> But you probably think Hillary made that killing in cattle futures (investing $1000 and earning $100,000) because she is so lucky.


Maybe she learned that from Martha Stewart!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If the lady voted in obama's election it applies to now. She needs to be held acoountable for voting 2times and for all the members of her family. I am not for either side voting illegally.


Agree. The lady in question is being charged with a felony, and that's exactly what she deserves. This is a serious crime.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> CB, I get it but there is so much fraud, how would one deal with it all? It's not going to change anything - it will continue to occur and it's one drop in a big bucket. We have so many other important issues to address. I would bet we could let this one go.


Frankly I'd glad they're throwing the book at her. Double voting attempts are rare, but if we let them slide it'll happen a lot more often.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So why all the hoopla about it? She is going to the slammer for at least 10 years not to mention a large hefty fine she will have to pay. Do you think that extra vote could have changed the outcome of the election. I certainly do not condone what she did. It was wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> CB, I get it but there is so much fraud, how would one deal with it all? It's not going to change anything - it will continue to occur and it's one drop in a big bucket. We have so many other important issues to address. I would bet we could let this one go.


That is the problem now a days everyone wants to turn away from what is happening. I can't . Before you joined Kp all of your friends were crying voter fraud. Now it is out in the open and no one wants to talk about it. If it had been a republican all of you would be howling at the top of your lungs .


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well, I think it may be old news because it has probably occurred in every campaign. I read that the LBJ campaign was the worse ever.


For sure it is old news, and new news again. Supposedly, in MA, early his sons' political careers, JFK's father routinely showed up with suitcases of cash to buy votes at places that were neighborhood organizations, or people who controlled who got jobs.

It was known that those voters voted multiple times and in multiple places.

I posted because I do believe that much more needs to be done to assure that a campaign works within the law (ha, I know). Definitely a method of voter ID needs to be instituted.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Shall we talk about voter fraud in Florida that gave the election to Bush?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I'd glad they're throwing the book at her. Double voting attempts are rare, but if we let them slide it'll happen a lot more often.


I'm glad as well - my point is that the election is over - we all know voter fraud on both sides took place - do we really need to discuss it?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the problem now a days everyone wants to turn away from what is happening. I can't . Before you joined Kp all of your friends were crying voter fraud. Now it is out in the open and no one wants to talk about it. If it had been a republican all of you would be howling at the top of your lungs .


I can't speak for the others but I would be howling regardless of their political persuasion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree. The lady in question is being charged with a felony, and that's exactly what she deserves. This is a serious crime.


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> For sure it is old news, and new news again. Supposedly, in MA, early his sons' political careers, JFK's father routinely showed up with suitcases of cash to buy votes at places that were neighborhood organizations, or people who controlled who got jobs.
> 
> It was known that those voters voted multiple times and in multiple places.
> 
> I posted because I do believe that much more needs to be done to assure that a campaign works within the law (ha, I know). Definitely a method of voter ID needs to be instituted.


It has been and will always be. Like anything else - someone will always find a way around the system. Like hackers - they continually find a way around firewalls and other computer security measures.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...is this the most clever idea they can come up with? Methinks they underestimate the voter's IQ.>>>



GWPlver said:


> Let's pay for investigating scandals that really aren't so we can ensure no one hears that the country's economy is improving. What a lovely idea.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Ding, ding....dinnertime bell. Later ladies!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm glad as well - my point is that the election is over - we all know voter fraud on both sides took place - do we really need to discuss it?


As it pertains to the last election, no of course there's no point. Obama won fair and square, and even the GOP leaders seem to have accepted that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering at off2knit. Didn't know you owned the copywright. >>>



off2knit said:


> St. Louis
> 
> <<<<<<<<<whispering @dame, thank for copying me, what a compliment. Hard for you to come up with your own ways of communicating, so glad I could help>>>>>>>>


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> For sure it is old news, and new news again. Supposedly, in MA, early his sons' political careers, JFK's father routinely showed up with suitcases of cash to buy votes at places that were neighborhood organizations, or people who controlled who got jobs.
> 
> It was known that those voters voted multiple times and in multiple places.
> 
> I posted because I do believe that much more needs to be done to assure that a campaign works within the law (ha, I know). Definitely a method of voter ID needs to be instituted.


Oh. no that would be messing with the constitution.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Ding, ding....dinnertime bell. Later ladies!!!


Bye GW.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Shall we talk about voter fraud in Florida that gave the election to Bush?


Sure...did anyone do anything about it? Or try to? Eventually the system will be so corrupted that it will be unstoppable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...McCain's recent visit (how much do you think that cost?) smelled like a photo-op to me.>>>



Huckleberry said:


> Wonder why Republicans are so much against our country improving in many areas.
> 
> Unemployment down.
> Federal deficit down more than expected.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and why do you list your location as MA, VT?>>>



momeee said:


> Drive around your own state and see how many businesses , stores, etc. are closed. In MA, NH and VT the numbers are staggering and depressing. Why would a private business person choose to invest (throw away) money in a state that will tax it out of business?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I can't speak for the others but I would be howling regardless of their political persuasion.


I agree. Doesn't matter which side is accused. It shouldn't be allowed. Should be monitored properly, and prosecuted if caught. 
It demeans the office when this happens, and there should be enough controls/checks in place so it is a non issue.
The videos I've seen of the people who admit to it aren't brain surgeons. So if it is this easy, don't you wonder how really rampant it is? I do.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...and why do you list your location as MA, VT?>>>


Born in MA, spent most of my life there -loved the state. Still have many ties there and return frequently. Retired to beautiful VT, love it, but not the politics or anti- business climate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Bye GW.


Have a good one, GW!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...silly you indeed. The "Exxon Valdez" was indeed an oil tanker....one which produced the largest oil spill in an area of pristine wilderness. The "Gulf" is indeed a body of water. Actually many bodies of water. The "Gulf" also refers to a mighty oil spill...as "Exxon Valdez" is used for the same reason in regular parlance. The point is the fact that massive environmental damage was done transporting oil.

And your point is to try to deflect the point to avoid answering it. You're fooling no one but yourself.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> <<<<whispering... I thought the Exxon Valdez was an oil tanker, not a pipeline and the Gulf is a body of water, also not a pipeline. >>> silly me.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Don't you think that a senator's husband should not reap the profit from selling government property?
> 
> But you probably think Hillary made that killing in cattle futures (investing $1000 and earning $100,000) because she is so lucky.


I keep repeating myself... there is so much corruption in the govt. Perhaps some run for office to try to serve the country and improve it, but reality sets in and they realize how many ways they can profit from their positions...and they are loathe to give it up.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I agree. Doesn't matter which side is accused. It shouldn't be allowed. Should be monitored properly, and prosecuted if caught.
> It demeans the office when this happens, and there should be enough controls/checks in place so it is a non issue.
> The videos I've seen of the people who admit to it aren't brain surgeons. So if it is this easy, don't you wonder how really rampant it is? I do.


Frankly I don't think it's that easy, not with electronic monitoring. If people are still getting away with it it won't be for long. I'd be more concerned about those suspiciously convenient accidents--power outages, malfunctions, people being locked out of the polling places even for a minute because a fire alarm went off or someone thought they smelled smoke. Just a few votes can make all the difference, especially if the race is tight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Quite right, solowey. There is a difference. BP's operation was carried out in the Gulf waters via a drilling rig with a capacity of 1,000 to 5,000 barrels per day. The tar sands pipeline will stretch across the American Midwest, and 900,000 barrels are expected to flow through it every 24 hours. If it takes TransCanada one hour to completely seal a leak (dream on) that's 37,500 barrels oozing across the corn fields. As BP discovered--too late--when an oil production or delivery system sustains enough damage to spring a leak there's an excellent chance that the system controlling the emergency valves and cutoff switches has been damaged as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm glad as well - my point is that the election is over - we all know voter fraud on both sides took place - do we really need to discuss it?


No, we all need to acknowledge that it happens and agree it is 'wrong'. What we also do need to do is contact enough people so that some reform can be instituted. Even if you can't totally eliminate it, perhaps making it harder with greater penalties would have a smalll effect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Yelling at the top of my lungs...Ronnie left a huge deficit. Then came the Bushes and two oil wars for their Saudi friends who thanked us by blowing up the World Trade Center. The GOP has a lot of damage...and people remember.>>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering ...I wonder how off would guard a pipeline, thousands of miles long, from terrorists. >>>



Huckleberry said:


> Susanmos2000
> Even a quickly stopped leak has dire consequences for many, many years. In addition, such land pipelines can be easy targets for terrorists. Frightening thought. Would hate to be within hundreds of miles of such.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<Yelling at the top of my lungs...Ronnie left a huge deficit. Then came the Bushes and two oil wars for their Saudi friends who thanked us by blowing up the World Trade Center. The GOP has a lot of damage...and people remember.>>>>


You're coming in loud and clear, Damemary!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...of course she is. She has nothing else.>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> And you picking certain posts to be snide about is??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can say that a good part of it is being spent on all of these worthless, time wasting witch hunts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how much all the investigations are costing us? I've searched the Internet but haven't been able to come up with any hard figures.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember back in the 1990's when President Clinton identifies Health Care as a major problem. The GOP didn't agree then either. Maybe Hillary will have another go at them.



alcameron said:


> The ACA is a first try towards trying to do something about the healthcare industry spiraling costs and the fact that millions of people had no insurance at all. If the naysayers in Congress had been smart enough to see the necessity of doing something about the problem they would have gotten to work on putting into place a better system.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The people in Congress who have their marvelous healthcare plans handed to them free of charge don't have the empathy to relate to the man/woman on the street. There should be a test to run for Congress--psych testing and IQ.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Maybe I'm doing something else. Do you have any idea what it might be?>>>



theyarnlady said:


> Oh but isn't it nice she does. you do know
> Imitation is the Sincerest form of Flatter. Isn't that nice.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you know Chelsea Clinton just bought a $10,000,000 condo in NYC? Wow, she must have invested $10K in cattle futures too.

Just think of all the children that could have been fed with that money. Just think of how many White House tours could have been done. Just think of all the good she could have done with that money....

Alas, once a dem always a dem. Crucify the republicans because they are evil money earners and do not care about the poor. But those rich dems flying around in their private jets (such carbon imprint makers) wagging their fingers at others as they live the good life.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So why all the hoopla about it? She is going to the slammer for at least 10 years not to mention a large hefty fine she will have to pay. Do you think that extra vote could have changed the outcome of the election. I certainly do not condone what she did. It was wrong.


I guess when the right gets desperate they resort to these things and then they are surprised that it happens on the right too. Then pulling out the stuff about spouses benefiting from being married to someone in politics. I guess they don't know that plenty on the right have done that too and some have been convicted and sent to prison. It's wrong regardless of who does it and no matter who they are if they are guilty punish them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Whispering...no, just dumb if your reaction time is slower than defenders. Be my guest.>>>



off2knit said:


> And if they did, I am sure they did so legally and with all the correct permits. So what is your point? It is against the law to carry a gun legally?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah.



off2knit said:


> I think you made a mistake. That was not hate speech, it is reality. If he wasn't taking a nap during the Benghazi attacks, then what was he doing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OFF....now you're talking to yourself. You can use a mirror instead of the Forum to do that. fyi


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Did you know Chelsea Clinton just bought a $10,000,000 condo in NYC? Wow, she must have invested $10K in cattle futures too.
> 
> Just think of all the children that could have been fed with that money. Just think of how many White House tours could have been done. Just think of all the good she could have done with that money....
> 
> Alas, once a dem always a dem. Crucify the republicans because they are evil money earners and do not care about the poor. But those rich dems flying around in their private jets (such carbon imprint makers) wagging their fingers at others as they live the good life.


Your hatred is giving off a very bad odor tonight Off. Do you know what her husband doze for a living? He is a banker and very wealthy as is his family. He can easily afford their apartment. You are the only one out here wagging your fingers and looking foolish as usual. There are very rich people among liberals and conservatives. I am surprised you did not know that but I guess there are a lot of things you do not know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....and your point is..... Oh, you don't have one. You can go back to talking to yourself.>>>



off2knit said:


> Let's play hide and seek:
> 
> Come out, come out, Joe B. where every you are..........
> 
> Oh bet he is hiding in Chelsea's new condo with Hillary


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh! Is that why she was talking to herself? Her friends do have a lot of experience in the area.>>>



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I see off2knit has fallen off her rocker again and is rolling around out of control and speaking in tongues. Stay away from her she might bite you. One of her friends can say a prayer for her or something. They know how to fix that kind of stuff. She sure is funny though just down there spinning herself silly and squawking like a bird.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I go for Photo ID. Easy solution. Need it to use Medicare Card, get on plane, entry into gov bldgs. Why not to protect the most sacred trust in which we take part?

I love the imagery of imaginative Ignorance. Great descriptor.



momeee said:


> For sure it is old news, and new news again. Supposedly, in MA, early his sons' political careers, JFK's father routinely showed up with suitcases of cash to buy votes at places that were neighborhood organizations, or people who controlled who got jobs.
> 
> It was known that those voters voted multiple times and in multiple places.
> 
> I posted because I do believe that much more needs to be done to assure that a campaign works within the law (ha, I know). Definitely a method of voter ID needs to be instituted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...they why don't you leave MA & VT? Does that mean you have a second home?>>>



momeee said:


> It is my understanding that Texans aren't burdened by outrageous taxes....??? In my socialist state, even social security is taxed. Real estate taxes are unheard of elsewhere at our level...I am told that, as I do not know the specifics of states out of NE, NY and NJ. As you say, the tax burden on small business here is untenable for anyone who wants to try to start something. Then there are regs...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I go for Photo ID. Easy solution. Need it to use Medicare Card, get on plane, entry into gov bldgs. Why not to protect the most sacred trust in which we take part?
> 
> I love the imagery of imaginative Ignorance. Great descriptor.


So why haven't the conservatives done something about this years ago?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Did you know Chelsea Clinton just bought a $10,000,000 condo in NYC? Wow, she must have invested $10K in cattle futures too.
> 
> Just think of all the children that could have been fed with that money. Just think of how many White House tours could have been done. Just think of all the good she could have done with that money....


I'm not sure why Hillary Clinton's daughter should be expected to pony up the cash to keep the White House tours going. Her mother isn't President--yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Momeee, do you REALLY believe stuff you read in a blog on the Internet? Puleeese! Ignore her blather.



momeee said:


> And they say voter fraud never happened anywhere...
> 
> Ohio Woman Who Voted 6 Times For Obama Convicted Of Felony Voter Fraud
> Posted on 30 May, 2013 by Amy
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Did you know Chelsea Clinton just bought a $10,000,000 condo in NYC? Wow, she must have invested $10K in cattle futures too.
> 
> Just think of all the children that could have been fed with that money. Just think of how many White House tours could have been done. Just think of all the good she could have done with that money....
> 
> Alas, once a dem always a dem. Crucify the republicans because they are evil money earners and do not care about the poor. But those rich dems flying around in their private jets (such carbon imprint makers) wagging their fingers at others as they live the good life.


And she has been in a lucrative profession for how long? Ummm. Perhaps it is her hubby's, her in-law's money, or her parent's. Government employment must pay well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> I keep repeating myself... there is so much corruption in the govt. Perhaps some run for office to try to serve the country and improve it, but reality sets in and they realize how many ways they can profit from their positions...and they are loathe to give it up.


What have conservatives done over the years to put a stop to this? They run again and again. Have any of them suggested term limits?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheap shot at Bill and Hillary's only child. Ignored.



off2knit said:


> Did you know Chelsea Clinton just bought a $10,000,000 condo in NYC? Wow, she must have invested $10K in cattle futures too.
> 
> Just think of all the children that could have been fed with that money. Just think of how many White House tours could have been done. Just think of all the good she could have done with that money....
> 
> Alas, once a dem always a dem. Crucify the republicans because they are evil money earners and do not care about the poor. But those rich dems flying around in their private jets (such carbon imprint makers) wagging their fingers at others as they live the good life.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I go for Photo ID. Easy solution. Need it to use Medicare Card, get on plane, entry into gov bldgs. Why not to protect the most sacred trust in which we take part?
> 
> I love the imagery of imaginative Ignorance. Great descriptor.


Well, that is a good idea, but I'd bet it would never be applied to the 'entitlement receivers' as it might be insulting..However, it is acceptable for those who've worked for a living.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

*YAWN*


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> And she has been in a lucrative profession for how long? Ummm. Perhaps it is her hubby's, her in-law's money, or her parent's. Government employment must pay well.


Her husband is very wealthy and so is his family. There are wealthy liberals too in case you weren't aware. You really are silly even posting something about Chelsea. What on earth does she have to do with this thread?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess when the right gets desperate they resort to these things and then they are surprised that it happens on the right too. Then pulling out the stuff about spouses benefiting from being married to someone in politics. I guess they don't know that plenty on the right have done that too and some have been convicted and sent to prison. It's wrong regardless of who does it and no matter who they are if they are guilty punish them.


I don't think any aspersions were being cast on any particular political party member, just on a person who committed a felony. Do we know how she voted? NO, although some might have taken a leap and assigned her to the reigning party. Illegal is illegal, no matter what party one identifies with.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Her husband is very wealthy and so is his family. There are wealthy liberals too in case you weren't aware. You really are silly even posting something about Chelsea. What on earth does she have to do with this thread?


The green-eyed monster reared its ugly head.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Her husband is very wealthy and so is his family. There are wealthy liberals too in case you weren't aware. You really are silly even posting something about Chelsea. What on earth does she have to do with this thread?


Not much to do with the thread, but definitely a connection to Hillary's projected run in 2016. From the odd direction this thread has taken in the past few hours I'd guess the little people of the GOP have received their coded marching orders from the Big Boys

*S*T*A*R*T*B*A*S*H*I*N*G*C*L*I*N*T*O*N


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> Well, that is a good idea, but I'd bet it would never be applied to the 'entitlement receivers' as it might be insulting..However, it is acceptable for those who've worked for a living.


I have never seen such a hateful poster as you. You must be a very miserable person to have all that venom inside of you. Have you always been so hostile? I really would like to know where all that poison comes from. Who are the entitlement receivers you speak of and what are the entitlements they are receiving? Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Your hatred is giving off a very bad odor tonight Off. Do you know what her husband doze for a living? He is a banker and very wealthy as is his family. He can easily afford their apartment. You are the only one out here wagging your fingers and looking foolish as usual. There are very rich people among liberals and conservatives. I am surprised you did not know that but I guess there are a lot of things you do not know.


He dozes for a living, wow and can still afford that condo.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> The green-eyed monster reared its ugly head.


Yes, and from the looks of it that disagreeable head has been grafted onto the body of a little white dog (terrier?) sporting a pink collar. Cute.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not much to do with the thread, but definitely a connection to Hillary's projected run in the 2016 elections. From the odd direction this thread has taken in the past few hours I'd guess the little people of the GOP have received their coded marching orders from the Big Boys
> 
> *S*T*A*R*T*B*A*S*H*I*N*G*C*L*I*N*T*ON


It's been a rough day for them with Bachmann hitting the road. She was the queen of the Tea Party and I am sure they will miss her. Yes, if they can let go of Benghazi they can move to their next assignment, get Hillary. It will be amusing to watch what lengths they will go to. They certainly are obedient. When the party says jump they ask how high. Don't ask questions just do as you are told. Makes life so simple and requires no brain power.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hide and seek again

Come out, come out where ever you are Hilary.

Why are you hiding? Are you hiding with Joe?

Why have we not heard her speak in weeks? Maybe she is just old news like she claims Benghazi is. To paraphrase herself, what difference does she (it) make?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> He dozes for a living, wow and can still afford that condo.


Oh aren't you the clever one. So sorry off. Do you know what her husband does for a living? Probably not. I know for you ignorance is bliss. Her husband is a wealthy banker and his parents are wealthy too just a Chelsea's parents are. Why does that surprise you off? There are rich liberals too so why is it such a problem for you that they live in expensive apartment? Lots of wealthy liberals live in very nice homes in very affluent neighborhoods. Are you jealous?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hide and seek again
> 
> Come out, come out where ever you are Hilary.
> 
> ...


You really are a hateful old woman aren't you. Does hating people make you feel better? What's the payoff for you to be such a mean old lady? What ever it is it seems pretty sick and perverted.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It's been a rough day for them with Bachmann hitting the road. She was the queen of the Tea Party and I am sure they will miss her. Yes, if they can let go of Benghazi they can move to their next assignment, get Hillary. It will be amusing to watch what lengths they will go to. They certainly are obedient. When the party says jump they ask how high.


Sure do. The message must have just come in--no doubt via Fox News and/or Radio--to get the ball rolling for 2016. Obama's out, Hilary (and apparently Chelsea) are in. I'd actually be surprised if they have much to say about Bill, at least for now. No good reminding folks that he's still married to Hilary--too many people (myself included) have a hankering to see him back in the White House, even in the role of First Gentleman. I'm sure the social duties expected of him as such won't prevent him from giving his wife some advice from time to time. We'd be getting two Clintons for the price of one. I like it.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> He dozes for a living, wow and can still afford that condo.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not much to do with the thread, but definitely a connection to Hillary's projected run in the 2016 elections. From the odd direction this thread has taken in the past few hours I'd guess the little people of the GOP have received their coded marching orders from the Big Boys
> 
> *S*T*A*R*T*B*A*S*H*I*N*G*C*L*I*N*T*O*N


Obviously the troups are totally ignorant about all of the charity work Chelsea is doing. She fell in love with a very wealthy man ( lucky for her) and herself has earned quite well. Who would be jealous of that? In addition she has loving parents who look out for her.
I am more than happy for her. Her life was quite restricted as a youngster at least she now can spread her wings. I wish her a long and happy life. Too bad some folks have a constant desire to mow others down just because they themselves never accomplished anything worth speaking about.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sure do. The message must have just come in--no doubt via Fox News and/or Radio--to get the ball rolling for 2016. Obama's out, Hilary (and apparently Chelsea) are in. I'd actually be surprised if they have much to say about Bill, at least for now. No good reminding folks that he's still married to Hilary--too many people (myself included) have a hankering to see him back in the White House, even in the role of First Gentleman. I'm sure the social duties expected of him as such won't prevent him from giving his wife some advice from time to time. We'd be getting two Clintons for the price of one. I like it.


I am looking forward to Hillary being President and having Bill is an added bonus. It's a two for one deal. I guess I'm not surprised the beasts on the right even attack Chelsea. I could just imagine the screaming they would have been doing if Bush's daughters would have been even mentioned. We really are a lot more decent and civil than the right. They go right for the jugular like a pack of pit bulls and won'r let go. Then they run back to D&P and cry about how hurt they are. They live in an alternate universe and they can all stay there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> I don't think any aspersions were being cast on any particular political party member, just on a person who committed a felony. Do we know how she voted? NO, although some might have taken a leap and assigned her to the reigning party. Illegal is illegal, no matter what party one identifies with.


Really Momee? I think we all concurred on that a few pages back.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Obviously the troups are totally ignorant about all of the charity work Chelsea is doing. She fell in love with a very wealthy man ( lucky for her) and herself has earned quite well. Who would be jealous of that? In addition she has loving parents who look out for her.
> I am more than happy for her. Her life was quite restricted as a youngster at least she now can spread her wings. I wish her a long and happy life. Too bad some folks have a constant desire to mow others down just because they themselves never accomplished anything worth speaking about.


Huck I agree. Hillary has turned out to be a wonderful young woman. The right has no problem going after her. Why they need to do this I don't know. It really is low down but it's what they do. Get low down and dirty. Christians, I think not. They make a mockery of their own religion by how they conduct themselves and it only makes them look foolish.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am looking forward to Hillary being President and having Bill is an added bonus. It's a two for one deal. I guess I'm not surprised the beasts on the right even attack Chelsea.


No, neither am I. There was all too much gossip and unpleasant commentary the first time around--now that she's an adult I guess that makes her fair game to the righties. We're going to hear a lot more of this between now and 2016, that's certain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> And she has been in a lucrative profession for how long? Ummm. Perhaps it is her hubby's, her in-law's money, or her parent's. Government employment must pay well.


Keep going, momee, you just might get the drift.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep going, momee, you just might get the drift.


Doubt it. Mommee mental raft, like that of her mentor Offknit, seems headed out to sea.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....that's right GOP, get Hillary mad. She'll never run then....NOT.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> Not much to do with the thread, but definitely a connection to Hillary's projected run in the 2016. From the odd direction this thread has taken in the past few hours I'd guess the little people of the GOP have received their coded marching orders from the Big Boys
> 
> *S*T*A*R*T*B*A*S*H*I*N*G*C*L*I*N*T*O*N


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> He dozes for a living, wow and can still afford that condo.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really Momee? I think we all concurred on that a few pages back.


I noticed momee is having trouble keeping up, Patty. She is good at one thing and that is copying and pasting. Then if you ask her about her posts she can't even explain them. I guess she has such blind faith in her sources she doesn't feel the need to read them. I think it's rather lazy on her part but that is just my opinion. She is never going to learn anything like that but that seems to be the consensus on the right that education and knowledge are liabilities and not assets.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and they have no brain. Win/win.>>>



Cheeky Blighter said:


> It's been a rough day for them with Bachmann hitting the road. She was the queen of the Tea Party and I am sure they will miss her. Yes, if they can let go of Benghazi they can move to their next assignment, get Hillary. It will be amusing to watch what lengths they will go to. They certainly are obedient. When the party says jump they ask how high. Don't ask questions just do as you are told. Makes life so simple and requires no brain power.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah.



off2knit said:


> Hide and seek again
> 
> Come out, come out where ever you are Hilary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Friends, I have to leave you for now. Have a nice evening and rest well tonight. Hope to see you all tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Friends, I have to leave you for now. Have a nice evening and rest well tonight. Hope to see you all tomorrow. :thumbup:


Bye Cheeky!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Well, that is a good idea, but I'd bet it would never be applied to the 'entitlement receivers' as it might be insulting..However, it is acceptable for those who've worked for a living.


OOH , momee has her teeth barred tonight and snarling at the poor again.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Check out the father-in-law and how he came by his $$$$$.


off2knit said:


> He dozes for a living, wow and can still afford that condo.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> The green-eyed monster reared its ugly head.


Go lay by your dish.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I'd rather use up theirs first. The sooner that country is reduced to an insignificant pile of sand the better off the world will be.


They've used their oil money to buy up massive chunks of very expensive real estate and other investments all over the world. Their foreign workers will feel it, but the house of Saud isn't likely to be feling any pain


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I go for Photo ID. Easy solution. Need it to use Medicare Card, get on plane, entry into gov bldgs. Why not to protect the most sacred trust in which we take part?
> 
> I love the imagery of imaginative Ignorance. Great descriptor.


Canadians need to show photo id when voting


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooh, just think of all the information the government could stick on that ID card. Besides photo ID, we could have a driver's license, gun ownership license, healthcare information, political affiliation, and much much more. I can't imagine that people would want the government tracking them. Sounds like big brother would have the ability to watch you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Hide and seek again
> 
> Come out, come out where ever you are Hilary.
> 
> ...


It almost seems that there is a contest here to aim for the nastiest postings. What on earth is wrong with these folks? What is eating them alive? They are attacking everyone
while quoting their Bible on regular basis. Who wrote their Bible I wonder. It must be a translation done by Satan.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Canadians need to show photo id when voting


Checked around the globe and found that in almost all countries people have to show ID when voting. I have no problem with that whatsoever. Nothing to hide.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really Momee? I think we all concurred on that a few pages back.


Illegal voting is so minuscule that it is a waste of time to ever bring it up.
Now trying to keep people from voting that is an issue to pay great attention to. That is cheating on a grand scale.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Checked around the globe and found that in almost all countries people have to show ID when voting. I have no problem with that whatsoever. Nothing to hide.


 Here is a map of voter IDhttp://www.ncsl.org/legislatures-elections/elections/voter-id.aspx


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep going, momee, you just might get the drift.


Momee

What makes you so jealous and bitter? Nothing makes me as happy as when people are doing well. That reduces the number of people I have to worry about. I think that you might benefit from some therapy. Everything you say is laced with venom.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think it's out of fear, Huckleberry.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They've used their oil money to buy up massive chunks of very expensive real estate and other investments all over the world. Their foreign workers will feel it, but the house of Saud isn't likely to be feling any pain


That's true, but unless they can find an effective way to spread the wealth around they may not be able to stay in power. The whole Saudi system is based on oil money, and on the whole it makes for a very comfortable life. Saudis are probably willing to put up with all the restrictions because they have well-paying comfortable jobs (with foreign workers available to do the dirty work, of course), money to travel to the West when they need to let off steam, nice houses, platoons of servants, ample supplies of consumer goods, excellent schools, and much much more.

Try as I might I can't see the Saudi royal house sustaining all that by sending out a welfare check to each household after the oil runs out. And of course for now they have the whole world kowtowing to them (the US included)--not because they're rich but rather that they have something we need. After the oil is gone I don't doubt Saudi Arabia's neighbors will demonstrate that great sense of Muslim unity and brotherhood by attempting to march in and take over. The Saudis can beat them back or pay them off--either way it's going to cost them big bucks. And no one in the West is likely to rush in and help--they'll be completely on their own, and no one will give a hoot if the country is overrun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a map of voter IDhttp://www.ncsl.org/legislatures-elections/elections/voter-id.aspx


Surprised that there are so many states that don't require any id at. What is the difference between "strict photo id" and "photo id"?

If we are on the voter's list, we need 1 piece of photo id and to sign the register saying that we haven't already voted. If someone isn't on the voter list, they need photo id and 1 other piece of id that has their name and address and to sign the register.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think it's out of fear, Huckleberry.


Maybe pre-elections jitters? If this any indication, imagine what terrible shape the conservatives will be in by 2016.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Surprised that there are so many states that don't require any id at. What is the difference between "strict photo id" and "photo id"?
> 
> If we are on the voter's list, we need 1 piece of photo id and to sign the register saying that we haven't already voted. If someone isn't on the voter list, they need photo id and 1 other piece of id that has their name and address and to sign the register.


I don't know I was wondering the same thing. Here in my county we have had to show our photo id for along time. I think everyone should have to have it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Checked around the globe and found that in almost all countries people have to show ID when voting. I have no problem with that whatsoever. Nothing to hide.


I do, quite honestly. On the surface it seems reasonable to be asked to produce photo ID before casting one's ballot, but for a nation with a dismally low turnout rate this is just one impediment standing between the voting public and the polling place.
10% of all eligible voters don't have ID--and for minority groups the percentage is much higher. Is it a coincidence that these folks are more likely to vote for Democratic candidates? Does it surprise anyone that most of the people pushing the voter ID legislation are Republicans?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with you, Susan. The GOP tried to impose a lot of rules to deter poor people from voting, and voter ID was something they were pushing in the last election. If voter ID becomes the law of the land, at least people should have a reasonable amount of time to obtain such a document. I like the idea of adding other info to the card. Maybe that would be a good time to add info about gun registration--embed that data right along with the voter info. The possibilities are endless! Paranoia anyone?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I agree with you, Susan. The GOP tried to impose a lot of rules to deter poor people from voting, and voter ID was something they were pushing in the last election.


It's true, unfortunately. The situation may be different in other countries, but it's likely too that those places don't have a long and disgraceful history of trying to keep poor people and minorities out of the voting booth. Poll taxes, literacy tests, requirements that voters show proof of property ownership--this ID stuff is just a modern twist to a very old and digusting game.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Guess that's all for tonight...sleep well, everyone. Bazinga!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

A few headlines for your good morning!

OMB: Obama Will Become First President to Spend $4T in One Year
April 10, 2013 - 11:36 AM 
(CNSNews.com) - In the historical tables it released along with President Barack Obama's fiscal 2014 budget proposal this morning, the White House Office of Management and Budget revealed that in fiscal 2016, under the president's budget proposal, it expects Obama to become the first president in the nation's history to preside over a federal government that spends more than $4 trillion in one year.
The OMB's historical tables also reveal that the White House does not expect this administration to ever run an annual deficit as low as $458.5 billion, which was the deficit the government ran in fiscal 2008, the last fiscal year completed before Obama took office(Well, another first for the prez)

Heritage: Amnestied Illegals Will Get $9.4T in Benefits; Increase Debt $6.3T'
May 6, 2013 - 11:18 AM 
(CNSNews.com)  Granting amnesty to illegal immigrants would cost $6.3 trillion, according to a new report by the Heritage Foundation. 
Unlawful immigration and amnesty for current unlawful immigrants can pose large fiscal costs for U.S. taxpayers, states the report by Robert Rector and Jason Richwine, Ph.D.
Not only would the federal deficit increase, but the cost of benefits and services to millions of newly minted citizens would reach nearly $10 trillion( Were a generous country, and heaven knows all those on SS and Medicare will be happy to chip in. But who is counting pennies. We can just print more money)

Obama Urges Ohio State Graduates to Get Out and Vote, 'Eagerly and Often'
May 6, 2013 - 7:13 AM 
(CNSNews.com) - "I don't pretend to have all the answers," President Obama told Ohio State students at their commencement on Sunday. "I'm not going to offer some grand theory on a beautiful day like this -- you guys all have celebrating to do. I'm not going to get partisan, either, because that's not what citizenship is about." "After all, your democracy does not function without your active participation. At a bare minimum, that means voting, eagerly and often," Obama said.(Yes, thats what he said.)


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, it is happening everywhere, and some states are beginning to audit and make changes.

Getting Rich Off the Poor: Examining Welfare Abuse
JUNE 5, 2012 | Policy Points by COMMONWEALTH FOUNDATION
Welfare spending has grown by 55 percent in 10 years; Pennsylvania now spends $27 billion in state and federal dollars on Public Welfare programs.1 Yet 15,429 individuals are still on the waiting list for intellectual disability services.2 
Over the past few years, the Pennsylvania Department of Public Welfare conducted a series of audits and uncovered many questionable practices among state contractors. Some providers of welfare services have taken advantage of unclear rules and regulations to nickel and dime Pennsylvania families. By misusing funds meant for the truly needy, these providers contribute to today's bloated welfare budget, the single largest state General Fund expenditure. Shifting to a fee-for-service payment instead of reimbursing all provider expenses would prevent waste and abuse, freeing up tax dollars and reducing the number of truly needy Pennsylvanians waiting for help.

Welfare Abuse 
	Over two years, training provider KRA charged more than $1.8 million in unsubstantiated or unidentified expenses to the Department of Public Welfare. 
o	KRA, a for-profit company, also used taxpayer money to send 130 people on a sunset dinner cruise and expensed an open bar, buffet and amusement package at adult amusement restaurant Dave & Buster's for 90 people. KRA terminated its contract during the audit process.3 Total cost to taxpayers: $50,773.
	Western PA Child Care, LLC charged $84,000 for limousine service to an NCAA basketball game and King of Prussia Mall, a custom-made suit for an executive, a chartered fishing trip and other related party expenses. 
o	WPCC is a for-profit company with government contracts to provide housing and services for juvenile delinquents.
o	WPCC opened in 2005 under the ownership of Robert Powell, who was convicted for concealing a felony in the "kids for cash" scandal in 2009, and George Zappala, who bought Powell's WPCC shares in 2008. 
o	Shortly after executives enjoyed these perks, WPCC experienced cash flow problems. In early 2008, the facility received shut-off notices from utility providers, incurred late fees from vendors and lost required court documents for juvenile residents.4 
	The executive director of It Takes a Village Childcare and Learning Center, Inc. charged taxpayers for undocumented expenses and took 28 percent of the organization's state contract, totaling $173,077. 
o	The executive director received about $139,000 in salary and collected $34,432 in non-salary paymentsincluding fringe benefits, undocumented lease expenses, travel, insurance, and cell phone reimbursementsover two years. 
o	A check for $5,022 to Staples could not be supported since the receipts totaled only $399. When auditors asked to see the equipment supposedly purchased, they were told it had broken and been discarded.
o	The audit recommended the organization pay back $44,926, but officials negotiated a repayment of $24,000.5 Total tax dollar waste: $20,926.
	Taxpayers paid twice for mortgages on the same properties, and paid rent for the same homes, totaling more than $1,000,000 in duplicated payments.6 
o	Taxpayers reimbursed Lynch Homes for mortgage payments and then paid a usage fee, like rent, of 8 percent for homes used to provide community-based services to the intellectually and developmentally disabled. Lynch was also receiving reimbursements for maintenance on the homes.7 
o	In 2011, Lynch Homes sold properties to provider Kencrest. Due to a quirk in the welfare department's reimbursement system, taxpayers are on the hook again to pay the new mortgages Kencrest took out to purchase the properties from Lynch Homes.8
	Providers serving the intellectually disabled in Pennsylvania used thousands of taxpayer dollars for unnecessary luxury goods. 
o	Supportive Concepts for Families, Inc. spent $73,152 leasing luxury vehicles, including an Acura MDX for $689 a month and an Acura RL for two years at $835 a month. SCFF could have purchased four Chevy Impalas for the cost of leasing one Acura RL.9
	The Department of Public Welfare determined that $900,000 of a $3.6 million severance package for the CEO of a mental health and intellectual disabilities service provider was inappropriately invested taxpayer funds. 
o	Allegheny Valley School awarded its former CEO a severance package taken from a taxpayer-funded account for capital costs. Program regulations prohibit providers from using interest (in this case $900,000) for non-capital expenses. The transfer occurred while AVS was merging with another provider, Northwest Human Services.
o	After the audit uncovered this misuse of funds, NHS reimbursed the account.10 
Five Ways to Prevent Welfare Abuse
	Set clear rates for provider payments to prevent confusion and eliminate the opportunity for wasteful spending. The Department of Welfare is in the process of shifting more services from the cost reporting method, where the provider is reimbursed for all eligible expenses, to a fee schedule that sets clear rates for services. This new system reduces department monitoring costs and relieves providers of the burden of submitting those reports.
	Pass recovery audit legislation. Recovery audits allow private contractors to audit providers and recoup funds from those cheating the system. The audits are paid for by deducting the contractor's costs from any dollars recovered.
	Level the playing field for competition among providers. The state must continue to move away from individually negotiated provider rates to a standardized statewide rate system. Standardization provides a more level playing field for providers and ensures an equitable and predictable system.
	Competitive contracting. Current Medicaid rules do not allow for competition. Medicaid is an "any willing provider" program. Lawmakers must petition Washington for relief and ensure that all provider contracts are based on competition, quality, outcomes and cost savings.
	Increase transparency. Ensure all audits are easily accessible to taxpayers by posting them online after redacting personal information. The state should deploy transparency portals so that taxpayers can see how much they pay for services.

Endnotes

1. "Past Payment Practices of the Office of Developmental Programs," Testimony before the Senate Public Health and Welfare Committee, Sept. 28, 2011.
2. The term "intellectual disabilities" is preferred over the term "mental retardation."
3. KRA Corporation Performance Audit, provided to the Commonwealth Foundation per open records request, December 24, 2009.
4. Western PA Child Care, LLC Performance Audit, provided to the Commonwealth Foundation per open records request, May 28, 2009.
5. It Takes a Village Childcare and Learning Center, Inc. Performance Audit, provided to the Commonwealth Foundation per open records request, October 3, 2007. Detailed repayment information provided to the Commonwealth Foundation by the Department of Public Welfare.
6. Information provided to the Commonwealth Foundation by the Department of Public Welfare.
7. Lynch Homes, Inc. Facility Audit, Department of Public Welfare website, February 10, 2009.
8. "Kencrest Centers Acquires Lynch Homes," Kencrest Press Release, April 2011.
9. Supportive Concepts for Families, Inc. BFO report, provided to the Commonwealth Foundation per opens records request, June 2008.
10. Allegheny Valley School Facility Audit, Department of Public Welfare website, May 19, 2010.
http://www.commonwealthfoundation.org/research/detail/getting-rich-off-the-poor-examining-welfare-abuse


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck I agree. Hillary has turned out to be a wonderful young woman.
> 
> WOW, I want to know what products she uses, because that was not the case a few weeks ago


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with Susan and alcameron on this issue.



susanmos2000 said:


> It's true, unfortunately. The situation may be different in other countries, but it's likely too that those places don't have a long and disgraceful history of trying to keep poor people and minorities out of the voting booth. Poll taxes, literacy tests, requirements that voters show proof of property ownership--this ID stuff is just a modern twist to a very old and digusting game.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...the copy and paste gang is at it again. I'm sure they know no one reads their rantings. I wonder why they do it. Yawn. >>>


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Disgusting :thumbdown:


Were you expecting anything less?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> A few headlines for your good morning!
> 
> OMB: Obama Will Become First President to Spend $4T in One Year
> April 10, 2013 - 11:36 AM
> ...


Chicago style politics continues


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> I agree with Susan and alcameron on this issue.


As do I. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

In NY State, there are teacher's benefits which are very, very high and things like that. Teachers have a good deal in NY when they retire compared to other states. 

There are other high state expenses too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...the copy and paste gang is at it again. I'm sure they know no one reads their rantings. I wonder why they do it. Yawn. >>>


Not sure--guess the concept of reading and paraphrasing is a novel one to the righties. Seems that KPG isn't the only one struggling with basic literacy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Chicago style politics continues


an that is just one state can you image what is happening in other states?

If not for all of this waste i wonder how may people would be able to be taken care of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know I was wondering the same thing. Here in my county we have had to show our photo id for along time. I think everyone should have to have it.


Most of the people who are here already have ID's they have to to getting in to government programs, to show proof to do most anything, or drivers lincense. That's why when i here it would cause people not to vote it is an excuse. Those poor people have photo ID's already. Every time I vote I have to show my drivers lincense or a electric bill ext. to prove who I am. How does that stop me from voting.
The lack of voting in this country is not what one may think it is it is called don't care additude. When last election held many ask why they didn't vote, busy, didn't think it mattere, didn't know where pollling place and most of all the response of I don't even know who to vote for, why because the only name they heard was Obama, and Romney, when ask what each candidate stood for the answer I don't know was the norm.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I do, quite honestly. On the surface it seems reasonable to be asked to produce photo ID before casting one's ballot, but for a nation with a dismally low turnout rate this is just one impediment standing between the voting public and the polling place.
> 10% of all eligible voters don't have ID--and for minority groups the percentage is much higher. Is it a coincidence that these folks are more likely to vote for Democratic candidates? Does it surprise anyone that most of the people pushing the voter ID legislation are Republicans?


If the GOP insists on voter ID, they should make obtaining it
extremely easy and free of charge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...the copy and paste gang is at it again. I'm sure they know no one reads their rantings. I wonder why they do it. Yawn. >>>


as a oppose to the I have nothing to post to support my words except Oh wait I do support my comments as all I post is yawns, ignore, and angry rants. Thats my proof I am a Dem . And they say I stand by ever word I post. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> as a oppose to the I have nothing to post to support my words except Oh wait I do support my comments as all I post is yawns, ignore, and angry rants. Thats my proof I am a Dem . And they say I stand by ever word I post. :thumbup:


What? I can't understand a word of this. Try again, Yarnie dear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GwPlver, I have to take back about all not posting facts, you have. Thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What? I can't understand a word of this. Try again, Yarnie dear.


you never have and you never will, your problem is your post are in gear before you brain has time to think. yes I am a dear aren't I.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> If the GOP insists on voter ID, they should make obtaining it
> extremely easy and free of charge.


At the very least it should be free of charge. In California there's a one-time fee of $27 for the privilege of voting--that of course being the price of the ID card. Outrageous.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you never have and you never will, your problem is your post are in gear before you brain has time to think. yes I am a dear aren't I.


Hmmm, I take back what I said--the cut-and-paste option is probably your best bet, at least in the wee hours of the morning. Certainly less hassle than requiring a third party to listen, put your ideas into coherent sentences, then work the keyboard.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> In NY State, there are teacher's benefits which are very, very high and things like that. Teachers have a good deal in NY when they retire compared to other states.
> 
> There are other high state expenses too.


Are you talking about retirement payments? Do teachers pay into their retirement funds while they are working?? What are,their other benefits? Are you saying that teachers' benefits are a drain on state coffers?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> At the very least it should be free of charge. In California there's a one-time fee of $27 for the privilege of voting--which is of course the price of the ID card. Outrageous.


Just how many people need to buy that ID? Don't most people have a driver's license, Passport, ID for Medicare, Medicaid, Food Stamps, work, student ID card...? Maybe their church can help them with the funds. I just don't believe we are talking about that many citizens that are in that situation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Oklahoma is getting disaster funds from the disaster appropriations bill that was passed after hurricane Sandy after nearly all their Congressmen voted AGAINST the bill. I wonder how they feel accepting the money??? I think the people of Oklahoma deserve it, but I bet those Congressmen feel no shame.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

All I know is that NYS has very good benefits for its state workers, teachers. There are other drains on the economy. Maybe that is why taxes are so high.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oklahoma is getting disaster funds from the disaster appropriations bill that was passed after hurricane Sandy after nearly all their Congressmen voted AGAINST the bill. I wonder how they feel accepting the money??? I think the people of Oklahoma deserve it, but I bet those Congressmen feel no shame.


What was the reason for them voting against it? I think it was because they did not want to add to the national debt. I believe that they wanted the funds moved from another part of the national budget over to FEMA. So it is not that they were against helping the people, I believe they are proud that they were being fiscally responsible


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just how many people need to buy that ID? Don't most people have a driver's license, Passport, ID for Medicare, Medicaid, Food Stamps, work, student ID card...? Maybe their church can help them with the funds. I just don't believe we are talking about that many citizens that are in that situation.


10% does seem high--but of course that figure includes those whose ID card is temporarily out of order: newly married or divorced women, those who have just changed their address, and of course folks who put their license down somewhere and now can't seem to find it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> All I know is that NYS has very good benefits for its state workers, teachers. There are other drains on the economy. Maybe that is why taxes are so high.


Somehow I fail to see how good salaries and benefits for teachers can be considered a waste of money. Is there any job more important than that of instructing children?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Are teachers, like federal employees, exempt from Obamacare?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

No, they are not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it is great that teachers in NYS have good benefits. I think ALL teachers EVERYWHERE need to have good benefits. They aren't paid enough.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...the copy and paste gang is at it again. I'm sure they know no one reads their rantings. I wonder why they do it. Yawn. >>>


I'M YELLING, (but definetly NOT at you, damemary) what's wrong with cutting and pasting? Ususally if I quote someone's reply I just delete the parts I'm not addressing. If I quote more than one post, I copy, paste, and delete whai I'm not addressing in my response. I'm not writing new stuff and ascribing it to anyone but me. WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT? <<<whispering...the copy and paste gang can go at it again. Damemary, I think you're right that the are aware no one reads their posts. They just have cut and paste hobby. Ain't we got fun?>>>


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Did you know Chelsea Clinton just bought a $10,000,000 condo in NYC? Wow, she must have invested $10K in cattle futures too.
> 
> Just think of all the children that could have been fed with that money. Just think of how many White House tours could have been done. Just think of all the good she could have done with that money....
> 
> Alas, once a dem always a dem. Crucify the republicans because they are evil money earners and do not care about the poor. But those rich dems flying around in their private jets (such carbon imprint makers) wagging their fingers at others as they live the good life.


1) We don't know where that money came from. 2) It's not anyone's business as she is not a government figure. 3) We don't know that she hasn't given charitable gifts. 4) This doesn't lend anything to the discussion.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Check out the father-in-law and how he came by his $$$$$.


Who cares??


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> GwPlver, I have to take back about all not posting facts, you have. Thank you


Thank you - I try.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Chicago style politics continues


Don't forget Tammany Hall in New York City. I wonder if rhey've ever really gone away.

Everybody, let's play a game. Name the cities you know that are run by a political machine. Oh wait, I forgot there aren't any cities other than Chicago, maybe. that's being run by a political machine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'M YELLING, what's wrong with cutting and pasting. Ususally if I quote someone's reply I just delete the parts I'm not addressing. If I quote more than one post, I copy, paste, and delete whai I'm not addressing in my response. I'm not writing new stuff and ascribing it to anyone but me. WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT? <<<whispering...the copy and paste gang can go at it again. Dammary, I think you're right that the are aware no one reads their posts. They just have cut and paste hobby. Ain't we got fun?>>>


I think Damemary was referring to folks who paste endless "facts" and figures from other sources on the Internet. They really are dull. I'd much rather read the poster's paraphrased version, with perhaps a link to the original source for those who want to look check it out for themselves.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Oklahoma is getting disaster funds from the disaster appropriations bill that was passed after hurricane Sandy after nearly all their Congressmen voted AGAINST the bill. I wonder how they feel accepting the money??? I think the people of Oklahoma deserve it, but I bet those Congressmen feel no shame.


I read an article about this recently. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know I was wondering the same thing. Here in my county we have had to show our photo id for along time. I think everyone should have to have it.


I can't remember if I had to or not. But then, I barely remember last week.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not sure--guess the concept of reading and paraphrasing is a novel one to the righties. Seems that KPG isn't the only one struggling with basic literacy.


KPG is just the poster child for illiteracy, and she is supported by many who can read but don't want to know how to read for meaning because then they might understand what they read and their little worlds would be shattered. Paraphrasing is actually a sin, so be careful.:mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think Damemary was referring to folks who paste endless "facts" and figures from other sources on the Internet. They really are dull. I'd much rather read the poster's paraphrased version, with perhaps a link to the original source for those who want to look check it out for themselves.


What I believe is that dame doesn't want all the facts, just the ones she thinks is appropriate to list.

Oh well, so sad, post on


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I do, quite honestly. On the surface it seems reasonable to be asked to produce photo ID before casting one's ballot, but for a nation with a dismally low turnout rate this is just one impediment standing between the voting public and the polling place.
> 10% of all eligible voters don't have ID--and for minority groups the percentage is much higher. Is it a coincidence that these folks are more likely to vote for Democratic candidates? Does it surprise anyone that most of the people pushing the voter ID legislation are Republicans?


We have a similar problem with low voter turnout, even though a lot of effort goes into encouraging people to get out and vote. I don't remember when Can. started requiring id, but apparently it was in response to several cases across the country where groups of people were being brought into polling stations and scrutineers believed that they were organized and directed; this was found to be true, and in most of those situations, the voters weren't citizens and their votes were paid for. They weren't a large percentage of voters, but sometimes elections are decided by just a few votes

After that a lot more effort went into preparing voter lists and some form of id became required. I think most forms of photo id are acceptable - it doesn't have to prove citizenship. There are also organizations that help people in shelters or institutions register to vote.

In some countries, voting is compulsory which increases the voter turnout, but I don't think forced voting does much to solve the problem of voter apathy. In our provincial election a couple of weeks ago, young voters still stayed away even though they seemed to be more interested in the issues. Maybe some form of electronic voting would involve more young people, but that would raise a lot more issues about the validity of the process.

Interested in reading other comments and suggestions


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think Damemary was referring to folks who paste endless "facts" and figures from other sources on the Internet. They really are dull. I'd much rather read the poster's paraphrased version, with perhaps a link to the original source for those who want to look check it out for themselves.


I thought she was addressing the folks who say their remarks here have been cut and pasted by other partipants in this topic to twist there words, then respond as if the suupposedly twisted words are an accurate version of what was originally said. I hope Damemary will let us know what gang she is addressing. I know I need help from her to understand what she means.ops:

I think the "Facts and Figures Cut and Paste Gang" are indeed working to make facts and figures as dull as possible so no one can respond sensibly to their messages, and when someone does respond, the Gang can gang up on someone and accuse them of lying and making things up.

Many cities are wondering how to deal with gangs and gang-related crime in their cities. They haven't found enough constructive methods yet, and neither have we conserning the gangs we have here on KP. We have a gang problem here, but at least, the gangs here aren't armed to the teeth with various kinds of guns. They don't need them because words can hurt just as much as guns can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

YAC


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...the copy and paste gang is at it again. I'm sure they know no one reads their rantings. I wonder why they do it. Yawn. >>>


I guess you just like it better with your head stuck in the sand or where ever you keep it in your fairyland world. :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...Chicago is a city, not a state.>>>


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,
You are making me laugh. Keep it up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...being paranoid, I'd suggest a bipartisan Election Board.>>>



Huckleberry said:


> If the GOP insists on voter ID, they should make obtaining it
> extremely easy and free of charge.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never mind. Nice try for you.



susanmos2000 said:


> What? I can't understand a word of this. Try again, Yarnie dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...the GOP hopes there aren't that many because they don't have a HIH of receiving a single vote from that.>>>



off2knit said:


> Just how many people need to buy that ID? Don't most people have a driver's license, Passport, ID for Medicare, Medicaid, Food Stamps, work, student ID card...? Maybe their church can help them with the funds. I just don't believe we are talking about that many citizens that are in that situation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...no conscience, no shame.>>>



alcameron said:


> Oklahoma is getting disaster funds from the disaster appropriations bill that was passed after hurricane Sandy after nearly all their Congressmen voted AGAINST the bill. I wonder how they feel accepting the money??? I think the people of Oklahoma deserve it, but I bet those Congressmen feel no shame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lucy, I can't follow your thought. Please elaborate.



Lukelucy said:


> All I know is that NYS has very good benefits for its state workers, teachers. There are other drains on the economy. Maybe that is why taxes are so high.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...that's one way of looking at it.>>>



off2knit said:


> What was the reason for them voting against it? I think it was because they did not want to add to the national debt. I believe that they wanted the funds moved from another part of the national budget over to FEMA. So it is not that they were against helping the people, I believe they are proud that they were being fiscally responsible


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

YarnAndCoffee,don't you just love how they go together? So off for YAC, but at this time of day, iced of course


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE the Cut and Paste Gang. I've identified several uses of this tactic. It's boring and easy. It's an attempt to get attention...but it doesn't. It tries to bait others into debating in a quagmire. And it annoys me. I'm sure they'll keep trying because they are so limited in their skills. Maybe it's too much to expect people to clearly write their opinions and sources.



SeattleSoul said:


> I thought she was addressing the folks who say their remarks here have been cut and pasted by other partipants in this topic to twist there words, then respond as if the suupposedly twisted words are an accurate version of what was originally said. I hope Damemary will let us know what gang she is addressing. I know I need help from her to understand what she means.ops:
> 
> I think the "Facts and Figures Cut and Paste Gang" are indeed working to make facts and figures as dull as possible so no one can respond sensibly to their messages, and when someone does respond, the Gang can gang up on someone and accuse them of lying and making things up.
> 
> Many cities are wondering how to deal with gangs and gang-related crime in their cities. They haven't found enough constructive methods yet, and neither have we conserning the gangs we have here on KP. We have a gang problem here, but at least, the gangs here aren't armed to the teeth with various kinds of guns. They don't need them because words can hurt just as much as guns can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Damemary dearie there is a button at the left of the page. Unwatch.<<<< whipering.... We wouldn't want to annoy you with our facts.>>>>> Bless you heart.XXXX


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

CB dearie, I have been in KP for quite a while. In spite of that, I suppose it would be polite to thank you for the tip and your concern. Facts never annoy me.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Damemary dearie there is a button at the left of the page. Unwatch.<<<< whipering.... We wouldn't want to annoy you with our facts.>>>>> Bless you heart.XXXX


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> CB dearie, I have been in KP for quite a while. In spite of that, I suppose it would be polite to thank you for the tip and your concern. Facts never annoy me.


but double posts should bother you

YAC ya'll


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> but double posts should bother you
> YAC ya'll


Double posts bother me, too. I try really hard not to make them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What was the reason for them voting against it? I think it was because they did not want to add to the national debt. I believe that they wanted the funds moved from another part of the national budget over to FEMA. So it is not that they were against helping the people, I believe they are proud that they were being fiscally responsible


Believe what you will about these Comgressmen voting against the disaster bill. It's called "rationalizing." Putting adding to the national debt before helping people in a disaster area? Perfect example of lack of empathy, which is the trademark of Tea Partiers and the right-wing repubs. WWJD


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Are teachers, like federal employees, exempt from Obamacare?


No. They are employees of their city or town, but likely pay into their retirement at their state level. I have never known of a local (city or town) to contribute to teachers' retirement. The benefits that I've been familiar with seem more generous at the state level, and an employee of a state college or university may have had retirement contributions paid by the employer. In MA teachers were required to be members of the MA retirement, in that they could not opt out for SS or a private funded retirement in its place.

In MA, teachers were the only contributors to their retirement, no employer contributions. Teachers were, however required to contribute to SS, which they are NOT allowed to benefit from (double dipping).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If teachers pay into SS they should be allowed to benefit from it. Those laws need to change.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In some countries, voting is compulsory which increases the voter turnout, but I don't think forced voting does much to solve the problem of voter apathy. In our provincial election a couple of weeks ago, young voters still stayed away even though they seemed to be more interested in the issues. Maybe some form of electronic voting would involve more young people, but that would raise a lot more issues about the validity of the process.


I agree--compulsory voting is a terrible way of increasing turnout. Those who were forced into the voting booth by threat of legal action would no doubt get their revenge by punching geometric shapes on the cards, playing the buttons and tabs on the electronic screens like piano keys etc etc. Brute force can get people to the polls, but it can't force them to make well-thought out, rational decisions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

[
YAC ya'll[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Susanmos2000
> Even a quickly stopped leak has dire consequences for many, many years. In addition, such land pipelines can be easy targets for terrorists. Frightening thought. Would hate to be within hundreds of miles of such.


How many US pipelines have been targets of terrorist attacks?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> and while you are at it read RR on taxes
> http://www.politifact.com/virginia/statements/2012/jun/25/gerry-connolly/rep-gerry-connolly-says-reagan-raised-taxes-during/


RR did do these things and the economy turned around and grew at a respectable pace. Obama tries his hand and the economy fizzles and then attempts to grow at a snails pace. I'll take RR's way any day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If teachers pay into SS they should be allowed to benefit from it. Those laws need to change.


I 2nd that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> It's a totally non-issue that some feel the need to blow out of proportion.


The some being DHS.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What I believe is that dame doesn't want all the facts, just the ones she thinks is appropriate to list.
> 
> Oh well, so sad, post on


Correct. and some are too lazy to read enough to get info to share. Some are too lazy to read anything...and there are those who only want to denigrate and have nothing constructive to say, even if it is a differing view or source.

Presenting different opinions, either in print or by summarizing is one way of having meaningful discussions rather than stooping to nonsensical personal diatribes, which are seemingly only read by the poster.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> An interesting exercise is to google ACA waivers and then follow the money and political trail. Unions, politicians, states, companies, etc.. We are being used people wake up. So little to do with the delivery of good health care.


You are so right RU, it never was about good health care. It is about control. Too bad the lefties will never see through the smoke and mirror tactics.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How many US pipelines have been targets of terrorist attacks?


How many existing pipelines are 2,147 miles long and run right through the American Heartland?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How many US pipelines have been targets of terrorist attacks?


How many Twin Towers have been targeted?
How many Marathons have been targeted?
How many Theaters have been targeted? Etc., etc. etc.
Think before you leap.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so right RU, it never was about good health care. It is about control. Too bad the lefties will never see through the smoke and mirror tactics.


Too bad the righties are still trapped in the AMA's pocket.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The ACA is a first try towards trying to do something about the healthcare industry spiraling costs and the fact that millions of people had no insurance at all. If the naysayers in Congress had been smart enough to see the necessity of doing something about the problem they would have gotten to work on putting into place a better system.


The ACA does not do anything about the spiraling costs of healthcare. It is only concerned with the insurance end and it has only managed to increase that cost for the average American.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> How many Twin Towers have been targeted?
> How many Marathons have been targeted?
> How many Theaters have been targeted? Etc., etc. etc.
> Think before you leap.


That is not what she ask?

two

one

by non terrorist


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I knew it was a good idea!! Weed out the sociopaths!


Start with Pelosi and Reid.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> How many existing pipelines are 2,147 miles long and run right through the American Heartland?


What a way to set the country on fire from north to south and contaminate the soil for years and years or even forever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> Correct. and some are too lazy to read enough to get info to share. Some are too lazy to read anything...and there are those who only want to denigrate and have nothing constructive to say, even if it is a differing view or source.
> 
> Presenting different opinions, either in print or by summarizing is one way of having meaningful discussions rather than stooping to nonsensical personal diatribes, which are seemingly only read by the poster.


Amazing isn't it. no it's not same old same old.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> What a way to set the country on fire from north to south and contaminate the soil for years and years or even forever.


Exactly--a terrorist couldn't ask for a juicier target.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That is not what she ask?
> 
> two
> 
> ...


theyarnlady

Do you ever comprehend what one writes? Sometimes it is best to withhold comment. Re-read what she wrote and then my answer. Why do I even bother with you. It is a lost cause to explain matters to you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Do you ever comprehend what one writes? Sometimes it is best to withhold comment. Re-read what she wrote and then my answer. Why do I even bother with you. It is a lost cause to explain matters to you.


You will find more instances where people don't read for meaning the longer you're here. Some people get to the words or phrases in someone's post that're their particular red flags and base their reponse on that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course not...but then I don't recall hearing of any of the protesters being arrested, either. You can bet security is going to be on hand to monitor things when folks they have reason to believe are armed decide to demonstrate outside the federal buildings. I'd expect nothing less, and as one whose sister is employed by the Federal Reserve I find it reassuring.


The same "armed" (whoever started that rumor?) Tea Party people when told they couldn't protest on government land said OK and quietly, without fuss, moved across the street to the public park to protest. Oh those wicked, wicked demonstrators, always up to no good. Never fear Susan, you sister will be safe from protesting Tea Party members.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If teachers pay into SS they should be allowed to benefit from it. Those laws need to change.


I do agree - but never understood the rationale for it- or the legality either. I know when one signed a contract to teach in MA, there was also a 'requirement' that one contribute to the MA tchr's retirement; no one questioned it at the time, from what I was told. Years later at retirement...oops. I guess a lot of people have never wanted to fight it legally (cost to do so) as when it is put against the pension, one would cancel they out to a point. I'm really not sure of the specific details - I gave up... But I had numerous friends who worked 2nd jobs - nights, wkends, and summers to build their SS, knowing that the pension would never be enough to live on - and have truly been hurt by the loss of what they counted on.

You know I've complained about the tax situation here in VT...well, my pension is taxed in MA, and also by VT - legally, but I am working to correct that one. I wonder how many people are experiencing the same thing, but don't realize it unless they pay close attention to their tax records, etc.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Seems we haven't learned a thing from Hurricane Katrina. Engineers knew for years those levees not secure, and no one did a thing about it because the odds against catastrophic failure were so slight. Well, guess what? Eventually the slow pony beat the odds and made it over the finish line, and New Orleans was destroyed. How much will it cost to rebuild the American Midwest? Is it even possible?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

solo

It was someone on the left's justification for having Homeland Security armed but not in uniform watching the over the tea party demonstration at the IRS

I said if they were armed, I am sure it was legally done. That drove some of them nuts

But you are safe.

YAC to you


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I said if they were armed, I am sure it was legally done. That drove some of them nuts


Frankly I think it's nuts to bring a firearm or any kind of weapon to a demonstration.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The ACA does not do anything about the spiraling costs of healthcare. It is only concerned with the insurance end and it has only managed to increase that cost for the average American.


@ soloweyegirl and alcameron. 
It does appear that under ACA we will be paying a lot more for a lot less...if you happen to be one who pays. If not, it is probably good for you. The lack of health care, and the need for it has been evident for decades. While Medicaid addressed some of the need, the working poor, or those whose employees weren't required to offer health insurance were left blowing in the wind.

Yes, controlling health care costs was and always will be a concern and problem, but I'm not sure the approach to the current ACA is the answer. By dismantling the current private insurance plans it appears the baby is long gone with the bath water. The type of dismantling that is happening will only lessen the quality and kind of medical care that is available. I've spoken to numerous folks from countries where there is only govt. sponsored health care and it is frightening ...those who can afford it, come to the US for care and treatment. If some can afford to keep their pvt. ins., why not allow it? Why not put tax dollars into the medicaid program, tighten up the benefits and include the working poor or those who otherwise wouldn't have insurance available to them? VT has done just that - and seems to be a successful model.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> Do you ever comprehend what one writes? Sometimes it is best to withhold comment. Re-read what she wrote and then my answer. Why do I even bother with you. It is a lost cause to explain matters to you.


Because I annoy you and you can't get the answer right


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Your hatred is giving off a very bad odor tonight Off. Do you know what her husband doze for a living? He is a banker and very wealthy as is his family. He can easily afford their apartment. You are the only one out here wagging your fingers and looking foolish as usual. There are very rich people among liberals and conservatives. I am surprised you did not know that but I guess there are a lot of things you do not know.


I guess there is a lot of money to be made in dozing. I guess he invested heavily in the dozing market.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So why haven't the conservatives done something about this years ago?


Why do the Democrats think it such a hardship for voters to actually obtain an ID in order to vote? After all, it was one of their major points during the election.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There is a lot we can learn from our Northern neighbor, Canada.


west coast kitty said:


> Surprised that there are so many states that don't require any id at. What is the difference between "strict photo id" and "photo id"?
> 
> If we are on the voter's list, we need 1 piece of photo id and to sign the register saying that we haven't already voted. If someone isn't on the voter list, they need photo id and 1 other piece of id that has their name and address and to sign the register.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You really are a hateful old woman aren't you. Does hating people make you feel better? What's the payoff for you to be such a mean old lady? What ever it is it seems pretty sick and perverted.


You describe yourself so perfectly. I guess the payoff for you is to pick a person and try and break her. Since you don't have the "talent" to do it by yourself your cronies always jump in to help. You need another form of entertainment. This one is definitely "sick and perverted".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, controlling health care costs was and always will be a concern and problem, but I'm not sure the approach to the current ACA is the answer. By dismantling the current private insurance plans it appears the baby is long gone with the bath water.


Obamacare is not an attempt to dismantle private insurance but rather to break the stranglehold it has on the American public. It they can't deal with competition and decide to close up shop rather than see their astronomical profits drop, so be it--they'll be exposed to the world as the money-grubbing hogs that they are.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very Interesting Momeee


momeee said:


> A few headlines for your good morning!
> 
> OMB: Obama Will Become First President to Spend $4T in One Year
> April 10, 2013 - 11:36 AM
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Momeee. Thanks.Wish all states would follow the lead and be more responsible. Thank you for bringing this to my attention.


momeee said:


> A few headlines for your good morning!
> 
> OMB: Obama Will Become First President to Spend $4T in One Year
> April 10, 2013 - 11:36 AM
> ...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I think it's nuts to bring a firearm or any kind of weapon to a demonstration.


Does that make it wrong to do so? Many would disagree with you.

I think it is nuts to drive an electric car where I live, does that make me wrong?

YAC


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I noticed momee is having trouble keeping up, Patty. She is good at one thing and that is copying and pasting. Then if you ask her about her posts she can't even explain them. I guess she has such blind faith in her sources she doesn't feel the need to read them. I think it's rather lazy on her part but that is just my opinion. She is never going to learn anything like that but that seems to be the consensus on the right that education and knowledge are liabilities and not assets.


There are questions out there for you to answer Cheeky. Any indication when they will be answered?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why do the Democrats think it such a hardship for voters to actually obtain an ID in order to vote? After all, it was one of their major points during the election.


For anyone without a permanent address, obtaining a photo ID is problematic. This includes not only the truly homeless living under freeways overpasses but also the residents of battered women's shelters, people staying with friends while they search for their own residence, families in the process of relocating, newly divorced women who move back with their parents, college students shuffling from dorm room to dorm room etc.

10% of eligible voters don't have an up-to-date and truly valid form of ID--that's a sizable chunk of the American population to disenfranchise.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Whoever originally mentioned that he had $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.



GWPlver said:


> Who cares??


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I do, quite honestly. On the surface it seems reasonable to be asked to produce photo ID before casting one's ballot, but for a nation with a dismally low turnout rate this is just one impediment standing between the voting public and the polling place.
> 10% of all eligible voters don't have ID--and for minority groups the percentage is much higher. Is it a coincidence that these folks are more likely to vote for Democratic candidates? Does it surprise anyone that most of the people pushing the voter ID legislation are Republicans?


Why is it surprising? Requiring voter ID will assure that Republicans have the necessary ID also. It will apply to all parties.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Does that make it wrong to do so? Many would disagree with you.


Are you one of them?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> At the very least it should be free of charge. In California there's a one-time fee of $27 for the privilege of voting--that of course being the price of the ID card. Outrageous.


The only ones to blame for that are the California voters.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You describe yourself so perfectly. I guess the payoff for you is to pick a person and try and break her. Since you don't have the "talent" to do it by yourself your cronies always jump in to help. You need another form of entertainment. This one is definitely "sick and perverted".


solowey - You are always a day late and a dollar short. You and your buddies offer nothing just like your GOP/Tea Party. You and the christians are the kind of people that give the religion a bad name. You are a bunch of frightened old ladies who are so afraid someone is going to take advantage of you you don't even know you have been duped by you own party. They have played on your hatred, lack of knowledge and fear to use you for only one thing and that is your vote. Your bunch can't even name one positive thing your party has done for you and yet you keep hanging on. To what? You just look foolish, solowey. You only jump on someone else's post and get a free ride 'cause you don't have any thoughts of your own. The only thing coming out of your mouth is not worth a thing. Sorry you are so envious of me and my dear friends on the left, but that is your problem not mine. Now go run back to D&P or where ever it is you hide these days and cry about how you were so beat up. Move out of my way now because Cheeky and her friends are doing the happy dance. Oh yes, lets get started with Pete Segar and "Old Time Rock N' Roll. Feet just got to move and start swaying those hips. Ladies, you are all looking fine. What a way to start a weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> What was the reason for them voting against it? I think it was because they did not want to add to the national debt. I believe that they wanted the funds moved from another part of the national budget over to FEMA. So it is not that they were against helping the people, I believe they are proud that they were being fiscally responsible


They also wanted clean bills, not bills loaded with pork. Disaster relief bills should be able to go through Congress on their own merit. Look at all the crap that was attached to the Sandy Relief bill that had absolutely nothing do to with relief.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> How many Twin Towers have been targeted?
> How many Marathons have been targeted?
> How many Theaters have been targeted? Etc., etc. etc.
> Think before you leap.


You made the statement, yet can't back it up? Typical. The marathon was not the original target. The theater was not a terrorist attack. Think before you leap.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> 
> Do you ever comprehend what one writes? Sometimes it is best to withhold comment. Re-read what she wrote and then my answer. Why do I even bother with you. It is a lost cause to explain matters to you.


Yarnie is right. You should take your own advice and re-read what I asked.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> @ soloweyegirl and alcameron.
> It does appear that under ACA we will be paying a lot more for a lot less...if you happen to be one who pays. If not, it is probably good for you. The lack of health care, and the need for it has been evident for decades. While Medicaid addressed some of the need, the working poor, or those whose employees weren't required to offer health insurance were left blowing in the wind.
> 
> Yes, controlling health care costs was and always will be a concern and problem, but I'm not sure the approach to the current ACA is the answer. By dismantling the current private insurance plans it appears the baby is long gone with the bath water. The type of dismantling that is happening will only lessen the quality and kind of medical care that is available. I've spoken to numerous folks from countries where there is only govt. sponsored health care and it is frightening ...those who can afford it, come to the US for care and treatment. If some can afford to keep their pvt. ins., why not allow it? Why not put tax dollars into the medicaid program, tighten up the benefits and include the working poor or those who otherwise wouldn't have insurance available to them? VT has done just that - and seems to be a successful model.


There are doctors all over the country (on a very small scale currently) that are no longer accepting insurance. It is cash only for them, which lowers the cost of the actual care given. The doctors and their staff are no longer bogged down by insurance forms and deciphering the new codes. They can be freed up to actually take time with their patients and given them the care they need and deserve. The doctors are free to charge their own rates. The last doctor, that I read about is from Maine.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They must have sent solowey out here as the relief pitcher. She just can't get that ball across the base. Go sit in the dugout solowey you just don't have what it takes. :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> For anyone without a permanent address, obtaining a photo ID is problematic. This includes not only the truly homeless living under freeways overpasses but also the residents of battered women's shelters, people staying with friends while they search for their own residence, families in the process of relocating, newly divorced women who move back with their parents, college students shuffling from dorm room to dorm room etc.
> 
> 10% of eligible voters don't have an up-to-date and truly valid form of ID--that's a sizable chunk of the American population to disenfranchise.


There are agencies available that will help them get the required ID's at no cost to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> solowey - You are always a day late and a dollar short. You and your buddies offer nothing just like your GOP/Tea Party. You and the christians are the kind of people that give the religion a bad name. You are a bunch of frightened old ladies who are so afraid someone is going to take advantage of you you don't even know you have been duped by you own party. They have played on your hatred, lack of knowledge and fear to use you for only one thing and that is your vote. Your bunch can't even name one positive thing your party has done for you and yet you keep hanging on. To what? You just look foolish, solowey. You only jump on someone else's post and get a free ride 'cause you don't have any thoughts of your own. The only thing coming out of your mouth is not worth a thing. Sorry you are so envious of me and my dear friends on the left, but that is your problem not mine. Now go run back to D&P or where ever it is you hide these days and cry about how you were so beat up. Move out of my way now because Cheeky and her friends are doing the happy dance. Oh yes, lets get started with Pete Segar and "Old Time Rock N' Roll. Feet just got to move and start swaying those hips. Ladies, you are all looking fine. What a way to start a weekend.:thumbup:


a darn you miss her mistake and changed it did you all catch that she said Sorry you are so envious of me and my dear friends on the right, too funny darn you all miss it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> solowey - You are always a day late and a dollar short. You and your buddies offer nothing just like your GOP/Tea Party. You and the christians are the kind of people that give the religion a bad name. You are a bunch of frightened old ladies who are so afraid someone is going to take advantage of you you don't even know you have been duped by you own party. They have played on your hatred, lack of knowledge and fear to use you for only one thing and that is your vote. Your bunch can't even name one positive thing your party has done for you and yet you keep hanging on. To what? You just look foolish, solowey. You only jump on someone else's post and get a free ride 'cause you don't have any thoughts of your own. The only thing coming out of your mouth is not worth a thing. Sorry you are so envious of me and my dear friends on the left, but that is your problem not mine. Now go run back to D&P or where ever it is you hide these days and cry about how you were so beat up. Move out of my way now because Cheeky and her friends are doing the happy dance. Oh yes, lets get started with Pete Segar and "Old Time Rock N' Roll. Feet just got to move and start swaying those hips. Ladies, you are all looking fine. What a way to start a weekend.:thumbup:


*Y A W N * ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Blah,Blah, blah. Same old same old. Move along, nothing to read here.

Oh please not the happy dance. We don't need an earthquake on top of ( that should be under) the tornado threats still going on. Although swaying those humongous hips really paints quite a picture. My eyes, My eyes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They must have sent solowey out here as the relief pitcher. She just can't get that ball across the base. Go sit in the dugout solowey you just don't have what it takes. :thumbdown:


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie is right. You should take your own advice and re-read what I asked.


How can you tell if Yarnie is right when she refuses to write in anything approaching proper English? She plays little word games that a 5 year old child is too old to play.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You made the statement, yet can't back it up? Typical. The marathon was not the original target. The theater was not a terrorist attack. Think before you leap.


If killing the innocent is not terrorism then what is? 
Say what? It matters that the Marathon was not the original target and therefore does not qualify it as terrorism? Hmmmmm! What a unique way of specifying terror.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> a darn you miss her mistake and changed it did you all catch that she said Sorry you are so envious of me and my dear friends on the right, too funny darn you all miss it.


Yarnie you are a subject to study. Holy smoke the stuff you come up with is mindboggling at least.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They must have sent solowey out here as the relief pitcher. She just can't get that ball across the base. Go sit in the dugout solowey you just don't have what it takes. :thumbdown:


It will take a whole team to pitch in.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> a darn you miss her mistake and changed it did you all catch that she said Sorry you are so envious of me and my dear friends on the right, too funny darn you all miss it.


Yarnie, are you naturally unable to write anything so someone else can understand it? Have you ever thought of going to school? Start with kindergarden and when you finish elementary school you should be able to write sentences other people can understand. Or, continue as you are and let people hold you in low esteem as an illiterate person who hasn't bothered to seek improvement.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw the comment before it was changed from "right" to " left"
I also try to overlook some mistakes or word spelling because one never knows what device one is writing on. 
Auto spelling on devices can be good, but also can change the whole meaning of a sentence or confuse the reader.
Proves we should all proof read what we write before posting it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> YAC


Furball stuck in your throat, yarnie?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The only ones to blame for that are the California voters.


What an incredibly stupid remark.The voters of California have no vote on how much their drivers license is going to cost.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why do the Democrats think it such a hardship for voters to actually obtain an ID in order to vote? After all, it was one of their major points during the election.


If you listened, you would have learned something.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The ACA does not do anything about the spiraling costs of healthcare. It is only concerned with the insurance end and it has only managed to increase that cost for the average American.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie is right. You should take your own advice and re-read what I asked.


soloweygirl

I read it thoroughly and answered with a list of firsts, didn't I?
I win.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Some health care cost is down already. Read all about it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What an incredibly stupid remark.The voters of California have no vote on how much their drivers license is going to cost.


Bratty Patty

Good to see your response.
There is no cure for stupid and once it finds a host, it harbors there forever.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> I saw the comment before it was changed from "right" to " left"
> I also try to overlook some mistakes or word spelling because one never knows what device one is writing on.
> Auto spelling on devices can be good, but also can change the whole meaning of a sentence or confuse the reader.
> Proves we should all proof read what we write before posting it.


sjrNC
You are really expecting a great deal from some folks. Good luck with seeing improvement.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> You are really expecting a great deal from some folks. Good luck with seeing improvement.


One can always hope, for a change.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie you are a subject to study. Holy smoke the stuff you come up with is mindboggling at least.


I think it is brilliant, and understand her mind boggling (not a compound word) smart, funny and totally entertaining

Go have some YarnAndCoffee aka YAK, good for the soul or the soulless.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Looks like the pitcher feel asleep on the mound...no wonder she's on the B team.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> One can always hope, for a change.


sjrNC - Thanks for your great insight. What exactly are you trying to say? Looks like a whole lot of nothing blowing in from the right once again. I've never seen such a bunch of posters with a right wing agenda who have absolutely nothing to say. The Tea Party has been very successful at dumbing down their followers. Try again sjr. Pace yourself and maybe you can put together a couple of meaningful sentences. Try it, you might like it. Come on now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think it is brilliant, and understand her mind boggling (not a compound word) smart, funny and totally entertaining


Entertaining yes, that adjective covers it pretty well.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Look who's new in the white house!
> 
> Arif Alikhan - Assistant Secretary for Policy Development for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security
> 
> ...


Joey, take this post down. Your comments are offensive, and the picture raises it to the level of a hate crime. It's a disgrace to talk this way about American Muslims.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yarnie, are you naturally unable to write anything so someone else can understand it? Have you ever thought of going to school? Start with kindergarden and when you finish elementary school you should be able to write sentences other people can understand. Or, continue as you are and let people hold you in low esteem as an illiterate person who hasn't bothered to seek improvement.


I understand every word she says.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Joey, take that picture down or I'll hit the Report button.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Start with Pelosi and Reid.


I guess you don't know the definition of sociopath.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Look who's new in the white house!
> 
> Arif Alikhan - Assistant Secretary for Policy Development for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security
> 
> ...


Be afraid, Joey. Be very afraid. The Tea Party won't protect you. They are coming to get you and it's about time. You really have lost your mind and this is proof positive. You are certifiable.

And now you see
You've gone completely out of your mind.. And.. 
They're coming to take you away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take you away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're really al qaeda
coming to take you away, ha-haaa!!!!!
It is really a joke and so you laughed, you laughed and then you flipped your lid.. 
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know you're utterly mad... And..

They're coming to take you away, ha-haaa,
They're coming to take you away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're really al qaeda
coming to take you away, ha-haaa!!!

Hey, buddy!
Yes officer..
Are you al qaeda
No, but I will be soon and so will you, ha ha ha....

They will take real good care of you, Joey.

original recording by Napoleon XIV


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

"sjrNC
You are really expecting a great deal from some folks. Good luck with seeing improvement." comment from Huckleberry

so I responded with I can always hope for a change. 

Sorry if it didn't make sense to you I hope I have explained it so you can understand my comment about hope and change. 

The following post is what started the comment from Huckleberry, I really didn't think it was anything about about an agenda, but trying to say I give people a pass about words being used. 


I saw the comment before it was changed from "right" to " left"
I also try to overlook some mistakes or word spelling because one never knows what device one is writing on. 
Auto spelling on devices can be good, but also can change the whole meaning of a sentence or confuse the reader.
Proves we should all proof read what we write before posting it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, take that picture down or I'll hit the Report button.


Joey has really lost it. Unbelievable what people believe. Where was the Tea Party when the "take over" occurred.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Joey has really lost it. Unbelievable what people believe. Where was the Tea Party when the "take over" occurred.


I know. It has the word "forward" stamped at the top and should be classified as highly offensive spam.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> "sjrNC
> You are really expecting a great deal from some folks. Good luck with seeing improvement." comment from Huckleberry
> 
> so I responded with I can always hope for a change.
> ...


So you really do have nothing to say then? Yes, I did proof my post and certainly did not want anyone to mistake me for being on the right. Thank you for following my posts. I am flattered.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have removed that part that you might think is offensive. Are these men in the White House as advisors? If they are, what is your problem?


The obvious question is have you totally lost it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, take this post down. Your comments are offensive, and the picture raises it to the level of a hate crime. It's a disgrace to talk this way about American Muslims.


Maybe you can just skip adm and call the FBI or the CIA. You have their numbers. :hunf:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> *Y A W N * ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Blah,Blah, blah. Same old same old. Move along, nothing to read here.
> 
> Oh please not the happy dance. We don't need an earthquake on top of ( that should be under) the tornado threats still going on. Although swaying those humongous hips really paints quite a picture. My eyes, My eyes.


Assenine! Maybe the rocking you feel is your brain on overload . What a nasty, bitter, and snide person you are.
Lets all do the Happy Dance. Maybe solowey's brain needs a jolt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Joeysomma for the info.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins,

Great reply. Thanks


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have removed that part that you might think is offensive. Are these men in the White House as advisors? If they are, what is your problem?


Does it surprise you that Obama might tap Muslims to head organizations that deal with issues relating to Islam? Your comments were offensive but tolerable--but that picture was a hate-filled piece of spam. Thank you for removing it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Joey how come your Tea Party people let this happen? Were they asleep. You better get on the phone and make some calls. I think you really believe everyone who is Muslim is a terrorist and that is pretty pathetic. I suppose you are a Birther and believe President Obama is a Muslim too? Why even ask, I'm sure you do.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Look who's new in the white house!

Arif Alikhan - Assistant Secretary for Policy Development for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security 

Mohammed Elibiary - Homeland Security Adviser 

Rashad Hussain - Special Envoy to the (OIC) Organization of the Islamic Conference 

Salam al-Marayati - Obama Adviser  founder Muslim Public Affairs Council and its current executive director 

Imam Mohamed Magid - Obama's Sharia Czar  Islamic Society of North America 

Eboo Patel - Advisory Council on Faith-Based Neighborhood Partnerships



joeysomma


So much for diversity YAC


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Does it surprise you that Obama might tap Muslims to head organizations that deal with issues relating to Islam? Your comments were offensive but tolerable--but that picture was a hate-filled piece of spam. Thank you for removing it.


This is pretty close to one of those "I thought I saw it all." moments, Susan. What happened to the GOP? Is there no such thing as common sense anymore?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysoma wrote: 
[quote "Look who's new in the white house!

Arif Alikhan - Assistant Secretary for Policy Development for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security

Mohammed Elibiary - Homeland Security Adviser

Rashad Hussain - Special Envoy to the (OIC) Organization of the Islamic Conference

Salam al-Marayati - Obama Adviser  founder Muslim Public Affairs Council and its current executive director

Imam Mohamed Magid - Obama's Sharia Czar  Islamic Society of North America

Eboo Patel - Advisory Council on Faith-Based Neighborhood Partnerships

This is flat out scary!!!!

The foxes are now living in the hen house...

Now ask me why, I am very concerned!!!

Do you feel OK with this ??

How can this happen and when will we wake up !!

We are quiet while our Country is being changed !!"


> What a disgusting post. Your intolerance of people says everything about you. Where do you get all of this hate from? You should be ashamed of yourself.
> This country has been changing for decades and will continue to change., with or without you.
> I for one would like to see this deleted by admin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Be afraid, Joey. Be very afraid. The Tea Party won't protect you. They are coming to get you and it's about time. You really have lost your mind and this is proof positive. You are certifiable.
> 
> And now you see
> You've gone completely out of your mind.. And..
> ...


May need to up the meds. Just sayin :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Off2 and Joey
Your posting of the Muslim people is evidence of your total ignorance, bigotry, and effort to suck all the non-thinkers into your polluted mind. WWJD 
You're pitiful. Someone asked me why I always denigrate Christians. Need I answer when they profess to be good Christians and then post c--p like this?
You give Christians everywhere a bad name. Does the phrase "rationalizing your behavior" mean anything to you? You're an embarrassment.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

CB
Have you anything to say to them? Can you honestly defend that type of behavior? I think you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Joey has really lost it. Unbelievable what people believe. Where was the Tea Party when the "take over" occurred.


How do you delete a post?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Questions:

Who had a more diverse administration, Bush or Obama?

Who respected the women in his administration more, Bush or Obama?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> How do you delete a post?


Admin has to delete them GW. You can edit a post that you yourself have posted within an hour of the post.

What a homophobic bigot she is. Disgusting. :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Questions:
> 
> Who had a more diverse administration, Bush or Obama?
> 
> Who respected the women in his administration more, Bush or Obama?


WHO CARES!!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> May need to up the meds. Just sayin :roll:


No that would be you and your buddies on the right that are in need of some heavy duty meds, Country. You think there is someone lurking around every corner that is out to get you. What a terrible way to live. I and the good ladies on the left are not paranoid and we live unafraid in the real world. That is obviously a place you are not living in. Talk about having your head buried in the sand that would be you. Hard to see what's really going on around you when you refuse to even look around. By reading some of your posts I believe many of you are still living back in the 1950's. Anything more current than that you can't or don't want to deal with. I feel sorry for you but no I am not sad. I'm too busy leading my life and my life is good.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They also wanted clean bills, not bills loaded with pork. Disaster relief bills should be able to go through Congress on their own merit. Look at all the crap that was attached to the Sandy Relief bill that had absolutely nothing do to with relief.


Thank you for your informed and thoughtful responses. Depending where one lives, the posts and info are interesting as most here get national news, and very local news - and have no way of learning about the goings-on in other areas- some of which is quite different from one's own. I hope you are able to scroll through the garbage, as I am. Enjoy the sunny weather. It is in the 90s here- quite unusual, as was the snow storm earlier this week.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB
> Have you anything to say to them? Can you honestly defend that type of behavior? I think you know what I'm talking about.


Andrea - They can't defend it. There is no defense for this behavior. They keep saying they are christian but their hatred and intolerant behavior is inexcusable. They don't seem to have any boundary they will not cross. I used to think Country had some sense but she backs them all 100% so she is no different than the rest of them. It is really ugly that people in our country chose to believe such rubbish. What a waste.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> WHO CARES!!!!!


wow

Well from that answer, I conclude that Bush had a more diverse administration and is more respectful towards women

Life is complete,

YarnAndCoffee and ICE CREAM


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> wow
> 
> Well from that answer, I conclude that Bush had a more diverse administration and is more respectful towards women
> 
> ...


You are still supposed to be hiding. Nobody came to find you in your inane game of hide and seek yesterday. And in the big picture of life, your posts are irrelevant


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are still supposed to be hiding. Nobody came to find you in your inane game of hide and seek yesterday. And in the big picture of life, your posts are irrelevant


Tag you are IT


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Off2 and Joey
> Your posting of the Muslim people is evidence of your total ignorance, bigotry, and effort to suck all the non-thinkers into your polluted mind. WWJD
> You're pitiful. Someone asked me why I always denigrate Christians. Need I answer when they profess to be good Christians and then post c--p like this?
> You give Christians everywhere a bad name. Does the phrase "rationalizing your behavior" mean anything to you? You're an embarrassment.


You always denigrate Christians. Well you do, but to publicly admit that you are anti Christian is telling and sad.

I just want to understand how lefties can support such a bigot?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, take this post down. Your comments are offensive, and the picture raises it to the level of a hate crime. It's a disgrace to talk this way about American Muslims.


I agree thqt this is hate speech against Muslim-Americans. Everyone who agrees should report Joey for making that post in the first place. Yes, we have free speech. That's not what Joey is doing. She has crossed the line into hate speech.I am disgusted and saddened that anyone would post what Joey has posted.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are attempting to compare two different things here. First is that BP was an oil rig, not a pipeline. The pipeline has the ability to shut itself down at the area of the spill/leak (or as close as possible) via computers, thus preventing the kind of spill produced by the BP oil rig.


You do realize that they haven't come up with a way to clean up the tar sands oil, right?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Off2 and Joey
> Your posting of the Muslim people is evidence of your total ignorance, bigotry, and effort to suck all the non-thinkers into your polluted mind. WWJD
> You're pitiful. Someone asked me why I always denigrate Christians. Need I answer when they profess to be good Christians and then post c--p like this?
> You give Christians everywhere a bad name. Does the phrase "rationalizing your behavior" mean anything to you? You're an embarrassment.


Right on, alcameron. If those two ladies,and several others asked WWJD they'd never make the ugly, hateful posts they so enjoy making. No wonder Christians have a bad name. These two are great examples of why ahd how Christians get a bad name.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You do realize that they haven't come up with a way to clean up the tar sands oil, right?


No, rocky, she doesn't. Maybe she should read more about this.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, take this post down. Your comments are offensive, and the picture raises it to the level of a hate crime. It's a disgrace to talk this way about American Muslims.


wonder why many Christians have become Muslims? Wonder no more, this forum shows multiple reasons. I take an honest faithful of any faith over hatefilled Christians. 
Unfortunately bigotry and racism has invaded some Christian circles and decent people escape such cesspools.
Is there a movement afoot to destroy the Christian faith? Sure seems like it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you realize that your lack of a comment against anti Christian attacks and your pitiful attempt at changing the topic reflects horribly on you all?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, take that picture down or I'll hit the Report button.


susanmos2000

I prefer for the ugliness to be exposed for all of the world to see. It pays to know one's enemy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Joey has really lost it. Unbelievable what people believe. Where was the Tea Party when the "take over" occurred.


Cheeky Blighter

Wonder when she will attack people of jewish heritage. Now that would be an undertaking. I dare her. She most likely would have liked to list black people but instead called them by their faith. Black was not hateful enough so she replaced color by faith since many Muslims are black. Hear what I am saying?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Do you realize that your lack of a comment against anti Christian attacks and your pitiful attempt at changing the topic reflects horribly on you all?


Only in your shrunken little head.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Joeysomma

I see you as one of the most despicable creatures on this earth. Does sno-one like you that you hate everyone? Sure sounds like it.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Don't you think that a senator's husband should not reap the profit from selling government property?
> 
> But you probably think Hillary made that killing in cattle futures (investing $1000 and earning $100,000) because she is so lucky.


Isn't,t this the American ideal? Make as much money ad you can. Ask any congressman or senator.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> You always denigrate Christians. Well you do, but to publicly admit that you are anti Christian is telling and sad.
> 
> I just want to understand how lefties can support such a bigot?


off2knit

We don't dislike Christians - real ones that is - but we hate bigots as some of you show to be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have questions for those on the left who are upset with my post.
> 
> Are these 6 Muslims Obama's advisors?
> 
> ...


You do!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> 
> Wonder when she will attack people of jewish heritage. Now that would be an undertaking. I dare her. She most likely would have liked to list black people but instead called them by their faith. Black was not hateful enough so she replaced color by faith since many Muslims are black. Hear what I am saying?


All I read is bigotry and hate from you. None of my friends have ever attacked the wondrous religion of Judaism. No one has attacked Islam either.

People that agree with you are as deplorable as I believe you are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All I read is bigotry and hate from you. None of my friends have ever attacked the wondrous religion of Judaism. No one has attacked Islam either.
> 
> People that agree with you are as deplorable as I believe you are.


Joeysoma did.



> "This is flat out scary!!!!
> 
> The foxes are now living in the hen house...
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Off2
I certainly am not anti-Christian. I am against Christians who say one thing and act in another. I honor and respect true Christians. After all the c--p you post you can call me a bigot. What a joke!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Joey
What do you think the Muslim Brotherhood is?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have questions for those on the left who are upset with my post.
> 
> Are these 6 Muslims Obama's advisors?
> 
> ...


You must have rocks in your head if you can't sort this one out. I dare you to show that post your minister and ask him what what he thinks. To post anti-Muslim trash on the Internet is offensive and hateful in itself--to post anti-Muslim trash that specifically singles out members of the Administration is the work of an offensive hateful FOOL!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All I read is bigotry and hate from you. None of my friends have ever attacked the wondrous religion of Judaism. No one has attacked Islam either.
> 
> People that agree with you are as deplorable as I believe you are.


You and joey and your friends are the most hateful people I have ever seen in my life and I have seen a lot. You are very narrow minded prejudiced and bigoted individuals. You are so blinded you don't even comprehend how awful you are. It disgusts me that people who act like you do are even citizens of my country. You are an embarrassment and it is Americans/ Christians like you who give all of us a bad name all over the world. You and your leaders have caused so much hatred and animosity towards the U.S. by your arrogance and lack of respect for anyone else but yourselves. The term "ugly American" is perpetuated around the world by people like yourselves. Shame on all of you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have asked some simple questions. Since you have not answered them, all I can think is you do not have an answer.
> 
> Is a true statement a hate crime?


I don't believe you are a dense person, so I have to assume you are playing dumb.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have asked some simple questions. Since you have not answered them, all I can think is you do not have an answer.
> 
> Is a true statement a hate crime?


When you ad lib to it, yes it is. Obama's Sharia Law czar?
Don't try to defend it. There is no defense for posting such a hateful slam against Muslims. Still mad about the homosexuals getting into the BSA? Now you have to target another group?
Very pathetic. Those questions don't deserve an answer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Definition of hate speech:

In law, hate speech is any speech, gesture or conduct, writing, or display which is forbidden because it may incite violence or prejudicial action against or by a protected individual or group, or because it disparages or intimidates a protected individual or group. The law may identify a protected individual or a protected group by certain characteristics. In some countries, a victim of hate speech may seek redress under civil law, criminal law, or both. A website that uses hate speech is called a hate site.

Definition of hate crime:

"Hate crime" generally refers to criminal acts that are seen to have been motivated by bias against one or more of the types above, or of their derivatives. Incidents may involve physical assault, damage to property, bullying, harassment, verbal abuse or insults, or offensive graffiti or letters (hate mail). A hate crime law is a law intended to prevent bias-motivated violence. Hate crime laws are distinct from laws against hate speech in that hate crime laws enhance the penalties associated with conduct that is already criminal under other laws, while hate speech laws criminalize a category of speech.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Off2
> I certainly am not anti-Christian. I am against Christians who say one thing and act in another. I honor and respect true Christians. After all the c--p you post you can call me a bigot. What a joke!


You have never shown that side of you, you can't even post without vulgar language. I only quoted your comment, I did not edit it to fit any agenda. Your words, your beliefs, your problem

YAC


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Got a hairball again, off?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama's Sharia Law czar:
> http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2012/07/05/obamas-shariah-czar-mohamed-magid-hands-diversity-award-to-jew-hater-dawud-walid/


Still doesn't defend you, joey. The questions at the end of your post said it all! Bigotry at it's finest. The site you posted is just as bad.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Joey, hugs being sent your way. Guess you are the target tonight. Must be on the enemy hit list. DUCK, a drone could be headed to your house after the IRS knocks.

YAC (YarnAndCoffee) or YACAC YarnAndCoffeeAndChat


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama's Sharia Law czar:
> http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2012/07/05/obamas-shariah-czar-mohamed-magid-hands-diversity-award-to-jew-hater-dawud-walid/
> 
> First Amendment-freedom of speech- a true statement.
> ...


If you believe your picture is fair and truthful, why not take it over to the FF thread? I'm sure they'd be interested in seeing it too.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Joey, hugs being sent your way. Guess you are the target tonight. Must be on the enemy hit list. DUCK, a drone could be headed to your house after the IRS knocks.
> 
> YAC (YarnAndCoffee) or YACAC YarnAndCoffeeAndChat


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Joey,

Don't be affected by these people. They are really very dysfunctional. We are here for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tornado on ground in Ok City.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama's Sharia Law czar:
> http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2012/07/05/obamas-shariah-czar-mohamed-magid-hands-diversity-award-to-jew-hater-dawud-walid/
> 
> First Amendment-freedom of speech- a true statement.
> ...


Joey, thanks for posting this. I will paste the entire article as it bears reading, and I doubt our PC anti-truth readers will bother.

Obamas shariah czar Mohamed Magid hands diversity award to Jew-hater Dawud Walid
by Patrick Poole
Mohamed Magid is the Obama administrations go-to guy for Muslim outreach and advise on international affairs and counterterrorism. He is a regular visitor to the White House (even when the administration wants to conceal it), attends important administration speeches on the US Middle East policy at the State Department, he counsels the Department of Justice to criminalize defamation of Islam, he entertains the deputy national security adviser at his DC-area mosque, and he serves on the Department of Homeland Securitys Countering Violent Extremism Working Group. He also advises the FBI and many other federal agencies.
He has also been profiled by Time Magazine and the Huffington Post has even dubbed him Americas Imam. His ubiquitous presence across the Obama administration undoubtedly makes him the most influential and sought after Muslim authority in the country.

Imam Magid also serves as the president of the Islamic Society of North America (ISNA). In that capacity last weekend he presided over ISNAs Diversity Forum held in Dearborn (where Muslim residents were recently video recorded stoning Christian protestors).

One of the speakers at the ISNA Diversity Forum was CAIR-Michigan executive director Dawud Walid. Imam Magid even gave a diversity award to Walid.

Walid, too, is popular with the Obama administration, taking two taxpayer financed trips overseas on behalf of the State Department.

But just a little over a month ago Dawud Walid gave a sermon at the Islamic Organization of America (IONA) mosque in Warren, Michigan. As noted by an Investigative Project report issued just days after Walids appearance, during the sermon he asked, Who are those who incurred the wrath of Allah? Answering his own question in Arabic, he replied, They are the Jews, they are the Jews.
Walid also took aim his imagined enemies, saying:
One of the greatest social ills facing American today is Islamophobia, and anti-Muslim bigotry. And if you trace the organizations and the main advocates and activists in Islamophobia in America, you will see that all those organizations are pro-Israeli occupation organizations and activists.
So not only are the Jews the cursed of Allah, but the Jews are also behind Islamophobia  reviving longtime Islamic blood libels.
As the Investigative Project report goes on to note, Walid has also taken to Twitter to correctly source and affirm Islamic authorities who called for killing Jews. (Andrew Bostom also recently noted here at PJ Media Walids rampant Jew-hatred from the same sermon and another one in January.)
Imam Magids endorsement of Walids outspoken Jew-hatred raises some serious questions about who Obama is getting his advice from, but it does answer some questions about the inspiration for the Obama administrations ongoing Islamophobia witchhunt.

But handing a diversity award to an unashamed Jew-hater doesnt make Dawud Walid a diversity hero. It does, however, say something about Obamas shariah czar Mohamed Magid.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Joey,
> 
> Don't be affected by these people. They are really very dysfunctional. We are here for you.


Of course you'd approve, Lukelucy. This is right up your alley, isn't it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

CB, it is a monster tornado! What breaks my heart is that Moore is in the path again. Let's hope they have time to get to safety.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> CB, it is a monster tornado! What breaks my heart is that Moore is in the path again. Let's hope they have time to get to safety.


I know everyone needs to pray now for them the storm chaser is wild. Father in the Name of Jesus watch over Ok. Prayin in JesusName. Lord I pray You lift it up off the ground. Watch over them Lord Jesus


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You have never shown that side of you, you can't even post without vulgar language. I only quoted your comment, I did not edit it to fit any agenda. Your words, your beliefs, your problem
> 
> YAC


Is c--p vulgar language?? (Rhetorical) I am not the one with the problem, my dear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't believe you are a dense person, so I have to assume you are playing dumb.


Did anyone see if Joey got rid of the hateful picture she posted yet? I don't even want to look. I hope she did or has the good sense to ask Admin to do it. Joey and off2knit have become so vile that I think something has happened to their thought process and they can't even acknowledge the things they are doing. I can only imagine this is what happens to people like happened in Germany who were given a group to demonize, mainly the Jews, and got them to believe they were the source of everything that was wrong. It then allowed them to commit the ultimate atrocity to round up and kill as many as they could. Later they said they were just following orders. If anything is terrifying in our country it is seeing Americans who have been given their groups to demonize and they have no problem devouring the awful diet of hatred they are being fed. I am not afraid of Muslims I am afraid of the Christian terrorists within my own country who hate me for being on the left and then they hide behind their religion. They can't or won't see what they do is exactly what religious terrorists do all around the world. They are no different.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Obamacare is not an attempt to dismantle private insurance but rather to break the stranglehold it has on the American public. It they can't deal with competition and decide to close up shop rather than see their astronomical profits drop, so be it--they'll be exposed to the world as the money-grubbing hogs that they are.


I'm not sure I fully understand, so I'll ramble and hopefully you can clarify for me... some hospitals are for-profit, some are non-profit yet they pay their executives million dollar salaries. Is that where the 'non-profit' $$ are going? Or does it get put into patient care, and reduced costs for the patient?

What I've observed is the terrible disparity between what a patient pays for medical care, with insurance, versus the patient with no insurance. For example, a hospital. or doctor who accepts insurance as payment, accepts it at an agreed upon (contracted)lower amount than what is set by a hospital or clinic that the non-insured patient would pay. Sometimes there is a co-pay or an amount not covered by the insurance. However, the non-insured patient is expected to pay the fully billed amount with no discount, and not the amount that the insurance co. paid. So there are 2 different levels of patient charges in existence.

I personally know some doctors who have had to close their practices because they could not run their office (office expenses, salaries, pay rent or mortgage on office, carry insurance- personal, for employees, and malpractice, utilities, keep medical equipment current,etc), pay employees on what they were getting from insurance, Medicare, and Medicaid.

Having worked in a hospital, I realize there are so many facets to the industry and am not sure it is understood how the costs are broken down.

So is what you are saying that ACA is an attempt to lower the cost of insurance and patient care? However, most ( politicians, medical people, unions, employees, business owners ) who have begun to study and try to implement this now say that is not going to be the case...in fact, those who want or have insurance will pay infinitely more, and will likely not have the choices currently available to them.

The only people who might be in favor of this, under these circumstances are the working poor??? Wouldn't it be simpler to utilize the Medicare umbrella with oversight?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is c--p vulgar language?? (Rhetorical) I am not the one with the problem, my dear.


Andrea - off is so far gone that she doesn't realize that the ugly rhetoric that comes out of her mouth is more vulgar than any "swear" or "curse" word could ever be. She is living in her own little world and she makes up all the rules. I hope someone will tell her how ugly her avatar is. Gee I wonder if that is a self portrait she put on her cup. I liked the picture of her sitting in the dirt pile much better.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did anyone see if Joey got rid of the hateful picture she posted yet? I don't even want to look. I hope she did or has the good sense to ask Admin to do it. Joey and off2knit have become so vile that I think something has happened to their thought process and they can't even acknowledge the things they are doing. I can only imagine this is what happens to people like happened in Germany who were given a group to demonize, mainly the Jews, and got them to believe they were the source of everything that was wrong. It then allowed them to commit the ultimate atrocity to round up and kill as many as they could. Later they said they were just following orders. If anything is terrifying in our country it is seeing Americans who have been given their groups to demonize and they have no problem devouring the awful diet of hatred they are being fed. I am not afraid of Muslims I am afraid of the Christian terrorists within my own country who hate me for being on the left and then they hide behind their religion. They can't or won't see what they do is exactly what religious terrorists do all around the world. They are no different.


Hilarious, really really pathetically hilarious
<<<<<<<<<<whispering good job Joey>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea - off is so far gone that she doesn't realize that the ugly rhetoric that comes out of her mouth is more vulgar than any "swear" or "curse" word could ever be. She is living in her own little world and she makes up all the rules. I hope someone will tell her how ugly her avatar is. Gee I wonder if that is a self portrait she put on her cup. I liked the picture of her sitting in the dirt pile much better.


I find it distasteful. But I try to be respectful to my elders

Mr. YarnAndCoffee cup's feelings are really hurt by you big meanie.

Once again hilarious...sitting on a dirt pile. You joker, bet SNL calls you all the time.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obama's Sharia Law czar:
> http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2012/07/05/obamas-shariah-czar-mohamed-magid-hands-diversity-award-to-jew-hater-dawud-walid/
> 
> First Amendment-freedom of speech- a true statement.
> ...


Joeysomma

just cannot help herself. Met many people in my life but never one so vile as her and some of her compatriots. They are in need of Exorcism. And they have absolutely no shame. No wonder they need guns to be surrounded by. With spreading that much venom Enemies must be galore.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Off2 thank you for clearing that up. I didn't even know what your avatar was until I enlarged the picture.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

This isnt the first time something has been posted on KP about the neglect of our loyal service men. Note the 2 stories and then let the bleeding heart liberals justify this.

Mark Levin opened his show today talking about how the government is now denying our military in Afghanistan hot meals, forcing them to eat MREs which are just prepackaged food. If that story isnt bad enough, Mark then plays the audio of a story that he said made him drop his jaw when he saw it, especially in light of the foloowing story. Its about an illegal alien whos been mooching off of the American taxpayer for 20 years, and wants other people in her situation to know that they can get access to these programs as well. http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-i-dropped-my-jaw-when-i-saw-this-story-today/

While our troops are denied hot meals in Afghanistan, we bend over backwards to make sure that illegals have whatever they need, all on the taxpayer dime.

And for 20 years!! It would be more palatable if she thanked the US for help getting an education for herself and her 7 kids so they could be CONTRIBUTING members of society.

Illegal Immigrant Mother of Seven Given Food Stamps, Meds, Housing, and Social Security

Illegal immigrant and mother of seven, Marita Nelson, receives $240 in food stamps, medications, $700 in Social Security and housing allowance. She entered the US by swimming the Rio Grande. Now she's on a crusade to help other illegals sign up for their free stuff.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> 
> just cannot help herself. Met many people in my life but never one so vile as her and some of her compatriots. They are in need of Exorcism. And they have absolutely no shame. No wonder they need guns to be surrounded by. With spreading that much venom Enemies must be galore.


Very true. We reap what we sow--in Joey's case the end result is countless acres of ill-will and disgust.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Momeee
Is YouTube a reliable source? How about therightscoop? Neutral news reporting or opinion?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Joey, hugs being sent your way. Guess you are the target tonight. Must be on the enemy hit list. DUCK, a drone could be headed to your house after the IRS knocks.
> 
> YAC (YarnAndCoffee) or YACAC YarnAndCoffeeAndChat


off2knit

are you for real? Joeyomma being a target? Are decent people to be standing by when a whole group of their fellow citizens are getting cruzified? Not the way we were taught Christianity, humanity and decency.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Momeee
> Is YouTube a reliable source? How about therightscoop? Neutral news reporting or opinion?


You don't like my sources...I get it. I don't always love yours either.

But these are legitimate stories that have been on other sources. If you could accept them as true, how would you feel about them?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> This isnt the first time something has been posted on KP about the neglect of our loyal service men. Note the 2 stories and then let the bleeding heart liberals justify this.
> 
> Mark Levin opened his show today talking about how the government is now denying our military in Afghanistan hot meals, forcing them to eat MREs which are just prepackaged food. If that story isnt bad enough, Mark then plays the audio of a story that he said made him drop his jaw when he saw it, especially in light of the foloowing story. Its about an illegal alien whos been mooching off of the American taxpayer for 20 years, and wants other people in her situation to know that they can get access to these programs as well. http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-i-dropped-my-jaw-when-i-saw-this-story-today/
> 
> ...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Momee
> 
> bleeding heart liberals? Humanitarians we are as was Jesus Christ the very first Socialist and we follow his example as much as possible.


Being a humanitarian has merit...
Americans first in my book.
I won't comment on JC and the corruption, hypocrisy, wars and greed of the church that was founded based on his teachings...and I was raised in that religion, so don't tell me I don't know or am bigoted...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> This isnt the first time something has been posted on KP about the neglect of our loyal service men. Note the 2 stories and then let the bleeding heart liberals justify this.
> 
> Mark Levin opened his show today talking about how the government is now denying our military in Afghanistan hot meals, forcing them to eat MREs which are just prepackaged food. If that story isnt bad enough, Mark then plays the audio of a story that he said made him drop his jaw when he saw it, especially in light of the foloowing story. Its about an illegal alien whos been mooching off of the American taxpayer for 20 years, and wants other people in her situation to know that they can get access to these programs as well. http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-i-dropped-my-jaw-when-i-saw-this-story-today/
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure I heard all this on Fox Radio this afternoon, down to the no-hot-meals-for-troops and the sneering commentary about Marita Nelson. It was nice of you to provide a recap, but....no thanks.


Susan you need to watch the number 1 news channel (Fox) sometimes not just the commericals.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.

Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Susan you need to watch the number 1 news channel (Fox) sometimes not just the commericals.


Actually I don't watch TV at all, gave it up about five years ago.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We have a new guest! She seems upset with Obamacare thread, but jumps right into FF. Maybe it's thumper with a new name after she made a total horses patootie of herself in a fun thread   . I was truly embarassed FOR her. My goodness, such hate and anger can give you a stroke, thumper.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have a new guest! She seems upset with Obamacare thread, but jumps right into FF. Another fraud going on in here?


Actually I recognize him/her from FF as well. I'm kind of surprised--think I recall the newbie saying talk of sewing machines and flowers was of no interest. Q: is this any better?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wild dogs again. She just posted one time. Ease up alittle.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wild dogs again. She just posted one time. Easy up alittle.


ok


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> ok


 :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.
> 
> Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible.


You are free to bow out anytime.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have a new guest! She seems upset with Obamacare thread, but jumps right into FF. Maybe it's thumper with a new name after she made a total horses patootie of herself in a fun thread   . I was truly embarassed FOR her. My goodness, such hate and anger can give you a stroke, thumper.


Bratty Patty

These creatures are not worth to fret over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Mother and baby killed in Ok City.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mother and baby killed in Ok City.


Shoot. :-(


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Shoot. :-(


Yes, it sounds as if they were in their car.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkin

Nr. 1 News Channel Fox? That is very funny. Today even Gretchen and the regular blond lady got into a rage about statements three of their idiot male collegues made about working women. They were truly outrages. They actually always are but they even topped themselves this time. Check it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE double posts. They happen to all but perfect people. When we report them, it takes the Admin time to delete them. IMHO I think it would be best to wait instead of getting instantly snarky, but, suit yourself. (You'll notice I'm not whispering. )


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> You are free to bow out anytime.


You may not tell me to leave. Where are your manners?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mother and baby killed in Ok City.


Yes I saw that on the news terrible. Pray for the family.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Before this year, how many Boston Marathons were targets of terrorist attacks?>>>



soloweygirl said:


> How many US pipelines have been targets of terrorist attacks?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....selective memory.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> RR did do these things and the economy turned around and grew at a respectable pace. Obama tries his hand and the economy fizzles and then attempts to grow at a snails pace. I'll take RR's way any day.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> RE double posts. They happen to all but perfect people. When we report them, it takes the Admin time to delete them. IMHO I think it would be best to wait instead of getting instantly snarky, but, suit yourself. (You'll notice I'm not whispering. )


I noticed the whispering. Should it mean something? Did not mean to be instantly snarky just could not believe what I read for several pages.

What has happened to the rules of Knitting Paradise?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....we don't know the reason for the incident until after the investigation. The point is that we must anticipate possible attacks BEFORE they happen. Why leave a huge vulnerability?>>>



theyarnlady said:


> That is not what she ask?
> 
> two
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely.


momeee said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand, so I'll ramble and hopefully you can clarify for me... some hospitals are for-profit, some are non-profit yet they pay their executives million dollar salaries. Is that where the 'non-profit' $$ are going? Or does it get put into patient care, and reduced costs for the patient?
> 
> What I've observed is the terrible disparity between what a patient pays for medical care, with insurance, versus the patient with no insurance. For example, a hospital. or doctor who accepts insurance as payment, accepts it at an agreed upon (contracted)lower amount than what is set by a hospital or clinic that the non-insured patient would pay. Sometimes there is a co-pay or an amount not covered by the insurance. However, the non-insured patient is expected to pay the fully billed amount with no discount, and not the amount that the insurance co. paid. So there are 2 different levels of patient charges in existence.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

With all due respect, if you don't like what you see in this thread, you can change channels  There may be a thread out there that you may enjoy much more than this one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...ignorance is bliss...for one, at least.>>>



theyarnlady said:


> Because I annoy you and you can't get the answer right


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have a new guest! She seems upset with Obamacare thread, but jumps right into FF. Maybe it's thumper with a new name after she made a total horses patootie of herself in a fun thread   . I was truly embarassed FOR her. My goodness, such hate and anger can give you a stroke, thumper.


I do not know who thumper is but you are quick to call me names. Did notice not one of you Obama supporters welcomed me. Decided already how do you know all about me so quick. I may be a Democrat who does not believe in trashing Republicans. Who follows the rules of Knitting Paradise?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is no need to answer anything. Go to yakety yac.



soloweygirl said:


> There are questions out there for you to answer Cheeky. Any indication when they will be answered?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...don't these people count to solowey? She never even thinks of them.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> For anyone without a permanent address, obtaining a photo ID is problematic. This includes not only the truly homeless living under freeways overpasses but also the residents of battered women's shelters, people staying with friends while they search for their own residence, families in the process of relocating, newly divorced women who move back with their parents, college students shuffling from dorm room to dorm room etc.
> 
> 10% of eligible voters don't have an up-to-date and truly valid form of ID--that's a sizable chunk of the American population to disenfranchise.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> With all due respect, if you don't like what you see in this thread, you can change channels  There may be a thread out there that you may enjoy much more than this one.


You may not tell me to leave this nor any threads I will stay if I want or leave on my own as I am an adult. No one rules me.

Just wondering how did you arrive with the name of BrattyPatty? I love Meerkats is why my name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Au contraire. And this is why Republicans want to make voting as difficult as possible. They know they don't have a HIH of getting any of these votes, and they will all count against them. And the Dems will donate their time making sure that everyone gets a chance to vote. And GOP will wonder why. You guys make it almost too easy. And factor in that the white majority is becoming a minority....



soloweygirl said:


> Why is it surprising? Requiring voter ID will assure that Republicans have the necessary ID also. It will apply to all parties.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You may not tell me to leave this nor any threads I will stay if I want or leave on my own as I am an adult. No one rules me.
> 
> Just wondering how did you arrive with the name of BrattyPatty? I love Meerkats is why my name.


I did not tell you to leave, as my quoted post states. Geez,
take a chill pill, Liz
It rhymes :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and what do you think you know?>>>



soloweygirl said:


> You made the statement, yet can't back it up? Typical. The marathon was not the original target. The theater was not a terrorist attack. Think before you leap.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who can talk to a wall? Who wants to? Wasn't yarnie going to start a feels good thread yac? Bye bye.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> They must have sent solowey out here as the relief pitcher. She just can't get that ball across the base. Go sit in the dugout solowey you just don't have what it takes. :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....asinine and ridiculous. Go away and give us a break.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> *Y A W N * ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Blah,Blah, blah. Same old same old. Move along, nothing to read here.
> 
> Oh please not the happy dance. We don't need an earthquake on top of ( that should be under) the tornado threats still going on. Although swaying those humongous hips really paints quite a picture. My eyes, My eyes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So does sad.



susanmos2000 said:


> Entertaining yes, that adjective covers it pretty well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...then go talk to each other and leave us alone.>>>



Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand every word she says.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I do not know who thumper is but you are quick to call me names. Did notice not one of you Obama supporters welcomed me. Decided already how do you know all about me so quick. I may be a Democrat who does not believe in trashing Republicans. Who follows the rules of Knitting Paradise?


[quote Meerkat] "Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.

Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible. [end quote]

Sorry , your post took that warm and fuzzy welcome feeling completely away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....trick question, right?>>>



off2knit said:


> Questions:
> 
> Who had a more diverse administration, Bush or Obama?
> 
> Who respected the women in his administration more, Bush or Obama?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...I proudly stand with my friends on the left.>>>



off2knit said:


> All I read is bigotry and hate from you. None of my friends have ever attacked the wondrous religion of Judaism. No one has attacked Islam either.
> 
> People that agree with you are as deplorable as I believe you are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You don't deserve an answer and you won't get one either.>>>



joeysomma said:


> I have asked some simple questions. Since you have not answered them, all I can think is you do not have an answer.
> 
> Is a true statement a hate crime?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How did you get to be a regular here in two weeks. Usually takes longer. Welcome.



Meerkat said:


> Cannot believe I have spent several hours reading trash from those who support Obama. What planet are you people from? Newbie so thought rules of when I joined was we were to show respect, be kind and above all not use bad language.
> 
> Is the Administration reading this horrible subject? If not then it should be reported for them to stop this subject. This one is #12. Horrible.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> You may not tell me to leave this nor any threads I will stay if I want or leave on my own as I am an adult. No one rules me.
> 
> Just wondering how did you arrive with the name of BrattyPatty? I love Meerkats is why my name.


I am so sorry about how the lefties have treated you. Their M.O. is attack, and then attack again more viciously. Their idea of middle ground is going over to their side.

They also think they are more important the more often they see their avatar. Dame is a good example, but the others also follow this idea. Out of the last 20 or so posts, she made over 15. I guess they think the more they post the more important they appear to be. Maybe in their world, but ............

Oh about the whispering, I did it as a joke, so the lefties thought it was so brilliant that they copied it. Same old same old, takeover ideas and claim it was theirs. But that is okay, they can be so easily amused.

Your opinions are welcomed. Have a wonderful weekend

YarnAndCoffee for me


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did not tell you to leave, as my quoted post states. Geez,
> take a chill pill, Liz
> It rhymes :-D


Liz, is that short for Elizabeth? I have always loved that name.

morning: YarnAndCoffee


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Dame is a good example, but the others also follow this idea. Out of the last 20 or so posts, she made over 15.


Yes, God bless her. I look for them--her comments are sharp and to the point and well worth reading, unlike those of some others....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, God bless her. I look for them--her comments are sharp and to the point and well worth reading, unlike those of some others....


Always enjoy dame's postings. A breath of fresh air compared to the regurgitated stuff coming from some.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, God bless her. I look for them--her comments are sharp and to the point and well worth reading, unlike those of some others....


Don't agree with sharp; I would use the words viciously piercing and nasty, and not at all worth reading. I would say the same about yours.

So I will await and count how many times the lefties feel a need to post their avatars so they can feel important as they have done so often in the past.

YarnAndCoffee and watching a Grace Kelly movie sounds like a plan for my morning.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

So true--that cut and paste stuff makes my eyelids sag. Best remedy for insomnia ever invented--two paragraphs and you're out like a light.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I think we may have found the reason for so much bitterness among Cons. women. They are surrounded by weird and backwards males who still dominate them but they for some reason cannot escape them. The idiotic statements made by Lou Dobbs and Erick Erickson on Faux News showed how domineering Cons. guys still are. I applaud Gretchen Van Susteren and Megyn Kelly for going after these guys with vim and vigor. 
An other step onto women by Cons. Wonder why they feel so threatened by women. 
I recommend reading the statements these clowns made
It is mindboggling.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Don't agree with sharp; I would use the words viciously piercing and nasty, and not at all worth reading. I would say the same about yours.
> 
> So I will await and count how many times the lefties feel a need to post their avatars so they can feel important as they have done so often in the past.


Hmm, sounds like you have a lot of free time on your hands but heck, I'm game.

Hey gang--anyone interested in a sporting competition to see who can put up the most posts in, say, a twenty-four hour period? Offknit has so kindly offered to keep count (bless her little heart). Could be a hoot!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I think we may have found the reason for so much bitterness among Cons. women. They are surrounded by weird and backwards males who still dominate them but they for some reason cannot escape them. The idiotic statements made by Lou Dobbs and Erick Erickson on Faux News showed how domineering Cons. guys still are. I applaud Gretchen Van Susteren and Megyn Kelly for going after these guys with vim and vigor.
> An other step onto women by Cons. Wonder why they feel so threatened by women.
> I recommend reading the statements these clowns made
> It is mindboggling.


I missed the program re: bread-winning American women becoming the majority, but based on the comments I read it was something to behold. Lou "Bozo" Dobbs and Erick "Ronald McDonald" Erickson showed themselves up as the dumbest cavemen to ever walk the earth. They got pounded, which is exactly what they deserved.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Meerkat, see they always prove me right. They love to aggravate people for no other reason than to be mean spirited and obnoxious.

I think most of them are old hippies with a lot of time on their hands, that is if they remember the 60's. Me, I have a gift to knit. 

YarnAndCoffee, movies and making presents is a good way to spend the day rather than acting sophomoric don't you think?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think most of them are old hippies with a lot of time on their hands, that is if they remember the 60's. Me, I have a gift to knit.


Yep, and the world is desperately in need of those charming little cup cozies that are flying off your needles. Every cup deserves a decent set of "clothes"--how about whipping up some special outfits to serve as their Sunday best?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

They must come from a sever dysfunctional family. Now they have found each other for their dysfunction.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...I'm too busy for a movie today. >>>



off2knit said:


> Don't agree with sharp; I would use the words viciously piercing and nasty, and not at all worth reading. I would say the same about yours.
> 
> So I will await and count how many times the lefties feel a need to post their avatars so they can feel important as they have done so often in the past.
> 
> YarnAndCoffee and watching a Grace Kelly movie sounds like a plan for my morning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must have some naïveté left. I couldn't believe those Neanderthals said what they said!



Huckleberry said:


> I think we may have found the reason for so much bitterness among Cons. women. They are surrounded by weird and backwards males who still dominate them but they for some reason cannot escape them. The idiotic statements made by Lou Dobbs and Erick Erickson on Faux News showed how domineering Cons. guys still are. I applaud Gretchen Van Susteren and Megyn Kelly for going after these guys with vim and vigor.
> An other step onto women by Cons. Wonder why they feel so threatened by women.
> I recommend reading the statements these clowns made
> It is mindboggling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<yelling out loud....OH YES! I hope one of us wins.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, sounds like you have a lot of free time on your hands but heck, I'm game.
> 
> Hey gang--anyone interested in a sporting competition to see who can put up the most posts in, say, a twenty-four hour period? Offknit has so kindly offered to keep count (bless her little heart). Could be a hoot!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they make the GOP look even worse. Are they trying to alienate themselves from all voters except old white men?....which are a definite minority. Wheeeeeeeeeee!



susanmos2000 said:


> I missed the program re: bread-winning American women becoming the majority, but based on the comments I read it was something to behold. Lou "Bozo" Dobbs and Erick "Ronald McDonald" Erickson showed themselves up as the dumbest cavemen to ever walk the earth. They got pounded, which is exactly what they deserved.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....we don't do it to be mean spirited or obnoxious, although you can certainly take it that way if you wish. Personally I do it so your ridiculous statements will not go unanswered. >>>>



off2knit said:


> Meerkat, see they always prove me right. They love to aggravate people for no other reason than to be mean spirited and obnoxious.
> 
> I think most of them are old hippies with a lot of time on their hands, that is if they remember the 60's. Me, I have a gift to knit.
> 
> YarnAndCoffee, movies and making presents is a good way to spend the day rather than acting sophomoric don't you think?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<yelling out loud....OH YES! I hope one of us wins.>>>


Shall we calculate it by number of posts or paragraphs therein? Quite honestly I prefer the former--otherwise Mommee, the reigning Queen of clip-and-paste, would beat us all hollow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....off and the gang could always try using their self-proclaimed knitting talents for charity. >>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, and the world is desperately in need of those charming little cup cozies that are flying off your needles. Every cup deserves a decent set of "clothes"--how about whipping up some special outfits to serve as their Sunday best?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

>>>>whispering....they've found a new word in the dictionary, 'dysfunction.' Now they can all use it.>>>



Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> They must come from a sever dysfunctional family. Now they have found each other for their dysfunction.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> And they make the GOP look even worse. Are they trying to alienate themselves from all voters except old white men....which are a definite minority. Wheeeeeeeeeee!


Desperate times call for desperate measures, Damemary. Ordering women back to the kitchen when times are tough is a well-established custom--the GOP seems to be boning up on the teachings of the Taliban.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great rule. Number of posts.



susanmos2000 said:


> Shall we calculate it by number of posts or paragraphs therein? Quite honestly I prefer the former--otherwise Mommee, the reigning Queen of clip-and-paste, would beat us all hollow.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DameMary: <<<whispering....off and the gang could always try using their self-proclaimed knitting talents for charity. >>>>

<<<no good, Dame. What if those precious cozies fell into the wrong (read: Democrat) hands?>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And American women don't take to it well....I guess some do, but perhaps they'll someday find the gumption to think for themselves instead of bowing down to the dominant man in their lives.



susanmos2000 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures, Damemary. Ordering women back to the kitchen when times are tough is a well-established custom--the GOP seems to be boning up on the teachings of the Taliban.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...who is 'sharp?'......



off2knit said:


> Don't agree with sharp; I would use the words viciously piercing and nasty, and not at all worth reading. I would say the same about yours.
> 
> So I will await and count how many times the lefties feel a need to post their avatars so they can feel important as they have done so often in the past.
> 
> YarnAndCoffee and watching a Grace Kelly movie sounds like a plan for my morning.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Great rule. Number of posts.


Sounds good to me.

Offknit: can we count on you to keep a fair and accurate tally? Some of us are sure to break the 20-mark, don't be to be too shy or embarrassed to use a calculator.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....it gives me a chance to practice my fast scrolling skill.>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> So true--that cut and paste stuff makes my eyelids sag. Best remedy for insomnia ever invented--two paragraphs and you're out like a light.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> And American women don't take to it well....I guess some do, but perhaps they'll someday find the gumption to think for themselves instead of bowing down to the dominant man in their lives.


No, not even these conservative types. It must be galling to hear their men ordering them to clam up and hightail it back to the kitchen--or the bedroom. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before the younger ones are encouraged to squeeze out a few extra puppies in hopes of swelling the GOP ranks. Once again, desperate measures for desperate times.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

<<<looks our tabulator, Offknit, flaked out on us. Who's in the lead Dame?>>>


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love Meerkats as they are so much fun to watch... very playful. They are considered exotics in the US but in the UK people have them as pets .

Yes hippies who smoked too much and too many brownies.

I'd like to add gardening, cooking and painting to get the creative juices flowing.

What does everyone else enjoy doing?



off2knit said:


> Meerkat, see they always prove me right. They love to aggravate people for no other reason than to be mean spirited and obnoxious.
> 
> I think most of them are old hippies with a lot of time on their hands, that is if they remember the 60's. Me, I have a gift to knit.
> 
> YarnAndCoffee, movies and making presents is a good way to spend the day rather than acting sophomoric don't you think?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can wait until 9:00 am tomorrow & count ourselves. Off and gang are so unreliable. Write down the threads you use.



susanmos2000 said:


> <<<looks our tabulator, Offknit, flaked out on us. Who's in the lead Dame?>>>


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> We can wait until 9:00 am tomorrow & count ourselves. Off and gang are so unreliable. Write down the threads you use.


Yes, as far as basic mathematics (or anything, for that matter) they are not to be depended on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...I appreciate wild animals in their native habitat. I've never smoked anything. I like fruit cobbler over brownies. I like gardening and cooking too....even painting and petit point too. >>>


RUKnitting said:


> I love Meerkats as they are so much fun to watch... very playful. They are considered exotics in the US but in the UK people have them as pets .
> 
> Yes hippies who smoked too much and too many brownies.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I love Meerkats as they are so much fun to watch... very playful. They are considered exotics in the US but in the UK people have them as pets .
> 
> Yes hippies who smoked too much and too many brownies.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting, here's my list. COOKING!! reading, travel, knitting, crocheting, embroidery, yakking it up with friends, hiking. I'm off to Jann soon to find a blouse pattern I like. Already found the material I'll buy for it.

There's a saying that if you remember the 60s you weren't there. I say the more you remeber of the 60s, the more you were there :thumbup:

What sort of pets do meerkats make? Are they friendly?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> RUKnitting, here's my list. COOKING!! reading, travel, knitting, crocheting, embroidery, yakking it up with friends, hiking. I'm off to Jann soon to find a blouse pattern I like. Already found the material I'll buy for it.
> 
> There's a saying that if you remember the 60s you weren't there. I say the more you remeber of the 60s, the more you were there :thumbup:
> 
> What sort of pets do meerkats make? Are they friendly?


I think meerkats are a sort of mongoose. Remember Kipling's Rikki-Tikki-Tavi? Great at killing snakes.

Hobbies: reading, crafts, KP (of course), Serbian (trying desperately to improve my comprehension and shed my heavy American accent, with no discernible progress), cooking on weekends (when I have more time).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

How I spend my time
Knitting, reading, walking and going to the gym, caring for and walking my dogs, watching basketball and football on TV, volunteering at my church and at my clinic, baking, especially cookies of any kind. I would love to travel but DH's health issues put a damper on that.
Susan: I can count to ten in Serbian, can sing some songs in Serbian, and used to love Serbian circle dances (kolo is what they used to be called).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How I spend my time
> Knitting, reading, walking and going to the gym, caring for and walking my dogs, watching basketball and football on TV, volunteering at my church and at my clinic, baking, especially cookies of any kind. I would love to travel but DH's health issues put a damper on that.
> Susan: I can count to ten in Serbian, can sing some songs in Serbian, and used to love Serbian circle dances (kolo is what they used to be called).


Yes, the wheel dance. I've seemed that a few times at Serbian weddings, after the guests were sufficiently tanked up!  
That's neat that you know some Serbian, are you from there? Such an impossible language--my grandmother spoke it fluently, my mother understood it, and poor me, I can't even really claim that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this amazing what someone can do without arms?https://www.facebook.com/WithGodAlways?hc_locatio


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Meerkats can be seen in South Africa/ Kalahari Desert of Botswana. If you are so inclined they can be seen in zoos in US.

Check out www.bbc.co.uk/nature/life/Meerkat
You can pull up some videos of their playful ways

Enjoy very cute animals.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, the wheel dance. I've seemed that a few times at Serbian weddings, after the guests were sufficiently tanked up!
> That's neat that you know some Serbian, are you from there? Such an impossible language--my grandmother spoke it fluently, my mother understood it, and poor me, I can't even really claim that!


I grew up in an area that had a lot of different European ethnic groups and many of my friends were Serbian. I loved going to their celebrations and dancing the different kolo dances. We had a lot of fun. Once when I was in the hospital (I've had many surgeries) the night nurse who came on duty had an accent and said she was from Yugoslavia. I was on pain medication, so didn't have memory of my response, but I was told the next day that I sang a song for her in Serbian!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Are we having a civil conversation??
Yay


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I grew up in an area that had a lot of different European ethnic groups and many of my friends were Serbian. I loved going to their celebrations and dancing the different kolo dances. We had a lot of fun. Once when I was in the hospital (I've had many surgeries) the night nurse who came on duty had an accent and said she was from Yugoslavia. I was on pain medication, so didn't have memory of my response, but I was told the next day that I sang a song for her in Serbian!


Nothing like a Serbian get-together, is there? Their stamina is astonishing! Found this out the hard way, when I was married. After an all-day reception at a local restaurant my husband and I returned to his parents flat (they'd moved out temporarily so we could have some privacy). Kicked off my boots, settled on the couch, then heard the doorbell go off! Buzz-zzz! It was twenty-some guests couldn't bear to let the fun end and had followed us home!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Assenine! Maybe the rocking you feel is your brain on overload . What a nasty, bitter, and snide person you are.
> Lets all do the Happy Dance. Maybe solowey's brain needs a jolt.


 I'm nasty, bitter and snide?, yet the last few pages have been loaded with stupid, disgusting comments from you and your mates slamming anyone on the right.

Your comments always prove my point that you "people" just can't be nice to anyone for any length of time. Once your niceness quota runs to empty, you come over here and spew your nastiness. You actually trip over each other trying to get here first to unload your crap.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Thank you for your informed and thoughtful responses. Depending where one lives, the posts and info are interesting as most here get national news, and very local news - and have no way of learning about the goings-on in other areas- some of which is quite different from one's own. I hope you are able to scroll through the garbage, as I am. Enjoy the sunny weather. It is in the 90s here- quite unusual, as was the snow storm earlier this week.


We just had 3 days of extremely volatile weather. Another 5 tornadoes touched down last night. Now we are dealing with the flooding caused by the overly saturated ground. The good news is we are headed for a week of sunshine. Enjoy your weather.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are still supposed to be hiding. Nobody came to find you in your inane game of hide and seek yesterday. And in the big picture of life, your posts are irrelevant


As are yours.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm nasty, bitter and snide?, yet the last few pages have been loaded with stupid, disgusting comments from you and your mates slamming anyone on the right.
> 
> Your comments always prove my point that you "people" just can't be nice to anyone for any length of time. Once your niceness quota runs to empty, you come over here and spew your nastiness. You actually trip over each other trying to get here first to unload your crap.


Trying to grab center stage again, Solowey? Really, for someone who complains about folks being picked on you sure aren't shy about offering yourself up for a squishy tomato or two. Both you and Mommee seemed determined to focus the spotlight on yourselves--she with her endless clip and pastes, you with your increasingly brainless posts. If the two of you want more attention there are more dignified ways of going about it--maybe you can chip in together for a brass band and a pair of rubber clown noses.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You and joey and your friends are the most hateful people I have ever seen in my life and I have seen a lot. You are very narrow minded prejudiced and bigoted individuals. You are so blinded you don't even comprehend how awful you are. It disgusts me that people who act like you do are even citizens of my country. You are an embarrassment and it is Americans/ Christians like you who give all of us a bad name all over the world. You and your leaders have caused so much hatred and animosity towards the U.S. by your arrogance and lack of respect for anyone else but yourselves. The term "ugly American" is perpetuated around the world by people like yourselves. Shame on all of you.


Ah Gee Cheeky, which cereal box did you get this rant from? If you are so disgusted then why are you always playing over here?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> If you believe your picture is fair and truthful, why not take it over to the FF thread? I'm sure they'd be interested in seeing it too.


Unlike you and your over inflated self worth, Joey doesn't have to post her comments in every thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What happened to the civil conversation that was started earlier today?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Joey, thanks for posting this. I will paste the entire article as it bears reading, and I doubt our PC anti-truth readers will bother.
> 
> Obamas shariah czar Mohamed Magid hands diversity award to Jew-hater Dawud Walid
> by Patrick Poole
> ...


Dig deep enough and there is the reason for not wanting the truth to be told. All this feigned uproar over joey's post is just to divert attention to who these "advisors" actually are. That is the MO of the liberals.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unlike you and your over inflated self worth, Joey doesn't have to post her comments in every thread.


Frankly I think she doesn't dare. That kind of garbage won't be tolerated by other KP members--as Thumper learned the hard way.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What happened to the civil conversation that was started earlier today?


It dissipated the instant Solwey emerged from her basement.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Do they represent the Muslim Brotherhood? Is this post fallacious? Was it posted innocently or does it contain hate speech? Islamophobia?? Did you do any research to figure out if it's truth or fiction or did you believe it immediately?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It dissipated the instant Solwey emerged from her basement.


Yes, and we're the ones who are accused of being nasty and vulgar.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....Before this year, how many Boston Marathons were targets of terrorist attacks?>>>


<<<<< whispering.... aren't we a day (or two) late and a dollar short!>>>>>


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....we don't know the reason for the incident until after the investigation. The point is that we must anticipate possible attacks BEFORE they happen. Why leave a huge vulnerability?>>>


Just how do you anticipate an attack that is based on the fact that the bombs were finished being made earlier than expected so another target was chosen?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> <<<<< whispering.... aren't we a day (or two) late and a dollar short!>>>>>


Weak, very weak, solowey. You need reinforcements.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just how do you anticipate an attack that is based on the fact that the bombs were finished being made earlier than expected so another target was chosen?


What?!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm nasty, bitter and snide?, yet the last few pages have been loaded with stupid, disgusting comments from you and your mates slamming anyone on the right.
> 
> Your comments always prove my point that you "people" just can't be nice to anyone for any length of time. Once your niceness quota runs to empty, you come over here and spew your nastiness. You actually trip over each other trying to get here first to unload your crap.


Oh please. As I said before some of us have been here a lot longer than you have. Get over it and move on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Au contraire. And this is why Republicans want to make voting as difficult as possible. They know they don't have a HIH of getting any of these votes, and they will all count against them. And the Dems will donate their time making sure that everyone gets a chance to vote. And GOP will wonder why. You guys make it almost too easy. And factor in that the white majority is becoming a minority....


Give me a break. the number of people who "can't get an ID" is not that large. Just another area the liberals over exaggerate and attempt to put down Republicans. Why can they get their entitlements, which require some form of ID, yet find it difficult to have an ID when it is time to vote?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Dig deep enough and there is the reason for not wanting the truth to be told. All this feigned uproar over joey's post is just to divert attention to who these "advisors" actually are. That is the MO of the liberals.


They are actually Muslims. Can you handle that?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I do not know who thumper is but you are quick to call me names. Did notice not one of you Obama supporters welcomed me. Decided already how do you know all about me so quick. I may be a Democrat who does not believe in trashing Republicans. Who follows the rules of Knitting Paradise?


Perhaps you should scoot on over to meerkat manor. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> With all due respect, if you don't like what you see in this thread, you can change channels  There may be a thread out there that you may enjoy much more than this one.


Don't lie now Bratty. This is telling her to change channels, which is telling her she can leave if she doesn't like the thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give me a break. the number of people who "can't get an ID" is not that large. Just another area the liberals over exaggerate and attempt to put down Republicans. Why can they get their entitlements, which require some form of ID, yet find it difficult to have an ID when it is time to vote?


Are you saying that people who can't obtain their birth certificatesc are are all living off of the government? Very shallow thinking even for you, solowey. Typical right wing extremist statement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> <<<<< whispering.... aren't we a day (or two) late and a dollar short!>>>>>


Always trying to imitate somebody else. Doesn't work well for you, does it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What happened to the civil conversation that was started earlier today?


Solowey showed up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You may not tell me to leave this nor any threads I will stay if I want or leave on my own as I am an adult. No one rules me.
> 
> Just wondering how did you arrive with the name of BrattyPatty? I love Meerkats is why my name.


So are you out here only to irritate others then? I heard meerkats were ornery little critters.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....asinine and ridiculous. Go away and give us a break.>>>


So you do understand it. I came down to your level especially, although the stench in the cesspool is quite disgusting and required an extremely long and hot shower to get rid of the cooties one I emerged. All clean and recharged now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give me a break. the number of people who "can't get an ID" is not that large. Just another area the liberals over exaggerate and attempt to put down Republicans. Why can they get their entitlements, which require some form of ID, yet find it difficult to have an ID when it is time to vote?


You don't consider 10% a large number? That works out to 15 million disenfranchised voters if this insane legislation becomes law of the land in all fifty states.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So you do understand it. I came down to your level especially, although the stench in the cesspool is quite disgusting and required an extremely long and hot shower to get rid of the cooties one I emerged.


So that's where you sat out last night's storm...really, solowey, the nearest pig pen might have been a tad more comfortable--the swine are always ready to welcome their own.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you saying that people who can't obtain their birth certificatesc are are all living off of the government? Very shallow thinking even for you, solowey. Typical right wing extremist statement.


No, those are your stupid, shallow thoughts only.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't lie now Bratty. This is telling her to change channels, which is telling her she can leave if she doesn't like the thread.


Sorry, solowey, it was suggested with all due respect. Good try, though. Keep gnawing , maybe you will come up with something good for a change.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You don't consider 10% a large number? That works out to 15 million disenfranchised voters if this insane legislation becomes law of the land in all fifty states.


What percentage of this 10% actually vote? What's wrong with having an ID in order to vote? It is not insane legislation.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Enough...where's the Raid?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true--that cut and paste stuff makes my eyelids sag. Best remedy for insomnia ever invented--two paragraphs and you're out like a light.


I agree Susan, when I have trouble falling asleep I can always count on momeee or one of her equally boring cohorts to put be right out. I sat down in front of the computer a couple nights ago and started reading momeee and next thing I new the birds were chirping outside my window and the sun was coming up. She put me out for 4 hours straight. Wow, I really needed that rest. At least those snoozers are good for something. ;-)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So that's where you sat out last night's storm...really, solowey, the nearest pig pen might have been a tad more comfortable--the swine are always ready to welcome their own.


I thought I noticed an unusual and nausiating odor. I guess if you have to duck a tornado one must go where one must.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry, solowey, it was suggested with all due respect. Good try, though. Keep gnawing , maybe you will come up with something good for a change.


Caught and now you're spinning. shame shame shame.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So you do understand it. I came down to your level especially, although the stench in the cesspool is quite disgusting and required an extremely long and hot shower to get rid of the cooties one I emerged. All clean and recharged now.


You may want to try some soap this time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Caught and now you're spinning. shame shame shame.


Caught at what? That tornado must have scattered what is left of your brain all over Oklahoma.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Shaking my head.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Caught at what? That tornado must have scattered what is left of your brain all over Oklahoma.


Hmm, not the worst thing in the world--might keep the Cootie Queen busy trekking all over the state trying to gather up the pieces.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shaking mine too, CB. It started off good today and BOOM!
Here comes solowey.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shaking mine too, CB. It started off good today and BOOM!
> Here comes solowey.


Yes, I know she had a rough night--guess she believes in sharing the misery.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, and the world is desperately in need of those charming little cup cozies that are flying off your needles. Every cup deserves a decent set of "clothes"--how about whipping up some special outfits to serve as their Sunday best?


I hope she puts some little bibles in their hands!
What about your good friends the Jews and the Muslims, Off?
They observe Saturday. You are too late for this one but I bet you would make some with Korans and prayer caps for the Muslims and Kippahs for your Jewish friends. :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I too am shaking my head. 9 lives were lost last night in those tornadoes that hit Oklahoma, two were children. Countless lives have been changed.
After watching it unfold last night on tv. 
I don't find jokes about it funny.

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2013/06/01/unstable-air-mass-prompts-tornado-watch-in-central-northeast-oklahoma/


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I too am shaking my head. 9 lives were lost last night in those tornadoes that hit Oklahoma, two were children. Countless lives have been changed.
> After watching it unfold last night on tv.
> I don't find jokes about it funny.


Frankly there's a lot about this that I don't find funny...especially the fact that solowey appears to have moved directly from basement to computer to spread her special brand of venom.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly there's a lot about this that I don't find funny...especially the fact that solowey appears to have moved directly from basement to computer to spread her special brand of venom.


There was nothing nasty this morning before Soloweygirl entered the conversation. Now tell me that the people on the left are the ones who attack with nastiness.
And yesterday's nastiness was prompted by photos accompanied by lie-filled, racist hate language posted by Joey.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures, Damemary. Ordering women back to the kitchen when times are tough is a well-established custom--the GOP seems to be boning up on the teachings of the Taliban.


Yes, I noticed Sean Hannity had one on his desk. They get all their best plays from the Taliban. I think it is rapidly becoming the old white men's primer of choice. There is a whole section on how to keep your woman in line and a pattern called Knit Your own Burkka. Should be very helpful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Many people from around the country are contacting restaurants and hotels they patronized along the Boston Marathon route. They had to evacuate before paying their bills and are calling the businesses requesting the amount they owe. The patrons are telling the employees where they sat and what they ordered and have sent the money. The businesses have received around 1/3 of money owed. What a nice gesture on their part. I just thought that was a feel good story.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There was nothing nasty this morning before Soloweygirl entered the conversation. Now tell me that the people on the left are the ones who attack with nastiness.
> And yesterday's nastiness was prompted by photos accompanied by lie-filled, racist hate language posted by Joey.


I know. It's weird how solowey wants to pick up exactly where where she left off. She bugged out yesterday (presumably heading for the basement) when Joey's artwork was the hot topic--and now, twelve hours later she's back, ready to defend that piece of garbage like nothing had happened.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Many people from around the country are contacting restaurants and hotels they patronized along the Boston Marathon route. They had to evacuate before paying their bills and are calling the businesses requesting the amount they owe. The patrons are telling the employees where they sat and what they ordered and have sent the money. The businesses have received around 1/3 of money owed. What a nice gesture on their part. I just thought that was a feel good story.


I read that the other day, yes it is a feel good story.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Many people from around the country are contacting restaurants and hotels they patronized along the Boston Marathon route. They had to evacuate before paying their bills and are calling the businesses requesting the amount they owe. The patrons are telling the employees where they sat and what they ordered and have sent the money. The businesses have received around 1/3 of money owed. What a nice gesture on their part. I just thought that was a feel good story.


This is a feel-good story, I agree.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I noticed Sean Hannity had one on his desk. They get all their best plays from the Taliban. I think it is rapidly becoming the old white men's primer of choice. There is a whole section on how to keep your woman in line and a pattern called Knit Your own Burkka. Should be very helpful.


No doubt! Offknit can find add to her knitting repertoire--one cup cozy plus a three inch burka to keep things respectable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....hello, this is the pot calling the kettle black. Lashing back at what you think you hear doesn't help.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> I'm nasty, bitter and snide?, yet the last few pages have been loaded with stupid, disgusting comments from you and your mates slamming anyone on the right.
> 
> Your comments always prove my point that you "people" just can't be nice to anyone for any length of time. Once your niceness quota runs to empty, you come over here and spew your nastiness. You actually trip over each other trying to get here first to unload your crap.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shaking mine too, CB. It started off good today and BOOM!
> Here comes solowey.


If that is true, then why have you and the rest of the merry band of mud slingers gone on and on? One would think that two wrongs don't make a right. Then again, it was just the excuse you all needed to act like your normal idiotic selves. In other words, it is proof that you can't be nice to anyone, let alone yourselves, for any length of time. How nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....you sound childish.>>>>



soloweygirl said:


> As are yours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....very childish.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> Ah Gee Cheeky, which cereal box did you get this rant from? If you are so disgusted then why are you always playing over here?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....joey and the kangaroo gang.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> Unlike you and your over inflated self worth, Joey doesn't have to post her comments in every thread.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl jumped in.



alcameron said:


> What happened to the civil conversation that was started earlier today?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, the cut and paste crew with yackety yak. Don't talk back.....please!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....yes, you are.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> <<<<< whispering.... aren't we a day (or two) late and a dollar short!>>>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. I'll bite. Where did you get this information? And what possible point would that be?



soloweygirl said:


> Just how do you anticipate an attack that is based on the fact that the bombs were finished being made earlier than expected so another target was chosen?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....joey and the kangaroo gang.>>>


Actually that's pretty funny--Thumper did indeed hippity-hop over to another thread in pursuit of Patty. Not a good idea--even her four lucky rabbit feet couldn't protect her from the wrath of other thread members when she started ranting and raving.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....so what's wrong with that?...



soloweygirl said:


> Don't lie now Bratty. This is telling her to change channels, which is telling her she can leave if she doesn't like the thread.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Trying to grab center stage again, Solowey? Really, for someone who complains about folks being picked on you sure aren't shy about offering yourself up for a squishy tomato or two. Both you and Mommee seemed determined to focus the spotlight on yourselves--she with her endless clip and pastes, you with your increasingly brainless posts. If the two of you want more attention there are more dignified ways of going about it--maybe you can chip in together for a brass band and a pair of rubber clown noses.


I noticed a nasty disturbance in the force of goodness and cooperation we were experience and guess who/what it was, Solowey. She just can't stand it when things are going along peacefully. She must interject herself into the middle of activities like a child of 3 and wreak havoc. Maybe, she was raised by a family of meerkats. Why don't you cheer up solowey. Your jaw is dragging on the ground and you may need to tie a handkerchief around it and tie it up in a knot on the top of your head. Now go home until you learn some social graces you little trouble maker you. I will be happy to give you dancing lessons if you can be civil.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...boy she really THINKS she told me...which is more thinking than she usually does.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> So you do understand it. I came down to your level especially, although the stench in the cesspool is quite disgusting and required an extremely long and hot shower to get rid of the cooties one I emerged. All clean and recharged now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think if everyone would go to their posts and read them they would know who I am shaking my head at. Not pretty to look at either. :[


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> <<<<< whispering.... aren't we a day (or two) late and a dollar short!>>>>>


Poor solowey, as usual you are now 2 days late and 2 dollars short plus interest. Go crawl back to where you came from and come back when you know how to be nice. No manners what so ever. So pathetic.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So you do understand it. I came down to your level especially, although the stench in the cesspool is quite disgusting and required an extremely long and hot shower to get rid of the cooties one I emerged. All clean and recharged now.


There is an old saying solowey; a fox smells it's own hole first. What you are smelling is the stink that you always carry with you where ever you go and unfortunately you can't seem to get rid of it. All the showering won't ever rid you of it and the same goes for the insects that have made you their home. Maybe, a fumigator might help but I doubt it. It just goes with your temperament.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor solowey, as usual you are now 2 days late and 2 dollars short plus interest.
> 
> 
> > Hmm, maybe time moves slower in the eye of a tornado? It would explain a lot.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If that is true, then why have you and the rest of the merry band of mud slingers gone on and on? One would think that two wrongs don't make a right. Then again, it was just the excuse you all needed to act like your normal idiotic selves. In other words, it is proof that you can't be nice to anyone, let alone yourselves, for any length of time. How nice.


You are the only one out here acting like a maniac, Solowey. Take a look around. Things were very nice until you showed up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is a feel-good story, I agree.


Yes, very good to know there are good people in the world.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Cheeky Blighter said:
> 
> 
> > Poor solowey, as usual you are now 2 days late and 2 dollars short plus interest.
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Maybe you have something there, Susan. I need some fresh air. There was that ill wind that blew in from OK and left a very foul odor. I'll come back when some fresh air blows that stagnant stuff away. It's hard to breath here.


I'm with you, Cheeky. Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ever wonder "why girl solo"? Could have a partner but still be solo.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good question Huck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,

You are right on target. Good for you. Keep it up. I am listening to you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> You are right on target. Good for you. Keep it up. I am listening to you!


Too late, she's gone, lukelucy.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure what omery means but Meerkat in their own environment are cute little creatures. When predators are nearby they do stand guard to protect the pack esp their young.

I loved the Meerkats in Life of Pi.

Meerkat what made you choose that avatar? Very original.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Not sure what omery means but Meerkat in their own environment are cute little creatures. When predators are nearby they do stand guard to protect the pack esp their young.
> 
> I loved the Meerkats in Life of Pi.
> 
> Meerkat what made you choose that avatar? Very original.


Ornery? Cross, unpleasant temperament


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The ones I have seen looked happy and playful.


alcameron said:


> Ornery? Cross, unpleasant temperament


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The ones I have seen looked happy and playful.


Sorry, I thought you actually didn't know what ornery meant. (I'm not being nasty.)
My favorite animal at the zoo is a panda. When we went to DC a few years ago, I stood in front of the panda enclosure forever! It was a super-hot, stinky day at the zoo and my husband was trying to drag me away. I was right up against the window with the little kids. I love them!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I do know what ornery meant but thanks to my glasses which will be changed soon it looked like o m e r y and I looked everywhere for the meaning. I didn't think you were being nasty. I think the DC zoo has them. I saw them in South Africa years ago. The Pandas are our favorites also.


alcameron said:


> Sorry, I thought you actually didn't know what ornery meant. (I'm not being nasty.)
> My favorite animal at the zoo is a panda. When we went to DC a few years ago, I stood in front of the panda enclosure forever! It was a super-hot, stinky day at the zoo and my husband was trying to drag me away. I was right up against the window with the little kids. I love them!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not crazy about zoos but it is a good way for kids to see lots of different animals. And also adults.

I always think they should have a zoo of homo sapiens for the Pandas, elephants, sloths, etc to visit and show their young what we look like. Strange sick thought???


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I do know what ornery meant but thanks to my glasses which will be changed soon it looked like o m e r y and I looked everywhere for the meaning. I didn't think you were being nasty. I think the DC zoo has them. I saw them in South Africa years ago. The Pandas are our favorites also.


Thanks for the mini-conversation. I was taking a break and have to go back to my yard work. A gardener I am not, but somethings have to get done!
And I read Life of Pi a long time ago, so now I have to look at it again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'm not crazy about zoos but it is a good way for kids to see lots of different animals. And also adults.
> 
> I always think they should have a zoo of homo sapiens for the Pandas, elephants, sloths, etc to visit and show their young what we look like. Strange sick thought???


I know---I feel sorry for the caged up animals. 
How would they decide which of us to put on display??
Later


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It wasn't gossip and lies. And I don't agree with you.
> This is the last I have to say on this matter.
> What is done is done, and I am done with you.
> Have a blessed day.


deleted - wrong place


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Loved the book. And I am a big fan of Ang Lee. Loved Crouching Tiger, Hiden Dragon. Brilliant. And Life of Pi remarkable but glad I read the book. He's a genius.


alcameron said:


> Thanks for the mini-conversation. I was taking a break and have to go back to my yard work. A gardener I am not, but somethings have to get done!
> And I read Life of Pi a long time ago, so now I have to look at it again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Is that just part of the 47%??>>>



susanmos2000 said:


> You don't consider 10% a large number? That works out to 15 million disenfranchised voters if this insane legislation becomes law of the land in all fifty states.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....childish equivalent of 'nah, nah, nah, nah.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> No, those are your stupid, shallow thoughts only.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....not to you, perhaps.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> What percentage of this 10% actually vote? What's wrong with having an ID in order to vote? It is not insane legislation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....what is she trying to talk about???>>>


soloweygirl said:


> Caught and now you're spinning. shame shame shame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...her 'brains' wouldn't cover the back yard.

Did you see that one coming?>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> Caught at what? That tornado must have scattered what is left of your brain all over Oklahoma.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree that this makes you feel good about the human race. Wish 100% of the money owed will eventually roll in.



soloweygirl said:


> Many people from around the country are contacting restaurants and hotels they patronized along the Boston Marathon route. They had to evacuate before paying their bills and are calling the businesses requesting the amount they owe. The patrons are telling the employees where they sat and what they ordered and have sent the money. The businesses have received around 1/3 of money owed. What a nice gesture on their part. I just thought that was a feel good story.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering.....is that for a teeny weinie? (Couldn't resist.)



susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt! Offknit can find add to her knitting repertoire--one cup cozy plus a three inch burka to keep things respectable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....She's imagining the partner?>>>



Huckleberry said:


> Ever wonder "why girl solo"? Could have a partner but still be solo.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....She's imagining the partner?>>>


Perish the thought...it's probably a noble attempt on solowey's attempt to come to grips with reality.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174668-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

